# Der Libyenkonflikt



## Skysnake (23. Februar 2011)

Update2:

Nachdem ich aufgrund einer defekten FritzBox die letzten Tage nicht aktiv sein konnte, möchte ich ein Update hier anbringen zu den aktuellsten Entwicklungen.

Wie in den Medien zu verfolgen ist, wurde Libyen aufgrund seines brutalen Vorgehens gegen Demonstranten offiziell! aus dem Menschenrechtsrat in Genf ausgeschlossen worden. 

Wie die Tagesthemen.de berichten, erfolgte dies in einer kurzen Debatte im Gremium, wobei niemand die Regierung verteidigte. Nur venezolanische Botschafter Jorge Valero forderte alle Staaten auf den "Invasionsplänen" gegen Libyen ein Ende zu setzen. Diese würden von den USA angeführt.
Quelle: http://tagesthemen.de/ausland/libyenmenschenrechtsrat100.html

Ich kann diesen Schritt nur begrüßen und vor allem auch die Art und Weise wie dieser von statten ging. Denn endlich hat die Welt sich einmal nicht in einer Debatte verstrickt. Die Aussagen des venezolanischen Botschafters muss man hierbei natürlich zwiespältig betrachten. Denn natürlich ist die Souverenität eines Landes zu achten und auch keine Kriegstreiberei zu akzeptieren, dem Abschlachten von Wehrlosen kann man allerdings auch nicht tatenlos zusehen.



Nachdem Italien am Anfang sich gegen Sanktionen gegen Libyen ausgesprochen hatte, hat Italien nun den italienisch-libyschen Freundschaftsvertrag aufgehoben. "Wir haben noch nie eine Situation gesehen, in der ein Potentat Söldner den Befehl gibt, seine eigenen Landsleute zu töten", sagte der italienische Außenminister Frattini. Er glaube, man sei an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem es kein Zurück gebe. 

Quelle: http://tagesthemen.de/wirtschaft/italienlibyen102.html

Auch hier ein längst überfälliger Schritt, aber scheinbar hat man in Italien endlich die Tragweite der Entwicklungen realisiert und sich von Gaddafi losgesagt, und diesem nicht wie zuvor mehr oder weniger in Schutz genommen, dadurch das man alle Aktionen blockiert hat.



Aktuell gibt es auch Meldungen dazu, das es im Osten eine Gegenoffensive von Gaddafi-Truppen gibt, um den Aufstand niederzuschlagen. Hierbei soll es zu Kämpfen in den STädten Brega und Adschadabijah kommen.

So soll laut dem arabischen Dender Al Dschasira die Stadt Adschadabijah aus der Luft bombardiert worden sein. Nach Augenzeugen soll der Flughafen von Brega, der westlich von Adschadabijah liegt, von Soldaten eingenommen worden sein. Auch aus Brega sind Luftangriffe gemeldet worden. In Brega befindet sich laut Tagesthemen.de eine große Ölanlage. 
Ein Augenzeuge sagte in einem Telefoninterview mit Al Arabija:"Die Einheiten von Gaddafi sind in die Stadt eingedrungen und haben willkürlich auf Zivilisten geschossen."

Dem Gegenüber gibt es allerdings auch widersprüchliche Meldungen. So wird berichtet, dass die beiden Städte wieder unter der Kontrolle der Aufständischen stehen sollen. Ein Sprecer der Oppositionsbewegeung sagte der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters, der Erdölexport-Terminal auf dem Flughafen bei Brega sei von den Regierungstruppen nur kurzzeitig erobert worden. Die aktuelle Lage im Osten des Landes bleibt also unübersichtlich.

Während dessen Äußert sich Gaddafi zu der Einfrierung seines Vermögens in weiten Teilen der Welt als "Diebstahl" und rief die UNO auf eine Untersuchungskommission zu schicken, um die Umstände zu klären, "unter denen Zivilisten und Polizisten gestorben sind" und machte abermals das Terrornetzwerk Al Kaida für die Revolte in seinem Land verantwortlich.

Anmerkung: Gaddafi zeigt mit seinen Äußerungen wieder, welch verquere Ansichten der Realität er hat. Man muss wirklich davon ausgehen, das Gaddafi mehr oder weniger denn Verstand verloren hat, denn das er die UNO auch noch auffordert, die offensichtlichen Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit zu Untersuchen, welche seine Truppen auf sein Geheis hin anrichten, ist anders nicht mehr zu erklären. Dazu auch passend folgende weiteren Ausführungen Gaddafis.

Das es überhaupt Demonstrationen gebe, bestritt Gaddafi. Sein Sohn Saif al Islam meinte in einem Interview mit der französischen Tageszeitung "Le Figaro" sogar: "In zwei Tagen wird alles wieder den gewohnten Gang nehmen." Die Lage sei ausgezeichnet und vom Fall des Regimes gar keine Rede.

Unterdessen wurden internationale Ermittlungen gegen Gaddafis Clan in die Wege geleitet, wie der Chefankläger des Internationalen Strafgerichtshofs (IStGH), Luis Moreno-Ocampo mitteilte. Es würden offizielle Ermittlungen gegen den Gaddafi-Clan wegen des Verdachts auf Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit aufgenommen. Der Auslöser hierfür war, dass der UN-Sicherheitsrat am Wochenende beschlossen hatte, den Gerichtshof mit der Untersuchung von Menschenrechtsverletzungen in Libyen zu beauftragen.
Anmerkung: Es ist erfreulich zu sehen, wie die Mechanismen langsam in Gang kommen und wohl auch, sollte der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten, dass das Regime sich an der Macht halten kann, Gaddafi und sein Clan nicht ganz ungeschoren davon kommen kann, und sich auf jeden Fall in das Gedächtnis der Welt einbrennt.

Was eine mögliche Flugverbotszone über Libyen angeht, so bereiten einige NATO-Staaten offenbar, trotz einer Ablehnung seitens Russlands, Krisenpläne dafür vor.

Wie auch hier auch schon gesagt wurde, befinden sich auch zwei US-Kriegsschiffe auf dem Weg nach Libyen. Hierbei soll es sich laut US-Verteidigungsminister Robert Gates um die Landungsschiffe "USS Kearsarge" und "USS Ponce" sowie eine 400 Mann starke Marineinfanterie-Einheit handeln. Die US-Regierung will sich "alle Möglichkeiten offen halten". Gates gab allerdings zu Bedenken, welch weitreichende Folgen ein militärisches Eingreifen für die gesamte Region hätte. Eine Entscheidung für einen Militäreinsatz müsse daher gut überlegt werden.

Anmerkung: Russland ist zwar noch gegen eine Flugverbotszone, und tritt hier in meinen Augen leider auf die Bremse, wie sie es in der Vergangenheit schon des öfteren in Situationen getan haben, die eigentlich keinen Aufschub dulden sollten, die Vorbereitungen hierfür scheinen allerdings weiter zu gehen und somit eine schnelle Umsetzung der Pläne zu ermöglichen, sobald Russland einlenkt, womit ich in den nächsten Tagen auch rechne. Zumindest wenn es weitere Meldungen über Gräultaten an Zivilisten bei Offensiven der Gaddafi-Truppen gibt.

Quelle:http://tagesthemen.de/ausland/libyen408.html


Update:

Auf der Internetseite20min.ch wird berichtet, das Gaddafi durch Söldner die Leichen von Toten regelrecht entsorgen lassen soll. Söldner seien gesehen worden, wiw sie Leichen in Flugzeugen transportierten um sie in die Wüste zu bringen, sagte Libyens Uno-Boschafter Ibrahim Dabbachi sagte der Diplomat laut Angaben von Spiegel.de

Weiter wird berichtet, das die USA sich endlich mit seinen Verbündeten über die Schaffung einer Flugverbotszone über Libyen beraten würden. In meinen Augen ein längst überfälliger Schritt. Hoffen wir das es bald dazu kommt, damit die Vertuschung von Massenmord, aber auch die Rekrutierung neuer Söldner erschwert wird.

In der neuesten Meldung von 23:53 wird darüber berichtet, dass das staatliche Fernsehen mittlerweile Beiträge aus einem Spital in Tripolis senden würde. Nach Angaben des Fernsehsender würden dort haufenweise Menschen liegen, die sich durch Stürze von der Treppe und in der Dusche verletzt hätten, berichtet der "Guardian". Der Fernsehsender leidet wohl genau wie Gaddafi an einem völligen Realitätsverlust, denn diese Menschenmassen in dem Krankenhaus werden wohl eher aufgrund blutiger Auseinandersetzungen mit den Gaddafi-Anhängern/-Söldnern im Krankenhaus sein  und nicht aufgrund einer mysteriösen Häufung von Unfällen im Haushalt....

Laut Reuters soll es auch Gerüchte geben, nach denen Gaddafi erschossen worden sei. Wie viel man darauf geben kann ist aber unklar, auch wenn es verschiedene Quellen wie Twitter dazu gibt, denn bereits die Meldungen zu Gaddafis Flucht haben sich als falsch herausgestellt.

Quelle: 20 Minuten Online - Verwirrung um Gaddafis Tod - Ausland


*Orginalnews:
*
Gaddafi hat in seiner Rede am vergangen Dienstag die Demonstranten als „junge Leute“ bezeichnet, welche Tabletten genommen hätten und nun die Polizeiposten „wie Ratten“ attackieren würden. Aber nicht nur dies. Auch bezeichnet er die Demonstranten als „Verräter“ und versucht gleichzeitig die Bevölkerung auf seine Seite zu ziehen. So sagt er:“Dies ist mein Land, das Land meiner Großväter und euerer Großväter. (… Verräter beschmutzen das Image Eures Landes vor der ganzen Welt.“ Weiter fordert er die Bürger seines Landes auf, an diesem Mittwoch für ihn zu demonstrieren. „Geht alle auf die Straße.“


 Dies zeigt welch verzerrtes Weltbild Gaddafi hat, was auch dadurch unterstrichen wird, das er wutschäumend verkündet, „Ich bin kein Präsident, der zurücktreten kann“. Und weiter: „Ich werde als Märtyrer sterben wie meine Großväter“. 
 Gaddafi ist also wirklich bereit, bis auf Blut zu kämpfen und eher Libyen mit sich ins Verderben zu reisen, als von sich aus das Weite zu suchen und abzudanken. Dies unterstreicht er auch mit der unverhohlenen Androhung von Massenmord mit den Worten: „Legt eure Waffen nieder, sonst gibt es ein Gemetzel“. Also ähnlich wie bei dem Massaker auf dem Tiananmen-Platz (Platz des himmlischen Friedens) 1989 in China. Ein Gewaltakt, der noch heute Menschen in der ganzen Welt schockiert, denn damals wurden wehrlose Demonstranten durch das Militär kaltblütig niedergemetzelt.


 Verständlich also, das von immer mehr Stellen von Völkermord gesprochen wird, was in meinen Augen bereits zuvor völlig zugetroffen hat.


 Während weiterhin Staaten aus aller Welt ihre Bürger aus Libyen ausfliegen und nach Angaben von Aufständischen bereits 90% des Landes unter Kontrolle selbiger sein soll, schafft es die Westliche Welt zu keinen klaren Taten oder wenigstens Worte gegen Gaddafi.


 So äußerte sich Angela Merkel wie folgt in Berlin: „Die Nachrichten, die wir aus Libyen (…) bekommen haben, sind in höchstem Maße beunruhigend.“ Nach der Rede von Gaddafi spricht Sie nun in einer erneuten Pressekonferenz davon, dass die Äußerungen Gaddafis erschreckend sind. Hierbei sei aber angemerkt, das bereits zuvor bekannt war, das Gaddafi sein Volk bombardieren lies, wovon ich auch bereits berichtete.
 Guido Westerwelle drohte drohte der libyschen Staatsführung, ebenfalls in Berlin, mit der raschen Verhängung von Sanktionen. „Sollte Libyen weiter mit Gewalt gegen das eigene Volk vorgehen, werden Sanktionen unvermeidlich sein.“ Nach Angaben aus Regierungskreisen wird unter anderem an ein Einreiseverbot gegen Gaddafis Familie sowie an das Einfrieren von Vermögenswerten der libyschen Regierung im Ausland gedacht.  
 Das Einfrieren der Vermögen im Ausland ist zwar sicherlich sinnvoll, ob damit aber weiteres Morden damit zu verhindern ist, darf entschieden bezweifelt werden. Man muss sich nur ins Gedächtnis rufen, das in den letzten Tagen Milliardenwerte in Schmuck und Bargeld im Osten Libyens gefunden wurden. Gaddafi wird also keine Probleme haben auch weiterhin afrikanische Söldner nach Libyen einzufliegen. (dazu später mehr)
 Was das Einreiseverbot bewirken soll entzieht sich mit allerdings völlig. Für mich ist dies sogar eher ein Schlag ins Gesicht der hunderten, inzwischen wird ja sogar von tausenden, Toten. Denn ein Einreiseverbot kann man bei politischen Verfehlungen wie Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit etc. anwenden, aber das ist doch kein Probates Mittel als Sanktion für das niedermetzeln von tausenden wehrloser Menschen.


 Im Gegensatz dazu hat Peru inzwischen die diplomatischen Beziehungen zu Libyen abgebrochen und zeigt sich zutiefst betroffen und schockiert über die Taten Gaddafis. Auch will Peru eine Resolution einbringen, nach der über Libyen eine Flugverbotszone eingerichtet werden soll. Hiermit soll wohl nach dem Vorschlag von libyschen Vertretern (wohl bei der UNO), welche sich von Gaddafi abgewendet haben, erreicht werden, das durch dieses Flugverbot keine Kampfflugzeuge mehr gegen Demonstranten eingesetzt werden können und auch die afrikanischen Söldner, welche ebenfalls Demonstranten niedermetzeln sollen verhindert werden. Ein solches Flugverbot kann sicherlich vielen, wenn nicht gar hunderten/tausenden weiteren Menschen das Leben retten. Beten wir also dafür, das sich dies schnell erreichen lässt.


 Ich möchte daher Peru an dieser stelle AUSDRÜCKLICH für seine Courage und Initiativität danken. Eigentlich hätte ich mir dies aber schon lange von Deutschland erhofft, welche ja von vielen Ländern dieser Welt dabei unterstützt werden einen Platz im UN Sicherheitsrat zu erlangen. Ja selbst ein fester Sitz würde sicherlich gern angenommen. Um einen solchen Posten auszufüllen und auch gerechtfertigt belegen zu können, müsste Deutschland VIEL klarer Stellung beziehen und ganz klar sich FÜR Menschenrechte und die Unversehrtheit von Leben einsetzen. Aber nein, da wird von Angela Merkel von „beunruhigt“ gesprochen, während wehrlose Demonstranten bombardiert werden, und die Welt schaut zu. Da fragt sich wirklich was Frau Bundeskanzlerin Merkel zutiefst erschrecken kann? (inzwischen ist Sie dies ja) Wohl nur die mögliche Gefahr Libyen könnte vollends ins Chaos gestürzt werden und die Öllieferungen ausbleiben für längere Zeit. Von möglichen Flüchtlingsströmen in die EU ganz zu schweigen, was ja in den letzten Tagen im Gegensatz zum in Libyen stattfindenden Völkermord ein heißes Thema war.  
 (Anmerkung: Ich frage mich wirklich, wie man es schafft da noch morgends in den Spiegel zu schauen)
 Die Tatenlosigkeit ist erschreckend und beschämend. Peru verdient daher für seine Initative noch größeren Respekt!


 Beten wir dafür das am heutigen Tage nicht noch mehr Menschen gewaltsam ihr leben Leben lassen müssen, während wir tatenlos zuschauen...

Quellen:
Gaddafi hält Ansprache im libyschen Fernsehen - GMX
Live-Ticker: Aufstand in Libyen - Foltervorwürfe gegen Libyens Armee - Politik - sueddeutsche.de
Familienmitglieder Gaddafis versuchen Flucht in den Libanon - International - Chronik - Nachrichten | tt.com - aktuelle News - Nachrichten - Tageszeitung
Flugverbotszone im libyschen Luftraum?

 PS: Entschuldigt, das ich mich gestern nicht zu Wort meldete, aber meine Internetleitung war defekt. Ich hoffe ich konnte heute alles nachholen, habe diesen Artikel nun aber das 4! mal geschrieben, da mir immer der FF kurz vorm Senden abgestürzt ist und damit alles weg war.
 PPS: Ich musste einen neuen Topic öffnen, da ich meinen Beitrag im anderen Topic nicht mehr editieren kann...


----------



## Zockkind (23. Februar 2011)

Nice Done ! Finde das auch schlimm

mfg


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Unglaublich sowas... finde es unverständlich wie die westlichen Staaten einfach tatenlos zusehen, wie die Menschen dort unten auf offener Straße hingerichtet und massakriert werden. Und solche lächerlichen Drohung wie von Herrn Westerwelle mit irgendwelchen Sanktionen 

Man kann echt nur hoffen und beten, dass Gaddafi so bald wie möglich den Löffel abgibt...


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Voll der kaputte. 

Vollkommen übergeschnappt. Möchte und darf hier nicht schreiben, was ich ihm so alles an den Hals wünsche.  Man kann nur hoffen, dass er möglichst bald gestürzt wird und sich für seine Verbrechen verantworten muss.


----------



## Xate (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

hat in nem IT Forum irgentwie nix zu suchen.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



Xate schrieb:


> hat in nem IT Forum irgentwie nix zu suchen.


 
Ich weiß nicht, wie es dir geht, aber auch Nerds interessieren sich für die Geschehnisse in der restlichen Welt. Ich zumindest habe keine Scheuklappen auf.


----------



## Xate (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Hat mit Scheuklappen nichts zutun. Jemand der nach IT Themen sucht, sucht keine 'normalen' News aus der Welt.
Dafür würde er nämlich zb Nachrichten und aktuelle Informationen aus Politik, Wirtschaft, Sport und Kultur - WELT ONLINE ansurfen  

Aber das soll nicht mein Problem sein


----------



## Zockkind (23. Februar 2011)

In die user news kommen user News da kann jeder schreiben was er will !

mfg


----------



## Arthuriel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Die Regierung kontrolliert laut BBC allerhöchstens nur noch Teile Tripolis sowie die Stadt Sahba.
Daher denke/hoffe ich mal, dass die Ära Gaddafis so schnell wie möglich zu Ende gehen und eine bessere Regierung folgen wird.

Quelle: BBC News - Libya protests: Pressure mounts on isolated Gaddafi


----------



## Waldfee4890 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Hm, diese neue, "bessere" Regierung wird dann eine mit amerikanischem Wohlwollen ausgestattete Regierung sein. In den Unruhen in diesen Ländern hängen immer auf irgendeine Weise auch die Amis drin, das sollte allen Menschen endlich mal zu denken geben . . .


----------



## Arthuriel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Das ist ebenfalls ein Problem, wenn sich gegen ein einflussreiches Land stellt, da man dadurch relativ stark isoliert werden kann.
Als Alternative bleibt da eigentlich nur noch der Weg, politisch neutral zu bleiben, weiter in Isolation zu bleiben oder sich mit einer anderen Großmacht zu verbünden (z.B. die Volksrepublik China, da dieses Land in mehre Staaten Afrikas investiert, wobei es darauf hinausläuft, das die Länder unterstützt werden, aber auf der anderen Seite halt Rohstoffe nach China exportieren müssen).

Außerdem sollte man zwischen berechtigter Amerikakritik und Antiamerikanismus (z.B. Stammtischparolen ala "Die USA sind für das ganze Unheil der Welt verantwortlich") unterscheiden.
Denn das mit dem "In den Unruhen in diesen Ländern hängen immer auf irgendeine Weise auch die Amis drin" hört sich in meinen Ohren ein bisschen verallgemeinernd an, da der Einfluss der USA auf die einzelnen Staaten unterschiedlich ist/ war (von kaum bis sehr stark(z.B. die poltischen Entwicklungen im Iran mit dem Schah usw.)).
Allerdings kann ich dich falsch verstanden haben, waldfee.

P.S.: In Libyen habe mehre Staaten Einfluss bzw. haben dort Projekte. Wenn man danach geht, haben viele Länder Schuld. Außerdem ist das Land eher sozialistisch geprägt und war eher gegen die USA eingestellt (kann man theoretisch als Argument nehmen, das die USA dort mehr Einfluss haben wollen, aber man wird ja sehen, welche Länder sich da jetzt einmischen werden.)


----------



## Ahab (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Wenngleich die Vorkommnisse auch mich berühren, muss ich mich Xate anschließen. Der User News Bereich sollte Themen aus IT und Technik vorbehalten sein, für politische Geschehnisse empfiehlt sich der Politikthread oder eben gänzlich andere Quellen. Das ist nun mal PCGH und nicht Spiegel Online, ganz egal wie brisant das Thema ist.

Finde ich.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Thema ist im WPW gelandet. In die User-News gehören IT-News. Der Fall hat ja mal gar nichts mit Technik zu tun.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Morgen soll es dazu auch im Bundestag Diskussionen geben (wahrscheinlich) Phoenix. Gruß


----------



## thysol (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Gaddafi hat den Verstand verloren. Aber was regt ihr euch ueber Deutschland's Reaktion auf? Was soll Deutschland denn sonst machen?


----------



## Arthuriel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, irgendwas in Richtung Sanktionen oder ähnliches zu verhängen oder dort ( eher militärisch) einzugreifen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, inwiefern das helfen bzw. ob das überhaupt helfen würde oder wie man jetzt genau das libysche Volk unterstützen kann.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Wie wäre es denn mal, mit klar Stellung beziehen? Diplomatische Kontakte abbrechen? Gaddafi drohen, mit Sanktionen, Verfolgung wegen Völkermord etc.?

Stattdessen stellt sich die dicke Frau hin und erzählt was von beunruhigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



nyso schrieb:


> Stattdessen stellt sich die dicke Frau hin und erzählt was von beunruhigt.


 
Weil sie das immer macht, egal um was es geht.


----------



## thysol (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



nyso schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal, mit klar Stellung beziehen? Diplomatische Kontakte abbrechen? Gaddafi drohen, mit Sanktionen, Verfolgung wegen Völkermord etc.?
> 
> Stattdessen stellt sich die dicke Frau hin und erzählt was von beunruhigt.


 
 Diplomatische Kontakte abrrechen halte ich fuer sinnvoll. Aber wie wuerde denn eine Verfolgung wegen Voelkermord aussehen? Ich meine wie wuerde das funktionieren?


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil sie das immer macht, egal um was es geht.


 
Wie Volker Pispers es so grandios parodiert, sie gibt der Krise ein Gesicht Das schafft sie bei jeder Krise wie keine andere



thysol schrieb:


> Diplomatische Kontakte abrrechen halte ich fuer sinnvoll. Aber wie wuerde denn eine Verfolgung wegen Voelkermord aussehen? Ich meine wie wuerde das funktionieren?


 
Anklage erheben am internationalen Strafgerichtshof in den Niederlanden. Da werden die Massenmörder und Völkermörder doch abgeurteilt. Also internationalen Haftbefehl, und sobald man ihn hat, ab auf die Anklagebank und den Rest seines Lebens schwedische Gardienen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



nyso schrieb:


> Wie Volker Pispers es so grandios parodiert, sie gibt der Krise ein Gesicht Das schafft sie bei jeder Krise wie keine andere


 
Wir müssen halt eine gemeinsame Lösung finden.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir müssen halt eine gemeinsame Lösung finden.


 
Oh, da kennt noch jemand den Pispers


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



nyso schrieb:


> Oh, da kennt noch jemand den Pispers


 
Nun ja, Merkel sagt das aber auch immer.


----------



## thysol (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



nyso schrieb:


> Anklage erheben am internationalen Strafgerichtshof in den Niederlanden. Da werden die Massenmörder und Völkermörder doch abgeurteilt. Also internationalen Haftbefehl, und sobald man ihn hat, ab auf die Anklagebank und den Rest seines Lebens schwedische Gardienen


 
 Bei so einem Spinner waere das wahrscheinlich die beste Loesung.


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

So, es gibt wieder erschreckendes

Gaddafis Söldner erschießen reihenweise Soldaten, die den Befehl, die Demonstranten zu erschießen, verweigern!

Außerdem berichtet ein franz. Arzt, dass es alleine in Bengasi 2000 Tote gibt! 

Alles Schall und Rauch: Exekutierte libysche Soldaten die den Befehl verweigerten


----------



## Woohoo (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



> Wir sahen sie mit ihren 4-Rad Fahrzeugen bis zu den Zähnen bewaffnet an uns vorbeifahren, es war sehr beeindruckend.


Noch nie ein Automobil o.ä. gesehen der Artzt? 

Spaß beiseite, keine schönen Bilder hoffentlich hat das bald ein Ende!


----------



## Arthuriel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Gaddafi will wohl wirklich mit aller Gewalt an der Macht bleiben, denn sein Sohn Khamis soll angeblich schon ungefähr 30.000 Söldner nach Libyen befördert haben und ca. 5.000 weitere werden momentan noch folgen. Auf der anderen hat der Gaddafi-Klan jedoch auch eine Absage vom Volksstamm der Awlad Ali in Ägypten erhalten, die ebenfalls für Geld angeworben werden sollten.

Libyen löst sich als Staat auf

Als weitere Quellen liste ich mal den deutschen und den aktuelleren englischen Wikipedia Artikel auf:
Aufstand in Libyen 2011
2011 Libyan protests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Meine Meinung: Hoffentlich findet dieser Irrsinn so schnell wie möglich ein Ende.


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Februar 2011)

Was er nur schon mit den beiden Schweizern letztes Jahr abzog war daneben.
Ich frage mich nur wiso wir Schweizer Polanski festnahmen aber Hanibal Gadafi wieder frei gelassen haben =(

in der Schweiz hassen ihn eh alle nach dem was er abgezogen hat. Das geschieht ihm recht. 

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Kam grad per Mail, evtl. macht hier ja auch der eine oder andere mit: Avaaz - Libyen: Stoppen Sie das Blutvergiessen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Man sollte ihn mit Massaker drohen falls er nicht gehen will...oh man hat er das verdient.


----------



## Arthuriel (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Ich habe gerade über einen Link im englischen Wikipedia Artikel zu den lybischen Protesten eine Karte gefunden, die verdeutlicht, welche Gebiete befreit sind und welche noch unter Kontrolle der Regierung stehen und wo die Landepunkte der ausländischen Söldner liegen:

Re-uploaded the map on Twitpic since YFrog seems to be down. ... on Twitpic


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



nyso schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal, mit klar Stellung beziehen? Diplomatische Kontakte abbrechen? Gaddafi drohen, mit Sanktionen, Verfolgung wegen Völkermord etc.?



Es wäre ja schon mal eine Ansage, wenn man mal die eigenen Fehler der Vergangenheit eingestehen würde. Denn seit dem er sich für Lockerby entschuldigt und die Folterung von Terroristen&Unschuldigen im Nahmen der USA unterstützt, war Gaddafi auch Freund der Deutschen und Lybien Investitionsgebiet.
Aber mit "Fehler eingestehen" hat es die aktuelle Regierung nicht so wirklich, da muss die BILD erstmal 2-3 Tage Druck machen, ehe man auch nur mit Schönreden anfängt.



> Stattdessen stellt sich die dicke Frau hin und erzählt was von beunruhigt.



Hast du von Merkel jemals irgend eine "klare" Ansage zu etwas gehört, dass nicht >eine Wahlperiode in der Zukunft liegt?




thysol schrieb:


> Diplomatische Kontakte abrrechen halte ich fuer sinnvoll. Aber wie wuerde denn eine Verfolgung wegen Voelkermord aussehen? Ich meine wie wuerde das funktionieren?



Praktisch: Gar nicht. Man kann ihn zwar vorm IG anklagen, aber da selbst gewisse Großmächte ihn nicht unterstützen ist es verdammt schwer, auch jemanden auf die Anklagebank zu bekommen. Gaddafi hat Geld und ausreichend Kontakte in die arabische Welt. Entweder er macht seine Märtyrerankündigung wahr, oder er zieht nach Saudi Arabien. (an denen wir ja auch nichts zu kritisieren haben, sondern lieber unseren Außenminister hinschicken -dem dort die Todesstrafe droht-, um die Wirtschaftsbeziehungen weiterzuentwickeln...)


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre ja schon mal eine Ansage, wenn man mal die eigenen Fehler der Vergangenheit eingestehen würde. Denn seit dem er sich für Lockerby entschuldigt und die Folterung von Terroristen&Unschuldigen im Nahmen der USA unterstützt, war Gaddafi auch Freund der Deutschen und Lybien Investitionsgebiet.
> Aber mit "Fehler eingestehen" hat es die aktuelle Regierung nicht so wirklich, da muss die BILD erstmal 2-3 Tage Druck machen, ehe man auch nur mit Schönreden anfängt.



Tja, sieht man ja derzeit mal wieder. Wenn vor 20-40 Jahren ein Politiker sich seinen Doktortitel erschlichen hätte, der wäre sowas von vom Fenster weg gewesen. Und heute kommt der Dr. Kopie mit ein bisschen Schimpfe offenbar durch. Ehrlichkeit, Ehre, Verantwortungsbewusstsein, sowas kennen unsere heutigen Politiker nicht mal im Entferntesten mehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du von Merkel jemals irgend eine "klare" Ansage zu etwas gehört, dass nicht >eine Wahlperiode in der Zukunft liegt?



Nö, gabs nie und wirds wohl auch nie geben. Sobald sie was sagt, macht sie sich doch eh lächerlich. Zum Beispiel ihre Rede zu S21. Das Projekt ist angeblich alternativlos, denn einmal unterzeichnete Verträge kann man niche einfach kippen. Seltsam, zwei Wochen vorher hatte sie beim Ausstieg aus dem Atomausstieg keine Bedenken. Tja, wenn das Volk etwas nicht möchte ist es egal, wenn große Konzerne etwas nicht wollen kommt sie gleich angerannt und hilft. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Praktisch: Gar nicht. Man kann ihn zwar vorm IG anklagen, aber da selbst gewisse Großmächte ihn nicht unterstützen ist es verdammt schwer, auch jemanden auf die Anklagebank zu bekommen. Gaddafi hat Geld und ausreichend Kontakte in die arabische Welt. Entweder er macht seine Märtyrerankündigung wahr, oder er zieht nach Saudi Arabien. (an denen wir ja auch nichts zu kritisieren haben, sondern lieber unseren Außenminister hinschicken -dem dort die Todesstrafe droht-, um die Wirtschaftsbeziehungen weiterzuentwickeln...)


 
Man hat ja bis heute noch nicht mal alle Kriegsverbrecher aus Serbien, obwohl man teilweise weiß wo sie sind.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Die diplomatischen Beziehungen abzubrechen würde den Menschen nicht direkt helfen, aber Zeichen setzen, die so wichtig sind. Denn Gaddafi schert sich zwar einen Dreck darum, Sympatisanten oder die eigenen Kräfte überlegen es sich zweimal ob Sie sich zu Gaddafi stellen sollen und versuchen das Ruder noch einmal rum zu reisen, oder aber sich gegen ihn zu stellen und darauf zu hoffen, das sie dadurch am Ende selbst ungeschoren davon kommen.

Was die Anklage wegen Völkermords betrifft, so ist dies schon sehr Sinnvoll. 1. Die Angeklagten können nie wieder sich frei bewegen und müssen sich meist an sehr begrenzten Örtlichkeiten aufhalten. Dazu kommt noch, das je nachdem in welchem Land Sie sich aufhalten, dieses irgendwann wegen eigener Interessen diesen dann doch ausliefert, oder es dort zu politischen Veränderungen kommt und der entsprechende Angeklagte ausgeliefert wird. Sowas gab es meines Wissens nach auch schon in Serbien. 

Wichtig dabei ist einfach, das die Leute kein freies Leben mehr führen können. Die Verantwortung die Angeklagten auszuliefern liegt aber in der Hand der Länder in denen Sie sich aufhalten. Mir wäre es ja auch am liebsten, das man einfach ein Spezialkommando hin schickt und die Angeklagten raus holt, aber das kann man nicht machen, damit würde man die Suverenität des Landes angreifen, was nicht ok ist. Siehe Israels Mordkommandos....

Merkel etc. Sollten aber wie schon gesagt zumindest eine Flugverbotszone einrichten! Das ist das Mindeste was man machen kann, und erfordert auch nicht viel... Da muss man keine Truppen groß hin schicken etc. Das kann man mit nem AVAC und nen paar Kampfjets und vielleicht 2 Fregatten mit Flugabwehr Raketen locker handhaben. Italien ist ja nicht so weit weg, als das man nicht Flüge organisieren könnte. Und naja, Ägypten wäre 100% sicher dazu bereit die Flugzeuge starten und Landen zu lassen.

In Jugoslawien hats doch auch geklappt. Auch wenn es dort auch VIEL zu lange gedauert hat, bis eingegriffen wurde... 

Ich versteh es wirklich nicht mehr, was sich unsere Politiker denken..


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



> Was die Anklage wegen Völkermords betrifft, so ist dies schon sehr Sinnvoll. 1. Die Angeklagten können nie wieder sich frei bewegen und müssen sich meist an sehr begrenzten Örtlichkeiten aufhalten. Dazu kommt noch, das je nachdem in welchem Land Sie sich aufhalten, dieses irgendwann wegen eigener Interessen diesen dann doch ausliefert, oder es dort zu politischen Veränderungen kommt und der entsprechende Angeklagte ausgeliefert wird. Sowas gab es meines Wissens nach auch schon in Serbien.



In Jugoslawien wurden Volksgruppen systematisch versucht auszurotten durch Jozip Broz Tito, um seinen Traum eines Groß-Serbiens zu erfüllen, das ist ein ganz anderer Tatbestand, als das was jetzt gerade in Lybien passiert! 
In Lybien ist es ein "normaler" Bügerkrieg und keine über die Jahre vollzogene systematische Ausrottung von ethnischen Minderheiten oder Volksgruppen.

PS: Was verlangst du von unseren Politikern etwa das die die Bundeswehr hinschicken?  Hier gab es viele die sich gegen eine Einmischung der USA im Irak ausgesprochen haben und du verlangst jetzt das wir (Deutschland) in einer ähnlichen Situation wie damals die USA im Irak-Krieg handeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



nyso schrieb:


> Nö, gabs nie und wirds wohl auch nie geben. Sobald sie was sagt, macht sie sich doch eh lächerlich. Zum Beispiel ihre Rede zu S21. Das Projekt ist angeblich alternativlos, denn einmal unterzeichnete Verträge kann man niche einfach kippen. Seltsam, zwei Wochen vorher hatte sie beim Ausstieg aus dem Atomausstieg keine Bedenken.



Atomausstieg waren ja auch keine Verträge, sondern nur Gesetze und die Wirtschaft steht bekanntermaßen über dem Staat...




Skysnake schrieb:


> Was die Anklage wegen Völkermords betrifft, so ist dies schon sehr Sinnvoll. 1. Die Angeklagten können nie wieder sich frei bewegen und müssen sich meist an sehr begrenzten Örtlichkeiten aufhalten. Dazu kommt noch, das je nachdem in welchem Land Sie sich aufhalten, dieses irgendwann wegen eigener Interessen diesen dann doch ausliefert, oder es dort zu politischen Veränderungen kommt und der entsprechende Angeklagte ausgeliefert wird.



Gadaffi macht mir nicht den Eindruck, als würden potentielle politische Änderungen nach ein paar Jahrzehnten in seinem Horizont auftauchen und frei reisen... - der Typ ist lange genug verrückter Diktator, um vergessen zu haben, was das bedeutet. Aktuell mag er das besser unter Kontrolle haben, aber macht es einen Unterschied, ob man nicht nach New York reißt, weil man dann festgenommen wird oder ob man nicht nach New York reißt, weil man sein Zelt nicht aufstellen möchte und sich weigert, in irgendwas anderem als den eigenen 4 Wänden zu übernachten?

Bezüglich den Anklagetitel stimme ich übrigens Connervos zu. Auch wenn gewisse Politiker den Unterschied nicht beachten/verstehen: Ein ethnischer Konflikt aka Völkermord liegt nicht vor, wenn dann dürfte es eine allgemeinere Form von Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit werden.



> Merkel etc. Sollten aber wie schon gesagt zumindest eine Flugverbotszone einrichten! Das ist das Mindeste was man machen kann, und erfordert auch nicht viel... Da muss man keine Truppen groß hin schicken etc. Das kann man mit nem AVAC und nen paar Kampfjets und vielleicht 2 Fregatten mit Flugabwehr Raketen locker handhaben. Italien ist ja nicht so weit weg, als das man nicht Flüge organisieren könnte. Und naja, Ägypten wäre 100% sicher dazu bereit die Flugzeuge starten und Landen zu lassen.



Auch das wäre ein Eingriff in die Souverintät eines anderen Staates, wie man ohne UN-Mandat vielleicht doch eher vermeiden sollte. (wobei sich da vielleicht ja eins beschließen ließe, geht ja diesmal nicht um Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit durch Israelis  )
Aber die technische Seite sollte man auch nicht verharmlosen. Von den Kosten abgesehen ist Libyen nicht annähernd so weit in der Vergangenheit, wie z.B. Afghanistan. Ein Großteil der Streitkräfte ist zwar noch auf Kalten Kriegs stand, aber dank der guten Kooperation mit Europa gibt es auch ein paar wenige aktuelle Stücke im Arsenal und man braucht nur eine Rakete pro Flugzeug. Dazu kommt seinerseits die Gegenschlagsfähigkeit. Zwar wäre die Libyesche Luftwaffe nicht in der Lage, NATO-Verteidigungen zu überwinden - aber sie (im Gegensatz zu ALLEN anderen Gegnern, mit denen man sich seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg angelegt hat) genug Reichweite, um verschiedene Länder im Mittelmeer anzugreifen. Wenn man den offenen Krieg riskiert, müsste man also eine ganze Menge Energie in die Luftsicherung stecken.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Was verlangst du von unseren Politikern etwa das die die Bundeswehr hinschicken?  Hier gab es viele die sich gegen eine Einmischung der USA im Irak ausgesprochen haben und du verlangst jetzt das wir (Deutschland) in einer ähnlichen Situation wie damals die USA im Irak-Krieg handeln.



Eigentlich nicht. Der erste Irak-Krieg, an dem USA beteiligt war, brachte sie als Verteidiger von Kuwait gegen eine Invasion ins Spiel, der zweite wurde auf Basis von Lügen aufgezogen. In beiden Fällen lag keine besondere Gefahr für die Einwohner des angegriffenen Landes vor (bis der Krieg begann...).


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Der erste Irak-Krieg, an dem USA beteiligt war, brachte sie als Verteidiger von Kuwait gegen eine Invasion ins Spiel, der zweite wurde auf Basis von Lügen aufgezogen. In beiden Fällen lag keine besondere Gefahr für die Einwohner des angegriffenen Landes vor (bis der Krieg begann...).



Mir gings da nur um die von Skysnake vorgeschlagene Flugverbotszone, war vielleicht ein bisserl falsch formuliert.


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Und wieder was neues! Noch erschreckender

Nachmittags hielt er per Telefon eine Ansprache die zeigt, Gaddafi scheint vollkommen den Verstand verloren zu haben. 
Denn jetzt beschuldigt er Al-Kaida und Osama bin Laden, für die Aufstände verantwortlich zu sein. Das obwohl bin Laden sehr wahrscheinlich seit Jahren tot ist.

Er sagte, _"die Menschen sollen nach Hause gehen und die Eltern sollen ihre Kinder daran hindern zu protestieren. Die Jugendlichen nehmen Drogen und würden deshalb wie wild demonstrieren."_

Auch sagte er, dass das libysche Volk undankbar ist, denn er hätte ihnen viel an Materiellen gegeben, wie billige Kredite, um sich Wohnungen und Autos zu kaufen. 

Und jetzt kommt der Knaller:
_Der vor wenigen Tagen zurückgetretene Justizminister Libyens *warnt die Bevölkerung vor den biologischen Waffen Gaddafis.* Die ganzen Waffen seien in Gaddafis Besitz und er wird nicht zurückschrecken, diese auch zu gebrauchen._


Außerdem gibt es Berichte, nach denen Soldaten mit schwerer Artillerie auf Gebiete schießen, in denen sich die Demonstranten versammeln. Von Mindestens fünf Stunden beschuss ist die Rede. Die Krankenhäuser seien voll mit Verletzten und Toten.

_"Sie versuchen die Menschen zu töten, nicht sie zu erschrecken,"_ sagte ein Augenzeuge.

Alles Schall und Rauch: Gaddafi - Schuld ist Al-Kaida und Bin Laden


Hier noch ein erschreckendes Video, wer schwache Nerven hat, bitte nicht anklicken!!!
YouTube - Augenzeuge in Libyen: "Wir sind bereit, unsere Stadt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



nyso schrieb:


> Alles Schall und Rauch: Gaddafi - Schuld ist Al-Kaida und Bin Laden



Steht da auch drin, dass Bin Laden seit Jahren tot ist?


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Nicht nur dort. Edit: Nicht in diesem Artikel, aber in dem Blog. Dieser Artikel liefert nur Fakten, der Rest ist nachdenken.

_„Ich glaube, er ist tot“, mutmaßt der pakistanische Präsident Asif Ali Zardari. „Man braucht Osama als Erzbösewicht, um den Krieg zu rechtfertigen“, glaubt der Philosohie-Professor David Griffin._
„Die Jagd nach Osama bin Laden“: Tot oder lebendig - FOCUS-Fernsehclub - FOCUS Online

_„Unsere Geheimdienste denken offensichtlich, dass er nicht mehr existiert, dass er tot ist“, sagte der pakistanische Präsident Asif Ali Zardari in Islamabad._
Terror-Führer: Pakistans Präsident hält Osama bin Laden für tot - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE

Außerdem ist es die einzige logische Erklärung, aber OT^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Nur weil es keine Lebensbeweise gibt und der pakistanische Geheimdienst sagt "Wir *glauben* das er tot ist." ist das für dich schon die logische Erlärung für den Tot von Bin Laden … interessant! 

Aber der Herr Gaddafi benimmt sich in meinen Augen wie ein gewisser Österreicher in seinem Berliner Bunker, denn dieser hat ja schon fast in die Mündung eines T-34 geschaut und propangierte noch den Endsieg!


----------



## Skysnake (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch das wäre ein Eingriff in die Souverintät eines anderen Staates, wie man ohne UN-Mandat vielleicht doch eher vermeiden sollte. (wobei sich da vielleicht ja eins beschließen ließe, geht ja diesmal nicht um Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit durch Israelis  )
> Aber die technische Seite sollte man auch nicht verharmlosen. Von den Kosten abgesehen ist Libyen nicht annähernd so weit in der Vergangenheit, wie z.B. Afghanistan. Ein Großteil der Streitkräfte ist zwar noch auf Kalten Kriegs stand, aber dank der guten Kooperation mit Europa gibt es auch ein paar wenige aktuelle Stücke im Arsenal und man braucht nur eine Rakete pro Flugzeug. Dazu kommt seinerseits die Gegenschlagsfähigkeit. Zwar wäre die Libyesche Luftwaffe nicht in der Lage, NATO-Verteidigungen zu überwinden - aber sie (im Gegensatz zu ALLEN anderen Gegnern, mit denen man sich seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg angelegt hat) genug Reichweite, um verschiedene Länder im Mittelmeer anzugreifen. Wenn man den offenen Krieg riskiert, müsste man also eine ganze Menge Energie in die Luftsicherung stecken.


Sorry ruyven, ich meinte natürlich das man eine Resolution für die Schaffung einer Flugverbotszone einbringen sollte. Das Deutschland nicht einfach eine einrichten kann sollte klar sein  Ich hoffe nicht du dachtest, ich will das wir da eigenmächtig ohne Einwilligung der UN agieren.  Das läge mir wirklich fern.

Was das ehemalige Jugoslawien angeht, hier von Jahrelangen Vorgängen, oder Vorgängen unter Tito zu sprechen entspricht nicht der Wahrheit. Unter Tito gab es sowas überhaupt nicht, da er mit eiserner Hand sowas unterdrückt hat. Erst als er weg war, sind die ganzen alten Anfeindungen wieder aufgeflammt. Und erst danach ist dann der Krieg von Seiten der serbischen Bevölkerung/Machthaber ausgegangen. 

EDIT2:





> Der ging dann zwar einige Zeit bevor die UN eingriff und auch Blauhelme ausgesandt wurden zum Schutz der Bevölkerung, das diese aber nicht immer geholfen haben und sich stattdessen teils "versteckt" haben, sollte hinlänglich bekannt sein. Der längste Zeitraum der Auseinandersetzung war aber doch nach den ersten Initiativen der UN, und eben über Jahre hinweg Auseinandersetzungen an den Grenzgebieten.


Ok, ich habs mir nochmal angeschaut. Der Kroatienkrieg ging echt 4 Jahre lang und die UN hat nicht eingegriffen. Ich hatte das wohl etwas verdrängt, das die ganze Welt Kroatien damals alleine gelassen hat, obwohl das bereits ein Völkermord war, und erst später dann eingegriffen hat. VIEL zu spät. Hatte ich wirklich nicht mehr so in Erinnerung, das wir wirklich wegen Kriegshandlungen nicht zu meinen Verwandten konnten  Naja, spielt aber wohl auch mit rein, das Sie recht spät erst bis zu diesen gekommen sind. 

Was ich aber nie mehr in meinem Leben vergessen werde, ist meine Großeltern in einem fremden Haus zu sehen gebrochen vom Krieg und die Schrecken der Flucht erzählen zu hören. Genau wie der erste Besuch nach dem Krieg beim Elternhaus meiner Mutter, wie alles zerstört und zugewuchert war, die Munitionskisten noch in Gebüschen liegend vor sich hin rostend... Direkt neben dem Haus war schon sehr sehr lange, da war meine Mutter noch nicht geboren ein Militärstützpunkt. Von daher waren es auch schwere Kämpfe dort. Das treibt einem echt die Tränen in die Augen, wenn man daran denkt... Ich kann mit den Menschen in Libyen aber auch in jedem anderen Land völlig mitfühlen und das Verhalten der westlichen Welt nur aufs schärfste Kritisieren.
/EDIT2

Natürlich verfolgt Gaddafi bisher nicht gezielt gewisse Volksgruppen, da es sich aber um eine Stammesgesellschaft handelt in Libyen, ist die Grenze recht schwer zu ziehen, da sich ja sein eigener Klan/Stamm hinter ihn stellt und viele andere von ihm abgewendet haben, gegen die er nun vorgeht. Man kann meiner Auffassung nach also sehr wohl von Völkermord sprechen. Das ist jetzt aber eine juristisch unqualifizierte Aussage, wobei eine wirklich qualifizierte Äußerung dazu sicherlich nicht einfach ist. Zumal er sich ja gegen fast das gesamte Volk richtet. 

Ich finde die Diskussion ob man es nun aus den Gründen XY nun so nennen kann oder wegen QZ nicht, recht sinnbefreit. Die Taten die dahinter stecken sind die gleichen, nur die Opfer anders zusammengesetzt.

EDIT: Natürlich ist die libysche Armee relativ schlagkräftig, soo ein riesen Unterschied zu Jugoslawien damals sehe ich aber nicht unbedingt. Zudem sind die Abwehrmöglichkeiten heute wirklich viel besser als früher.

Ein paar Fregatten und Abfangflugzeuge hin und da kommt keine Rakete/Flugzeug durch. Zumal wir ja schon zwei Fregatten dort haben, und ansonsten auch ziemlich viele Streitkräfte in der Nahe stationiert sind, oder binnen 24-48 dorthin verlegbar sein sollten. Man könnte also wirklich binnen kürzester Zeit dort eine sehr große Streitmacht aufbauen, welche keine Probleme damit haben sollte den Luftraum zu sichern. Ein Restrisiko aufgrund von Artillerie etc. bleibt natürlich bestehen, ich sehe das Risiko im Tausch gegen das Leben von hunderten oder tausenden von wehrlosen Menschen als gerechtfertigt an.


----------



## Arthuriel (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Bezüglich Bin Ladens Aufenthaltsort gibt es sowieso verschiedene Vermutungen, Gerüchte und Informationen, sodass man es vermutlich nicht ganz genau sagen kann.

Quelle:
Location of Osama bin Laden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nur weil es keine Lebensbeweise gibt und der pakistanische Geheimdienst sagt "Wir *glauben* das er tot ist." ist das für dich schon die logische Erlärung für den Tot von Bin Laden … interessant!



Jop, aber wenn ich lese, dass nur die Afghanen davon ausgehen, dann sagt das auch schon alles. Sie müssen es zwangsweise sagen, damit sie den Terror von sich schieben können.
Dass das dann auch einige hier sofort für 100% nehmen, überrascht mich nicht, immerhin glauben sie auch noch eine gewisse Verschwörungen.. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber der Herr Gaddafi benimmt sich in meinen Augen wie ein gewisser Österreicher in seinem Berliner Bunker, denn dieser hat ja schon fast in die Mündung eines T-34 geschaut und propangierte noch den Endsieg!



Gaddafi hat echt nicht mehr alle Schränke bei einander.
Hoffentlich geht das jetzt schnell und die Armee, zumindest der größte Teil, stellt sich auf die Seite des Volkes.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Quanti, die Hoffnung hatte ich bis vor 2 Tage auch noch, aber seit dem bekannt wurde, das Gaddafi Massenhaft afrikanische Söldner einfliegt glaube ich das nicht mehr. Selbst wenn sich der Großteil seiner Anhänger von ihm abwendet, dann wird er nach Angaben im Fernsehen wohl dennoch tausende Söldner zur Verfügung haben, die seinen Befehlen bis in den Tod folgen werden. 

Wenn da von außen keine Intervention von einer absoluten Übermacht, wo jedem Söldner klar ist, das er nur verlieren und sterben wird, kommt, dann wird dieser Krieg noch Wochen oder Monate lang andauern. 

In dem geposteten Youtube Video war ja auch von einem Augenzeuge die Rede, der aufforderte die UN und jeder der ein Gewissen hat solle den Menschen in der Stadt zur Hilfe kommen, zeigt sehr gut wie hilflos die Leute eigentlich sind, und wie sie zu uns schauen und um Hilfe betteln, bevor sie krepieren. Und was machen wir? Zusehen.... Da muss man sich echt nicht wundern, wenn dann Jahre später radikale Kräfte ein leichte Spiel haben die Menschen gegen die westliche Welt aufzuhetzen. Die haben uns früher ja auch krepieren lassen.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti, die Hoffnung hatte ich bis vor 2 Tage auch noch, aber seit dem bekannt wurde, das Gaddafi Massenhaft afrikanische Söldner einfliegt glaube ich das nicht mehr. Selbst wenn sich der Großteil seiner Anhänger von ihm abwendet, dann wird er nach Angaben im Fernsehen wohl dennoch tausende Söldner zur Verfügung haben, die seinen Befehlen bis in den Tod folgen werden.



Hab das eben auch noch mal nachgelesen. Jep, wenn er so viele Söldner hat, dann wirds schwer. Die töten ja wegen der Knete, denen ist es egal, wen sie abknallen, die kriegen ihr Geld.
Entweder kann sich die Armee dagegen stellen (sofern sie das machen will) oder es wird wirklich hässlich.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*

Vor allem die Söldner haben jahrelange Erfahrung im töten. Die wachsen mit ihrer Kalaschnikov ja faktisch auf... Die schrecken auch nicht davor zurück auf Frauen und Kinder eiskalt zu schießen. Hat man ja in den diversen afrikanischen Bürgerkriegen gesehen. Ich sag nur Hutu die Tutsi abgeschlachtet haben.

Aber keine Ahnung woher die kommen. Vielleicht aus Niger, aber keine Ahnung.

Gaddafi wird auf jeden Fall wie er sagte als Märtyrer sterben. 

In einer Moschee sind ja auch viele niedergemetzelt worden laut verschiedenen Meldungen. So etwas zieht aber auch die Unterstützung der arabischen Welt von Gaddafi extrem ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



nyso schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es die einzige logische Erklärung, aber OT^^



sehr viel OT...
(wenig Logik)




Skysnake schrieb:


> Sorry ruyven, ich meinte natürlich das man eine Resolution für die Schaffung einer Flugverbotszone einbringen sollte. Das Deutschland nicht einfach eine einrichten kann sollte klar sein  Ich hoffe nicht du dachtest, ich will das wir da eigenmächtig ohne Einwilligung der UN agieren.  Das läge mir wirklich fern.



Du weist (nicht?), auf was für Gedanken hier einige kommen....



> Ich finde die Diskussion ob man es nun aus den Gründen XY nun so nennen kann oder wegen QZ nicht, recht sinnbefreit. Die Taten die dahinter stecken sind die gleichen, nur die Opfer anders zusammengesetzt.



Praktisch macht das keinen Unterschied, aber bei Anklage und Vorbeugung muss die Motivation und Systematik halt berücksichtigen.



> EDIT: Natürlich ist die libysche Armee relativ schlagkräftig, soo ein riesen Unterschied zu Jugoslawien damals sehe ich aber nicht unbedingt. Zudem sind die Abwehrmöglichkeiten heute wirklich viel besser als früher.



Jein. Jugoslawien war technischer sogar ein Stück weiter (und wir 15 Jahre weniger weit), aber es war auch zersplittert und die einzelnen Gebiete mit sich selbst beschäftigt. In welchem Zustand das libyesche MIlitär ist, ist aktuell schwer abzuschätzen - aber ich würde davon ausgehen, dass es trotz allem geschlossener gegen externe Angriffe vorgehen kann.
Im übrigen sind die Serben bis heute die einzigen, die gezielt eine F117 vom Himmel geholt haben. So ganz ohne ist die Technik eben nicht 



> Ein paar Fregatten und Abfangflugzeuge hin und da kommt keine Rakete/Flugzeug durch. Zumal wir ja schon zwei Fregatten dort haben, und ansonsten auch ziemlich viele Streitkräfte in der Nahe stationiert sind, oder binnen 24-48 dorthin verlegbar sein sollten. Man könnte also wirklich binnen kürzester Zeit dort eine sehr große Streitmacht aufbauen, welche keine Probleme damit haben sollte den Luftraum zu sichern. Ein Restrisiko aufgrund von Artillerie etc. bleibt natürlich bestehen, ich sehe das Risiko im Tausch gegen das Leben von hunderten oder tausenden von wehrlosen Menschen als gerechtfertigt an.



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie gut die Langstreckenabdeckung der jeweiligen Marinen ist, aber ich denke mal, die größere Verlegung sollte man einplanen. D.h. wir reden hier von einem riesigen Manöver, an dem die halbe Nato und sämtliche Mittelmeereinheiten beteiligt werden. Ich vermute mal, dass schüttelt die Politik so schnell nicht aus dem Ärmel.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn da von außen keine Intervention von einer absoluten Übermacht, wo jedem Söldner klar ist, das er nur verlieren und sterben wird, kommt, dann wird dieser Krieg noch Wochen oder Monate lang andauern.



Bei der derzeitigen Eskalationsgeschwindigkeit glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass er noch >1 Monat dauern wird. Aber das heißt nicht zuwingend was gutes.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab das eben auch noch mal nachgelesen. Jep, wenn er so viele Söldner hat, dann wirds schwer. Die töten ja wegen der Knete, denen ist es egal, wen sie abknallen, die kriegen ihr Geld.
> Entweder kann sich die Armee dagegen stellen (sofern sie das machen will) oder es wird wirklich hässlich.



Hmmm. Das Söldner Geld wollen, könnte ein Ansatzpunkt sein: Gaddafi fehlt die Kontrolle über seinen Staat, Finanztransaktionen könnten schwierig werden und davon abgesehen muss man ganz klar sagen: Söldner hin oder her - wenn man es mit einem massenmordenden, verrückten Diktator zu tun hat, dann geht man nicht einfach irgendwann hin und sagt "ich hab genug, Geld her, ich gehe".
Vermute aber mal, dass Gaddafi schneller die Bevölkerung dezimiert, als es dauern würde, entsprechende Informationen in Zentralafrika zu verbreiten 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Vor allem die Söldner haben jahrelange Erfahrung im töten. Die wachsen mit ihrer Kalaschnikov ja faktisch auf... Die schrecken auch nicht davor zurück auf Frauen und Kinder eiskalt zu schießen. Hat man ja in den diversen afrikanischen Bürgerkriegen gesehen. Ich sag nur Hutu die Tutsi abgeschlachtet haben.



Das waren seinerzeit nicht unbedingt Söldner, das war tatsächlich ethnisch motivierter Völkermord von einer ganzen Volksgruppe/Armee ausgehend...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmmm. Das Söldner Geld wollen, könnte ein Ansatzpunkt sein: Gaddafi fehlt die Kontrolle über seinen Staat, Finanztransaktionen könnten schwierig werden und davon abgesehen muss man ganz klar sagen: Söldner hin oder her - wenn man es mit einem massenmordenden, verrückten Diktator zu tun hat, dann geht man nicht einfach irgendwann hin und sagt "ich hab genug, Geld her, ich gehe".
> Vermute aber mal, dass Gaddafi schneller die Bevölkerung dezimiert, als es dauern würde, entsprechende Informationen in Zentralafrika zu verbreiten



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Söldner das Geld im Voraus haben wollten, da sie ja über die finanzielle Lage Gaddafis informiert sind.
Für weitere Söldner hat der Diktator sicher noch ein paar Mittel liegen, denn das gesamte Vermögen wird sicher nicht in der Schweiz sein.

Das Problem ist halt, wie loyal werden die Söldner sein, wenn sie das Geld schon bekommen haben?
Kämpfen sie weiter, auch wenn sie vielleicht bald merken, dass sie auf verlorenem Posten stehen oder verschwinden sie dann einfach, wenns ihnen zu viel wird?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Genau aufgrund letzterer Fragen würde es mich verwundern, wenn sie mehr als eine Anzahlung erhalten haben. Man verlässt sich für gewöhnlich nicht auf das Ehrenwort von Leuten, denen ausschließlich $$$ heilig sind.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Eigentlich müsste er wohl in eine Psychiatrie und behandelt werden, für sein Amt ist er jedenfalls ungeeignet. Aber er will leider nicht freiwillig weg, sondern will lieber "als Märtyrer sterben". Vielleicht gib't ja einen Soldaten oder Wachmann in seinem Versteck, der ihm den Wunsch erfüllt und ihn erschießt... Er soll sich ja ziemlich eingebunkert haben, von außen wird's schwer, ihn loszuwerden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Das Problem bei Diktatoren ist ja, dass sie größenwahnsinnig sind, ist wohl ein Kriterium um Diktator zu werden, dass sie dann noch weiter "abdrehen", wenn sie lange an der Macht sind, scheint auch weit um sich zu greifen.


----------



## Low (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Ich hoffe, dass das Volk diesen Typen in Tausend Stücke reist.

So ein Hurensohn


----------



## DarthLAX (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

sorry aber das werden die schön bleiben lassen (wenn es wahr ist was die zeitung sagt dann hat der 100.000-120.000 söldner und soldaten die noch loyal sind, das volk kann die zwar angreifen, aber dann gibt es ein massaker (hast du schon mal unbewaffnete gegen MG-Nester anrennen sehen? - ich auch nicht, weil die genau wissen wie sie dann enden))

naja, es gibt wohl nur 3 wege den los zu werden:

1. eingriff von aussen (sähe ich als sehr sinnvoll an - verstehe vor allem das zögernde amerikanische verhalten nicht (würde 1-2 träger kampfgruppen da hin verlegen!) - aber ob da was geschieht scheint ja im moment fraglich, ich meine wir haben 2 schiffe da hin in marsch gesetzt, die briten auch eins soweit ich weiß, aber das ist wohl ein spritzerchen auf nen heißen stein....d.h. da müsste mehr kommen)

2. er tritt ab - für ein versprechen (immunität etc.) - was er aber nicht zu wollen scheint....d.h. ich glaube nicht das er des macht.

3. das oben beschriebene blutbad währe wohl möglichkeit nummer 3  - sicher erfolgreich währe das volk am ende wohl schon, aber ist es das wert das 1000ende sterben nur um diesen "affen" los zu werden?

naja meine "paar cent"

mfg LAX
ps: diktatoren sind nicht wahnsinnig (!) sie sind vll machtgeile monster, aber verrückt sind sie nicht (verrückte werden nicht diktator, weil dazu auch nen haufen intelligenz und mut (eine chance zum putsch zu ergreifen z.B. weil man ja das risiko hat hingerichtet zu werden z.B. (landesverrat!))...soll nicht heißen das ich diktatoren mag, sicher nicht (bin ein fan von (direkter-)demokratie!) aber ich bewundere deren charisma (brauchen sie im mitläufer/unterstützer zu kriegen) und entschlossenheit)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Die Unterschiede zwischen Wahnsinn, Genialität und charismatische Führungsstärke sind sehr fließend


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Im Falle von Gaddafi zeigen Auftreten, Lebenswandel, politische Ideologie, (kürzlich gehaltene) Reden,... eindeutig, dass er sich weit jenseits der Grenzen befindet. Der ist schon was anderes als z.B. Castro.

Bezüglich loswerden&angreifen: Ich denke nicht, dass die US-Regierung Lust auf einen dritten Kriegsschauplatz hat. Die versuchen eigentlich gerade von 2 auf 1 runterzukommen. Außerdem stellt sich das klassische Bürgerkriegsproblem der unklaren Fronten. Eine Trägerkampfgruppe nützt wenig (abgesehen davon hat die NATO afaik immer eine im Mittelmeer, oder?).


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Falle von Gaddafi zeigen Auftreten, Lebenswandel, politische Ideologie, (kürzlich gehaltene) Reden,... eindeutig, dass er sich weit jenseits der Grenzen befindet. Der ist schon was anderes als z.B. Castro.


 
das Niveau von Gaddafi erreichen wohl nur noch Kim Jong Il und Hugo Chavez.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Imho nichtmal die. Chavez scheint eine sehr eigenartige Vorstellung davon zu haben, wie Diplomatie funktioniert - aber man kann ihm nicht absprechen, dass er sich durchaus um das Volk bemüht und zumindest deren Lage realisiert. Auch das Potential des eigenen Landes (Rohstoffe,...) scheint er nicht vollkommen verkehrt einzuschätzen. Bei Gaddafi hat man eher den Eindruck, dass er seine Anwesenheit als Lösung aller Probleme betrachtet.
Kim Jong könnte der bessere Vergleich sein, aber über dessen Lebenswandel ist zuwenig bekannt, als das ich Idiotie von Rücksichtslosigkeit trennen könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Na ja, Chavez wollte sich als Präsident auf Lebenszeit vereidigen lassen, was ja gescheitert ist, aber aufgeben wird er das sicher noch nicht.
(auch wenn der einen eigenen Thread verdient hätte)


----------



## DarthLAX (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

naja dumm ist kim jong nicht (genausowenig wie sei vater) denn die haben aus dem nord-korea eine hochgerüstete atom-macht gemacht (ein land das vorher keine bedeutung what so ever hatte (zumindest taucht es in der geschichte nicht groß auf))

sicher, monster sind beide (also vater und sohn) aber dumm? - nein. kein bisheriger diktator (ausser vll NERO im alten rom der ja seine eigene stadt abgefackelt hat) war dumm, monster und zum teil mit einem an der waffel, ja, das schon, aber nicht verrückt!

mfg LAX
ps: weiß eigentlich wer wie die deutschen und andere ausländer (die ja nicht von der bundeswehr rausgeholt wurde weil in krisenregionen (obwohl eigentlich das ganze eine krisenregion ist  )) passiert?
pps: und noch was: reagieren die "wir sind weltpolizei" amis eigentlich endlich mal (aka. ein träger oder zwei da hin etc. und flugverbot verhängen (damit a) gadaffi net abhauen kann und b) er nicht seine luftwaffe gegen seine gegner einsetzen kann))???


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Die Amis überlegen schon offen, ob sie eingreifen. Und die Nato ist schon mit Schiffen unterwegs. Die Flugverbotszone wird aktuell heiß diskutiert, allerdings wäre das eine offene Kriegserklärung. Und die ist in dem Zustand, in dem sich das Land befindet, so eine Sache. 
Aktuell schwankt das Militär ja evtl. auf seiten der Demonstranten um, wenn aber plötzlich ein Feind von außen droht, dann sind die Reihen ganz schnell wieder geschlossen. Das könnte verheerende Folgen für die Demonstranten haben, und man müsste dann wohl wirklich mit Blauhelmen etc. rein. 

Spätestens wenn Gaddafi sein Senfgas einsetzt, müssten wir aber reingehen. Denn das wäre ein ganz klarer Verstoß gegen diverse Gesetze.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



> Spätestens wenn Gaddafi sein Senfgas einsetzt, müssten wir aber reingehen.



Wieso *wir*, seit wann redet die Bundesregierung von einer militärischen Aktion unsererseits? 

Und nicht die NATO ist mit Schiffen unterwegs sondern die US-Marine!


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Die Nato auch^^

Deutsche Kriegsschiffe nach Libyen | Infokrieger-News


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Ja das sagt deine "seriöse" Quelle und das sagen meine! www.focus.de www.tagesschau.sf.tv


----------



## Squatrat (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

In dem Fall hat nysos Quelle auch Recht.

Es sind in der Tat drei deutsche Marineschiffe in der Region.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Ja, aber erstmal nur um Deutsche eventuell per Seeweg dort zu evakuieren.


----------



## Squatrat (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja, aber erstmal nur um Deutsche eventuell per Seeweg dort zu evakuieren.


 
Stimmt, ich dachte darum ginge es. 

Zudem sind da noch irgendwo ein paar Transalls.


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja, aber erstmal nur um Deutsche eventuell per Seeweg dort zu evakuieren.


 
Diese Schiffe sind ungeeignet dafür^^ 
Warum schickt man diese Schiffe dahin, wenn man die Leute binnen weniger Stunden mit einem Flugzeug ausfliegen könnte? Macht für mich keinen Sinn. 

Es sind Kriegsschiffe, keine Schiffe um Großartig viele Leute zu evakuieren. Zumal man die Leute mit Flugzeugen ohne Eklat aus dem Gebiet holen kann, die Verlegung der Fregatten ist allerdings eine Provokation für einen Verrückten wie Gaddafi.


----------



## Squatrat (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Nein, das stimmt nicht.
Die Schiffe können als Operationsbasis für Luftgestützte Einsätze dienen.

Zudem könne sie auch für die Evakuierung genutzt werde, wie die Briten und Türken es beispielsweiße schon getan haben.
Ob man nun mit dem Schiff in einem Hafen anlegt, die Leute mit dem Bordhubschrauber abholt oder mit einer Transall sammt bewaffneten Soldaten in der Wüste landet gibt sich an Provokation nicht viel.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Zumal es eine Ausbildungseinheit der Marine ist.


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Dennoch, Flugzeug wäre wesentlich schneller und eleganter. Warum schickt man also Kriegsschiffe in solche eine brenzlige Region?




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Zumal es eine Ausbildungseinheit der Marine ist.


 
Und du denkst die können nicht kämpfen? Klar können die.


----------



## Squatrat (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



nyso schrieb:


> Dennoch, Flugzeug wäre wesentlich schneller und eleganter. Warum schickt man also Kriegsschiffe in solche eine brenzlige Region?



Deshalb wurde auch bisher mit den Transalls evakuiert.
Vermutlich will man für besondere Fälle gerüstet sein, zumal man die Schiffe wie gesagt als Operationszentrale in der Region verwenden kann.

Es sind zwei Fregatten und ein Versorgungsschiff, damit kann man keinen Krieg gewinnen.
Wenn man eingreifen würde dann eher aus der Luft.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

@ nyso

Ja klar können die kämpfen, aber nicht mit Grundwehrdienstleistenden an Bord und ob da welche drauf sind, weißt du nicht, deine Quelle nicht,  ich nicht und meine Quellen nicht, also reine Vermutung!


----------



## Squatrat (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja klar können die kämpfen, aber nicht mit Grundwehrdienstleistenden an Bord und ob da welche drauf sind, weißt du nicht, deine Quelle nicht,  ich nicht und meine Quellen nicht, also reine Vermutung!


 
Das stimmt auch nur halb.

Es handelt sich meines Wissens nach um die Brandenburg und die Rheinland-Pfalz sowie die Berlin.
Das sind keinesfalls reine Ausbildungsschiffe.


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Sind wohl doch ein paar mehr in der Region. 

_Gegenwärtig sind nach Informationen von kn-online neun deutsche Marineeinheiten mit über 1100 Soldaten im Mittelmeer im Einsatz. Direkt Kurs auf Libyen haben die drei Schiffe des Einsatz- und Ausbildungsverbandes (EAV) mit rund 600 Soldaten. Sie werden am Donnerstag gegen Mittag den Seeraum zwischen Malta und der libyschen Küste erreichen. Zu ihm gehören der Versorger „Berlin“ und die Fregatten „Brandenburg“ und „Rheinland-Pfalz“ sowie ein „Sea King“-Hubschrauber aus Kiel. Ein zweiter „Sea King“ ist seit gestern auf dem Weg von Kiel nach Malta. _ Soweit bekannt.

Aber da ist noch mehr. 
_Ebenfalls in der Nähe sind die Fregatte „Lübeck“ sowie das aus Kiel stammende Minenjagdboot „Datteln“. Beide Einheiten gehören gegenwärtig zu dort operierenden NATO-Einsatzverbänden. Zusätzlich ist seit Sonnabend auch das Aufklärungsschiff“ Oker“ im Mittelmeer. Das aus Eckernförde stammende Spezialschiff ist für die Nachrichtengewinnung im Einsatz und kann mit seinen Systemen auch über große Entfernungen fast alle Arten von Funksignalen orten und auswerten. Die „Oker“ könnte bei der Aufklärung der libyschen Marineeinheiten helfen._

1100 deutsche Soldaten bereit zum Einsatz: Marine nimmt Kurs auf Libyen - Kieler Nachrichten - Kiel

Die drei sind Kampftruppe, keine Ausbildungseinheit, und innerhalb kürzester Zeit vor Ort.




Squatrat schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch nur halb.
> 
> Es handelt sich meines Wissens nach um die Brandenburg und die Rheinland-Pfalz sowie die Berlin.
> Das sind keinesfalls reine Ausbildungsschiffe.


 
Es sind Einsatz- und Ausbildungsschiffe, so die offizielle Bezeichnung. Also nicht reine Ausbildungsschiffe wie die Gorch Fock, sondern durchaus einsatzbereit.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



> die drei Schiffe des Einsatz- und Ausbildungsverbandes (EAV)


Ach nein … steht da nicht Ausbildungseinheit?  Der Bundestag hat keine Information nach Außen getragen und abgesegnet ist da auch noch nichts, also immer ruhig bleiben der 3. Weltkrieg ist noch nicht Nahe!


----------



## Squatrat (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

nyso hat teilweise Recht, die Teile sind wie gesagt keine reinen Ausbildungsschiffe und durchaus zum realen Einsatz gedacht.

Die große Anzahl der Marineschiffe erkärt sich dadurch das schon zuvor aufgrund von verschiedenen Missionen Schiffe in der Region waren.
Jedoch sollte man anmerken das die 1100 Mann hauptsächlich Schiffsbesatzung sind (ca. 200 pro Fregatte) und somit für einen Einsatz an Land eher ungeeignet sind.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Ähm jede Ausbildungseinheit der Bundeswehr ist auch eine Einsatzeinheit, war ja selber Ausbilder in einer solchen, aber ich Verweise nochmal auf den Hinweis mit den Gwdl'ern.


----------



## Squatrat (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ähm jede Ausbildungseinheit der Bundeswehr ist auch eine Einsatzeinheit, war ja selber Ausbilder in einer Solchen, aber ich Verweise nochmal auf den Hinweis mit den Gwdl'ern.


 
Naja kommt halt drauf an wieviele das sind.

Da ein Kampfeinsatz ja sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, ist das wahrscheinlich sowieso eher egal.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



Squatrat schrieb:


> Jedoch sollte man anmerken das die 1100 Mann hauptsächlich Schiffsbesatzung sind (ca. 200 pro Fregatte) und somit für einen Einsatz an Land eher ungeeignet sind.


 
Darum geht es doch auch gar nicht^^
Es geht darum, dass diese Schiffe bei der Flugverbotszone, die evtl. eingeführt wird, tätig werden. Sobald also ein lybisches Flugzeug aufsteigt, müssten sie das Feuer eröffnen, und die lybische Marine, inklusive derer U-Boote, würde da verhindern wollen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

@ Squatrat

So siehts aus und wenn denke ich das maximal Aufklärungs- und Sicherungsfunktionen auf uns zukommen werden, aber das ist auch nur reine Spekulation.


----------



## Squatrat (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



nyso schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch auch gar nicht^^
> Es geht darum, dass diese Schiffe bei der Flugverbotszone, die evtl. eingeführt wird, tätig werden. Sobald also ein lybisches Flugzeug aufsteigt, müssten sie das Feuer eröffnen, und die lybische Marine, inklusive derer U-Boote, würde da verhindern wollen.


 
Flugverbotszone heißt nicht einfach stupid jedes Flugzeug abzuschießen das aufsteigt. 
Derartige Aktionen würden vermutlich von Lufeinheiten durchgeführt werden, welche die aufgestiegenen Flugzeuge erst noch "überprüfen" würden. 

Bevor die lybische Marine irgendwas verhindert müsste man wissen auf wessen Seite sie steht.
Zudem ist sie auch nicht unbedingt die am besten gerüstete.

Das ist aber wie gesagt alles sehr sehr theoretisch


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



> Derartige Aktionen würden vermutlich von Lufeinheiten durchgeführt werden, welche die aufgestiegenen Flugzeuge erst noch "überprüfen" würden.



Überprüft werden sie schon vorher, es gibt ja nicht umsonst die Friend/Foe-Erkennung.


----------



## Squatrat (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Überprüft werden sie schon vorher, es gibt ja nicht umsonst die Friend/Foe-Erkennung.


 
Klar aber woher soll man wissen ob da nicht irgendein ziviles Flugezug rumfliegt.

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen das man nicht ohne weiteres ein Flugzeug abschießen wird.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Unser Militär ist gut genug, um das innerhalb von Sekunden zu entscheiden und eine Rakete abzufeuern, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen^^ Eine Chesna kann man zur Not auch mit einem Fernglas von einer Mirage unterscheiden

Lufteinheiten werden sie denke ich nicht einsetzen, immerhin sind soweit ich weiß keine Träger vor Ort. Die Fregatten der Nato sind dafür aber ebenso gut geeignet. Und die Marine Lybiens hätte gegen die Schiffe, die da bald vor Ort sind, nicht den Hauch einer Chance.


----------



## Squatrat (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



nyso schrieb:


> Unser Militär ist gut genug, um das innerhalb von Sekunden zu entscheiden und eine Rakete abzufeuern, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen^^ Eine Chesna kann man zur Not auch mit einem Fernglas von einer Mirage unterscheiden
> 
> Lufteinheiten werden sie denke ich nicht einsetzen, immerhin sind soweit ich weiß keine Träger vor Ort. Die Fregatten der Nato sind dafür aber ebenso gut geeignet. Und die Marine Lybiens hätte gegen die Schiffe, die da bald vor Ort sind, nicht den Hauch einer Chance.


 
Erstens setzt das vorraus das die Flugzeuge nahe an die Schiffe herankommen.
Um ein Flugzeug aufgrund von technischen Informationen abzuschießen müssen diese schon eindeutig sein.

 Zweitens braucht man nicht zwingend Träger um dort Maschinen zum Einsatz zu bringen. So weit ist Libyen von Europa nicht entfernt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Außerdem im Arabischen Meer sind 2 Träger der US-Marine und die wären innerhalb von einigen Tagen vor Ort.

Wobei wohl einer reichen würde.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

_Die Fregatten der BRANDENBURG-Klasse sind für die Hauptaufgabe Ubootjagd vorgesehen. Dieser speziellen Aufgabe dient in erster Linie der Bordhubschrauber SEA LYNX MK 88, von dem jedes Schiff zwei aufnehmen kann. Neben der Ubootjagd besitzt diese Fregattenklasse die Fähigkeit zur *Abwehr von Luftzielen im Eigenschutz und zur Seezielbekämpfung*.

Alle Einheiten verfügen über leistungsfähige Radaranlagen zur See- und Luftraumüberwachung, zur Navigation sowie zur Feuerleitung. Sonargeräte, LINK11-Informationsübertragung und Anlagen zur elektronischen Kampfführung sowie eine fernmeldetechnische Ausrüstung, die auch Führungsschiffaufgaben zuläßt, vervollständigen die Ausrüstung.

Bewaffnung

1x 76 mm OTO-Melara Geschütz
2x 20 mm Rheinmetall Geschütz
*16x NATO Sea Sparrow (Schiff-Luft-Flugkörper)*
4x Seezielflugkörper MM 38 EXOCET
2x GDC Rolling Airframe Missile (RAM) 21 Zellen
4x 324 mm Torpedos MK 32 Mod 9


Die Fregatten der BREMEN-Klasse weisen ein vielseitiges Leistungsprofil auf. Sie verfügen über die Fähigkeit, sich unter Mehrfachbedrohung (Überwasser, Unterwasser, Luft) durchzusetzen.
Ihre Hauptaufgabe liegt in der Bekämpfung von Ubooten. Dazu nutzen sie, wie auch die Fregatten der BRANDENBURG-Klasse, die beiden Bordhubschrauber SEA LYNX MK 88. *Sie besitzen ebenfalls die Fähigkeit, anfliegende Flugzeuge und Flugkörper zum Eigenschutz sowie andere Schiffe auf großer Entfernung zu bekämpfen.*

Bewaffnung

1x 76 mm OTO-Melara Geschütz
2x 20 mm Rheinmetall Geschütz
Schiff-Schiff-Flugkörper HARPOON
*16x NATO Sea Sparrow*
2x GDC RAM (Rolling Airframe Missile) 21 Zellen
4x Torpedorohre für Torpedos 324 mm Mk 32_

Fregatten

Diese beiden Schiffe können alleine 32 Flugzeuge im Fernkampf runterholen, ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Die Feinderkennung ist kein Problem, das Abschießen geht ebenso schnell. Wenn wir was können, dann ist es Waffen bauen


----------



## Squatrat (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Hat hier irgendjemand angezweifelt das diese Schiffe in der Lage sind Flugzeuge abzuschießen?
Es ging nur darum das man derartiges nicht Seegestützt machen würde.

Dir sollte zudem klar sein das die maximale Reichweite dieser Waffen 30km beträgt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Was willst du uns sagen das eine Fregatte auch Flugzeuge bekämpfen kann? Prima das wußte ich schon! Ich sage nur Selbstschutz! 

PS: Selbst Flugzeugträger können das!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, Chavez wollte sich als Präsident auf Lebenszeit vereidigen lassen, was ja gescheitert ist, aber aufgeben wird er das sicher noch nicht.



Wollte er?
(Ich meine: Klar will er das. Passt zu ihm. Aber hat er es öffentlich beantragt? Ich kann mich nur an einen Gesetzesentwurf erinnern, der unbegrenzte Wiederwahl ermöglicht. Das hätte mie Diktatur so viel gemeinsam, wie die BRD)




DarthLAX schrieb:


> sicher, monster sind beide (also vater und sohn) aber dumm? - nein. kein bisheriger diktator (ausser vll NERO im alten rom der ja seine eigene stadt abgefackelt hat) war dumm, monster und zum teil mit einem an der waffel, ja, das schon, aber nicht verrückt!



Nach afaik allen heutigen Informationen brennt nur Ahead Nero ROMs, aber Kaiser Nero hat kein Rom gebrannt 




Squatrat schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich dachte darum ginge es.



Nö, es ging um aktives Ein-/Angreifen in Lybien. Da gibts bislang keine Resolutionen für (auch wenn ein Flugverbot wohl auf gutem Wege ist) und bislang hat sich auch noch keine Nation im Allgeingang dazu entschieden. Es wäre diesmal auch wirklich schwer, eine Geschichte zu Lybischen MVW-Langstreckenraketen oder internationalem Terrorismus zusammenzuspinnen, d.h. ein Angriff wäre ein offener Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht.
Und offen verstoßen da doch nur Schurkenstaaten gegen 




nyso schrieb:


> Dennoch, Flugzeug wäre wesentlich schneller und eleganter. Warum schickt man also Kriegsschiffe in solche eine brenzlige Region?



Flugzeuge brauchen Landeplätze. Die gibt es in Städten eher selten. Hubschrauber brauchen Landeplätzchen, die gibt es überall da, wo man jemanden ausfliegen muss - und die gibt es außerdem auf BW-Fregatten.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Überprüft werden sie schon vorher, es gibt ja nicht umsonst die Friend/Foe-Erkennung.



Es gibt eine automatische Freund-Erkennung. Aber es gibt keine Langstrecken Feind/Neutral-Unterscheidung und aktuell wüsste man selbst bei Maschienen des lybischen Militärs nicht, auf wessen Seite sie sind - von ggf. privaten oder ausländischen Transportflugzeugen ganz zu schweigen. Spätestens wenn statt einer Ilujshin mit sudanesischen Söldnern eine Ilujshin mit chinesischen Flüchtlingen abgeschossen wird, hat man den Salat.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Außerdem im Arabischen Meer sind 2 Träger der US-Marine und die wären innerhalb von einigen Tagen vor Ort.



Der Suez-Kanal dürfte aktuell ein unattraktiver Verkehrsweg sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt eine automatische Freund-Erkennung. Aber es gibt keine Langstrecken Feind/Neutral-Unterscheidung und aktuell wüsste man selbst bei Maschienen des lybischen Militärs nicht, auf wessen Seite sie sind - von ggf. privaten oder ausländischen Transportflugzeugen ganz zu schweigen. Spätestens wenn statt einer Ilujshin mit sudanesischen Söldnern eine Ilujshin mit chinesischen Flüchtlingen abgeschossen wird, hat man den Salat.



Was heißt denn für dich Langstrecke? Das LÜR (TRM-S) der Heeresflugabwehr der Bundeswehr hat z.B. einen Radius von ca. 100 km und in diesem kann es auch Freund-Feind-Kennung, das habe ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen! Das alle lybischen Kampfjets erstmal auf Foe stehen sollte auch klar sein, sowie auch der sonstige Flugverkehr der nicht zur eigenen Truppe gehört. 





> Der Suez-Kanal dürfte aktuell ein unattraktiver Verkehrsweg sein.


Unattraktiv heißt aber nicht unmöglich!


----------



## DarthLAX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Unglaublich sowas... finde es unverständlich wie die westlichen Staaten einfach tatenlos zusehen, wie die Menschen dort unten auf offener Straße hingerichtet und massakriert werden. Und solche lächerlichen Drohung wie von Herrn Westerwelle mit irgendwelchen Sanktionen
> 
> Man kann echt nur hoffen und beten, dass Gaddafi so bald wie möglich den Löffel abgibt...


 
der ist vollkommen krank und ja, das keiner (nicht mal die herren "wir sind weltpolizei" USA) eingreift ist einfach noch schlimmer, das zeigt mir das die nationen der welt doch noch viel über solidarität etc. lernen müssen (die amis die eh schon - mehr oder weniger - vor ort sind könnten diesem spuk ein ende machen, aber, was passiert? - der herr "ich bin soooooo coool, guckt mal ich habe sogar einen nobelpreis" obama etc. gucken zu, genau wie die UN - sanktionen sind toll, interessieren mister gadaffi im moment wohl nicht wirklich (waffenembargo? - sorry, er hat schon waffen. geld einfrieren? - hilft net bei so nem rohstoffreichen land aka. der hat immer noch kapital. einreiße bzw. ausreise aus seinem land verbieten? - der will ja net mal weg!)....sorry da müssten blauhelme hin oder anders geartete internationale truppen, sonst gibt es wirklich nur ein massaker da!)

mfg LAX
ps: ich denke doch das man schreiben darf was man dem an den hals wünscht, ich z.B. wünsche mir, das ihn die bürger in die finger kriegen und lynchen!
pps: mit krank meine ich nicht "verrückt" (obwohl das vll inzw. auch hin kommen könnte, denn iwi erinnert dem sein verhalten an wahnvorstellungen irgendwelcher art) sondern eher die art "krank" die sagt das er irrational handelt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was heißt denn für dich Langstrecke?



Tieffliegende (Bodenkampf!) Ziele min. 400, maximal 900km landeinwärts von einer Position auf See außerhalb der Reichweite lybischer Waffensysteme erkennen, identifizieren (ohne auf integrierte F/F-Transponder zurückgreifen zu können) und ggf. bekämpfen. Das brauchst du kein LÜR, da brauchst du luftgestützte Systeme über Libyen.



> Unattraktiv heißt aber nicht unmöglich!



"Unattraktiv" heißt, dass man keine Machtsymbole hilflos in einen Ententeich setzt, wenn dieser durch ein Land mit zusammengebrochener Polizeistruktur verläuft, in dem Islamistische Gruppierungen stark genug sind, um an Grämien zur Schaffung einer neuen Verfassung beteiligt zu werden. Erst recht nicht um einen Angriffskrieg in einer Situation zu starten, in der man sich gegenüber der Bevölkerung schon für zwei weitere Kampfschauplätze rechtfertigen muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wollte er?
> (Ich meine: Klar will er das. Passt zu ihm. Aber hat er es öffentlich beantragt? Ich kann mich nur an einen Gesetzesentwurf erinnern, der unbegrenzte Wiederwahl ermöglicht. Das hätte mie Diktatur so viel gemeinsam, wie die BRD)



Jep, sowas hatte er in Planung. KLICK
Lustiger ist das aber hier. KLICK 
Und jetzt sag du nochmal, dass er nicht größenwahnsinnig ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Suez-Kanal dürfte aktuell ein unattraktiver Verkehrsweg sein.


 
Nicht für die iranische Marine.


----------



## Woohoo (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Heißt es jetzt eigentlich Liiiibyen oder Lüüüübyen? Ich glaube ersteres ist korrekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Thread Titel?
Lieber als Mutmaßung formulieren, oder gibts dafür Beweise?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tieffliegende (Bodenkampf!) Ziele min. 400, maximal 900km landeinwärts von einer Position auf See außerhalb der Reichweite lybischer Waffensysteme erkennen, identifizieren (ohne auf integrierte F/F-Transponder zurückgreifen zu können) und ggf. bekämpfen. Das brauchst du kein LÜR, da brauchst du luftgestützte Systeme über Libyen.



Das weiß ich selber, das was man dann braucht nennt sich Boeing E-3 "Sentry" (AWACS), denn das LÜR war nur ein Beispiel, das selbst bei 100 km noch Freund-Feind-Kennung möglich ist. 



> "Unattraktiv" heißt, dass man keine Machtsymbole hilflos in einen Ententeich setzt, wenn dieser durch ein Land mit zusammengebrochener Polizeistruktur verläuft, in dem Islamistische Gruppierungen stark genug sind, um an Grämien zur Schaffung einer neuen Verfassung beteiligt zu werden. Erst recht nicht um einen Angriffskrieg in einer Situation zu starten, in der man sich gegenüber der Bevölkerung schon für zwei weitere Kampfschauplätze rechtfertigen muss.


Auch hier wollte ich nur die Möglichkeit erläutern, was letzten Endes gemacht wird liegt eh nicht in unserer Hand. 

PS: Aber ich möchte die Eingreiftruppe sehen, die auf einem schleusenlosen Kanal einen Flugzeugträger, der möglicherweise von 2 Fregatten begleitet wird, angreift.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Ein Flugzeugträger ist ja nie alleine unterwegs, zumindest hab ich das noch nie gesehen.
Aber Flugzeugträger haben auch immer eine Staffel Hubschrauber an Bord, wird also schlecht ausgehen für die Eingreiftruppe, wenn sie zu früh entdeckt wird.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Begleitet na immer, hier als Beispiel Fregatten, geht natürlich auch mit Zerstörern, oder einer Kombination aus beiden! 

Das Einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre eine Blockade mit einem versenktem Schiff, aber warum sollte das Ägypten tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Wieso Ägypten und wieso muss es nach einer Blockade aussehen, man kann es auch als "Unfall" verkaufen.
Hugo Chavez ist sicher daran interessiert seinem Kumpel Gaddafi zu helfen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Hör auf nyso zu füttern!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Der kommt bestimmt gleich mit einem Artikel von seiner genialen (Verschwörungs)Webseite an.


----------



## dr_breen (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Thread Titel?
> Lieber als Mutmaßung formulieren, oder gibts dafür Beweise?


 
Naja Beweise kann ich nicht liefern. Dafür aber das hier: 



> +++ Söldner schaffen Leichen in Flugzeuge +++
> 
> [18.53 Uhr] Das Regime von Libyens Machthaber Gaddafi will viele Leichen der bei der Revolte Getöteten offenbar regelrecht entsorgen: Söldner hätten in Tripolis Leichen in Flugzeuge geladen, um sie in ein Wüstengebiet zu fliegen, sagte Libyens Uno-Botschafter Ibrahim Dabbaschi - ihm würden entsprechende Informationen vorliegen, sagte der Diplomat.



Quelle:SPON


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Das sind aber Mutmaßungen, denn niemand weiß es, daher wäre die Überschrift "Söldner sollen möglicherweise Leichen in der Wüste entsorgt haben" besser.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Die Überschrift in "Der Libyenkonflikt" zu ändern wäre noch besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, sowas hatte er in Planung. KLICK
> Lustiger ist das aber hier. KLICK
> Und jetzt sag du nochmal, dass er nicht größenwahnsinnig ist.



Zeitzone ist ja nun wirklich nichts großes, da definieren alle möglichen Länder ihre eigene. Immerhin springt er nicht über die Datumsgrenze, wie gewisse Pazifikinseln, die als erste ins 21.Jhd. wollten. Das absurdeste, was ich bislang von ihm gehört habe, war das Konzept, dass die internationale Gemeinschaft dafür zahlen soll, dass Venezuela weniger Öl fördert.



> Nicht für die iranische Marine.



Hmm? Die leben einen Golf weiter, nur so zur Erinnerung.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Heißt es jetzt eigentlich Liiiibyen oder Lüüüübyen? Ich glaube ersteres ist korrekt.



Vermutlich liegt die Wahrheit dazwischen oder ganz wo anders - wie bei vielen Transskribierungen aus dem arabischen Raum. Nicht nur u&a sind da problematisch.
Ich persönlich muss immer aufpassen, dass ich nicht Lybien schreibe 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Thread Titel?
> Lieber als Mutmaßung formulieren, oder gibts dafür Beweise?


 
Und vor allem: Was für eine Diskussionskultur ist das, wenn man einfach mal den Startpost ändert, aber sich nicht an der Diskussion beteiligt?
*@Skysnake*: Bitte in Zukunft unterlassen. Neue Informationen postet man in einen Thread und auch ich erneuere die Forderung nach einer Quelle.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Aber ich möchte die Eingreiftruppe sehen, die auf einem schleusenlosen Kanal einen Flugzeugträger, der möglicherweise von 2 Fregatten begleitet wird, angreift.



"2 Fregatten"?
Der Begriff "Trägerkampfgruppe" sagt dir was, oder?
Und eine Eingreiftruppe wirst du nicht sehen. Du kannst nur hinterher rekonstruieren, dass das Ding, was jetzt nicht mehr und deinem nicht-mehr-Begleittanker ist, wohl eine ziemlich große Sprengladung war. Und Hubschrauber werden auch wenig nützen, es sei denn, du erklärst Ägypten den Krieg, damit du eigenmächtig Lufteinheiten in ägyptischem Luftraum opperieren lassen kannst.


_Edit: Titel angepasst_


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zeitzone ist ja nun wirklich nichts großes, da definieren alle möglichen Länder ihre eigene. Immerhin springt er nicht über die Datumsgrenze, wie gewisse Pazifikinseln, die als erste ins 21.Jhd. wollten. Das absurdeste, was ich bislang von ihm gehört habe, war das Konzept, dass die internationale Gemeinschaft dafür zahlen soll, dass Venezuela weniger Öl fördert.



Aber seine Begründung ist eben mal wieder eine andere. 
Dass China in einer Zeitzone lebt, ist mal wieder typisch Regime.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm? Die leben einen Golf weiter, nur so zur Erinnerung.



Aber sie würden gerne ins Mittelmeer fahren, damit sie Israel auch mal von der anderen Seite sehen können. 
Und einmal um Afrika rum und dann bei Gibraltar wieder rein, ist wohl zu aufwändig.
Komisch halt..., als Mubarak weg war, hat die iranische Marine gleich mal ein Schiff durch den Suez Kanal geschickt. Wahrscheinlich haben sie darauf gewartet.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

Laut russischem Geheimdienst bereiten die Amis wohl einen Angriff vor, allerdings ohne Bodentruppen, nur mit Präzisionswaffen aus der Luft.

_Die USA planen nach Angaben aus russischen Geheimdienstkreisen keine Bodenoffensive gegen das Gaddafi-Regime in Libyen, bereiten jedoch Präzisionsschläge vor.  

"Eine Bodenoperation werden sie in der jetzigen Etappe nicht durchführen. Dennoch sind Raketenschläge gegen die Gaddafi-Truppen in Libyen geplant“, teilte ein Sprecher des russischen militärischen Nachrichtendienstes RIA Novosti mit. Ihm zufolge sind die USA bereit, Luftwaffe und den Flugzeugträger USS Enterprise für Präzisionsschläge gegen Libyen einzusetzen. 

US-Medien berichteten unterdessen unter Berufung auf Quellen im Pentagon, dass die USS Enterprise zur libyschen Küste unterwegs sei. 
_
Geheimdienstquelle: USA planen Raketenangriff auf Libyen, kein Bodeneinsatz | Politik | RIA Novosti


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber seine Begründung ist eben mal wieder eine andere.
> Dass China in einer Zeitzone lebt, ist mal wieder typisch Regime.



Ist es in China nicht so, dass man den enormen kulturellen Sprung hin zu einer Gesellschaft geschafft hat, die einfach die Arbeits-Uhr-zeiten an die lokalen Gegebenheiten anpasst?





nyso schrieb:


> Laut russischem Geheimdienst bereiten die Amis wohl einen Angriff vor, allerdings ohne Bodentruppen, nur mit Präzisionswaffen aus der Luft.
> 
> _Die USA planen nach Angaben aus russischen Geheimdienstkreisen keine Bodenoffensive gegen das Gaddafi-Regime in Libyen, bereiten jedoch Präzisionsschläge vor.
> 
> "Eine Bodenoperation werden sie in der jetzigen Etappe nicht durchführen. Dennoch sind Raketenschläge gegen die Gaddafi-Truppen in Libyen geplant“, teilte ein Sprecher des russischen militärischen Nachrichtendienstes RIA Novosti mit. Ihm zufolge sind die USA bereit, Luftwaffe und den Flugzeugträger USS Enterprise für Präzisionsschläge gegen Libyen einzusetzen. _


_


Marschflugkörper und Bomben in einem Bürgerkrieg zwischen Fußsoldaten. Klingt nach einer Idee, die am Ende nur Al Kaida nützt (insbesondere wenn man die Präzision amerikansicher "Präzisionsschläge" bedenkt...)._


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Laut russischem Geheimdienst bereiten die Amis wohl einen Angriff vor, allerdings ohne Bodentruppen, nur mit Präzisionswaffen aus der Luft.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bringt doch gar nichts.
Zumindest müssten sie dann über sehr, sehr genaue militärische-und geheimdienstliche Erkenntnisse verfügen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es in China nicht so, dass man den enormen kulturellen Sprung hin zu einer Gesellschaft geschafft hat, die einfach die Arbeits-Uhr-zeiten an die lokalen Gegebenheiten anpasst?


 
Offiziell gibts aber in China nur eine Zeitzone, wenn du von China nach Afghanistan reist, dann musst du kräftig an der Uhr drehen.


----------



## nyso (1. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bringt doch gar nichts.
> Zumindest müssten sie dann über sehr, sehr genaue militärische-und geheimdienstliche Erkenntnisse verfügen.


 
Lybien verfügt über riesige Mengen an Rohstoff, und wird von jemandem regiert, der nicht zu 100% nach der amerikanischen Pfeife tanzt. Sie haben also sehr, sehr genaue Erkenntnisse


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "2 Fregatten"?
> Der Begriff "Trägerkampfgruppe" sagt dir was, oder?



Ja, da sein dir Gewiss, das Trägerkampftruppe mir was sagt! 
Nur so eine Flugzeugträgerkampfgruppe wird nicht in der Formation durch den Kanal fahren können, wie sie im Meer/Ozean schippert! 
Was bei einer Breite von 210-225 m (Suezkanal) auch schwierig werden dürfte. 




> Und eine Eingreiftruppe wirst du nicht sehen. Du kannst nur hinterher rekonstruieren, dass das Ding, was jetzt nicht mehr und deinem nicht-mehr-Begleittanker ist, wohl eine ziemlich große Sprengladung war. Und Hubschrauber werden auch wenig nützen, es sei denn, du erklärst Ägypten den Krieg, damit du eigenmächtig Lufteinheiten in ägyptischem Luftraum opperieren lassen kannst.


Was erzählst du da? Willst du die Fiktion mit weiteren Fiktionen erweitern? Von Hubschraubern hat quante was erzählt nicht ich! 

PS: Ui die USS Enterprise ist unterwegs, na wo die wohl langfährt.


----------



## Arthuriel (1. März 2011)

@quante und nyso: Für mich hört sich das nach einer Vermutung an, die auf die Ereignisse im Irak usw. anspielt, allerdings bleibt es trotzdem Spekulation. Genauso gut könnte man China mit ins Spiel bringen, da die ebenfalls in Afrika Rohstoffe abbauen und erstmal die Lage in Libyen abwarten und dann dort weiter investieren, wenn dort Ruhe eingekehrt ist.

P.S.: Als Beispiel dafür könnte man z.B. anführen, dass in Libyen drei neue Eisenbahnstrecken gebaut werden, wobei zwei von chinesischen Firmen übernommen werden und eine von einer russischen Firma. Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schienenverkehr_in_Libyen
Ich will damit nur aufzeigen, dass andere Länder genauso viel Interesse an Libyen zeigen, sodass man nicht immer nur die USA betrachten sollte..


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Die Chinesen interessieren sich ja nicht für die politischen Verhältnisse, sie sind einzig an der Ausbeutung der Rohstoffe interessiert, egal mit wem.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was erzählst du da? Willst du die Fiktion mit weiteren Fiktionen erweitern? Von Hubschraubern hat quante was erzählt nicht ich!



Wer hat denn was von Eingreiftruppen gesagt?



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Ui die USS Enterprise ist unterwegs, na wo die wohl langfährt.



die ist da, wenn die Sache gelaufen ist.


----------



## Arthuriel (1. März 2011)

@quante: Das China eher auf Rohstoffe als politische Verhältnisse achtet, ist mir klar. Mir ging es eigentlich nur darum, dass andere Länder halt ebenfalls an den Rohstoffen in Libyen interessiert bzw. darauf angewiesen sind, wozu z.B. auch Europa gehört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Die Europäer sind zu träge, als dass sie was schnell entscheiden können, daher werden sie auch der große Verlierer sein, wenn die Rohstoffe der Erde neu aufgeteilt werden.
Die USA und China werden ihre Armeen in Stellung bringen und wichtige Rohstoffreserven sichern, während die Europäer noch am Labern sind.
Am Ende müssen die Europäer viel mehr investieren um Rohstoffe zu bekommen und daher wird Europa eher niedergehen als die USA.
In 50-80 Jahren brennt die Luft, weltweit.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer hat denn was von Eingreiftruppen gesagt?



Ich und zwar das ich diese gerne sehen möchte die einen Flugzeuträger angreift, aber eine genaue Definition wie diese aussehen soll habe ich nicht getroffen. 

[Ironie] Da ist dann also alles möglich, von Panzern am Ufer über Schlauchboot aufm Kanal bis zum Flootenangriff eines verückten Dr. No. [/Ironie]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja, da sein dir Gewiss, das Trägerkampftruppe mir was sagt!
> Nur so eine Flugzeugträgerkampfgruppe wird nicht in der Formation durch den Kanal fahren können, wie sie im Meer/Ozean schippert!
> Was bei einer Breite von 210-225 m (Suezkanal) auch schwierig werden dürfte.



Nicht in Formation - aber in Reihe. Schließlich nützt es dir nichts, wenn der Träger durch den Kanal fährt, du aber erst eine komplette Flotte von Begleitschiffen auf anderem Wege ans Kanalende verlegen musst, die ihn empfängt.



> PS: Ui die USS Enterprise ist unterwegs, na wo die wohl langfährt.



K.A.. Am 1. Februar ist sie durch die Straße von Gibraltar ins Mittelmeer und am 13. war sie immer noch drin.


----------



## Arthuriel (1. März 2011)

@quante: Bis dahin haben wir genug in Recyclingtechnologien investiert, um das Problem umgehen zu können.

P.S.: Du hast Indien vergessen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich und zwar das ich diese gerne sehen möchte die einen Flugzeuträger angreift, aber eine genaue Definition wie diese aussehen soll habe ich nicht getroffen.
> 
> [Ironie] Da ist dann also alles möglich, von Panzern am Ufer über Schlauchboot aufm Kanal bis zum Flootenangriff eines verückten Dr. No. [/Ironie]



Eine Eingreiftrupp kann schon einen Flugzeugträger angreifen, es muss eben schnell gehen und man muss die Brücke, die Energieversorgung, das Flugdeck und die Waffenkontrolle übernehmen, dann hat man eine Chance. 
Hin und wieder mal Steven Seagal Filme gucken soll da helfen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> K.A.. Am 1. Februar ist sie durch die Straße von Gibraltar ins Mittelmeer und am 13. war sie immer noch drin.



Der wurde wahrscheinlich schon losgeschickt, als sich die ersten Unruhen abzeichnen würden (bzw. der Geheimdienst das gemeldet hat).



Arthuriel schrieb:


> @quante: Bis dahin haben wir genug in Recyclingtechnologien investiert, um das Problem umgehen zu können.
> 
> P.S.: Du hast Indien vergessen.


 
Indien hat nichts zu melden, in 60 Jahren hungern 1,5 Milliarden Inder.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht in Formation - aber in Reihe. Schließlich nützt es dir nichts, wenn der Träger durch den Kanal fährt, du aber erst eine komplette Flotte von Begleitschiffen auf anderem Wege ans Kanalende verlegen musst, die ihn empfängt.



Auch das ist eine logische Schlußfolgerung derer ich durchaus fähig bin. 



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Eingreiftrupp kann schon einen Flugzeugträger angreifen, es muss  eben schnell gehen und man muss die Brücke, die Energieversorgung, das  Flugdeck und die Waffenkontrolle übernehmen, dann hat man eine Chance.
> Hin und wieder mal Steven Seagal Filme gucken sol da helfen.



Nein, denn Hollywood hat nichts mit Realität zu tun! Dann wäre es auch möglich einen Kometen mit Hilfe von 2 Shutteln und einer Atombombe zu zerstören!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein, denn Hollywood hat nichts mit Realität zu tun! Dann wäre es auch möglich einen Kometen mit Hilfe von 2 Shutteln und einer Atombombe zu zerstören!


 
Da es diesen Fall in der Realität noch nie gegeben hat, kannst du nicht beweisen, dass das nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Und umgekehrt! 

PS: Das Nein bezog sich im Übrigen auf deinen letzten Satz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und umgekehrt!



Ich muss das ja auch nicht beweisen. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Das Nein bezog sich im Übrigen auf deinen letzten Satz.


 
Was hast du gegen Steven Seagal? 
Ist halt eine Frage des Timings und der Ausbildung der Eingreiftruppe. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie gut nordafrikanische Armeen ausgebildet sind.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Steven Seagal?



[OFF-TOPIC]Nichts, aber ich muß mir seine Filme nicht unbedingt anschauen.  [/OFF-TOPIC]



> Ist halt eine Frage des Timings und der Ausbildung der Eingreiftruppe. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie gut nordafrikanische Armeen ausgebildet sind.


Ich auch nicht, trotzdem ist in mir irgendwie ein großer Zweifel, das man einen Flügzeugträger mit ca. 5.300 Mann Besatzung (die im Schichtdienst arbeiten) und mit einer Luftraum- und Seeraumüberwachung von ca 250 Seemeilen, einer Begleitung von U-Booten, Fregatten, Zerstörern und Kreuzern, nur mit einer kleinen Einsatztruppe, von sagen wir mal 20 Mann, einfach mal so ebend kapern und unter Kontrolle bringen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, trotzdem ist in mir irgendwie ein großer Zweifel, das man einen Flügzeugträger mit ca. 5.300 Mann Besatzung (die im Schichtdienst arbeiten) und mit einer Luftraum- und Seeraumüberwachung von ca 250 Seemeilen, einer Begleitung von U-Booten, Fregatten, Zerstörern und Kreuzern, nur mit einer kleinen Einsatztruppe, von sagen wir mal 20 Mann, einfach mal so ebend kapern und unter Kontrolle bringen kann.


 
Deswegen musst du auch eine Schwachstelle ausmachen, eben in einer Meerenge oder beim Versorgen von neuen Gütern.
Wenn man bedenkt, was so ein Flugzeugträger alleine am Tag an Treibstoff für den Flugbetrieb durchzieht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

Wir gleiten wieder ab -> OT!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Weiß ich, aber es gibt Dinge, die müssen geklärt werden, oder willst du jedes Mal einen neuen Thread aufmachen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

Nein, aber das Forum bietet auch noch andere Möglichkeiten soetwas zu klären!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Aber auch andere sollten die Ergebnisse des Meinungsaustausches nachvollziehen können, das geht halt in einem Thread am besten.

Ach ja, Gaddafi, lustig ist, dass er mit ausländischen Medien gesprochen hat und meinte, dass niemand demonstriert, alle lieben ihn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, trotzdem ist in mir irgendwie ein großer Zweifel, das man einen Flügzeugträger mit ca. 5.300 Mann Besatzung (die im Schichtdienst arbeiten) und mit einer Luftraum- und Seeraumüberwachung von ca 250 Seemeilen, einer Begleitung von U-Booten, Fregatten, Zerstörern und Kreuzern, nur mit einer kleinen Einsatztruppe, von sagen wir mal 20 Mann, einfach mal so ebend kapern und unter Kontrolle bringen kann.



Kapern nicht. Wenn das Ding mit ein paar tausend Tonnen Flugbenzin in einem engen Kanal feststeckt, könnte man ihn relativ leicht anzünden.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Auch das ist eine logische Schlußfolgerung derer ich durchaus fähig bin.



Misst, der Kerl ist schlau.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Steven Seagal?



Chuck Norris, was anderes hilft da nicht.



> Ist halt eine Frage des Timings und der Ausbildung der Eingreiftruppe. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie gut nordafrikanische Armeen ausgebildet sind.



Schlecht genug, um nicht mit Steven Seagal mithalten zu können und gut genug, um keine US-Flugzeugträger anzugreifen.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein, aber das Forum bietet auch noch andere Möglichkeiten soetwas zu klären!


 
Man, der Kerl hats echt drauf. Hört auf ihn


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. März 2011)

[IRONIE] Gut … da selbst ein Moderator () meint das Thema "Wie stoppt man einen Flugzeugträger in 3 Schritten" währe klärenswert, werde ich mich auch nicht zurückhalten. [/IRONIE]

PS: Aber nicht hinterher auf Off-Topic hinweisen!   



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Kapern nicht. Wenn das Ding mit ein paar tausend Tonnen Flugbenzin in einem engen Kanal feststeckt, könnte man ihn relativ leicht anzünden.



Du übersiehst mit Absicht (per. Annahme) , das auf so einem Träger, nach einem Einsatzbefehl durch ein Krisengebiet zu fahren (in dieser Fiktion der Suezkanal), natürlich Vorkehrungen getroffen werden. Soll heißen, Wachen mit Waffen an Deck, erhöhte Kampfbereitschaft der restlichen Mannschaft, etc. pp. … gleiches gilt natürlich auch für die ihn begleitenden Schiffe, das redundiert getroffene Sicherheitsmaßnahmen (optisch als auch elektronisch) um ein Vielfaches. 

Die "Eingreiftruppe" müßte also nach einem eventuellen gelungenem Stillstand des Konvois (durch eine Barrikade) mit Widerstand von theoretisch 7 Batallionen rechnen (ausgegangen von der gesamten Mannschaftstärke der Trägergruppe, ohne U-Boote und Trossschiffen) und auf die Abwehrmöglichkeiten der Großwaffen will ich jetzt erst gar nicht eingehen. 

Also ein Angriff à la Pear Harbor (Überraschungseffekt) wäre es schon mal nicht! Was "relativ leicht" schon wieder negiert. 




> Schlecht genug, um nicht mit Steven Seagal mithalten zu können und gut genug, um keine US-Flugzeugträger anzugreifen.


Ich merke auch du denkst mit! 




> Man, der Kerl hats echt drauf. Hört auf ihn


Ich wollte dir jediglich Zuvorkommen … aus diesem Grunde rufe ich laut: "ERSTER"! 




			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, Gaddafi, lustig ist, dass er mit ausländischen Medien gesprochen  hat und meinte, dass niemand demonstriert, alle lieben ihn.



Wenn du das Radiointerview im serbischen TV meinst … JA das ist nur zu komisch, allein von "ein paar Revolutionäre" und von "wurden bereits umzingelt" zu sprechen, lassen mich gleich wieder an mein hier schon geschriebenen Hitler-Vergleich denken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wenn du das Radiointerview im serbischen TV meinst … JA das ist nur zu komisch, allein von "ein paar Revolutionäre" und von "wurden bereits umzingelt" zu sprechen, lassen mich gleich wieder an mein hier schon geschriebenen Hitler-Vergleich denken.


 
Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Irak Krieg. Da haben die irakischen Medien auch ständig berichtet, dass sie die Amerikaner zurück schlagen. Plötzlichen fuhren US Panzer durch Bagdad.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2011)

Der Suezkanal scheint noch ein sicherer Weg zu sein für das US Militär. Aber vielleicht wartet man auch noch auf einen richtigen Flugzeugträger. 

Zwei US-Kriegsschiffe passieren Suezkanal mit Kurs auf Libyen | Politik | RIA Novosti


----------



## Skysnake (2. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*

Erstmal Sorry das ich mich nicht mehr an der Diskussion etc. beteiligen konnte. Aber die Internetleitung hatte wieder zugeschlagen, bzw. besser es hat sich gezeigt, das die FritzBox Schrott war/ist. Gestern Abend ist die neue gekommen, womit ich jetzt wieder auf eure Kommentare etc eingehen kann.

Sodele dann will ich mich auch mal zu einigen Punkten äußern.


@ruyven:
Ich versteh nicht warum du und andere das Update im Titel so Ankreiden  Steht doch klar dabei, und auch alle Quellen sind angegeben. Verstehe nicht wirklich wo das Problem ist. Kann doch alles nachgelesen werden  
Falls es da noch Klärungsbedarf gibt, dann bitte melden. Ich versteh atm wirklich nicht, wo das Problem ist.

Es wurde auch angekreidet, das nicht klar genug zum Ausdruck gebracht wurde, das es sich hierbei mehr oder weniger um nicht gesicherte Informationen handelt.
1. Wurde mit "sollen" dies eigentlich in meinen Augen ausreichend klar gemacht
2. Wurde auch in anderen Medien wie n-tv und wenn ich mich recht erinnere Tagesthemen dies berichtet. Also das "Augenzeugen" dies berichtet haben. Nur ich wollte euch eine Quelle geben wo man dies auch nachlesen kann und nicht sich auf die aktuellen Nachrichten verweisen lassen muss, wo dies nicht nachprüfbar ist in diesem Maße.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tieffliegende (Bodenkampf!) Ziele min. 400, maximal 900km landeinwärts von einer Position auf See außerhalb der Reichweite lybischer Waffensysteme erkennen, identifizieren (ohne auf integrierte F/F-Transponder zurückgreifen zu können) und ggf. bekämpfen. Das brauchst du kein LÜR, da brauchst du luftgestützte Systeme über Libyen.
> 
> "Unattraktiv" heißt, dass man keine Machtsymbole hilflos in einen Ententeich setzt, wenn dieser durch ein Land mit zusammengebrochener Polizeistruktur verläuft, in dem Islamistische Gruppierungen stark genug sind, um an Grämien zur Schaffung einer neuen Verfassung beteiligt zu werden. Erst recht nicht um einen Angriffskrieg in einer Situation zu starten, in der man sich gegenüber der Bevölkerung schon für zwei weitere Kampfschauplätze rechtfertigen muss.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen musst du auch eine  Schwachstelle ausmachen, eben in einer Meerenge oder beim Versorgen von  neuen Gütern.
> Wenn man bedenkt, was so ein Flugzeugträger alleine am Tag an Treibstoff für den Flugbetrieb durchzieht.


 
Ich glaub ihr vergesst teilweise was ein heutiger Flugzeugträger ist. 

Das sind Festungen auf dem Wasser. Flugzeuge, Schiffe und Raketen sind bis zu einer gewissen Anzahl absolut kein Problem für einen Flugzeugträger alleine. Die verfügen über entsprechende Mittel um diese abzuwehren, oder gar anzugreifen. Vor allem wenn Sie gewarnt und damit in erhöhter Alarmbereitschaft sind. Dazu kommen noch die ganzen Unterstützungsschiffe! Dabei spielt es auch keine echte Rolle, ob die nun vor und hinter ihnen sind oder nicht. Das ist relativ uninteressant. Die bewegen sich eh in einer aufgefächerten Formation auf offener See, um Abstand zwischen Angreifern und dem zu schützenden Träger zu bringen. Gegen was ein Flugzeugträger anfällig ist, das sind U-Bote. Dagegen haben Sie aber ja entsprechende Geleitschiffe/Helis etc im Einsatz, und da kann man Gift nehmen, das die bei einer Durchfahrt vor und hinter dem Träger sich aufhalten. Im Kanal ist ein Angriff durch Ubote sogar sehr unwahrscheinlich, bzw. leicht durch Vorrausschiffe etc. zu verhindern. 
Was wirklich "gefährlich" für einen Flugzeugträger wäre sind Kampftruppen, welche mit Panzerfäusten etc. den Träger angreifen. Im Kanal wäre dies sicherlich möglich, und eben auch nicht abzuwehren durch Abwehrmittel. Daran denken die Amis aber auch und lassen die Helis etc vorher in die Luft um die Umgebung abzusichern.

Was mir eher zu denken geben würde ist, ob der Träger wirklich durch den Kanal passt, oder zu Breit/zu viel Tiefgang hat, was aber meines Wissens nach nicht der Fall ist.

@Quanti (glaub ich wars):
Son Flugzeugträger brauch eigentlich überhaupt keine Versorgungsgüter erstmal. Sprit brauch er definitiv nicht, die laufen alle mit Atomreaktoren und sind Jahrelang im Einsatz, was Sie brauchen sind Lebensmittel, Munition, Kerosin für die Flieger etc. Das lässt sich aber in den meisten Bereichen auf einige Wochen aber leicht ausdehnen. Gut Munition und Kerosin nicht, aber auch das hält einige Tage/Wochen.

Um so nen Träger muss man sich also wirklich keinerlei Sorgen machen 

Dazu kommt, das die Überhaupt nicht durch den Kanal müssen zwingend. Die Flugzeuge sollten auch so alle Orte erreichen, und wenn nicht, sollten auch im Mittelmeer genug Streitkräfte und auch Träger der USA vorhanden sein. Die USA könnten binnen 24-48h sicherlich eingreifen, wenn Sie wollen.

So nun noch was zu den neuesten Meldungen, welche ich gleich auf im Startpost ergänzen werde.

Zum einen gibt es Meldungen, das Gaddafi die Stellungen der Oppositionellen zurückerobert und dabei auch Städte bombardiert, was für mich die Einrichtung einer Flugverbotszone noch dringlicher macht, auf der anderen Seite überlegen die Oppositionellen wohl, ob Sie sich direkt an die UN wenden um dort militärische Hilfe zu erbeten.

Naja, und von Westerwelle etc. kommen nach den wirklich überfälligen Schritten nun wieder die einen oder anderen Rückzieher was militärische Mittel wie Flugverbotszone etc. angeht. Da wird wieder drüber gesprochen wie vorsichtig und bedacht man sein muss bla blub.

Die USA scheinen allerdings so langsam aufs Gas zu drücken, zumindest nach dem was ich heute mit bekommen habe.

Bin da aber auch nicht wirklich auf dem laufenden, da ich wie gesagt kein Internet hatte, und in den Medien der Rücktritt von zu Guttenberg DAS TOPTHEMA war, was sicherlich auch erwähnenswert und wichtig war, aber NICHT in dem Ausmaß.... Da lief ja gestern NICHTS anderes mehr im Fernsehen,  und Westerwelles Rede zur Situation in Libyen mit 3 Sätzen zu Guttenberg, wurde umgetauft in eine Stellungnahme dazu....


----------



## Skysnake (2. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Der Suezkanal scheint noch ein sicherer Weg zu sein für das US Militär. Aber vielleicht wartet man auch noch auf einen richtigen Flugzeugträger.
> 
> Zwei US-Kriegsschiffe passieren Suezkanal mit Kurs auf Libyen | Politik | RIA Novosti


 
Ich glaub genau das Bild hab ich vorher auch gerade im Fernsehen gesehen, während ich meinen Post geschrieben habe, allerdings habe ich zu spät zum Fernseher gesehen.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich glaub genau das Bild hab ich vorher auch gerade im Fernsehen gesehen, während ich meinen Post geschrieben habe, allerdings habe ich zu spät zum Fernseher gesehen.


 
Die hätten mal eher ein Bild mit der USS Kearsarge machen sollen. Das Schiff scheint mir um einiges größer zu sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es wurde auch angekreidet, das nicht klar genug zum Ausdruck gebracht wurde, das es sich hierbei mehr oder weniger um nicht gesicherte Informationen handelt.
> 1. Wurde mit "sollen" dies eigentlich in meinen Augen ausreichend klar gemacht
> 2. Wurde auch in anderen Medien wie n-tv und wenn ich mich recht erinnere Tagesthemen dies berichtet. Also das "Augenzeugen" dies berichtet haben. Nur ich wollte euch eine Quelle geben wo man dies auch nachlesen kann und nicht sich auf die aktuellen Nachrichten verweisen lassen muss, wo dies nicht nachprüfbar ist in diesem Maße.



1. "Sollen" reicht meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Denn du schreibst ja "sollen ... entsorgen" da fehlt einfach noch ein "sollen .. entsorgt *haben*"
Verstehst du?

2. Das ist das Problem, die Medien berichten von "sollen gemacht haben" nicht von "sollen entsorgen", das ist ein Unterschied.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das sind Festungen auf dem Wasser. Flugzeuge, Schiffe und Raketen sind bis zu einer gewissen Anzahl absolut kein Problem für einen Flugzeugträger alleine. Die verfügen über entsprechende Mittel um diese abzuwehren, oder gar anzugreifen. Vor allem wenn Sie gewarnt und damit in erhöhter Alarmbereitschaft sind. Dazu kommen noch die ganzen Unterstützungsschiffe! Dabei spielt es auch keine echte Rolle, ob die nun vor und hinter ihnen sind oder nicht. Das ist relativ uninteressant. Die bewegen sich eh in einer aufgefächerten Formation auf offener See, um Abstand zwischen Angreifern und dem zu schützenden Träger zu bringen. Gegen was ein Flugzeugträger anfällig ist, das sind U-Bote. Dagegen haben Sie aber ja entsprechende Geleitschiffe/Helis etc im Einsatz, und da kann man Gift nehmen, das die bei einer Durchfahrt vor und hinter dem Träger sich aufhalten. Im Kanal ist ein Angriff durch Ubote sogar sehr unwahrscheinlich, bzw. leicht durch Vorrausschiffe etc. zu verhindern.
> Was wirklich "gefährlich" für einen Flugzeugträger wäre sind Kampftruppen, welche mit Panzerfäusten etc. den Träger angreifen. Im Kanal wäre dies sicherlich möglich, und eben auch nicht abzuwehren durch Abwehrmittel. Daran denken die Amis aber auch und lassen die Helis etc vorher in die Luft um die Umgebung abzusichern.



Flugzeugträger sind keine Festungen auf See, ohne den Verband ist ein Flugzeugträger hilflos, da würde ein kleines U-Boot reichen oder ein Bomber um den zu versenken.
Was in einer Meerenge für Probleme sorgen könnte sind Minen.
Minen sind schnell gelegt, das kann man mit einem Fischerboot machen, dazu braucht es keine Kriegsschiffe und eine Mine, sei sie noch so alt, kann einen Flugzeugträger da treffen, wo er empfindlich ist.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was mir eher zu denken geben würde ist, ob der Träger wirklich durch den Kanal passt, oder zu Breit/zu viel Tiefgang hat, was aber meines Wissens nach nicht der Fall ist.



Containerschiffe sind heutzutage große Schiffe, größer als Flugzeugträger und sie passen super durch den Kanal.
Der Panama Kanal wurde ja schon extra vergrößert (bzw. wird), damit die neue Generation von Containerschiffen durchpassen, ein Flugzeugträger der Nimitz Klasse passt heute schon super durch.



Skysnake schrieb:


> @Quanti (glaub ich wars):
> Son Flugzeugträger brauch eigentlich überhaupt keine Versorgungsgüter erstmal. Sprit brauch er definitiv nicht, die laufen alle mit Atomreaktoren und sind Jahrelang im Einsatz, was Sie brauchen sind Lebensmittel, Munition, Kerosin für die Flieger etc. Das lässt sich aber in den meisten Bereichen auf einige Wochen aber leicht ausdehnen. Gut Munition und Kerosin nicht, aber auch das hält einige Tage/Wochen.



Für den Flugbetrieb werden große Mengen Treibstoff benötigt. Ein Flugzeugträger muss spätestens nach 3 Tagen neu bestückt werden (sie werden aber täglich bestückt, was einen Flottenverband auch im Unterhalt schweineteuer macht). Die Treibstoffreserven für den Flugbetrieb reichen nicht für ein paar Wochen. Wenn du den Flugbetrieb auf ein Minimum reduzierst, dann könnten sie eine Woche reichen, aber wenn er im Einsatz ist, ist nach 2 Tagen Feierabend (und er fährt ja hin, damit er im Einsatz sein kann).



Skysnake schrieb:


> Um so nen Träger muss man sich also wirklich keinerlei Sorgen machen



Heute nicht mehr, richtig, aber nur, weil er Begleitschiffe hat, Fregatten, Tanker, U-Boote, Schlachtschiffe, usw.
Hier ist ein Bild von einem Trägerverband (also ein Träger und Begleitschiffe, U-Boote sieht man halt nicht). Das sind eine Menge Schiffe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommt, das die Überhaupt nicht durch den Kanal müssen zwingend. Die Flugzeuge sollten auch so alle Orte erreichen, und wenn nicht, sollten auch im Mittelmeer genug Streitkräfte und auch Träger der USA vorhanden sein. Die USA könnten binnen 24-48h sicherlich eingreifen, wenn Sie wollen.[/QUOTE]

Die USA sind so aufgestellt, dass sie innerhalb von 24 Stunden jeden Punkt der Erde erreichen und ein(an)greifen können, das hatte George Bush seinerzeit nach 9/11 festgelegt und heute ist das Standard.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. März 2011)

Ach ja hier noch mal ein Bericht (mit Video) wieder der Behauptung von ruyven das momentan der Suezkanal ein unaktraktiver Weg für die USA wäre.  USA schicken Landungsschiffe



			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir eher zu denken geben würde ist, ob der Träger wirklich durch den  Kanal passt, oder zu Breit/zu viel Tiefgang hat, was aber meines  Wissens nach nicht der Fall ist.



Da schon mehrere Male Flügzeugträger diesen Weg genommen haben kann ich dich beruhigen … sie passen da durch!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. März 2011)

Sagt mal. Kann es sein, dass im Studio, wenn überhaupt, nur minimaler Personenschutz für Gaddafi herrschte? 
Verstehe immer nicht, wie man einen Monster so nahe kommen kann, ohne auch nur den geringsten Drang zu verspüren, ihn festzunehmen oder kaltzustellen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. März 2011)

Was für ein Studio der wurde telefonisch befragt von serbischen TV?!


----------



## Skysnake (2. März 2011)

*AW: Gaddafi droht mit Massaker Update: Söldner sollen Leichen in der Wüste entsorgen*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1. "Sollen" reicht meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> Denn du schreibst ja "sollen ... entsorgen" da fehlt einfach noch ein "sollen .. entsorgt *haben*"
> Verstehst du?
> 
> 2. Das ist das Problem, die Medien berichten von "sollen gemacht haben" nicht von "sollen entsorgen", das ist ein Unterschied.


 Gut, für euch mag dies ein entscheidender Unterschied sein, für meine bescheidenen rhetorischen Mittel war dieser allerdings nicht als so gegeben, zumal in den Fernsehmedien, auf die ich den Beitrag hauptsächlich gestützt habe, wurde es eben auch so gesagt  Leider konnte ich dies ja nicht gleich klar stellen, aber ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher, ob dies so eng auszulegen ist zwangsläufig, zumal in anderen Medien eben genau so auch gesprochen wurde. Ich gebe dir aber recht, das es so klarer und daher vor zu ziehen ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Flugzeugträger sind keine Festungen auf See, ohne den Verband ist ein Flugzeugträger hilflos, da würde ein kleines U-Boot reichen oder ein Bomber um den zu versenken.
> Was in einer Meerenge für Probleme sorgen könnte sind Minen.
> Minen sind schnell gelegt, das kann man mit einem Fischerboot machen, dazu braucht es keine Kriegsschiffe und eine Mine, sei sie noch so alt, kann einen Flugzeugträger da treffen, wo er empfindlich ist.


Naja, als "hilflos" würde ich einen Flugzeugträger nicht bezeichnen. Gut gegen U-Bote und Minen können Sie wenig ausrichten, und das habe ich ja auch so gesagt, aber ansonsten können Sie sich gegen fast alles sehr gut auch allein verteidigen. Das Problem ist eben nur, das Sie dies nur im begrenzten Maße können, und warum sollte man so ein wichtiges Objekt ohne Schutz lassen, auch wenn es sich relativ gut selbst verteidigen kann. Das Risiko geht man natürlich nicht ein 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Containerschiffe sind heutzutage große Schiffe, größer als Flugzeugträger und sie passen super durch den Kanal.
> Der Panama Kanal wurde ja schon extra vergrößert (bzw. wird), damit die neue Generation von Containerschiffen durchpassen, ein Flugzeugträger der Nimitz Klasse passt heute schon super durch.


Ja das ist mir bekannt. Aber schau dir mal einen Supertanker und ein Militärschiff an  Der Tanker ist eher Eckig was den Rumpf angeht, und das Kriegsschiff eher Dreieckig. Kriegsschiffe haben allgemein einen recht hohen Tiefgang. Z.B. weiß ich, das der Hafen in Barzelona eigentlich jedes Schiff aufnehmen kann, bis auf die großen Flugzeugträger. (War mal selbst dort und hab mir einiges drüber erzählen lassen in ner Stadtrundführung)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für den Flugbetrieb werden große Mengen Treibstoff benötigt. Ein Flugzeugträger muss spätestens nach 3 Tagen neu bestückt werden (sie werden aber täglich bestückt, was einen Flottenverband auch im Unterhalt schweineteuer macht). Die Treibstoffreserven für den Flugbetrieb reichen nicht für ein paar Wochen. Wenn du den Flugbetrieb auf ein Minimum reduzierst, dann könnten sie eine Woche reichen, aber wenn er im Einsatz ist, ist nach 2 Tagen Feierabend (und er fährt ja hin, damit er im Einsatz sein kann).


Genau das hab ich doch auch geschrieben (ok nicht ganz so klar). Das Ding selbst kann verdammt lang aushalten, nur wenn halt der Flugbetrieb mit Beschuss auf Hochtouren läuft, dann braucht er alle alle Paar Tage Nachschub. Das ist dann aber wirklich Highlive. In nem "normalen" Einsatz zur Kontrolle des Flugverbots kann der Sprit sicherlich eher 3-5 Tage reichen, weil eben dank AWACS nicht alle Flugzeuge in der Luft sein müssen. Waffen werden ja hoffentlich eh fast überhaupt nicht eingesetzt in dem Einsatz 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Heute nicht mehr, richtig, aber nur, weil er Begleitschiffe hat, Fregatten, Tanker, U-Boote, Schlachtschiffe, usw.
> Hier ist ein Bild von einem Trägerverband (also ein Träger und Begleitschiffe, U-Boote sieht man halt nicht). Das sind eine Menge Schiffe.
> 
> 
> ...


Sind das da vorne nicht sogar 2-4 U-Bote?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was für ein Studio der wurde telefonisch befragt von serbischen TV?!


 
Sicher? Das sah gestern irgendwie so aus, als sitze er direkt im Studio. Bei dem Interview welches auf RTL lief.


Naja. Ich bin nur froh, wenn sein widerwertiger Schrumpelkopft endlich auf einem Tablet präsentiert wird. Schön kalt und aufgespießt. 

Vielleicht beruhigt sich dann neben der Situation in Nord Afrika (besonders gefährlich für Israel, mitlerweile) auch unsere Börse wieder. Wenn das auf unseren Börsen so weiter geht, bekommen wir es zuerst mit einem Konjunkturschock zu tun, und gleich darauf mit einer weiteren Bust Periode, die mindestens so lange anhalten wird, wie die Boom/Bullen Situation derzeit.


----------



## dr_breen (2. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Gut, für euch mag dies ein entscheidender Unterschied sein, für meine bescheidenen rhetorischen Mittel war dieser allerdings nicht als so gegeben, zumal in den Fernsehmedien, auf die ich den Beitrag hauptsächlich gestützt habe, wurde es eben auch so gesagt Leider konnte ich dies ja nicht gleich klar stellen, aber ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher, ob dies so eng auszulegen ist zwangsläufig, zumal in anderen Medien eben genau so auch gesprochen wurde. Ich gebe dir aber recht, das es so klarer und daher vor zu ziehen ist.



Das Fernsehen macht ja öfter Fehler. Aber der Unterschied ist schon groß, weil es kein Konjunktiv ist.



> Ja das ist mir bekannt. Aber schau dir mal einen Supertanker und ein Militärschiff an Der Tanker ist eher Eckig was den Rumpf angeht, und das Kriegsschiff eher Dreieckig. Kriegsschiffe haben allgemein einen recht hohen Tiefgang. Z.B. weiß ich, das der Hafen in Barzelona eigentlich jedes Schiff aufnehmen kann, bis auf die großen Flugzeugträger. (War mal selbst dort und hab mir einiges drüber erzählen lassen in ner Stadtrundführung)



Tanker: ca. 25 m Tiefgang    
Nimitz-Klasse: 12,5 m


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Nimitz-Klasse: 12,5 m


 
Und das ist noch tief, die USS Enterprise hat einen geringeren Tiefgang.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. März 2011)

Naja 24m sollten für die meisten Schiffe reichen, so tief ist der Suezkanal nämlich, seit der letzten Tiefenanpassung 2010.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. März 2011)

Ich bin ja mehr ein Fan der HMS Cumberland. Ein traditionsreiches Schiff, was sich vorzüglich für die Bekämpfung feindlicher U-Boote eignet.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. März 2011)

Ich bin ein Fan der USS Enterprise in der Zukunft bekämpft sie romulanische Warbirds.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Fan der USS Enterprise in der Zukunft bekämpft sie romulanische Warbirds.


 
Immer dieser direkte Bezug zum Threadthema, beeindruckend.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. März 2011)

Das ist nur eine Reaktion auf den "themenbezogenen" Post vor mir! 

PS: Das Example par Excellence für sowas bist doch eher du.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Das Example par Excellence für sowas bist doch eher du.


 
Meine Posts sind sehr entscheidend für das Fortbestehen eines Threads und alleine durch meine Posts werden völlig neue Richtungen aufgezeigt. 

Ach ja, um mal bei Gaddafi zu landen. Hier die letzte Meldung: Hillary-Clinton-warnt-vor-al-Qaida-in-Ost-Libyen


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. März 2011)

Hm nicht das das wieder ein Kanonenschlag Richtung Terrorismus-Prävention werden soll.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2011)

> Ach ja, um mal bei Gaddafi zu landen. Hier die letzte Meldung: Hillary-Clinton-warnt-vor-al-Qaida-in-Ost-Libyen



Dann sind die US Schiffe zur Unterstützung von Gaddafi unterwegs?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Reaktion auf den "themenbezogenen" Post vor mir!
> 
> PS: Das Example par Excellence für sowas bist doch eher du.



Die HMS Cumberland liegt aber gerade auch vor Libyen. Die USS Enterprise wohl kaum 

Bezgl. Gaddafi: 

Sehe da jetzt kein Problem, an der Al Qaida Sache. Die sind zur Abwechslung mal das geringere Übel. Wer erstmal mit diesen wahnsinnigen National Sozialisten (etwas anderes ist dieser arabische Sozialismus unter Gaddafi ja nicht) fertiggeworden ist, wird mit einer Hand voll Terroristen auch noch fertig. 

Gefährlich wird es nur, wenn sich die fanatisch islamischen Kräfte in Tunesien und Ägypten mit jenen in Libyen vereinen.


----------



## nyso (2. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Gefährlich wird es nur, wenn sich die fanatisch islamischen Kräfte in Tunesien und Ägypten mit jenen in Libyen vereinen.


 
Was soll daran gefährlich werden?
Und vor allem für wen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Für die innere Stabilität (sofern es die noch gibt).
Das Problem bei den Völkern in nordafrikanischen Raum ist doch, dass sie Probleme mit Autorität haben. 
Die lassen sich nichts von einer Zentralregierung sagen. Was passiert, wenn diese "Zentralregierung" zu "schwach" ist, sieht man ja im Jemen und in Somalia.
Hoffentlich entwickelt sich Libyen nicht in diese Richtung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Die USS Enterprise wohl kaum



Warten wirs ab, denn sie soll im Mittelmeer sein und sich bereits auf dem Weg dorthin begeben.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was soll daran gefährlich werden?
> Und vor allem für wen?


 
Ein Haufen religiöser Fanatiker übernimmt einen großen Teil Nord Afrikas und regiert dort mit extremer Härte, viel Blutvergießen und einer "Morallehre", die sagt, es sei ok sich in einer Masse an Menschen (seiner eigenen Landesbrüder) in die Luft zu sprengen. 

Hm. Mal überlegen. Was könnte daran wohl gefährlich werden. 

Und auf die Frage für wen es gefährlich werden kann: Die Menschen im eigenen Land (diejenigen, die weder Mitläufer noch Fanatiker sind oder werden wollen); die Kinder, die zu Kindersoldaten/Märtyrern ausgebildet werden (siehe PLO/Heezbolah/Al Qaida "Ferienlager"); die Christen, Juden, "Ungläubigen" und Animalisten ; Israel ; Und auf lange Sicht für den Westen, da sich immer wieder Sympathisanten derlei Terrororganisationen in unsere Schulen, Armeen und den öffentlichen Dienst einschleichen.


----------



## Softcooky (3. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ein Haufen religiöser Fanatiker übernimmt einen großen Teil Nord Afrikas und regiert dort mit extremer Härte, viel Blutvergießen und einer "Morallehre", die sagt, es sei ok sich in einer Masse an Menschen (seiner eigenen Landesbrüder) in die Luft zu sprengen.
> 
> Hm. Mal überlegen. Was könnte daran wohl gefährlich werden.
> 
> Und auf die Frage für wen es gefährlich werden kann: Die Menschen im eigenen Land (diejenigen, die weder Mitläufer noch Fanatiker sind oder werden wollen); die Kinder, die zu Kindersoldaten/Märtyrern ausgebildet werden (siehe PLO/Heezbolah/Al Qaida "Ferienlager"); die Christen, Juden, "Ungläubigen" und Animalisten ; Israel ; Und auf lange Sicht für den Westen, da sich immer wieder Sympathisanten derlei Terrororganisationen in unsere Schulen, Armeen und den öffentlichen Dienst einschleichen.


 
Mittels welcher Macht übernimmt dieser Haufen große Teile  Nordafrikas? 
Meiner Wahrnehmung nach hat der Großteil des Militärs dort anscheinend keine großen
Ambitionen dies zu unterstützen, wäre dazu aber ja wohl notwendig.

Die Ansicht spiegelt aber das wieder, was seit Jahrzehnten wohl die Politik des Westens war: 
Lieber noch so auf Menschenrechte pfeifende Diktatoren unterstützen, weil sie ja eine
(wenn auch perverse) Stabilität liefern und alles andere könnte ja den vielbeschworenen 
Untergang des Abendlandes bedeuten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> [IRONIE] Gut … da selbst ein Moderator () meint das Thema "Wie stoppt man einen Flugzeugträger in 3 Schritten" währe klärenswert, werde ich mich auch nicht zurückhalten. [/IRONIE]



Mit dem Thema hab ich Übung, aber das ändert nicht daran, dass ich deine Aufforderung, zum Thema zurückzukehren, unterstütze. 



> Du übersiehst mit Absicht (per. Annahme) , das auf so einem Träger, nach einem Einsatzbefehl durch ein Krisengebiet zu fahren (in dieser Fiktion der Suezkanal), natürlich Vorkehrungen getroffen werden.
> ...
> Die "Eingreiftruppe" müßte also nach einem eventuellen gelungenem Stillstand des Konvois (durch eine Barrikade) mit Widerstand von theoretisch 7 Batallionen rechnen (ausgegangen von der gesamten Mannschaftstärke der Trägergruppe, ohne U-Boote und Trossschiffen) und auf die Abwehrmöglichkeiten der Großwaffen will ich jetzt erst gar nicht eingehen.



Wie gesagt: Sprengladung in den Kanal, abwarten. Sobald einer der Begleittanker drüber ist (bei Big-E vielleicht auch der Träger selbst - die äußeren Bereich für Treibstofftanks zu nutzen war zumindest bei den letzten konventionellen Trägern noch üblich) zünden und nach Hause gehen. Erobern ist illusorisch, aber wenn der Kanal mit brennendem Öl und Kerosin bedegt ist, richtet man auch so eine Menge Schaden an. Und das Tankerwrack für sich ist auch schon ein Ärgerniss.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Erstmal Sorry das ich mich nicht mehr an der Diskussion etc. beteiligen konnte. Aber die Internetleitung hatte wieder zugeschlagen, bzw. besser es hat sich gezeigt, das die FritzBox Schrott war/ist. Gestern Abend ist die neue gekommen, womit ich jetzt wieder auf eure Kommentare etc eingehen kann.



Da kann man natürlich nichts machen...

Trotzdem bitte ich wieder darum, Updates zu posten, nicht zu editieren. Im Politikforum haben wir mehr Stamm- denn Laufkundschaft und wer schon im Thread ist, liest das Startpost kein zweites Mal.



> @ruyven:
> Ich versteh nicht warum du und andere das Update im Titel so Ankreiden  Steht doch klar dabei, und auch alle Quellen sind angegeben.



*nochmal nachguck*

Jetzt finde ich die (quellenlose...) Zeile auch. Gestern muss ich sie in diesem Blogähnlichen Gebilde übersehen haben.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Sicher? Das sah gestern irgendwie so aus, als sitze er direkt im Studio. Bei dem Interview welches auf RTL lief.



Selbst wenn, dann wird sicherlich sehr genau kontrolliert worden sein, wer mit was ins Studio kommt. Und handgreifliche Aktionen eines einzelnen Interviewpartners lassen sich auch von einer Position hinter der Kamera ausreichend schnell abstellen.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Reaktion auf den "themenbezogenen" Post vor mir!



Das ist keine Entschuldigung. (gilt auch für Quanti.)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für die innere Stabilität (sofern es die noch gibt).
> Das Problem bei den Völkern in nordafrikanischen Raum ist doch, dass sie Probleme mit Autorität haben.
> Die lassen sich nichts von einer Zentralregierung sagen. Was passiert, wenn diese "Zentralregierung" zu "schwach" ist, sieht man ja im Jemen und in Somalia.
> Hoffentlich entwickelt sich Libyen nicht in diese Richtung.


 
Jemen und Somalia liegen nicht in Nordafrika. Ägypten hat seit sehr langer Zeit eine Zentralregierung und auch keine Gebiete, die schlecht kontrolliert werden. Ähnliches gilt prinzipiell für den Rest des südlichen Mittelmeerküste (auch wenn sich nach Zusammenbrauch von Diktaturen Änderungen ergeben können). Probleme gibt es nur mit den (Halb/Ex)Nomaden im Landesinneren. Da gilt, wie an so vielen in Afrika: Ursprünglich unabhängige Gruppierungen werden seit der Kolonialzeit von anderen regiert - und mögen das gar nicht. Ein Stabilitätsproblem sind sie imho aber nicht (da zu wenige), nur ein Ärgerniss für die europäischen/deutschen Unternehmen, die gern ihre Wüste ausbeuten wollen.

Wenn Islamisten irgendwie zum Problem werden, dann als eigenständige, wachsende politische Gruppierung innerhalb eines eigentlich funktionierenden Systems.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher? Das sah gestern irgendwie so aus, als sitze er direkt im Studio. Bei dem Interview welches auf RTL lief.



Zumindest bin ich mir sicher bei der Info die ich gehört habe, denn dort wurde nur von einem telefonischen Interview gesprochen. Ob er bei der Aktion selbst in einem Studio saß kann ich nicht sagen, da kein Bildmaterial eingespielt wurde. 

Ansonsten kann ich mich ruyvens Ausführungen nur anschließen und möchte hinzufügen das er bestimmt auch von zu ihm loyalen Begleitern bewacht wurde.



PS: Schade ruyven das du dich nicht mehr zum "unaktraktiven Weg" geäußert hast. …


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. März 2011)

Softcooky schrieb:


> Mittels welcher Macht übernimmt dieser Haufen große Teile  Nordafrikas?
> Meiner Wahrnehmung nach hat der Großteil des Militärs dort anscheinend keine großen
> Ambitionen dies zu unterstützen, wäre dazu aber ja wohl notwendig.
> 
> ...


 
Möglich ist es schon. Siehe Sudan. Da herrschen ja auch ziemlich blutdrünstige Fanatiker (mit einigen Pausen seit über zwei Jahrhunderten, inzwischen. Schon Präsident Jefferson hat ja gegen die s.g. "Moslempiraten"* gekämpft) 

Das Militär zu untergraben sollte auch nicht allzu schwierig sein, sofern sich der richtige Personenkreis findet. Auf die Art wurde ja seinerzeit Sadat in Ägypten getötet. 

Dass der Westen Gaddafi lange Jahre unterstützt hat (trotz des offensichtlichen Hasses eben gegen jenen Westen) werde ich unseren Regierungen wohl nie verzeihen können. 

Das war einfach unverzeihlicher Chamberlainism, diese Appeasement "Strategie" (wenn man Feigheit überhaupt als Strategie bezeichnen kann). 

*So wurden sie früher tatsächlich in Amerika und England genannt. Beruhend auf der Tatsache, dass sie westliche Schiffe entführten, die starken Männer oft töteten und die Frauen und Kinder in die Sklaverei gaben. 
Innerhalb des Sudans ist dies immer noch gängige Art und Weise, mit Animalisten und Christen zu verfahren. Weswegen ja inzwischen der Südsudan gegründet wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Dass der Westen Gaddafi lange Jahre unterstützt hat (trotz des offensichtlichen Hasses eben gegen jenen Westen) werde ich unseren Regierungen wohl nie verzeihen können.


 
Der Westen ist in erster Linie daran interessiert, seine Interessen zu sichern, in diesem Falle Rohstoffe. Wenn Gaddafi Rohöl liefert und sonst keine Probleme bereitet (und das hat er die letzten Jahr ja auch nicht), dann kann der Westen wunderbar mit so einem Diktator leben (es gibt ja noch viel mehr, mit dem der Westen gut leben kann).
Merkt er aber, dass der Diktator an "Stärke" verliert und das "Interesse" gefährdet ist (in diesem Fall das Öl), dann muss der Westen eingreifen (USS Enterprise hinschicken), um die eigenen Interessen zu schützen. Denn letztendlich ist dem Westen egal, ob der nächste Diktator kommt oder eine demokratisch gewählte Regierung die Fäden in die Hand bekommt, Hauptsache das Öl wird geliefert.


----------



## Softcooky (3. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Möglich ist es schon. Siehe Sudan. Da herrschen ja auch ziemlich blutdrünstige Fanatiker (mit einigen Pausen seit über zwei Jahrhunderten, inzwischen. Schon Präsident Jefferson hat ja gegen die s.g. "Moslempiraten"* gekämpft)
> 
> Das Militär zu untergraben sollte auch nicht allzu schwierig sein, sofern sich der richtige Personenkreis findet. Auf die Art wurde ja seinerzeit Sadat in Ägypten getötet.
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied zum Sudan/Sadat, ist denke ich, die immer weiter fortschreitende Vernetzung der Menschen durch Internet usw.
Diese einzuschränken gelingt vielleicht noch einigermaßen den Chinesen, hat aber z. B. in Agypten nicht funktioniert.

Und im Hinblick auf "unsere" Unterstützung von Gaddafi: ja, und wenn das Topic auch der Lybienkonflikt ist, lief dies seit Jahrzehnten auch in anderen Fällen, da z. B. sogar eine legitim gewählte Regierung wohl mehr oder minder unverhohlen von der USA mit abgesetzt wurde und der Nachfolger zwar leider ein Diktator und Schlächter, aber eben dem Westen eher zugewandt war - Pinochet in Chile.

Ich würde es auch nicht mit Chamberlainism vergleichen - m. E. ging es Chamberlain tatsächlich um den Frieden. 
Er hätte es seinen Veteranen auch kaum vermitteln können, sie wieder ala WKI in grausige Schlachten wie an der Somme zu schicken, nur weil die Deutschen ihr eigenes Land besetzen (Rheinland). 
Sudetendeutschland war dann schon heikler, jedoch immer noch schwierig, daraus einen Kriegsgrund zu machen.
Die tatsächliche Schande war dann eher, im Kriegsverlauf nicht auf die Hinweise auf Genozid einzugehen, da es Zweifel für die Allierten nicht geben konnte.

Über die äußerst zweifelhafte Rolle des Westens in Bezug auf Gaddafi sind wir uns aber, denke ich, einig 

btw: Animalisten mußte ich erst mal googeln - war mir aber fast klar, dass sie nicht vordringlich Tierliebhaber sind


----------



## Softcooky (3. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Westen ist in erster Linie daran interessiert, seine Interessen zu sichern, in diesem Falle Rohstoffe. Wenn Gaddafi Rohöl liefert und sonst keine Probleme bereitet (und das hat er die letzten Jahr ja auch nicht), dann kann der Westen wunderbar mit so einem Diktator leben (es gibt ja noch viel mehr, mit dem der Westen gut leben kann).
> Merkt er aber, dass der Diktator an "Stärke" verliert und das "Interesse" gefährdet ist (in diesem Fall das Öl), dann muss der Westen eingreifen (USS Enterprise hinschicken), um die eigenen Interessen zu schützen. Denn letztendlich ist dem Westen egal, ob der nächste Diktator kommt oder eine demokratisch gewählte Regierung die Fäden in die Hand bekommt, Hauptsache das Öl wird geliefert.


 
Das wurde ja auch schon unverhohlener so kommuniziert - und Herr Herzog war dann beleidigt, als das nicht kritiklos hingenommen wurde.
Auch Herr zu Guttenberg hat sich dann, soweit ich mich noch erinnere, ähnlich geäußert.

Natürlich nicht das mit den Diktatoren, sondern mit den geopolitischen/-strategischen Interessen


----------



## Woohoo (3. März 2011)

Es ist ja auch nicht verwerflich seine Interessen zu verfolgen, macht ja jeder Staat so, nicht nur "der Westen". Das ist doch auch vernünftig das unsere Interessen verfolgt werden.
Und man kann ja nicht jedem Staat die "Demokratie bringen" oder jeglichen Kontakt zu einer Nation niederlegen. Das war immer so und wird immer so bleiben.
Ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert.


----------



## Softcooky (3. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht verwerflich seine Interessen zu verfolgen, macht ja jeder Staat so, nicht nur "der Westen". Das ist doch auch vernünftig das unsere Interessen verfolgt werden.
> Und man kann ja nicht jedem Staat die "Demokratie bringen" oder jeglichen Kontakt zu einer Nation niederlegen. Das war immer so und wird immer so bleiben.
> Ist halt ein zweischneidiges Schwert.


 
Nein, wenn ich Demokratiebewegungen aber eher behindere und lieber Diktatoren hofiere, wird es kritisch.

Ich finde Durchsetzung der Interessen mittels Militär auch sehr kritisch. Immerhin haben wir laut GG immer noch eine reine Verteidigungsarmee (nicht: unsere Interessen "out of area" verteidigen) , auch wenn dies in den letzten Jahren immer mehr aufgeweicht wurde.
Dies wird sich aber wohl in den letzten Jahren verschärfen - auch dank der genialen Energiepolitik unserer Regierung und der Industrie, die weiter auf die letzten Tropfen Öl setzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Hier mal die letze Meldung aus Libyen.
Kampf um Ölstadt Brega: Libyens Rebellen fürchten die Rache der Gaddafi-Miliz - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. März 2011)

Ging ja schon gestern über den Schirm, also nix Neues.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Von heute gibts noch keine Meldungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

Die Diskussion über China findet sich jetzt hier




ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Schade ruyven das du dich nicht mehr zum "unaktraktiven Weg" geäußert hast. …



Was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Ich habe dargelegt, warum der Suezkanal für die USA derzeit unattraktiv sein könnte und warum Libyen für sie eine geringe Bedeutung haben könnte. Könnte beinhaltet, dass die Balance zwischen beidem auch anders sein könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Ich habe dargelegt, warum der Suezkanal für die USA derzeit unattraktiv sein könnte und warum Libyen für sie eine geringe Bedeutung haben könnte. Könnte beinhaltet, dass die Balance zwischen beidem auch anders sein könnte



In dem Satz ist "könnte" einige Male zu häufig vorgekommen. 
Kannst du das mal klarer formulieren?


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. März 2011)

Ja bitte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

Das heißt:
Ich habe Möglichkeiten aufgelistet, keine Schlussfolgerungen gezogen. Hätte man versucht, Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, in dem man beide Möglichkeiten gegeneinander abwiegt, wären diese mit einer gewissen Irrtumswahrscheinlichkeit versehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Jep, klingt jetzt viel logischer.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. März 2011)

Hast du dich nicht einfach so auch geirrt, da ja die Aussage "dürfte ein unaktraktiver Weg" wohl auch ein Irrtum war.  …


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Die Frage ist doch, wie kann ein Flugzeugträger Libyen erreichen und wann? Befindet sich auf dem Atlantik ein Flugzeugträger, dann ist es einfach, den ins Mittelmeer zu dirigieren, als einen vom indischen Ozean zu holen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. März 2011)

Naja zwei waren im arabischen Meer, also daher durchaus möglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Naja zwei waren im arabischen Meer, also daher durchaus möglich.


 
du weißt aber nicht, was die da für Aufgaben haben. Vielleicht waren die nicht abkömmlich.
Daher muss man umdisponieren und einen anderen Träger schicken.
Die USA haben ja zum Glück ein paar.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. März 2011)

Das ist richtig, das bestreite ich auch nicht.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. März 2011)

ein paar ist gut, die haben soweit ich weiß momentan 11 kampfgruppen aktiv (die enterprise als einzel-klassen-träger und 10x nimitzklasse soweit ich weiß) - und sie haben noch ein paar mehr in ihren mothball-flotten (wieviel die da haben, gute frage - ich weiß von einer (bin mir da aber net sicher ob das die einzige ist) und wieviele träger da dabei sind....echt gute frage (ich meine die haben ja - zwar inaktiv, aber in "hot"-standby, auch noch ihre schlachtschiffe der iowa-klasse, auch wenn sie die sobald sie ihr neues schiffskonzept durchgesetzt kriegen entgültig deaktivieren wollen (sie wollen nen schiff mit nen haufen VLS (vertical-launch-system) bauen und damit den marines bei landungen deckung geben....naja ich weiß net, aber ich bin ja auch kein marine strategie typ, ich denke mir hierzu halt das ein VLS das problem hat das man die raketen beim start leicht abfangen können müsste....aber wie gesagt das bin jetzt nur ich und OT ist das ganze sowieso (ist halt ein interesse gebiet meinerseits ^^))

mfg LAX
ps: ist eigentlich da unten noch mehr passiert? (heute kam iwi wenig dazu im radio und TV guck ich selten)


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. März 2011)

Hier ein paar Neuigkeiten vom 04.03. Berliner Zeitung.


----------



## Softcooky (5. März 2011)

Die in der BZ erwähnten Unruhen beim Freitagsgebet habe ich gerade bei RTL gesehen - Antonia Rados war
mittendrin. Die Gaddafi-Anhänger sahen sehr aggressiv aus, im Gegensatz zu den Besuchern der Moschee.
Gefeuert hatten lt. RTL aber Sicherheitskräfte.

Zur Enterprise und dem Rest der Flotte: Donnerstag kamen mehrerer Berichte, in denen die Option der Luftschläge 
zur Durchsetzung einer Flugverbotszone schon wieder ziemlich relativiert wurde.
Die Flugabwehr müsse zu diesem Ziel erst zerstört werden und notwendige AWACS-Maschinen seien auch schon
ziemlich überlastet.
Ein weiterer Punkt wäre die Reaktion der arabischen Welt auf eine Intervention durch USA und Co. 
m. E. sehr richtig, da sorgfältig abzuwägen, auch wenn es Zeit kostet...


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. März 2011)

Ist auch richtig so, denn noch einen Schauplatz kann die USA nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> und sie haben noch ein paar mehr in ihren mothball-flotten (wieviel die da haben, gute frage - ich weiß von einer (bin mir da aber net sicher ob das die einzige ist) und wieviele träger da dabei sind....



6 Stück, aber afaik wird keiner davon für eine mögliche Reaktivierung in Schuss gehalten und bei mindestens zwei wurden bereits Teile entfernt, andere warten auf einen Platz zum abwracken oder endgültige Umwandlung in ein Museumsschiff.



> (ich meine die haben ja - zwar inaktiv, aber in "hot"-standby, auch noch ihre schlachtschiffe der iowa-klasse,



Schlachtschiff. Nur die Iowa selbst ist noch reaktivierbar.



> ps: ist eigentlich da unten noch mehr passiert? (heute kam iwi wenig dazu im radio und TV guck ich selten)



Eskalierender Bürgerkrieg, aber nichts überraschendes afaik.




Softcooky schrieb:


> Zur Enterprise und dem Rest der Flotte: Donnerstag kamen mehrerer Berichte, in denen die Option der Luftschläge
> zur Durchsetzung einer Flugverbotszone schon wieder ziemlich relativiert wurde.
> Die Flugabwehr müsse zu diesem Ziel erst zerstört werden und notwendige AWACS-Maschinen seien auch schon
> ziemlich überlastet.
> ...


 
Ich sags ja: Für Libyer als solche nimmt keine großen Risiken in kauf :/


----------



## Softcooky (5. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sags ja: Für Libyer als solche nimmt keine großen Risiken in kauf :/


 
Vielleicht hat sie auch das mit dem niederländischen Hubschrauber zu sehr an Somalia gemahnt 

Zudem hatten sich selbst die Widerständskämpfer bis vor Kurzem noch gegen Einmischung von Aussen verwahrt.

Es gäbe ja auch Alternativen; da ja dem Vernehmen nach auch Soldaten zu den Rebellen übergelaufen sind,
wäre es doch denkbar, diese mit Flugabwehrsystemen zu versorgen und darauf einzuweisen.
Vielleicht eine elegantere Möglichkeit, ohne sich direkt engagieren zu müssen..


----------



## Woohoo (5. März 2011)

Vielleicht hat die USA und andere gelernt sich einfach komplett rauszuhalten. Sonst läuft das später wie bei den Mudschahidin.
Oder vielleicht doch auch so wie im Balkan, dann müsste man doch eingreifen. 
Eine heikele Situation.


----------



## Softcooky (5. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat die USA und andere gelernt sich einfach komplett rauszuhalten. Sonst läuft das später wie bei den Mudschahidin.
> Oder vielleicht doch auch so wie im Balkan, dann müsste man doch eingreifen.
> Eine heikele Situation.


 
Darum meine ich ja es sei richtig sorgfältig abzuwägen. Es waren ja nicht nur die Mudschahidin, die aufgerüstet wurden, um 
die Sowjetunion zu bekämpfen.
Hat die USA den Schah im Iran mit militärisch aufgerüstet, sah man nach Khomenis Übernahme unintelligent drein.
Aber nebenan war ja ein Menschenfreund, den man wiederum aufrüstete, damit er Krieg gegen den Iran führen konnte - Saddam Hussein... usw. usf.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. März 2011)

anmerkung zu den schlachtschiffen:

naja die Missouri wurde letzt erst neu lackiert und teil-instand-gesetzt (auch wenn die offiziell nem museumsverein gehört - aber: wie könnte so ein verein a) den liegeplatz (der ist zum einen teuer (um die 20.000 Dollar soweit ich weiß - liegt ja bei ner "historischen landmarke", dem schlachtschiff das beim angriff auf pearl harbor mit voller besatzung sank und zum anderen könnte man den anderweitig brauchen) kriegen und b) die bauteile etc. für so ein schiff beschaffen d.h. iwi ist das militär doch noch da dran beteiligt (ok das ist meine theorie, vor allem da der senat immer noch drauf besteht schiffe zur unterstützung von landungsoperationen (aka: küstenbeschuss halt) zu haben....naja egal 

und ja: das sie die "reserveschiffe" ausschlachten verstehe ich (aber: solange die die hülle vor korrosion schützen und das flugdeck soweit erhalten kann man so nen ding sicher schneller wieder "flott" machen als ein neues zu basteln  d.h. ich würde die option net abschreiben (vor allem da sie sogar noch reserve amphibien-angriffsschiffe haben die ja auch iwi ein "halber" träger sind) - vor allem:

das aufwändigste im schiff(chen ^^) bauen ist doch der massive rumpf, die innenausstattung sollte wohl schneller gehen, vor allem, wenn man die aggregate zwar abgebaut hat, aber gut eingelagert hat (wobei: mal im ernst, welche marine hätte gegen die amis schon so groß ne chance (?) d.h. solche optionen sind wohl normal net notwendig 

so meine paar cent - werde jetzt mal bischen presse lesen, auch wenn anscheinend nix wirklich überraschendes passiert ist

ach noch eine sache:

zitat "die amis brauchen net noch einen schauplatz" - wenn sie nicht eingreifen dann schadet das ihrem ansehen auf lange sicht mehr, finde jetzt ich d.h. solange sie "nur" für ein flugverbot sorgen sollten sie das noch hinkriegen (und wenn sie dafür die briten/franzosen etc. ins boot holen müssen (!) - schließlich haben die auch träger (genau wie z.B. die russen und die Italiener!))
zu AWACS: die muss ja nicht mal unbedingt die marine stellen (die airforce hat sowas auch) und andere länder (briten z.B.) haben die auch d.h. wenn die den amis ausgehen dann währe das wohl auch net das problem 

mfg LAX
ps: ja ausrüstung an andere zu liefern (stichwort: stellvertreterkriege) war vll keine so gute idee, aber: kurzzeitig war es wohl effektiv. noch dazu: die meisten sachen die geliefert wurden funktionieren jetzt sowieso nimmer (ok, gewehre vll aber die kriegen die auch so, die stinger-raketen haben auch ein "ablaufdatum" zumindest für zielsucher etc. (wie bei nem handy halt (akku ^^)) die ausbildung ist wohl schlimmer, weil die weiter gegeben werden kann aka: ich kann jedem deppen ne stinger in die hand drücken, aber, wenn der jenige weiß wie er die bedient und das auch anderen zeigt ist das wohl gefährlicher (vor allem wenn man denen wartung und reperatur bei bringt, denn dann kann es sein das solche waffen doch jahre lang dort "überleben")
pps: schlimmer ist ja noch, das nach dem kalten krieg viele ehemalige ostblock-staaten ihre waffenarsenale zu geld gemacht haben (von MANPADS bis zum Gunship-Hubschrauber wurde da alles verkauft!)

anmerkung: MANPAD - MAN-PORTABLE-AIR-DEFENSE (aka. ne stinger z.B.)


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> zitat "die amis brauchen net noch einen schauplatz" - wenn sie nicht eingreifen dann schadet das ihrem ansehen auf lange sicht mehr, finde jetzt ich d.h. solange sie "nur" für ein flugverbot sorgen sollten sie das noch hinkriegen (und wenn sie dafür die briten/franzosen etc. ins boot holen müssen (!) - schließlich haben die auch träger (genau wie z.B. die russen und die Italiener!))
> zu AWACS: die muss ja nicht mal unbedingt die marine stellen (die airforce hat sowas auch) und andere länder (briten z.B.) haben die auch d.h. wenn die den amis ausgehen dann währe das wohl auch net das problem



Die Russen kannst du schon mal ausklammern, denn die werden sich nicht einmischen, nicht umsonst haben sie sich bis jetzt gegen eine Einmischung entschieden innerhalb des Sicherheitsrates. Das sogar Meinungskonform mit den Chinesen, hier ist insbesondere der Artikel 42 der UN-Charta zu nennen der von beiden abgelehnt wird,  sie bestehen ausschließlich auf den Artikel 41!

Mein Satz bezog sich ausschließlich auf eine militärische Intervention der USA in Form einer Invasion und das werden sie sich wirklich sehr genau überlegen, weil siehe oben. Gleiches gilt auch für deine genannten Staaten, die sich zwar alle auf eine militärische Intervention einrichten, aber nicht eingreifen können (keine rechtliche Möglichkeit), da alle weiteren Maßnahmen, außer die bis jetzt entschiedenen, Krieg bedeuten und der könnte als Angriffskrieg gegen einen souveränen Staat gewertet werden. 




> ps: ja ausrüstung an andere zu liefern (stichwort: stellvertreterkriege) war vll keine so gute idee, aber: kurzzeitig war es wohl effektiv. noch dazu: die meisten sachen die geliefert wurden funktionieren jetzt sowieso nimmer (ok, gewehre vll aber die kriegen die auch so, die stinger-raketen haben auch ein "ablaufdatum" zumindest für zielsucher etc. (wie bei nem handy halt (akku ^^)) die ausbildung ist wohl schlimmer, weil die weiter gegeben werden kann aka: ich kann jedem deppen ne stinger in die hand drücken, aber, wenn der jenige weiß wie er die bedient und das auch anderen zeigt ist das wohl gefährlicher (vor allem wenn man denen wartung und reperatur bei bringt, denn dann kann es sein das solche waffen doch jahre lang dort "überleben")
> pps: schlimmer ist ja noch, das nach dem kalten krieg viele ehemalige ostblock-staaten ihre waffenarsenale zu geld gemacht haben (von MANPADS bis zum Gunship-Hubschrauber wurde da alles verkauft!)
> 
> anmerkung: MANPAD - MAN-PORTABLE-AIR-DEFENSE (aka. ne stinger z.B.)


Ich glaube kaum das das libysche Militär noch an MANPADs ausgebildet werden muss. 

pers. Anmerkung: Die Bundeswehrausbildung an der Stinger betrug bei mir z.B. zwei Wochen (im Rahmen der KFOR-Ausbildung) und ich wage es zu behaupten das selbst ein Depp das innerhalb von nur zwei Tagen könnte. Insoweit gebe ich dir zum Thema "Ausbildung anderer = wohl gefährlicher" Recht. 

Zum Thema "funktionieren ja sowieso nimmer" wer sagt denn, das das libysche Militär nicht noch Lieferungen von MANPADs der Marke z.B. Strela-3, Igla oder Stinger im Jahre 2006 bekommen hat (reine Vermutung), denn das würde bedeuten diese MANPADs sind durchaus noch einsatsbereit! 

PS: Um MANPADs machen sich die politische/militärische Führung der eingreifenden Staaten bestimmt die wenigsten Sorgen, denn die Reichweiten der Waffen sind für eine Durchsetzung eines Flugverbotes durchaus zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Die Welt erwartet doch praktisch schon, dass sich die USA militärisch engagieren.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. März 2011)

Die Einzigen die das erwarten, ist eine Masse von Menschen, die konzentriert auf relativ engem Raum physisch miteinander kommunizieren und meinen, mit einem Halbwissen in militärischer und politischer Kompetenz, hetzerische Parolen äußern zu müssen. Das Schlimme ist, das diese Individuen sogar den Zugang zu Massenmedien haben, um dieses auf sanguinischer Art dort zu verbreiten. 

PS: Sorry … ich sollte weniger The Big Bang Theory schauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Lustig ist aber, dass wenn du ein paar Libyer fragst, sie darauf warten, dass die USA einmarschieren und Gaddafi rausschmeißen.
Wenn die das aber machen, meckern wieder alle, dass die USA in ein Land einmarschieren.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. März 2011)

Ein Teufelskreis … und irgendwelche Vorschläge von dir, die hier noch nicht genannt wurden, um diesen Kreis zu zerstören?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Na klar. Die Libyer machen das mal selbst, entsorgen ihren Diktator und lassen sich dann beraten, welches System sie einsetzen, damit es den Leuten besser geht.
Fanatikern wird so der Boden entzogen und man wird Vorbild für alle anderen Staaten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. März 2011)

Hm … aber wenn die Libyer doch darauf warten, das die USA sich einmischt, wird das wohl nichts, also wer von uns beiden ruft mal kurz bei den "Rebellen" an, um denen klarzumachen, das sie mal den Arsch richtig in Bewegung setzen?! 


BTT: Oh die SPD meldet sich zu Wort und verlangt Militäraktionen nur mit Arabischer Liga. Genau wenn man Angst vor den anderen arabischen Ländern hat, wieso nicht einfach zum Krieg gegen ihre Brüder einladen.


----------



## Softcooky (5. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lustig ist aber, dass wenn du ein paar Libyer fragst, sie darauf warten, dass die USA einmarschieren und Gaddafi rausschmeißen.
> Wenn die das aber machen, meckern wieder alle, dass die USA in ein Land einmarschieren.


 
Betonung wohl auf "ein paar".  In verschiedenen Berichten, in denen Widerständler befragt wurden, äußerten
die sich immer wieder in Richtung "Wir wollen den schon selbst absetzen" und eine Einmischung von aussen 
sehr negativ beurteilt.
Erst in den letzten Tagen hatte es erste Stimmen gegeben, die eine Intervention befürworten; wenig verwunderlich,
wenn man Luftangriffen relativ machtlos gegenübersteht 

Wenn Gaddafi nicht noch mehr durchknallt (schwierig, ich weiß) und massiv Zivilisten bombardieren lässt, wird von Aussen m. E.
nicht direkt interveniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Softcooky schrieb:


> Erst in den letzten Tagen hatte es erste Stimmen gegeben, die eine Intervention befürworten; wenig verwunderlich,
> wenn man Luftangriffen relativ machtlos gegenübersteht


 
Eben, dann sind die Amerikaner willkommen, damit sie die Gaddafi Jets abschießen, aber wenn sie das wirklich machen, wird trotzdem gemeckert.
Mein Tipp: Lass die da mal machen, mal gucken, was bei rauskommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> das aufwändigste im schiff(chen ^^) bauen ist doch der massive rumpf, die innenausstattung sollte wohl schneller gehen, vor allem, wenn man die aggregate zwar abgebaut hat, aber gut eingelagert hat



G.W.Bush brauchte von der Taufe bis zur Indienststellung fast so lange, wie von der Kiellegung bis zur Taufe, Makin Island sogar länger. Dank Modulbauweise lassen sich Rümpfe mitlerweile recht schnell zusammensetzen. So oder so: Die USA haben genug aktive Schiffe und ein nicht in Dienst befindliche Schiff, dass nicht in höchster Reservestufe an der Ostküste liegt, dürfte erst lange nach jeder anderen Marineeinheit vor Libyen auftauchen.



> zitat "die amis brauchen net noch einen schauplatz" - wenn sie nicht eingreifen dann schadet das ihrem ansehen auf lange sicht mehr, finde jetzt ich



Also die Geschichte von Eingriffen der USA unterstützt diese Sichtweise nicht im geringsten.



> schließlich haben die auch träger (genau wie z.B. die russen und die Italiener!))



Kuznetsov gehört zur Nordmeerflotte und wurde zur Unterstützung von Marine Operationen gebaut - eher ein schlechter Kandidat, um Luftüberlegenheit über Libyen aufrechtzuerhalten. Die Harrier von Cavour und Garibaldi sind komplett ungeeignet.



> ps: ja ausrüstung an andere zu liefern (stichwort: stellvertreterkriege) war vll keine so gute idee, aber: kurzzeitig war es wohl effektiv.



"Effektiv" hängt davon ab, was man als Ziel definiert. Eine friedlichere (oder freiere) Welt hat man jedenfalls nicht geschaffen.



> noch dazu: die meisten sachen die geliefert wurden funktionieren jetzt sowieso nimmer (ok, gewehre vll aber die kriegen die auch so, die stinger-raketen haben auch ein "ablaufdatum" zumindest für zielsucher etc. (wie bei nem handy halt (akku ^^)) die ausbildung ist wohl schlimmer, weil die weiter gegeben werden kann aka: ich kann jedem deppen ne stinger in die hand drücken, aber, wenn der jenige weiß wie er die bedient und das auch anderen zeigt ist das wohl gefährlicher (vor allem wenn man denen wartung und reperatur bei bringt, denn dann kann es sein das solche waffen doch jahre lang dort "überleben")



Mangels Ersatzteilversorgung wird bevorzugt russische Technik eingesetzt (gerade in Libyen aber auch europäische Lieferungen), das stimmt. Aber die Existenz der Gruppierungen, die sie einsetzen, wäre ohne die Einmischung der USA gar nicht gegeben. (ebenso wie ein Großteil der Gründe, aus denen sie eingesetzt werden)


----------



## Skysnake (6. März 2011)

Ziemlich wackeligen Gruppierungen im kalten Krieg Waffen in den Arsch zu blasen, nur um die gewünschte Politik durch zu setzen war der größte Fehler den man machen konnte, denn damit hat man sich insgeheim den nächsten Terroristen und Diktator herangezüchtet und gleichzeitig ausgerüstet. Dabei haben sich die USA auch noch unbeliebt gemacht, weil die Menschen von den Leuten unterdrückt wurden, die die USA unterstützt haben... Eigentlich nicht schwer zu verstehen, warum die Menschen die USA hassen. Wer würde schon jemanden gut finden, der den Leuten die meine Familie unterdrücken und killen Waffen in die Hand drückt?

Was die Sache mit der Unterstützung angeht, so darf die USA wie gesagt keine Waffen liefern, das fällt nur wieder auf einen zurück. Ebenso sollte keine Gruppierung gezielt unterstützt werden, da man so die Machtverhältnisse verschiebt und eine Gruppierung/Stamm gegen sich aufhetzt. 

Wenn dann also nur den Luftraum dicht machen, damit die Aufständischen eine faire Chance haben und nicht abgeschlachtet werden, sowie halt die Grenzen kontrollieren, damit die Leute die wollen raus kommen und keine neuen Söldner rein. Naja und als wichtigsten Punkt dann noch Sicherheitszonen einrichten, in die sich die Zivilbevölkerung flüchten kann!!!! Grad an der Küste etc. 

Unschuldige müssen halt auf jeden Fall geschützt werden. Das Krankenhäuser und Kinder Opfer/Ziele werden kann und darf nicht sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Wie sollen denn die Amerikaner die libyschen Grenzen kontrollieren, wenn sie keine Soldaten einsetzen sollen?
Mit Aufklärungsflugzeugen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2011)

Müsste man mit den Nachbarländern zusammenarbeiten, um im Grenzgebiet operieren zu können (blöd, dass die z.T. gerade keine Regierung haben).
Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand mit den südlichen Nachbarn bezüglich eines Flugverbotes gesprochen? Da könnte man diplomatisch unverfänglich und mit eigener Basis unter den Füßen zumindest das einfliegen weiterer Söldner verhindern.


----------



## Skysnake (6. März 2011)

Gibt es zu denen überhaupt relevante diplomatische Beziehungen? Also wirklich enge, wie zu Ägypten vorher? Ich glaub eher nicht. Ich empfinde die Kontrolle des Luftraums als eine DER Schlüsselaufgaben und auch Erfordernisse. Denn über den Luftraum lässt Gaddafi vieles machen, was den Aufständischen schadet.

Waffenlager bombardieren -> weniger Möglichkeiten zur Verteidigung
Ölpipelines etc. bombardieren -> mehr Chaos und bei einem erfolgreichen Sturz große Probleme das Land wieder mit Geld zu versorgen etc.
Städte bombardieren -> ich glaub über die zivilen Opfer müssen wir nicht reden, da ist jeder einzelne einer zu viel
Einfliegen von Söldnern -> Ohne die wäre Gaddafi wohl schon weg, so hat er aber eine recht schlagkräftige und vor allem Umfangreiche Privatarme. Es ist ja auch schon zu Exikutionen von Desertören/Überläufern gekommen. Sowas lässt sich mit so einer kleinen Privatarmee natürlich auch viel besser umsetzen, weil man die restlichen Truppen mit denen auch kontrollieren kann. Denkt nur mal an den WW2 wie da die SS oft mit dem Gewehr im Rücken der eigenen Soldaten saß und die eiskalt abgeknallt hätte wenn Sie sich ergeben hätten. Das hat auch verdammt viele unnötige Opfer auf allen Seiten gekostet.

@Quanti: Ich dachte da hauptsächlich an die Flugverbotszone, damit die Leute eben nicht über den Luftweg hin können, und halt den angrenzenden Ländern bei der Grenzsicherung Hilfe ANBIETEN. Ich will das anbieten sehr betonen, denn da darf man sich nicht aufdrängen. Man muss aber auf jeden Fall unterbinden, das weitere Truppen ins Land kommen. Also kurz um Luftraum dicht machen und dazu ein BEGRENZTER Bodentruppeneinsatz in den grenznahen Teilen Libyens wo die Aufständischen die Sache unter Kontrolle haben. Also sowas wie eine 10 Meilen Grenze um die Grenzen und einige der wichtigsten Großstädte (welche befreit sind!). Einfach damit es nicht zu einem Blutbad an wehrlosen kommt. Also sowas wie die Blauhelme im Jugoslawien-Krieg auch versucht haben (gut es hat teils nicht geklappt, denkt nur an Prischtina (glaub war es))


----------



## Softcooky (6. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Denn über den Luftraum lässt Gaddafi vieles machen, was den Aufständischen schadet.
> 
> Also kurz um Luftraum dicht machen und dazu ein BEGRENZTER Bodentruppeneinsatz in den grenznahen Teilen Libyens wo die Aufständischen die Sache unter Kontrolle haben. Also sowas wie eine 10 Meilen Grenze um die Grenzen und einige der wichtigsten Großstädte (welche befreit sind!). Einfach damit es nicht zu einem Blutbad an wehrlosen kommt. Also sowas wie die Blauhelme im Jugoslawien-Krieg auch versucht haben (gut es hat teils nicht geklappt, denkt nur an Prischtina (glaub war es))


 
Eine (militärische) Intervention, um die Aufständischen zu unterstützen, wird denke ich nicht kommen. Allein zum Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung, vor Luftangriffen. Alles andere (wnn überhaupt) würde einigen wichtigen Staaten im Sicherheitsrat der UN sicher nicht in den Kram passen. 
Oder wann sorgen wir z. B. in Russland und China (etc.) für Flugverbotszonen (Tschetschenien, Tibet...).

Ganz zu schweigen von Bodentruppen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand mit den südlichen Nachbarn bezüglich eines Flugverbotes gesprochen? Da könnte man diplomatisch unverfänglich und mit eigener Basis unter den Füßen zumindest das einfliegen weiterer Söldner verhindern.



Du meinst jetzt Niger und Tschad, aber dazu müsstest du erst mal dahin kommen, also über andere Länder fliegen, was die Sache nicht einfach machen wird. Jedes Land hat dann Forderungen (wohl meist Geld) und ich weiß nicht, ob die Amerikaner diese Sache alleine tragen wollen.
Das sind wohl diplomatische Vorgänge, die einige Zeit brauchen und vielleicht schon laufen (keine Ahnung) oder nicht kommen, weil der Weg über die Küste Libyens dann doch leichter ist.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Gibt es zu denen überhaupt relevante diplomatische Beziehungen? Also wirklich enge, wie zu Ägypten vorher? Ich glaub eher nicht. Ich empfinde die Kontrolle des Luftraums als eine DER Schlüsselaufgaben und auch Erfordernisse. Denn über den Luftraum lässt Gaddafi vieles machen, was den Aufständischen schadet.



Ich hab keine Ahnung, was für Regierungen sind denn in Mauretanien, Mali, Niger, Tschad oder dem Sudan?
Ich denke nicht, dass die Amerikaner enge Beziehungen zu einem der Länder hat.
Aber vielleicht haben sie schon mit den Verhandlungen begonnen, mal abwarten.



Skysnake schrieb:


> @Quanti: Ich dachte da hauptsächlich an die Flugverbotszone, damit die Leute eben nicht über den Luftweg hin können, und halt den angrenzenden Ländern bei der Grenzsicherung Hilfe ANBIETEN. Ich will das anbieten sehr betonen, denn da darf man sich nicht aufdrängen. Man muss aber auf jeden Fall unterbinden, das weitere Truppen ins Land kommen. Also kurz um Luftraum dicht machen und dazu ein BEGRENZTER Bodentruppeneinsatz in den grenznahen Teilen Libyens wo die Aufständischen die Sache unter Kontrolle haben. Also sowas wie eine 10 Meilen Grenze um die Grenzen und einige der wichtigsten Großstädte (welche befreit sind!). Einfach damit es nicht zu einem Blutbad an wehrlosen kommt. Also sowas wie die Blauhelme im Jugoslawien-Krieg auch versucht haben (gut es hat teils nicht geklappt, denkt nur an Prischtina (glaub war es))



Nun ja, der Fall Jugoslawien war nicht gerade eine Meisterleistung. Und im Irak waren die Amerikaner drin, mit einer Menge Leute, trotzdem sind Kämpfer aus anderen Ländern einfach so reingelatscht und haben Bombenanschläge verübt. Guck dir Afghanistan an, da haben sie auch das Land (mehr oder weniger) kontrolliert, aber von einer Sicherung der Grenzen waren sie doch sehr weit entfernt.
Und wenn die tatsächlich mit dem Niger, Mauretanien, Mali und dem Tschad zusammenarbeiten sollten, denkst du wirklich, dass die unterbezahlten Soldaten dieser Länder für ein Land, das offensichtlich reicher ist als ihr eigenes (Ölvorräte) ihr Leben riskieren und jedem Versuch der Bestechung (schau mal weg, wenn wir da was machen) widerstehen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Gibt es zu denen überhaupt relevante diplomatische Beziehungen? Also wirklich enge, wie zu Ägypten vorher?



Ich gehe davon aus, dass es die irgendwo in der interantionalen Staatengemeinschaft gibt.



> Ölpipelines etc. bombardieren -> mehr Chaos und bei einem erfolgreichen Sturz große Probleme das Land wieder mit Geld zu versorgen etc.
> Städte bombardieren -> ich glaub über die zivilen Opfer müssen wir nicht reden, da ist jeder einzelne einer zu viel



Macht Gaddafi sowas schon? Mein Stand war, dass er (noch) versucht, dass Land zurückzuerobern, nicht möglichst viel Schaden zurückzulassen.



Softcooky schrieb:


> Eine (militärische) Intervention, um die Aufständischen zu unterstützen, wird denke ich nicht kommen.



Wäre Völkerrechtlich auch sehr heikel, eine beliebige, gewalttägite Gruppierung militärisch zu unterstützen. "Gegen Gadaffi" kann man mit seinen Verbrechen gegen so ziemlich jedes internationale Grundrecht gut begründen (seit Jahren...), aber "für XYZ" ist in einer so unübersichtlichen Situation riskant.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt Niger und Tschad, aber dazu müsstest du erst mal dahin kommen, also über andere Länder fliegen, was die Sache nicht einfach machen wird. Jedes Land hat dann Forderungen (wohl meist Geld) und ich weiß nicht, ob die Amerikaner diese Sache alleine tragen wollen.



Ich dachte eigentlich an einen von der UN gestützten Einsatz, dem z.B. Ägypten oder Algerien hoffentlich nicht einmalige Überflugrechte verweigern würden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht Gaddafi sowas schon? Mein Stand war, dass er (noch) versucht, dass Land zurückzuerobern, nicht möglichst viel Schaden zurückzulassen.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er seine Ölfelder bombardiert, aber das wird er wohl dann machen, wenn er keinen Ausweg mehr sieht, dann zerstört er lieber alles als es den anderen zu überlassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich an einen von der UN gestützten Einsatz, dem z.B. Ägypten oder Algerien hoffentlich nicht einmalige Überflugrechte verweigern würden.



Aber weder Algerien noch Ägypten sind stabil, da verhandelst du was aus und in 2 Wochen ist das Geschichte, weil sich die Verhältnisse verändert haben.
Außerdem ändert das ja nichts daran, dass du die Grenzen so nicht kontrollieren kannst. Das Land ist schweinegroß, guck dir Irak an, da waren die Amerikaner drin, aber von kontrollieren Grenzen habe ich da nichts gesehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2011)

Libyiens Südgrenze kontrolliert sich primär von selbst - Wüste bleibt Wüste (in dem Fall dürfte es sogar recht viel Sandwüste sein, da könnte man ggf. tatsächlich eine luftgestützte Überwachung des Bodens durchsetzen, weil es weniger Versteckmöglichkeiten und vor allem kaum Fahrbahnen gibt). Es geht eher um die Verhinderung von Luftverkehr nach Süden und dazu brauchst du nur drei Dinge:
- Einwilligung von Tschad, Niger und ggf. Sudan, Flugbewegungen über die Grenze zu untersagen
- Einwilligung von " " ", sie bei der Durchsetzung des Verbotes im Namen der UN unterstützen zu dürfen
- Einwilligung von Ägypten oder Algerien, einen Tag lang die benötigten Flugzeuge durch ihren Luftraum zu transferieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Dann wirf dich mal ins die Schlacht und empfehle dich als Top Diplomaten, mal schauen, was geht. 
Ich denke, wenn die Amerikaner etwas machen, dann auf dem klassischen Weg, per Flugzeugträger von der Küste aus, weils der bequemere Weg ist.
Mich würde interessieren, wie lange die Europäer mal wieder brauchen, bis sie sich einig sind.


----------



## Skysnake (6. März 2011)

Jup da gebe ich dir absolut Recht ruyven.

Was die Angriffe auf Ölfelder etc. angeht, so hat er dies noch nicht gemacht, aber Bengasi wars glaub ich ist eine große Ölstadt, wo Öl umgeschlagen wird oder sonst was, auf jeden Fall sehr wichtig für die Ölwirtschaft. Die hat er angreifen und teile auch bombardieren lassen. Da kann man davon ausgehen, das auch die Anlagen schaden genommen haben bei den Kämpfen um die Stadt/Anlagen.


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

Offenbar steht ein massiver Eingriff kurz bevor.  


_NATO-Generalsekretär Anders Fogh Rasmussen ruft zum Handeln gegen Muammar al-Gaddafi auf. *Die NATO sei zu einem Eingreifen in Libyen bereit*, allerdings nur mit UNO-Mandat. Die USA planen unterdessen ebenfalls einen Militäreinsatz.

«Wir stehen bereit, wenn ein Einsatz angefragt und angemessen mandatiert ist», sagte Rasmussen. Bislang gebe es jedoch keine Anfrage von keiner Seite, um etwa eine Flugverbotszone über dem nordafrikanischen Staat einzurichten oder Schiffe mit möglichen Waffenlieferungen abzufangen.

Wie die «NYT» weiter berichtete, befinden sich an Bord der beiden Schiffe See-, Luft- und Landstreitkräfte des 26. Marineexpeditionskorps, die fähig sind, über hunderte von Kilometern zu agieren. Eine Option sei demnach, Sondereinsatztruppen in Libyen einzuschleusen, um die Aufständischen zu unterstützen.
Obama immer mehr unter Druck
Diese speziell ausgebildeten Einheiten könnten die Kampfkraft der Rebellen schnell verbessern, schrieb die Zeitung. Diese Taktik sei auch in Afghanistan zum Sturz der Taliban 2001 eingesetzt worden. Schliesslich sei es auch möglich, die schlecht ausgerüsteten Aufständischen mit Waffenlieferung zu unterstützen, hiess es in dem Bericht.
In den USA stieg der Druck auf Präsident Barack Obama, Waffenlieferung zuzulassen. «Ich nehme an, dass eine Menge Waffen in den nächsten Wochen ihren Weg auf die eine oder andere Weise dorthin finden werden», sagte der Vorsitzende des Aussenausschusses des Senats, John Kerry. Ein direkter Militäreinsatz sei das Letzte, was gewollt sei, doch wäre die Einrichtung einer Flugverbotszone durchaus möglich, sagte Kerry weiter._

Libyen: NATO will nicht «untätig zusehen» - Mandat aber fehlt - Aufstand in Libyen - Tagesschau - Schweizer Fernsehen


Diese Sonderkommandos sind übrigens schon vor Ort, und operieren schon längst. Siehe Bewaffnete Provokationen: Libyen wird zum Operationsgebiet westlicher Militärs | Welt

Kurz gesagt, der Westen ist mit Spezialkommandos vor Ort, Waffenlieferungen an die Demonstranten wird es ziemlich sicher geben, und die Flugverbotszone und damit verbundene massive Angriffe auf Bodenziele Gaddafis sind nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Edit: Der Lybienkonflikt kostet Russland übrigens 4 MILLIARDEN US-Dollar!
http://de.rian.ru/security_and_military/20110228/258452956.html
http://de.rian.ru/business/20110303/258483203.html


_Nach der Arabischen Liga hat auch die Organisation der Islamischen Konferenz (OIC) ein Flugverbot gegen die libysche Luftwaffe gefordert. _

Der Westen würde mit dem Durchführen dieser Flugverbotszone also sogar Pluspunkte in der islamischen Welt sammeln. Meine Befürchtung war ja, dass sie das nicht wollen, aber offenbar wünschen sie den Eingriff. Die Frage ist, wo bleibt die Flugverbotszone? Die Truppen sind vor Ort, der politische Wille ist da. 
http://de.rian.ru/politics/20110308/258515338.html


Edit: Russland ist offenbar gegen ein militärisches Eingreifen, und will auf Diplomatie setzen. 
_Russland gehe davon aus, dass Gewalt und Blutvergießen in Libyen umgehend gestoppt werden müssten, sagte Lawrow. Die Krise müsse jedoch auf politischem Wege beigelegt werden, während die Verbrechen gegen die Zivilisten nicht ungesühnt bleiben dürften. _

Wie auch immer der sich das vorstellt. Als würde Gaddafi aufhören, die Demonstranten zu ermorden


_Nach Angaben der Opposition und von Menschenrechtsorganisationen sind bei Gefechten zwischen Regime und Opposition in Libyen, die seit Mitte Februar andauern, *bisher bis zu 6000 Menschen getötet worden*._

http://de.rian.ru/politics/20110308/258514693.html


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Russland ist offenbar gegen ein militärisches Eingreifen, und will auf Diplomatie setzen.



Nicht nur Russland, denn auch China ist dagegen … tja Veto-Recht, die Beiden sind die Bremsklötze die das militärische Eingreifen verhindern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> _Diese speziell ausgebildeten Einheiten könnten die Kampfkraft der Rebellen schnell verbessern, schrieb die Zeitung. Diese Taktik sei auch in Afghanistan zum Sturz der Taliban 2001 eingesetzt worden. Schliesslich sei es auch möglich, die schlecht ausgerüsteten Aufständischen mit Waffenlieferung zu unterstützen, hiess es in dem Bericht._


_

_


----------



## Woohoo (8. März 2011)

> _Diese Taktik sei auch in Afghanistan zum Sturz der Taliban 2001 eingesetzt worden._


Na dann mal los. 





> Edit: Der Lybienkonflikt kostet Russland übrigens 4 MILLIARDEN US-Dollar!


Deutschland/EU kostet der Konflikt bestimmt auch so einiges, auf Grund der entgangenen Geschäfte + dem bestimmt zunehmenden Flüchtlingsstrom nach dem Sturz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


>


 
Ist das nicht Spam, wenn man nur einen Smiley postet, ohne Text?  

Aber natürlich hast du da Recht, als ob man aus Bauern und Straßenhändler in ein paar Tagen Rambo Verschnitte machen könnte.


----------



## Skysnake (8. März 2011)

Also erstmal danke für die Updates. Ich komm zeitlich leider im Moment nicht dazu mich damit ausführlicher zu Beschäftigen. Muss in der Uni ein Praktikum machen, die CeBIT nachbereiten und News dazu schreiben, und naja, in den Medien bekommt man auch fast nicht mehr mit, womit man dann im Internet auf die Suche gehen muss, und auch erstmal prüfen muss, wie verlässlich die Quelle ist.

Das mit den Streitkräften etc. war mir schon recht klar. Was ich aber überhaupt nicht gern höre ist, das man Waffen liefern will. So Waffen bekommt man nie wieder aus einem Land raus, und dazu kommt noch, das diese später schon oft dazu genutzt wurden, um die Menschen wieder zu unterdrücken. Dazu kommt noch, was man damit immer auch gewisse Gruppierung bevorzugt und andere ins Hintertreffen kommen lässt, was sie nicht gut finden, was wieder zu Konfliktpotenzial führt.

Wenn dann mit eigenen Truppen begrenzte Aktionen. Keine Offensive etc. sondern nur den Luftraum und die zivilen Städte sichern, und Gaddafi eben sehr sehr sehr nahe legen, das er aufgibt, da ansonsten die Aufständischen mehr oder weniger unbehelligt ihn in einem Bodenkampf angreifen können. Eventuell auch noch nen paar Haubitzen und Panzer für den Bodenkampf die unterstützend eingreifen, bzw auch Kontrolle üben, damit es zu keinen Racheakten kommt, aber sonst möglichst wenig direktes eingreifen.

Viel wichtiger ist vor allem aber die Nachsorge nach dem Sturz, also Rechtswissenschaftler sowohl aus dem Westen als auch aus Ländern wie der Türkei etc. dort hin schicken, damit man ihnen hilft eine demokratische Grundordnung unter Beachtung der Menschenrechte und der Presse-/Meinungsfreiheit etc. zu etablieren. Wie sie ihr Strafrecht etc dann handhaben muss ihnen frei gestellt sein. Ob man sich nun scheiden darf oder nicht, ab wann man heiraten darf, und wie viele Frauen/Männer oder sonstige Sachen. Solange die Grundrechte eingehalten werden muss man diesen Leuten andere Ansichten zugestehen. Wichtig ist eben nur, das es zu keiner neuen Diktatur kommt, und auch durch die Grundrechte verhindert wird, das es dazu kommt. Man muss aber auf jeden Fall lokale Eigenheiten beachten und daher nicht ein komplettes Rechtssystem vorgeben. Das wird NIE funktionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> .. und auch erstmal prüfen muss, wie verlässlich die Quelle ist.


 
Lustig sind die Berichte im Netz, die sich gegenseitig als Quelle nennen.


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also erstmal danke für die Updates.


 
Gerne^^

Gibt wieder Neuigkeiten.

Die Rebellen stellen Gaddafi ein Ultimatum, aufzugeben und sich ins Ausland abzusetzen!

_Die Aufständischen in Libyen haben Staatschef Muammar al-Gaddafi ultimativ aufgefordert, binnen 72 Stunden zurückzutreten und ins Ausland auszureisen: Nur so könnte der 68-Jährige der Vergeltung der Revolutionäre entgehen. 

Man werde Gaddafi nicht wegen Kriegsverbrechen strafrechtlich verfolgen, wenn er binnen 72 Stunden zurücktrete, sagte der Chef des Nationalrats (die von Rebellen eingesetzte Parallelregierung), Mustafa Abdel Dschalil, dem katarischen Fernsehsender Al Dschasira. Er forderte Gaddafi auf, die Luftangriffe auf die von Rebellen kontrollierten Gebiete unverzüglich zu stoppen und sich ins Ausland abzusetzen.

Gaddafi, der seit 42 Jahren in Libyen regiert, hat die Flucht ins Ausland bislang vehement abgelehnt. *In den letzten Tagen verstärkten die regimetreuen Truppen den Druck auf die Aufständischen.* Die Luftwaffe flog am Dienstag erneut Angriffe auf Ras Lanuf und Sawijah. Dennoch steht der Osten des Landes weiter unter Kontrolle der Opposition.
Fotostrecke: Gaddafis bunte Kleider >>
In Libyen sind bei den seit Mitte Februar andauernden Gefechten zwischen Regime und Opposition nach Angaben von Menschenrechtlern bisher *etwa 6000 Menschen getötet und rund 4000 weitere verletzt worden.*
_

Ultimatum an Gaddafi: Rebellen geben Machthaber Rettungschance | Politik | RIA Novosti


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Spam, wenn man nur einen Smiley postet, ohne Text?
> 
> Aber natürlich hast du da Recht, als ob man aus Bauern und Straßenhändler in ein paar Tagen Rambo Verschnitte machen könnte.



In dem Fall hätte ich wohl doch mehr schreiben sollen.
Ich bezog mich nicht auf die militärischen, kurzfristigen Erfolgsaussichten. Bezog mich darauf, dass man irgendwas von dem, was in den letzten 40 Jahren in Afghanistan versucht wurde, als Vorbild für künftige Handlungen nimmt.
Mag ja sein, das ich was verpasst habe - aber vor 5 Tagen war Afghanistan noch eine einzige Anneinandereihung von Fehlern, aus denen man eigentlich lernen sollte.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist vor allem aber die Nachsorge nach dem Sturz, also Rechtswissenschaftler sowohl aus dem Westen als auch aus Ländern wie der Türkei etc. dort hin schicken,



Rechtswissenschaftler werden sicherlich nicht das sein, was man am dringensten brauchst, wenn man eine Zivilgesellschaft und demokratisches Bewußstsein schaffen will...


----------



## juhu1949 (8. März 2011)

Die Frage ist doch eher, welcher Staat wäre bereit ihm und seinem Clan Asyl zu gewähren. 

mfg *juhu1949*


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In dem Fall hätte ich wohl doch mehr schreiben sollen.
> Ich bezog mich nicht auf die militärischen, kurzfristigen Erfolgsaussichten. Bezog mich darauf, dass man irgendwas von dem, was in den letzten 40 Jahren in Afghanistan versucht wurde, als Vorbild für künftige Handlungen nimmt.
> Mag ja sein, das ich was verpasst habe - aber vor 5 Tagen war Afghanistan noch eine einzige Anneinandereihung von Fehlern, aus denen man eigentlich lernen sollte.


 
Aber um die Fehler zu korrigieren, braucht man ein Land, an dem man es ausprobieren kann.
Wie das aussehen sol, weiß mal wieder niemand, auch deshalb, weil sie sich nicht einig sind.




juhu1949 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, welcher Staat wäre bereit ihm und seinem Clan Asyl zu gewähren.


 
Da gibts einige, mir persönlich würde sein Kumpel Chavez in Venezuela sofort einfallen.


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

Saudi Arabien. Aber ob es da noch lange gemütlich ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da gehen auch langsam die Proteste los, auch wenn sie noch massiv unterdrückt werden und die Leute einen Heidenschiss haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

Berlusconi wird seinen alten Freund vermutlich auch nicht zurückweisen...


----------



## nyso (8. März 2011)

Hm, auch wenn die beiden befreundet sind glaube ich nicht das er ihn aufnehmen würde. Zumindest nicht offiziell. Vielleicht bei einem seiner Mafiafreunde versteckt?


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Berlusconi wird seinen alten Freund vermutlich auch nicht zurückweisen...


 
Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, steht doch Berlusconi so schon unter enormen Druck. Wenn er da jetzt noch zu Gaddafi hält... na ich weiß nicht.




> Saudi Arabien. Aber ob es da noch lange gemütlich ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da gehen auch langsam die Proteste los, auch wenn sie noch massiv unterdrückt werden und die Leute einen Heidenschiss haben.



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Viele junge Leute - wie überall in den arabischen Ländern - hohe Arbeitslosigkeit, Unterdrückung. Wird auch bald heftig ausschreiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hm, auch wenn die beiden befreundet sind glaube ich nicht das er ihn aufnehmen würde. Zumindest nicht offiziell. Vielleicht bei einem seiner Mafiafreunde versteckt?


 


DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, steht doch Berlusconi so schon unter enormen Druck. Wenn er da jetzt noch zu Gaddafi hält... na ich weiß nicht.


 
"steht unter Druck" ist die typische Beschreibung für Berlusconi seit dem er in der Politik ist. Sollte Gadaffi freiwillig abdanken, wurde ihm schon Straffreiheit/Einstellung der Verfahren versprochen, dann würde auch gegen ein offizielles Leben in Europa nichts sprechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Gaddafi kann es sich letztendlich aussuchen, wohin er gehen wird. Auch wenn seinige Konten eingefroren sind, er wird sicher noch genügend Geld beiseite haben, damit er garantiert nicht nach Deutschland kommt und Hartz 4 beantragen muss.


----------



## Skysnake (9. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Gerne^^
> 
> Gibt wieder Neuigkeiten.
> 
> ...


 
Genau das habe ich auch heute gehört. Bin mal gespannt, wie er reagiert. Ich hoffe er ergreift diese letzte Chance. Das Land und die Menschen könnten es wirklich gebrauchen. Da ist schon genug Leid erzeugt worden.

@Gaddafi in Italien:
Ich bezweifle sehr stark das Berlusconi das durchziehen wird. Er ist wirklich mehr unter Druck als jemals zu vor, und dazu kommt noch, das sich die Regierung dazu geäußert hat, es gäbe keinen Schritt zurück für Gaddafi in den Beziehungen zu Italien. Was passiert sei wäre unentschuldbar. Das stand auch in nem Update von mir so drin. (bzw sollte zumindest, wenn FF nicht abgestürzt wäre -.-)

Naja, und was die Straffreiheit in Europa angeht, DenHaag ermittelt. Und die werden wohl kaum einfach so zurückgepfiffen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. März 2011)

Ich wünsch ihm, dass er nicht ungeschoren davon kommt. Das macht man eigentlich nicht, den Typ kann ich aber garnicht ab.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gaddafi kann es sich letztendlich aussuchen, wohin er gehen wird. Auch wenn seinige Konten eingefroren sind, er wird sicher noch genügend Geld beiseite haben, damit er garantiert nicht nach Deutschland kommt und Hartz 4 beantragen muss.


 
Vor allemm wenn so etwas eintrifft und die deutschen so einen Schwachkopf auch noch unterstützen würde...das würde echt ärger mit dem Rest der Welt geben.


----------



## Skysnake (9. März 2011)

Gibts was neues. Ich habe heute in den Nachrichten gehört, das AWACs-Aufklärungsflugzeuge wohl bereits tätig sind, und ich glaub Italien und Frankreich waren es, eine UN-Resolution für die Einführung eine Flugverbotszone vorbereiten. Irgendwie bereitet jeder Hinz und Kunz so ne Resolution vor, aber ich glaub eingebracht hat sie noch keiner.... 

Naja, das AWACs jetzt wohl fliegen, oder zumindest bereit stehen deutet für mich drauf hin, das es nicht mehr lange dauern wird, bis da was passiert.

Gaddafis Truppen haben ja wieder Städte angegriffen und auch Bombardiert, die Aufständischen scheinen aber ihre Stellungen mehr oder weniger sicher zu halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

Vermutlich stoßen die "Vorbereiter" auf das nicht unwesentliche Problem "Völkerrecht". Man kann sich nicht so ohne weiteres legal in die inneren Angelegenheiten eines souveränen Staates einmischen.

Bezüglich AWACS: Alle Welt will wissen, was in dem Land abgeht - da werden die Militärs keine Ausnahme sein. Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn bereits Beobachtungsdrohnen in libyschen Luftraum eindringen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. März 2011)

mich auch nicht, ich sag ja nur Briten und warens nicht auch Deutsche, die Leute ausgeflogen haben, bzw deren Heli abgeschossen wurden und Soldaten gefangen genommen wurden?

Also da geht schon einiges, und wenns "nur" unter dem Deckmantel des Ausfliegends von eigenen Staatsangehörigen ist. Sowas will ja auch abgesichert werden.

Das die Sache natürlich völkerrechtlich legitimiert werden muss sollte klar sein und ist zwingend. Ich bin gespannt, wann Sie sich zu einer Entscheidung durchringen können.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

_*Die Oppositionskräfte haben eine katastrophale Niederlage heute erlebt.* Das libysche Militär hat die strategisch wichtige Stadt Ras Lanuf zurückerobert. Die Rebellen wurden entweder alle von den pro-Gaddafi-Kräften nach heftigen Kämpfen getötet oder sie sind geflohen. *Viele Gebäude der Stadt sind schwer beschädigt und auf den Strassen liegen überall Leichen herum.* Sogar das Spital von Ras Lanuf wurde von Bomben getroffen. Die naheliegende Ölanlage brennt._

*Das libysche Militär griff vom Meer mit Kriegsschiffen, aus der Luft mit Jagdbombern und auf dem Land mit Artillerie und Mörsern brutal an*. Dieser Übermacht waren die Aufständischen nicht gewachsen, welche die Stadt seit einer Woche hielten. Wer nicht weglaufen konnte wurde von den einmarschierenden pro-Gaddafi-Truppen sofort erschossen. *Auch die wehrlosen Verwundeten die im Spital lagen wurden im Bett ermordet.*

*Dieser Angriff zeigt, die Rebellen haben keine Chance gegen die professionellen Truppen von Gaddafi.* Sie sind ein wilder Haufen von hauptsächlich sehr engagierten jungen Männern, die aber noch nie eine Waffe in der Hand hatten, ohne Führung und Erfahrung. *Der bisherige Vormarsch in Richtung Westen war nur wegen dem geringen Widerstand von Gaddafi möglich. Jetzt schlägt er zurück* und die libysche Luftwaffe bombardierte auch Brega weiter im Osten.

*So wie es aussieht, läuft jetzt eine Grossoffensive und Gaddafi wird den Osten Libyens sich zurückholen.* In der Rebellenhochburg Bengasi haben die Bewohner grosse Angst, sie werden demnächst auch angegriffen. Dazu kommt noch, die Lebensmittel gehen zur Neige und es gibt keine richtig funktionierende Infrastruktur.

*Wenn nicht ein Wunder passiert, dann ist die libysche Revolution gelaufen, bevor der Westen überhaupt sich auf irgendeine Intervention einigt.* Und Gaddafis Rache gegen seine Gegner wird fürchterlich sein.[/I]



Alles Schall und Rauch: Libysche Rebellen besiegt und auf dem Rückzug
Libyen: Gaddafi-Jets bombardieren Öl-Hochburg Ras Lanuf | Politik | RIA Novosti


_Andererseits will Obama ohne die Zustimmung der Vereinten Nationen nicht einen souveränen Staat bombardieren. In diesem Fall würde er den Weg seines Vorgängers George W. Bush gehen, den er während seines Wahlkampfs wegen dessen Aggressivität und seiner Unfähigkeit zur Kooperation mit der Weltgemeinschaft scharf kritisiert hatte.

Nicht nur in Washington, sondern in der Nato wird derzeit heftig über die Zweckmäßigkeit einer militärischen Intervention in Libyen ohne die Zustimmung des UN-Sicherheitsrats diskutiert. 

Nicht zu vergessen ist, dass der US-Einmarsch in den Irak im Jahr 2003 die Vereinten Nationen beinahe zu Grabe getragen hätte. Seit dieser Zeit wird über die Fristen und Aspekte der UNO-Reform gestritten. Einen neuen Krieg wider den Willen des Weltsicherheitsrats würde die Rolle der UNO ernsthaft in Frage stellen.  

Obama wagt es offenbar nicht, zum Henker der UNO zu werden. Aber auch die libysche Opposition kann nicht ewig warten, bis sich die Weltgemeinschaft für oder gegen den Militäreinsatz gegen Gaddafi entscheidet. Denn *Gaddafi verfügt außer den bereits eingesetzten Waffen auch über Panzer und Massenvernichtungswaffen.* 

Mit anderen Worten: *In Libyen könnte es jederzeit zur Wende kommen, und die Aufständischen könnten dann in ihrem eigenen Blut ertrinken. Alle warten auf die entscheidende Schlacht um Tripolis. 
*
Die meisten Experten sind sich einig, dass für die Verlegung der Truppen höchstens fünf Tage nötig sind. *Das bedeutet, dass der Bürgerkrieg in Libyen bereits in dieser Woche enden könnte. Der Sieger könnte aber auch Gaddafi heißen. *

Bekannt ist, dass sich britische und französische Diplomaten in letzter Zeit mit einem neuen Resolutionsentwurf befassen. Bekannt ist auch, dass am Donnerstag ein Treffen der Nato-Verteidigungsminister geplant ist. Die Allianz bereitet sich offenbar auf die Schlacht um Tripolis vor. Unklar ist allerdings, wie sie den libyschen Revolutionären helfen können._

Nato vor Libyen-Einsatz



_"Tripolis wird eine Einmischung anderer Länder oder Allianzen nicht dulden. Wir, das libysche Volk, werden die NATO nie willkommen heißen, wir werden auch nie die Amerikaner hierzulande empfangen. Libyen ist kein Stück eines Kuchens", betonte Saif. 

Die Erklärungen von Gaddafi junior bedeuten nach Ansicht des britischen Außenministers William Hague den Beginn eines Krieges gegen das eigene Volk. "Das wird die Schaffung von Flugsperrzonen über Libyen nur beschleunigen", sagte Hague am Donnerstagabend live im britischen Fernsehsender Sky News. _

Gaddafis Sohn Saif fordert groß angelegte Militäroperation gegen Aufständische | Sicherheit und Militär | RIA Novosti


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Libyen ist nun mal ein souveräner Staat, den du nicht einfach so angreifen kannst, das muss Wasserdicht abgesegt werden und Obama weiß das. Er kann sich ja nicht irgendwas von der CIA schnitzen lassen, nur damit er einmarschieren kann.
Die Europäer warten, bis das Boykott wirkt, wie Westerwelle ja heute noch mal bestätigt, doch das kann dauern. Einzig die Franzosen wollen handeln.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

In Afrika haben sich schon viele Millionen gegenseitig abgeschlachtet da hat auch keiner eine große militärische Aktion in Gang gesetzt. Also ruhig Blut und noch ein bisschen beobachten und Tee trinken, das Öl rennt uns nicht weg. Wir wollen doch nur das Ruhe herrscht egal wer gewinnt. 

Momentan hört man ja nichts gutes, kann fast meinen Gaddafi behält die Oberhand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Afrika ist eben ein unwichtiger Kontinent.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

Einige Teile nicht andere hingegen sehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Eigentlich ist er allgemein uninteressant, zumindest wenn es um die Menschen dort geht.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

Die Menschen sind  kurzfristig (leider) uninteressant die Bodenschätze hingegen sehr interessant. Langfristig sollte man dafür sorgen, dass man nicht einen zornigen, sich schnell an Bevölkerung zunehmenden Kontinent schafft (wohl zu spät ). Können ja nicht alle im Mittelmeer untergehen lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Auch menschentechnisch ist Afrika uninteressant. Dort leben 1 Milliarde Menschen, so viel, wie alleine in Indien. Die Wirtschaftskraft Afrikas kannst du vergessen. Was sein könnte ist, dass die Leute alle nach Europa fahren und uns mit ihrer Masse überschwemmen.
Deswegen geben wir ihnen ja Entwicklungshilfe, damit sie das nicht machen.


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

Dann sind wir uns ja einig. Hoffentlich wird das irgendwann mal anders, aber das werden wir wohl nicht mehr erleben.
Und es wird interessant wenn wir Afrika mit Solarzellen zubauen wollen.  
Nun gut wird ein bisschen OT.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

@quanti
Wieso nicht?
In irgend einer Weise könnten sich die Geheimdienste doch mal dafür revanchieren, dass sie jetzt weiterhin Unschuldige auf Kuba malträtieren dürfen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @quanti
> Wieso nicht?
> In irgend einer Weise könnten sich die Geheimdienste doch mal dafür revanchieren, dass sie jetzt weiterhin Unschuldige auf Kuba malträtieren dürfen...


 
Hab ich doch schon gesagt, weil der Kontinent eigentlich uninteressant ist.
Du kannst zwar Rohstoffe abbauen, aber wie man immer wieder sieht, sind die Regierungen nicht sehr stabil und ändern gerne mal die Bedingungen.
Die Menschen an sich sind noch uninteressanter für die Weltgemeinschaft, denn die Wirtschaftsleistung Afrikas ist nun mal geringer als die von einigen Staaten.
Dass die Menschen uninteressant sind, sieht du an der HIV Geschichte. Wäre die Weltgemeinschaft eher interessiert, würde es dort flächendeckend Medikamente geben.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

Soviel dazu, Nervengas gegen Demonstranten!

Jemen: Nervengas gegen Demonstranten - The Intelligence

_Mit scharfer Munition und Gasgranaten beschossen Soldaten unbewaffnete Demonstranten in Sanaa, der Hauptstadt Jemens, die den Rücktritt von Präsident Ali Abdullah Salih forderten. Zumindest ein Mensch wurde getötet und an die hundert verletzt. Wie sich aufgrund der Symptome, unter denen Verwundete leiden, nun herausstellte, setzten die Soldaten nicht Tränengas, sondern international gebanntes Nervengas ein. Diese Behauptung wird von den behandelnden Ärzten aufgestellt.

...Aussagen von Dr. Sarni Zaid und andern Ärzten aus Sanaa, die gestern bei der Behandlung von Verwundeten feststellten, dass diese unter Symptomen litten, *die zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit durch Nervengas *ausgelöst wurden. Wie Dr. Zaid erklärt, sind *nicht die Atemwege der Betroffenen angegriffen, sondern ihr Nervensystem*. Auch wenn ein Irrtum in der Diagnose nicht restlos auszuschließen ist, so schätzt Dr. Zaid die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Einsatzes von Nervengas auf zumindest 90 Prozent._


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Wieso gab es dann nur einen Toten?


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

Wenn es z.B. nur lähmt, dann muss es ja nicht gleich töten, solange die Dosis nicht zu hoch ist. 

So kann man aber Demonstranten ganz gut kontrolieren Jeder der nicht spurt wird gelähmt und bricht zusammen, ein paar Stunden später kann er dann wieder gehen, oder wurde von der Polizei aufgesammelt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. März 2011)

Und bald wären die Gefängnisse voll, oder spinnen wir den Gedanken weiter und errichten gleich Konzentrationslager für politische Gefangene.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und bald wären die Gefängnisse voll, oder spinnen wir den Gedanken weiter und errichten gleich Konzentrationslager für politische Gefangene.


 
Gibts in Amerika schon
Hunderte, für hunterttausende Menschen, vollkommen fertig.

Hier eine der zahllosen Quellen: Amerikanische Konzentrationslager fertig und einsatzbereit


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn es z.B. nur lähmt, dann muss es ja nicht gleich töten, solange die Dosis nicht zu hoch ist.
> 
> So kann man aber Demonstranten ganz gut kontrolieren Jeder der nicht spurt wird gelähmt und bricht zusammen, ein paar Stunden später kann er dann wieder gehen, oder wurde von der Polizei aufgesammelt.


 
Das kannst du mit Wasserwerfern und Gummigeschossen aber auch.


----------



## nyso (10. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du mit Wasserwerfern und Gummigeschossen aber auch.


 
Ich finde das mit der Lähmung noch effektiver, und die Eliten sicher auch.

Klar kann man auf die Leute mit Wasserwerfer und Schlagstock losgehen, man kann sie aber auch einfach alle lähmen, fesseln und entweder liegen lassen oder eben einsperren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Erschießen ist günstiger und effektiver als einsperren.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Gibts in Amerika schon
> Hunderte, für hunterttausende Menschen, vollkommen fertig.



Ja ja der Kopp-Verlag ich habe gerade ein Buch aus selbigen Verlag hier liegen.

PS: Gilbert Sternhoff "Die Zukunft hat längst begonnen" mit dem vielsagenden Untertitel "Die Dritte Macht von 1945 bis zur Übernahme der Welt" Schlagworte der Rückseite sind Neuschwabenlad, Projekt "Glocke" und das große Zuchtprogramm der Aliens zur Schaffung einer neuen Rasse.


----------



## Woohoo (11. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja ja der Kopp-Verlag ich habe gerade ein Buch aus selbigen Verlag hier liegen.
> 
> PS: Gilbert Sternhoff "Die Zukunft hat längst begonnen" mit dem vielsagenden Untertitel "Die Dritte Macht von 1945 bis zur Übernahme der Welt" Schlagworte der Rückseite sind Neuschwabenlad, Projekt "Glocke" und das große Zuchtprogramm der Aliens zur Schaffung einer neuen Rasse.



Weiß auch nicht was ich von dem Kopp Verlag (und manchmal Nysos Posts) so halten soll. 
Hört sich alles zuviel nach Verschwörung (Aliens und co usw.) an, andererseits auch wieder sehr interessant (z.B. Ulfkotte).

Dalai Lama nur noch geistiger Führer, noch ein Diktator der weg ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. März 2011)

Ich sage lieber nichts dazu und lese derweil in diesem lustigen Taschenbuch für Verschwörungstheoretiker.


----------



## nyso (11. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja ja der Kopp-Verlag ich habe gerade ein Buch aus selbigen Verlag hier liegen.
> 
> PS: Gilbert Sternhoff "Die Zukunft hat längst begonnen" mit dem vielsagenden Untertitel "Die Dritte Macht von 1945 bis zur Übernahme der Welt" Schlagworte der Rückseite sind Neuschwabenlad, Projekt "Glocke" und das große Zuchtprogramm der Aliens zur Schaffung einer neuen Rasse.


 

Was soll das jetzt mit dem Kopp-Verlag zu tun haben? Haben die darüber auch geschrieben? 

KoppVerlag ist mir zu unglaubwürdig. Sie haben ein paar gute Artikel, im Großen und Ganzen kann man denen aber kaum was glauben. Leider.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt mit dem Kopp-Verlag zu tun haben? Haben die darüber auch geschrieben?
> 
> KoppVerlag ist mir zu unglaubwürdig. Sie haben ein paar gute Artikel, im Großen und Ganzen kann man denen aber kaum was glauben. Leider.


 


			
				deinem verlinkten Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> http://info.kopp-verlag.de/news/amerikanische-konzentrationslager-fertig-und-einsatzbereit.html]Kopp-Verlag



Ja haben sie wie man am Ende des Artikels sieht! 

Wenn es interessiert … mich, nur komisch das du noch nicht mal erkennen kannst aus was für Quellen deine "schönen" Sachen so stammen. Daher ist deine Unglaubwürdigkeit gegenüber dem Kopp-Verlag stark anzuzweifeln, da du ja gerade so einen Blödsinn verlinkt hast aus dieser Quelle! 

PS: Der Kopp-Verlag unterstützt dich auch sehr in deiner 9/11-"Theorie", eigentlich müßtest gerade du diesen Verlag und deren Bücher nur so verschlingen, als angeblicher Selbstdenker und Massenmedien ablehnender Mensch.

PPS: Du benutzt das Internet und dein Wissen beruht meistens aus ihm (Alles-Schall-und-Rauch.de, Infokriegernews.de etc.) … denk mal da drüber nach! 

Hier mal ein Buch was du mal lesen solltest Thomas Grüter "Freimaurer, Iluminaten und andere Verschwörer - Wie verschwörungstheorien funktionieren" (kleine Leseprobe)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Hört sich alles zuviel nach Verschwörung (Aliens und co usw.) an, andererseits auch wieder sehr interessant (z.B. Ulfkotte).



Hört sich nicht nur so an - weswegen man etwaige interessante Teile auch vergessen kann. Denn letztlich müsste man eh jedes einzelne Wort in anderen Quellen überprüfen - da kann man sich auch gleich ganz auf diese beschränken.


----------



## nyso (11. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denn letztlich müsste man eh jedes einzelne Wort in anderen Quellen überprüfen - da kann man sich auch gleich ganz auf diese beschränken.


 
Genau aus diesem Grund meide ich den Kopp-Verlag. Ich vertraue denen einfach nicht genug. Und dann noch die ganze Islamhetze etc


----------



## Woohoo (11. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hört sich nicht nur so an - weswegen man etwaige interessante Teile auch vergessen kann. Denn letztlich müsste man eh jedes einzelne Wort in anderen Quellen überprüfen - da kann man sich auch gleich ganz auf diese beschränken.


 
Ich gebe dem interessanten Teil mal eine Chance und werde mir ein Buch (von Ulfkotte) mal ausleihen und durchlesen, wenn ich dafür irgednwann mal Zeit finde.





> *nyso*
> Islamhetze


Oder vielleicht doch nur Islamkritik.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Genau aus diesem Grund meide ich den Kopp-Verlag. Ich vertraue denen einfach nicht genug. Und dann noch die ganze Islamhetze etc



Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum du Links postest die eindeutig auf deren Quellen beruhen, denn wenn du diesen Verlag meidest, dann auch deren gesamten Inhalt auch wenn der von anderen Quellen zitiert wird! 

PS: Falls du meinst deinen Link eventuell nur als ein Spaß, oder als eine sarkastische Bemerkung deinerseits zum Thema Konzentrationslager abtun zu können, bist du im Irr. Sowas postet man nicht aus solchen Gründen, ohne ernsthafte Zweifel an deren Wahrheitsgehalt zu haben, den du ja anscheinend noch nicht mal jetzt hast. 

@ Woohoo

Kann ich dir nur empfehlen, wenn man auf abendliche Belustigung steht.


----------



## Woohoo (11. März 2011)

> @ Woohoo
> 
> Kann ich dir nur empfehlen, wenn man auf abendliche Belustigung steht.



Der schreibt ja mehr über Einwanderung usw. Nichts mit Aliens und Nazibasis auf dem Mond.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. März 2011)

Ja stimmt, aber trotzdem sind manche Gedanken recht belustigend, obwohl seine hetzerische Art und Weise der Darstellung des Islams, in der europäischen Welt, eindeutig auf rechten Populismus hinweisen und das überhaupt nicht lustig sein sollte. 

PS: Aber genug OT, denn sonst schweifen wir in Welten, die besser in einem anderen Thread extern besprochen werden sollten.


----------



## Woohoo (11. März 2011)

Ich denke er ist eher ein Sarrazin, ohne die Aufmerksamkeit eines Sarrazin. Also weder hetzerisch und schon gar nicht rechtspopolistisch. Was ich bisher von ihm so gehört habe in Talkshow waren Vorschläge zur Einwanderung usw. die in anderen Ländern bereits durchgeführt werden.


BTT:

Man hört jetzt fast nur noch Japan.
Die EU fordert Gaddafis Rücktritt. Ob er sich das wohl zu Herzen nimmt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt mit dem Kopp-Verlag zu tun haben? Haben die darüber auch geschrieben?
> 
> KoppVerlag ist mir zu unglaubwürdig. Sie haben ein paar gute Artikel, im Großen und Ganzen kann man denen aber kaum was glauben. Leider.


 
Du redest von unglaubwürdig und haust dann Links zu dieser komischen Schall und Rauch Webseite raus, auf der sehr merkwürdige Dinge stehen, die ebenfalls sehr unglaubwürdig sind, schon komisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Der schreibt ja mehr über Einwanderung usw. Nichts mit Aliens und Nazibasis auf dem Mond.



Zu Einwanderung werden genauso absurde Dinge geschrieben. Nur merken es da viele nicht so leicht, denn um die mangelnde Logik zu entdecken braucht man bei der Mondlandung nur grundlegende Physikkenntnisse. Um Märchen über Zuwanderer als zu enttarnen braucht man grundlegende Kenntnisse über deren Lebenswandel, oftmals deren rechtlichen Status sowie deren Heimatkultur und deren Religion. Die haben aber viele nicht (oder nur aus Quellen vergleichbarer "Verlässlichkeit") und im Gegensatz zu Naturgesetzen unterliegen sie einem Wandel.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich denke er ist eher ein Sarrazin, ohne die Aufmerksamkeit eines Sarrazin. Also weder hetzerisch und schon gar nicht rechtspopolistisch.



Darüber gibt es auch sehr geteilte Meinungen (nicht dazu, dass Sarrazin in die gleiche Kerbe schlägt - aber dazu, dass diese nicht hetzerisch und rechtspopulistisch sein soll)...
Aber zu denen müsste es auch schon 2-3 Threads geben.




> Man hört jetzt fast nur noch Japan.



Bietet sich ja auch ein bißchen an 
(wobei ich es ganz ehrlich erschütternd finde, wie scheiß egal Ozeanien zu sein kann. Über Kalifornien wird mehr berichtet, als über ein halbes Dutzend von ganzen Staaten, die näher am Epizentrum liegen (lagen?), als Hawaii, und deren Land größtenteils flacher ist, als die auf Hawaii gemessene Welle)




> Die EU fordert Gaddafis Rücktritt. Ob er sich das wohl zu Herzen nimmt?


 
Unwahrscheinlich. Sein Sohn war heute mit der Ankündigung von Neu"wahlen" nach Niederschlagung der Aufstände zu hören. D.h. man plant schon den politischen Wiederaufbau. Das Gaddaffi die militärische Oberhand hat, sollte mitlerweile ohnehin klar sein -> Die Rebellen können eigentlich nur noch gewinnen, wenn sie direkte Unterstützung bekommen. Das lässt sich aber völkerrechtlich nur sehr schwer Umsätzen, selbst wenn die Zuständigen mal ein bißchen schneller werden. Wenn Gaddaffi nicht den großen Fehler macht, direkt gegen Zivilisten vorzugehen (was im Jemen aber auch international geduldet wird...), bietet sich kaum eine handhabe. Denn die Bekämpfung paramilitärischer Gruppen kann man wohl schlecht allgemein verbieten und da keine Kampfpartei demokratisch legitimiert ist, wäre jede Beteiligung eine willkürliche Parteiergreifung und Einmischung in innerstaatliche Angelegenheiten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. März 2011)

Der Sohn von Gaddafi, Seif el Islam, bestätigt das angeblich die Regierungstruppen 90 Prozent Libyens kontrollieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

In Anbetracht dessen, dass man >85% Libyen mit Schaufel und Sandförmchen beherrschen kann, glaube ich ihm das sogar


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

Das Land ist riesengroß und es leben gerade mal rund 6 Millionen Menschen darin. Stell eine Polizeistreife auf eine Hauptverkehrsstraße und schon kontrolliert man ein Gebiet.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. März 2011)

Fahre diese Streife mit einem Pickup über den Haufen und die Kontrolle ist dein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Fahre diese Streife mit einem Pickup über den Haufen und die Kontrolle ist dein!


 
Da ist es ebener als in Holland. Den Pickup mit der aufgeschweißten Maschinengewehrhalterung siehst du von weitem.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. März 2011)

Es ist soweit … Arabische Liga für Flugverbot in Libyen.


----------



## Arthuriel (12. März 2011)

Über den englischen Wikipedia-Artikel bin ich auf folgende Quelle gestoßen:
Libya Live Blog - March 12 | Al Jazeera Blogs

Bie 8:10pm steht, dass die Arabische Liga den Nationalen Übergangsrat als rechtmäßige Regierung Libyens anerkannt hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Es ist soweit … Arabische Liga für Flugverbot in Libyen.


 
1. wie will die arabische Liga das durchsetzen?
2. Werden dann ausländische Jets libysche Jets in libyschen Luftraum angreifen, wenn das nicht eingehalten wird?
3. Was passiert, wenn ausländische Jets abgeschossen werden?


----------



## Skysnake (13. März 2011)

Also ich hab das auch am Rande mitbekommen, das die arabische Liga Libyen aus der Sitzung AUSGESCHLOSSEN hat, wegen ihren Verfehlungen und Verbrechen. Dann wurde eine Flugverbotszone beschlossen, und das man die UNO anrufen wird, diese durchzusetzen. Jetzt muss also "nur" noch die UNO den selben Beschluss tätigen. Wenn das durch ist, sind von den Europäern alle Voraussetzungen für einen Militäreinsatz erfüllt.

Achso btw. die arabische Liga hat aber AUSDRÜCKLICH gesagt, das Sie keine Bodentruppen wünschen und auch keinen Bodenkampf dulden werden. Es gehe allein um die Flugverbotszone.

Im übrigen wurde von den Aufständischen gegründete "Regierung" inzwischen schon von nem europäischen Land als legitim anerkannt. Ich glaub das war Frankreich oder Italien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2011)

Frankreich. Aber auf viel Gegenliebe stieß das nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Ja, war nur Frankreich, aber der Vorstoß der Franzosen wurde allgemein abgelehnt, auch von Deutschland. Hier hält man immer noch an Gaddafi fest und geht davon aus, dass sich das wieder einrenken wird.


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2011)

Was ich absolut skandalös finde. Eigentlich hätten alle anderen Länder dank des Vorstoßes von Frankreich jetzt einen Grund nachzuziehen, bzw halt ne Ausrede....

Schade, das die keinen Arsch in der Hose haben, und immer noch abwarten wie sich die Situation entwickelt...

Meine Stimme bekommt auf jeden Fall keine einzige der Parteien, die im Bundestag sind bis auf weiteres wieder


----------



## DarthLAX (14. März 2011)

recht hast du - die leute die das entscheiden kommen mir vor als wenn man ihnen die "eier" abgeschnitten hätte (verhalten sich wie entmannt - sicher merkel ist kein "mann" aber sie verhält sich auch wie ein kleines verängstigtes mädchen aka. wo anders prescht sie rein wie nen elefant im sturmlauf und hier versteckt sie sich wie klein fritzchen....schlimm - schlimmer aber sind die amis und andere nationen die wirklich so ein flugverbot durchsetzen könnten, ohne auf basen im umland setzen zu müssen (aka: alle die träger haben d.h. auch franzosen, italiener, briten und so weiter (brasilien hat soweit ich weiß auch nen träger z.B.) ich meine wenn deutschland da unten was machen wollte, dann müssten wir basen da unten haben (wir sind nunmal ein großes land das das militär eines kleinstaates hat (und ja das ist ne meinung) - d.h. wir haben keine trägerschiffe (die marine ist die kleinste truppengattung bei uns soweit ich weiß!) etc.)

zur "arabischen liga" - und was soll es bringen wenn man zwar fliegen verhindert (ok damit fällt die luftwaffe des diktators aus, noch dazu kann er keine waffen mehr einkaufen fliegen (hat er vor kurzem in weißrussland gemacht z.B.) - aber was soll das bringen wenn er immer noch 100.000 ausgebildete soldaten hat - die auch über nette flugabwehrsachen verfügen (ich meine, auch ein hochmoderner jet kann immer noch von ner flak abgeschossen werden, wenn der schütze sein handwerk versteht und etwas glück mitbringt) - und so den rebellen damit die hölle heiß machen kann, noch dazu, solange keine blockaden (see, land zusätzlich zu luft) kommt, kriegt der immer noch seine waffen, wenn er genug kohle dafür aufbringt das sich des risiko lohnt (waffenschmuggler gibt es genug die liefern würden!)) d.h. ohne den rebellen zumindest ein wenig zu helfen (und wenn es nur währe denen vernünftige waffen zu geben - und nein keine so gefährlichen sachen wie ne stinger, eher gewehre, munition etc. (damit nachher - falls es schlimm kommt - nix was nicht eh schon verfügbar ist terroristen in die hände kommen kann)

mfg LAX


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> recht hast du - die leute die das entscheiden kommen mir vor als wenn man ihnen die "eier" abgeschnitten hätte



Nein sie verhalten sich wie Politiker sich nun mal verhalten sollten, oder soll in Frankreich gleich die Bundeswehr einmaschieren, wenn die Studenten sich bewaffnen, um mal richtig gegen die Regierung vorzugehen. 

Scheinbar hast du das mit dem souveränen Staat und der UN-Charta immernoch nicht verstanden. 




> wir haben keine trägerschiffe



Warum auch? 




> die marine ist die kleinste truppengattung bei uns soweit ich weiß!



War schon immer so und wird wahrscheinlich auch immer so bleiben, außer wir bekommen wieder einen Kaiser, der sich einen persönlichen Traum erfüllen will. 




> ich meine, auch ein hochmoderner jet kann immer noch von ner flak abgeschossen werden, wenn der schütze sein handwerk versteht und etwas glück mitbringt



Das könnte sogar ein G36-Schütze schaffen, mit viel Glück, denn selbst ein Projektil von 5,5 mm Durchmesser in einem Jet voller Elektronik macht einen enormen Schaden!


----------



## Aquarium (15. März 2011)

So schlecht wie manche hier tun ist der Kopp-Verlag gar nicht! 
Sicher haben die auch Bücher im Programm, über die man geteilter Meinung sein kann, aber auch andere Verlage haben z.B. eine Esoterik-Sparte oder so. Was den Kopp-Verlag aber von anderen Verlagen positiv abhebt, ist, dass Kopp keine Rücksicht auf die Denkverbote der Political Correctness nimmt, d.h. da wird nicht aus politischer Opportunität zensiert wie es in den Massenmedien üblich ist. Kopp hat z.B. schon sehr frühzeitig vor der amerikanischen Hypothekenblase gewarnt, deren Platzen ja inzwischen die Finanzkrise ausgelöst hat. Auch hat Kopp schon sehr frühzeitig prognostiziert, dass der Goldpreis langfristig steigen wird, damals lag die Unze noch unter 500Euro, heute stehen wir bei über 1000Euro. Auch dass der Euro langfristig in den Staatsbankrott führen wird, wurde bei Kopp ohne Rücksicht auf politische Befindlichkeiten klar vorausgesagt. Inzwischen kann man diese Themen in der Tagespresse wiederfinden. Insofern ist Kopp wirklich eine interessante Informationsquelle!


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. März 2011)

Heute angemeldet und gleich so ein Beitrag … ein Verblendeter! 



PS: Ein Verlag der sich selbst als Verlag und Fachbuchversand für Enthüllungsliteratur, Verschwörungen und Geheimgesellschaften betitelt, kann ja nur von Verschwörungstheoretikern und Esotherik-Freaks gut gefunden werden. 



> Auch dass der Euro langfristig in den Staatsbankrott führen wird, wurde bei Kopp ohne Rücksicht auf politische Befindlichkeiten klar vorausgesagt


Aha und nun wartest du nur darauf das es passiert, um zu behaupten die hatten alle Recht bei Kopp die das sagten. 



PPS: Hm Albert Einstein hat mal gesagt: 



			
				A. Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht sicher, mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird, aber im vierten Weltkrieg werden sie mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen.



So ich geh derweil mal in den Keller und fang schon mal an mir ne Keule zu schnitzen, denn es gibt ja schon genug die den dritten Weltkrieg in naher Zukunft sehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

Könnten wir bei Libyen bleiben?


----------



## Carmir (16. März 2011)

Irgendwie geht Lybien derweil völlig unter im medialen schwall aus Fernost. 
Weder EU, Arabische Liga oder EU können sich durchringen da zu helfen...   Kann ich nicht verstehen; in Afghanistan sind wir voll engagiert weil es uns/die USA irgendwie betrifft, in Libyen geht nicht mal ne Flugverbotszone (die imho schon helfen würde).


----------



## nyso (16. März 2011)

Wir sind in Afghanistan engagiert, weil es uns betrifft?

Du meinst, wir führen dort einen illegalen Angriffskrieg

Die Flugverbotszone könnte heute endgültig beschlossen.

_Der UNO-Sicherheitsrat wird sich am (heutigen) Mittwoch erneut mit dem von der Arabischen Liga geforderten Flugverbot für Libyen beschäftigen. Der libanesische UNO-Botschafter Nawaf Salam legte dem Rat am Dienstag den Entwurf für eine entsprechende Resolution vor.
Sie soll den Luftraum über dem umkämpften Land sperren und Staatschef Muammar al-Gaddafi von weiteren Luftangriffen auf die Zivilbevölkerung abhalten. Unter den Ratsmitgliedern ist ein militärisches Eingreifen in den Konflikt umstritten.

Insbesondere Frankreich und Grossbritannien drängen auf ein militärisches Eingreifen in Libyen. Die beiden Sicherheitsrats- Vetomächte USA und Russland zeigen sich dagegen am Dienstag bei einem G8-Treffen in Paris zurückhaltend.

Ausser dem Flugverbot sieht der libanesische Resolutionsentwurf verschärfte Sanktionen gegen Gaddafi und seinen Clan vor. Auch das Waffenembargos gegen sein Regime soll ausgeweitet werden. Der deutsche UNO-Botschafter Peter Wittig begrüsste, dass die geplante Verschärfung der Sanktionen im Rat weitgehend unterstützt wird._

20 Minuten Online - Libanon legt Resolution fr Flugverbot vor - Ausland


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

Ganz aktuell, die UN hat heute beschlossen, dass es eine Flugverbotszone über Libyen geben wird.
UN-Resolutionsentwurf autorisiert Flugverbotszone ber Libyen | STERN.DE


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell, die UN hat heute beschlossen, dass es eine Flugverbotszone über Libyen geben wird.
> UN-Resolutionsentwurf autorisiert Flugverbotszone ber Libyen | STERN.DE


 Grad auch schon wo anders gehört.


Geht ja nicht nur um die Flugverbotszone, beim Spiegel kann man die Resolution im Detail lesen ..... im Grunde ists ein Persilschein der alles ausser einer Bodeninvasion abdeckt. Man darf - nachdem was u.a. die Franzosen die letzten Stunden so verkündet haben - noch in dieser Nacht mit Luftschlägen durch Nato-Mitglieder rechnen.

Der Abschnitt "Schutz der Zivilisten" sagt alles:

_
Der Sicherheitsrat "autorisiert die Mitgliedsstaaten, *alle nötigen  Maßnahmen* zu ergreifen, um Zivilisten und von Zivilisten bewohnte  Gebiete in Libyen zu schützen, denen ein Angriff droht - inklusive  Bengasi. Eine ausländische Besatzungsmacht auf libyschem Territorium  wird in jeglicher Form ausgeschlossen". _


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass US Jets in den nächsten Stunden aufsteigen werden und einige Ziele bekämpfen. Hoffentlich wird das nicht zum Desaster.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. März 2011)

"Lustig" ist ja, dass Deutschland zu den 5 Enthaltern gehört .... da sind wir in bester Gesellschaft mit China und Russland. Wundert mich etwas dass die nicht ihren Veto-Schraubenschlüssel in die Resolutionsmaschinerie geworfen haben, wer weiss was da heute im Hintergrund ablief .... trotzdem irgendwie interessant wie entschieden "wir" zum Freiheitskampf der Libyer stehen .... und dabei hat die Aussenwelle vor ein paar Tagen FAST wie ein ernstzunehmender Aussenminister gewirkt, und den irren Diktator da unten auch als solchen behandelt .... schade.

Hat natürlich auch Vorteile, je nachdem wer gewinnt (naja, gut ... wenn die überlegene Luftwaffe des Atlantikbündnisses anfängt mitzumischen ist zumindest der militärische Ausgang klar) können wir uns nachher hinstellen und schief grinsen, wir haben uns ja wohlwollend rausgehalten, "alternativlose" Scheinheiligkeit, würde Mutti das wohl nennen.


----------



## Skysnake (18. März 2011)

Ich hab ja wirklich nicht gedacht, das die Resolution durchgeht, und wenn, das es einfach VIEL zu spät ist.

Hab eh damit gerechnet, das Russland und China sich nicht quer gestellt hat. Das ist ja fast ein historisches Ereignis!  Ich mein gabs das überhaupt schon mal in so ner Sache? Ok Jugoslawien-Krieg aber sonst?

Was aber wirklich krass ist, ist die Formulierung der Resolution, und ich schliese mich da absolut den anderen hier an. Da knallt es HEUTE Nacht noch!

Vor allem krass ist, halt, das nicht nur ne Flugverbotszone drin steht, sondern eben der Schutz der Zivilisten. Das ist ein historischer Schritt und ich denke die arabische Welt wird diesen Schritt auch zu würdigen wissen wenn die westlichen Länder mit absoluter Sorgfalt vorgehen und keine Zivilopfer selbst verursachen, und selbst wenn sicherlich einiges an Ansehen gewinnen werden. 

Auch denke ich, das dies ein eindeutiges Signal an die anderen Diktatoren ist, das solche Taten nicht toleriert werden! Und vor allem, wenn die Sache gut durch geht, ist man das nächste mal schneller mit einer solchen Entscheidung!

Da werden sicherlich jetzt einige "Warzenschweine" und Stealths aufsteigen, um die Radaranlagen und Panzer platt zu machen. 

Was man auch bedenken sollte, ist das die Revoltionäre nun faktisch unter Schutz der UNO stehen, denn diese können sich einfach in die zivilen Städte zurückziehen, wo Sie ja einen Rückhalt haben. Gaddafi kann diese dann nicht mehr angreifen.

Entweder Gaddafi gibt nun auf, oder aber er schickt nun alles in den Angriff.

Ich hoffe auf ersteres. Sollte es aber das Zweite werden, dann werden Gaddafis Truppen herbe Verluste hinnehmen, und ich denke wenn die sehen das Sie die UNO wirklich angreift, dann werden sich verdammt viele ergeben.

Gaddafi ist gestürzt. Jetzt geht es nur noch darum, wie viele zivile Opfer er mit sich ins verderben reist.

Was ich aber als ECHTEN SKANDAL ansehe, ist die Enthaltung von Deutschland!

Man hätte sich hinter die Entscheidung stellen können, auch ohne eigene Truppen, wobei die AWACS-Mannschaften eh von Deutschland sicherlich gestellt werden müssen, bzw schon werden, da einfach wir die ausgebildeten Mannschaften haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> "Lustig" ist ja, dass Deutschland zu den 5 Enthaltern gehört


 
Das war zu erwarten, angesichts der Aussagen Westerwelles im Vorfeld der Sache.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Vor allem krass ist, halt, das nicht nur ne Flugverbotszone drin steht, sondern eben der Schutz der Zivilisten. Das ist ein historischer Schritt und ich denke die arabische Welt wird diesen Schritt auch zu würdigen wissen wenn die westlichen Länder mit absoluter Sorgfalt vorgehen und keine Zivilopfer selbst verursachen, und selbst wenn sicherlich einiges an Ansehen gewinnen werden.


 
Die Araber, vielmehr die arabische Liga (so was ähnliches wie Brüssel, überflüssig und nur am Streiten), tragen die Entscheidung ja sogar mit und haben im Vorfeld offen eine Einmischung des Westens gefordert. 

Ungläubige sollen jetzt DEN Ungläubigen (der selbsternannte Führer der arabischen Völker hat unter den islamischen Geistlichen keinen guten Stand) aus Libyen wegbomben .... oh, die Ironie, aber wenigstens sind die Araber lernfähig, wenn wir uns da jetzt die Hände schmutzig machen und dabei unvermeidbarerweise auch Zivilisten sterben werden war's eh wieder der böse Westen ... das aus dem Nahen Osten irgendwelche Kampfflugzeuge mitmachen werden bezweifele ich hier nämlich mal ganz offen, blöd sind die nämlich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Tja, ist halt so, wenn die arabischen Länder nicht klar kommen, wird nach dem Westen gerufen, kommt der aber und schaut sich um, dann wird gemeckert, dass er sich umschaut.
Die Jets sollen den Luftraum abriegeln, damit die Menschen dort versorgt werden können, UN Hilfslieferungen sind sicher schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. März 2011)

Mh, Stichwort Hilfslieferungen: Was mich an der ach so hochgerüsteten Luftwaffe der Nato grad so ein bisschen wundert ist, warum jetzt eine Woche nach dem Beben in Japan noch keine nennenswerte Mannstärke dort zu Gange ist, um dort die Versorgung irgendwie zu gewährleisten. Zumindest Hubschrauber funktionieren ja auch ohne Landebahnen, aber wahrscheinlich denke ich hier nicht politisch genug, das wäre ja zu einfach und unkompliziert .... ausserdem ist das Offtopic.



Was Libyen betrifft werden erst mal nur Bomben fallen, was da an Hilfslieferungen ankommen wird bleibt abzuwarten, Tunesien und Ägypten siechen im medialen Berichterstattungsschatten ja auch grade in ihrer erkämpften Freiheit so vor sich hin, aber vielleicht habens die Libyier ja mit einer offiziellen Resolution ja da ein wenig besser und dürfen zumindest ein wenig Hilfe nach dem Umsturz von uns erwarten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> "Lustig" ist ja, dass Deutschland zu den 5 Enthaltern gehört .... da sind wir in bester Gesellschaft mit China und Russland. Wundert mich etwas dass die nicht ihren Veto-Schraubenschlüssel in die Resolutionsmaschinerie geworfen haben,



Die haben afaik alle kein großes Interesse an Gaddaffi. Ich vermute/hoffe mal, dass auch die Enthalter die Intention der Resolution unterstützen und nur ein Problem mit dem Wortlaut hatten. Denn mal ganz ehrlich: "Schutz von Zivilgebieten" ist extrem heikel.
Aus Sicht des Völkerrechts haben wir hier eine Gruppe von Gewalttätern, die einen Putsch versucht (imho wäre es kaum formell möglich, die Situation in Libyien z.B. von Hamas vs. Israel zu unterscheiden) . Und diese Resolution sagt jetzt ganz offen "schafft für diese Gruppe Rückzugsgebiete". Wohlgemerkt: Rückzugsgebiete vor der Staatsautorität auf deren eigenem Territorium. De facto werden die Sanktionstruppen damit zu Verbündeten der Rebellen und führen gemeinsam einen Eroberungskrieg gegen Libyen.
Wie gesagt: Im Falle von Gaddaffi steht außer Frage, dass derjenige, gegen den es geht, das verdient hat (ob diejenigen, für die man sich einsetzt, es verdient haben, halte ich aber weiterhin für eine heikle Frage). Aber "hat es verdient" ist eine verdammt weiche Begründung. Da jetzt einen Präzedenzfall zu schaffen, in dem sie für einen Eroberungskrieg ausreicht, sollte wirklich nur bei den Besatzern von Tschetschenien und Tibet zu einem unguten Gefühl führen. Unter diesen Bedingungen könnten eigentlich auch ETA oder RAF Luftschläge anfordern.




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Die Araber, vielmehr die arabische Liga (so was ähnliches wie Brüssel, überflüssig und nur am Streiten), tragen die Entscheidung ja sogar mit und haben im Vorfeld offen eine Einmischung des Westens gefordert.
> 
> Ungläubige sollen jetzt DEN Ungläubigen (der selbsternannte Führer der arabischen Völker hat unter den islamischen Geistlichen keinen guten Stand) aus Libyen wegbomben .... oh, die Ironie, aber wenigstens sind die Araber lernfähig, wenn wir uns da jetzt die Hände schmutzig machen und dabei unvermeidbarerweise auch Zivilisten sterben werden war's eh wieder der böse Westen ... das aus dem Nahen Osten irgendwelche Kampfflugzeuge mitmachen werden bezweifele ich hier nämlich mal ganz offen, blöd sind die nämlich nicht.



Die arabische Liga ist kein militärisches Bündniss, sondern ein einfacher diplomatischer Verbund. Ihren besser gerüsteten Mitgliedern fehlt auch schlichtweg ein Zugang zu libyschen Luftraum und niemand besitzt einen Träger. Wer sollte da wie eingreifen? Ägypten und Tunesien sind politisch eigentlich gar nicht in der Lage, einen Krieg zu beschließen. Algerien ist politisch auch mit sich selbst beschäftigt und große Teile der Streitkräfte wären über Libyen in ernster Gefahr, das gilt für den Sudan erst recht. Damit bleiben zwei Mitglieder der arabischen Liga, die noch in Reichweite sinnvoller Luftoperationen wären: Palästina und Libyen. Erstere würden sicherlich gerne eine Luftwaffe für den Kampf gegen Unterdrücker aufbauen, durften aber bislang nicht. Letztere sind gerade beschäftigt und das bringt einen weiteren Punkt ins Spiel: Die arabische Liga kennt, als loser Verbund, afaik gar keine Möglichkeit, derart harte Maßnahmen gegen ein Mitglied zu beschließen. Es hätten sich höchstens alle Mitglieder für sich dazu entschließen können, aber mal ehrlich: Wer von unseren geliebten Öllieferanten sollte sich zu einem Angriff auf absolutistischer Herrscher durchringen?: König Saud? Scheich Sabah? einer der sieben Emire? Scheich Thani? Scheich Chalifa?
Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass die "Demokratie" alle nur Dollar-Lieferant zu schätzen wissen.




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, Stichwort Hilfslieferungen: Was mich an der ach so hochgerüsteten Luftwaffe der Nato grad so ein bisschen wundert ist, warum jetzt eine Woche nach dem Beben in Japan noch keine nennenswerte Mannstärke dort zu Gange ist, um dort die Versorgung irgendwie zu gewährleisten. Zumindest Hubschrauber funktionieren ja auch ohne Landebahnen, aber wahrscheinlich denke ich hier nicht politisch genug, das wäre ja zu einfach und unkompliziert .... ausserdem ist das Offtopic.



Guck dich im entsprechenden Thread um.
Um es abzukürzen: Hilfsangebote gibt es zu hauf, aber sie wurden bislang nicht angenommen 



> Was Libyen betrifft werden erst mal nur Bomben fallen, was da an Hilfslieferungen ankommen wird bleibt abzuwarten, Tunesien und Ägypten siechen im medialen Berichterstattungsschatten ja auch grade in ihrer erkämpften Freiheit so vor sich hin, aber vielleicht habens die Libyier ja mit einer offiziellen Resolution ja da ein wenig besser und dürfen zumindest ein wenig Hilfe nach dem Umsturz von uns erwarten.


 
Was Hilfe nach einem von außen erwirkten Umsturz anrichtet, kann man in Afghanistan, Irak, Palästina,... sehen. Eine Demokratie kann man nicht installieren und das der Westen sie in Ruhe lässt, ist vermutlich das beste, was den Ägyptern passieren kann. Bei der Versorgung der libysche Flüchtlinge könnte man aktiv werden, aber politische Einmischung geht einfach nicht auf.


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, ist halt so, wenn die arabischen Länder nicht klar kommen, wird nach dem Westen gerufen, kommt der aber und schaut sich um, dann wird gemeckert, dass er sich umschaut.
> Die Jets sollen den Luftraum abriegeln, damit die Menschen dort versorgt werden können, UN Hilfslieferungen sind sicher schon in den Startlöchern.


Tun sie fast nie von selbst. Auf der anderen Seite betrifft es Ressourcen ohne die NICHTS funktioniert. Der Fall Japan hat allerdings die Nachrichtenvorherrschaft (OMG ich sage nur "N24" und "Nachrichten...?") und die staatstreuen lybischen Kräfte machen grade aktiv Front gegen jedwede Oposition im Land und erobern wichtige Städte zurück...und die Welt ist unbeindruckt. Wo ist der kollektive Aufschrei wie im Fall von Tunesien...oh´ hab´ ich vergessen, war da überhaupt was...?


----------



## DarthLAX (18. März 2011)

enthaltung?....was denke die sich hierbei?

sorry aber hier bin ich wieder und fordere: direkte demokratie (glaube nämlich nicht das - wir, die bürger - so entschieden hätten) damit solche, zumindest aus der sicht der deutschen bürger, dummen entscheidungen nicht getroffen werden!

anmerkung: WURDE JA AUCH ZEIT - d.h. die größte schande ist, das die sich so ewig zeit gelassen haben! (finde das man da unten schon eher (ganz zu anfang!) eingreifen hätte müssen)

mfg LAX
ps: wenn wir nun "mit machen" dann ist ja alles gut (d.h. kampfflugzeuge, tanker (zum auftanken in der luft) und AWACS da runter (ich meine wir haben sowas, deshalb haben wir schon allein moralisch eine verpflichtung hier zu helfen IMHO!))


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. März 2011)

Mh, halb Elf, und noch kein Militärschlag .... ich bin grad ehrlich gesagt überracht. Irgendwie hatte ich vermutet dass da längst Pläne in der Schublade waren, besonders nachdem das Durchprügeln der Resolution gestern noch so schnell wie möglich gehen musste. Wollen die ihm erst noch drohen, oder warum warten die jetzt? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die haben afaik alle kein großes Interesse an Gaddaffi. Ich vermute/hoffe mal, dass auch die Enthalter die Intention der Resolution unterstützen und nur ein Problem mit dem Wortlaut hatten. Denn mal ganz ehrlich: "Schutz von Zivilgebieten" ist extrem heikel.
> Aus Sicht des Völkerrechts haben wir hier eine Gruppe von Gewalttätern, die einen Putsch versucht (imho wäre es kaum formell möglich, die Situation in Libyien z.B. von Hamas vs. Israel zu unterscheiden) . Und diese Resolution sagt jetzt ganz offen "schafft für diese Gruppe Rückzugsgebiete". Wohlgemerkt: Rückzugsgebiete vor der Staatsautorität auf deren eigenem Territorium. De facto werden die Sanktionstruppen damit zu Verbündeten der Rebellen und führen gemeinsam einen Eroberungskrieg gegen Libyen.
> Wie gesagt: Im Falle von Gaddaffi steht außer Frage, dass derjenige, gegen den es geht, das verdient hat (ob diejenigen, für die man sich einsetzt, es verdient haben, halte ich aber weiterhin für eine heikle Frage). Aber "hat es verdient" ist eine verdammt weiche Begründung. Da jetzt einen Präzedenzfall zu schaffen, in dem sie für einen Eroberungskrieg ausreicht, sollte wirklich nur bei den Besatzern von Tschetschenien und Tibet zu einem unguten Gefühl führen. Unter diesen Bedingungen könnten eigentlich auch ETA oder RAF Luftschläge anfordern.


 
Interessante Sichtweise, nur das die Veto-Mächte China/Russland kaum eine Resolution zu einem Militärschlag gegen sie selber zulassen dürften (wie sieht denn da das UN-Regelwerk aus in so einer Situation? ^^).

Trotz allem wundert mich die deutsche Enthaltung. Klar, wir stehen im Grunde als moralische Supermacht da, die Pazifisten des Westens, aber grade unsere hochtrabende Regierung(en), die sich schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit um mehr Verantwortung und einen ständigen Platz im Weltsicherheitsrat bemühen kneifen dann wenn es ernst wird. Man hätte auch zustimmen können und trotzdem sich nicht direkt an den Militärschläge beteiligen (ist die Luftwaffe wohl eh nicht zu in der Lage xD) müssen. So wirkt das aber einfach nur höchst feige und doppelzüngig, schwerste Menschenrechtsverletzungen monieren und im Grunde dafür sein Gaddafis Sippschaft einen Freiflug nach Den Haag zu spendieren, dann aber pfeiffend beiseite zu schauen wenns ernst wird, obwohl grade die Völkergemeinschaft sogar ihr OK dafür gegeben hat .... ich schäme mich für unser Gurkentrüppchen in Berlin mal wieder.


----------



## nyso (18. März 2011)

Allzuviel Hoffnung sollten wir uns jetzt aber nicht machen. Nur weil Lybien jetzt auch die Luftwaffe verzichten muss, heißt das noch lange nicht das sich was ändert.

Er hat Mörser, schwere Artillerie, Panzer, hunderttausende Soldaten und Söldner. Genug um die gesamte Bevölkerung auszulöschen. Und Senfgas hat er auch noch ein paar Tonnen gebunkert.

Wir dürfen nicht mehr, als die Flugverbotszone sichern. Den Leuten direkt helfen dürgen wir nicht, z.B. Panzer zerstören, die eine Stadt belagern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter diesen Bedingungen könnten eigentlich auch ETA oder RAF Luftschläge anfordern.


 
Hmm, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die spanische Luftwaffe Luftangriffe gegen Stellungen der ETA fliegt.
Moment, die ETA hat auch keine Stellungen, sie ist politisch im Baskenland vertreten und der terroristische Arm fordert ja ein sozialistisches System, das sich eben nicht nur im spanischen Baskenland befinden soll, sondern auch im Französichen Teil. Soll die UN also Spanien an Frankreich angreifen?


----------



## Skysnake (18. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, halb Elf, und noch kein Militärschlag .... ich bin grad ehrlich gesagt überracht. Irgendwie hatte ich vermutet dass da längst Pläne in der Schublade waren, besonders nachdem das Durchprügeln der Resolution gestern noch so schnell wie möglich gehen musste. Wollen die ihm erst noch drohen, oder warum warten die jetzt?


 Ja das hat mich auch total gewundert, das da noch nicht massive Militärschläge stattgefunden haben. Man setzt aber wohl doch noch auf Diplomatie, und bietet Gaddafi nun nochmals die Chance doch noch abzudanken und die Sache unblutig zu beenden. Er hat ja Bengasi entgegen allen seinen Ankündigungen nicht angegriffen, und dann kommt noch dazu, das ja auch nen Minister oder so was, gesagt hat, man wolle einen Waffenstillstand! Also die Resolution hat Gaddafi wohl MASSIV getroffen, was die Unterstützung durch seine Anhänger angeht. Viele erkennen wohl, das Sie auf einem sinkenden Schiff sitzen, und sich jetzt überlegen müssen, ob Sie in das Rettungsboot springen, oder mit dem Kapitän untergehen.... 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Interessante Sichtweise, nur das die Veto-Mächte China/Russland kaum eine Resolution zu einem Militärschlag gegen sie selber zulassen dürften (wie sieht denn da das UN-Regelwerk aus in so einer Situation? ^^).
> 
> Trotz allem wundert mich die deutsche Enthaltung. Klar, wir stehen im Grunde als moralische Supermacht da, die Pazifisten des Westens, aber grade unsere hochtrabende Regierung(en), die sich schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit um mehr Verantwortung und einen ständigen Platz im Weltsicherheitsrat bemühen kneifen dann wenn es ernst wird. Man hätte auch zustimmen können und trotzdem sich nicht direkt an den Militärschläge beteiligen (ist die Luftwaffe wohl eh nicht zu in der Lage xD) müssen. So wirkt das aber einfach nur höchst feige und doppelzüngig, schwerste Menschenrechtsverletzungen monieren und im Grunde dafür sein Gaddafis Sippschaft einen Freiflug nach Den Haag zu spendieren, dann aber pfeiffend beiseite zu schauen wenns ernst wird, obwohl grade die Völkergemeinschaft sogar ihr OK dafür gegeben hat .... ich schäme mich für unser Gurkentrüppchen in Berlin mal wieder.


 Ja, ich empfinde es auch als SCHANDE das wir uns um nen dauerhaften Sitz im Welt Sicherheitsrat bewerben, und dann auch zuerst die Fresse überhaupt nicht auf bekommen, dann werden große Töne gespuckt und wenns dann ernst wird, dann keine Eier in der Hose haben für klare Worte, und den Schwanz einziehen....

Das ist so erbärmlich. Ich finde es ja ok, das man sagt, wir greifen nicht selbst an, weil wir keine Menschen töten wollen, aber AWACS Aufklärungsflugzeuge etc. nicht stellen wollen, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, für den Libyen Einsatz, sondern in Afghanistan etc. US Awacs Flugzeuge zu ersetzen, damit die dann in Libyen eingesetzt werden können..... Also hallo gehts noch? Sowas SCHEINHEILIGES und abgefacktes hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr von den Vollpfosten gehört...... Und die hab ich gewählt..... Da schämt man sich wirklich dafür, das man zwar große Bedenken hatte, aber dann am Ende doch gehofft hat, das Sies mal gepeilt haben... ABER NEIN, das schaffen die nicht in 40 Jahren. Meine Stimme bekommen die alle nicht mehr, egal ob CDU, FDP, SPD, Grüne oder gar die ganz durchgeknallten Linken... Die Piraten bekommen se und basta, aber ich will die nicht mehr unterstützen und dann am Ende mir selbst eingestehen müssen, das ich solche Vollpfosten auch noch unterstütze und legitimiere... 




nyso schrieb:


> Allzuviel Hoffnung sollten wir uns jetzt aber nicht  machen. Nur weil Lybien jetzt auch die Luftwaffe verzichten muss, heißt  das noch lange nicht das sich was ändert.
> 
> Er hat Mörser, schwere Artillerie, Panzer, hunderttausende Soldaten und  Söldner. Genug um die gesamte Bevölkerung auszulöschen. Und Senfgas hat  er auch noch ein paar Tonnen gebunkert.
> 
> Wir dürfen nicht mehr, als die Flugverbotszone sichern. Den Leuten  direkt helfen dürgen wir nicht, z.B. Panzer zerstören, die eine Stadt  belagern.


 Les nochmal nach, in der Resolution steht, das ALLES unternommen werden kann um die Zivilbevölkerung und deren Gebiete zu schützen, außer Bodentruppen!

Google mal nach "Warzenschwein" als Flugzeug, das sind Flugzeuge, die als Panzerzerstörer ausgelegt sind. Die werden garantiert zum Einsatz kommen neben Marschflugkörpern und Stealth-Jägern/Bombern. Da werden zuerst die Radar-Anlagen ausgeschaltet, dann die Luftabwehr und wenn Panzer sich auf den Weg machen, dann sind die auch schnell platt. Von Haubitzen etc ganz zu schweigen. Sobald die auch nur einen Schuss abgeben, würde ich mich schnell aus dem Staub machen. Dann landet da bald ne Rakete. Helis gits ja auch noch, also die Bodentruppen sollten auch nicht versuchen ne Stadt anzugreifen.

Klar, grad bei ner Haubitze oder so wird die nen paar Schuss abgeben können, aber dann ist das Ding Geschichte, und ich glaub die Besatzungen sind sich dessen klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Aber was hindert Gaddafi jetzt den Krieg ins Ausland zu tragen, indem er die Kriegsschiffe vor seiner Küste angreift oder Söldner bezahlt, damit sie terroristische Angriffe gegen ausländische Ziele fahren?


----------



## Skysnake (18. März 2011)

Nichts, das ist auch durchaus bedenklich!

Ich würde mir allerdings um Raketenangriffe keine all zu großen sorgen machen. Es sind ja einige Kriegsschiffe vor Ort, die dazu meines Wissens in der Lage sind, die Raketen ohne Probleme abzufangen.

Der Rückhalt von Gaddafi bröckelt massiv, wie es aussieht. Er spuckt zwar Galle und macht einen auf Rumpelstiehlchen, aber ich glaube nicht, das er noch die Macht hat, die er denkt, und wenn es die ersten massiven Luftschläge gibt, dann wird er auch um sein eigenes Leben bangen müssen, denn ich denke, das der eine oder andere auch denkt, er könnte Gaddafi abmurksen oder ihn ausliefern, um seinen eigenen Hals aus der Schlinge zu ziehen.

Gaddafi ist aber eben total verrückt und größenwahnsinnig, wie Hitler und all die anderen auch! Der ist unberechenbar. Und vor bezahlten Anschlägen würde ich mir wirklich am meisten Sorgen machen, nicht vor offenen militärischen Angriffen. Vor denen können wir uns gut Schützen, und die gibts auch nur solange Gaddafi an der Macht ist. Anschläge könnten sogar seine Familienangehörigen veranlassen, die sich Rächen wollen....


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich würde mir allerdings um Raketenangriffe keine all zu großen sorgen machen. Es sind ja einige Kriegsschiffe vor Ort, die dazu meines Wissens in der Lage sind, die Raketen ohne Probleme abzufangen.


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Wasserminen Gaddafi hat.

Klar ist Gaddafi abgedreht, sieht man ja auch daran, dass er sich selbst einredet, dass sein Volk ihn liebt.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie seine Kinder das sehen, die sind doch gebildet, die sollten einen objektiveren Blick haben und nicht blind hinterherlaufen. Hoffentlich kriegen sie die Kurve und setzen den Vater fest, eher es richtig hässlich wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Interessante Sichtweise, nur das die Veto-Mächte China/Russland kaum eine Resolution zu einem Militärschlag gegen sie selber zulassen dürften (wie sieht denn da das UN-Regelwerk aus in so einer Situation? ^^).



Natürlich sieht das Regelwerk da nichts vor 
Aber abseits der einen Nation, die z.B. zu Israel-Resolutions-Abstimmungen einen Pappaufsteller schicken könnte, machen sich die Vetomächte dann doch noch ein paar Gedanken über "Legitimation" und "klare Linie" 



> Man hätte auch zustimmen können und trotzdem sich nicht direkt an den Militärschläge beteiligen



Aber nur solange niemand fragt, sonst wäre es noch peinlicher geworden.



> (ist die Luftwaffe wohl eh nicht zu in der Lage xD)



Weiß nicht, wie unsere Maschienen mit dem Klima dort zurecht kommen (vermutlich liegt es wieder außerhalb des 10-18°C, 50-80% Luftfeuchtigkeitsrahmens, abseits dessen wir erstmal 5 Jahre nachrüsten müssen  ), aber eigentlich ist die Luftwaffe exakt für dieses Einsatzspektrum ausgerüstet. Nur ein Flughafen in unmittelbarer Nähe wäre noch wünschenswert, aber da kann Italien ja ggf. aushelfen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die spanische Luftwaffe Luftangriffe gegen Stellungen der ETA fliegt.



Die Resolution richtet sich mit nichten nur gegen Luftangriffe. Sie gibt die Berechtigung, absolut alles zu Unternehmen, um Angriffe auf zivile Gebiete zu verhindern. Ein paradisiesche Vorstellung für paramilitärische Gruppierungen, die aus zivilen Gebieten heraus opperieren... (man Stelle sich eine Anwendung dieser Regeln auf Afghanistan vor)



> Moment, die ETA hat auch keine Stellungen



Haben die Aufständischen auch nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Resolution richtet sich mit nichten nur gegen Luftangriffe. Sie gibt die Berechtigung, absolut alles zu Unternehmen, um Angriffe auf zivile Gebiete zu verhindern. Ein paradisiesche Vorstellung für paramilitärische Gruppierungen, die aus zivilen Gebieten heraus opperieren... (man Stelle sich eine Anwendung dieser Regeln auf Afghanistan vor)



Du gehst also davon aus, dass die ausländische Luftwaffe Stellungen der Armee wegbombt, die in Wohngebieten liegen (und dabei auch Wohnhäuser zerstört)?
Hmm, ich dachte, die Resolution sagt aus, dass die Zivilbevölkerung nicht verletzt werden darf oder ist nur die Zivilbevölkerung gemeint, die gegen Gaddafi ist?
Denke wohl nicht, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben die Aufständischen auch nicht



Wenn ich mir Fernsehbilder anschaue, von den letzten Tagen, dann hab ich den Eindruck, dass sie Stellungen haben, z.B. die Luftabwehrgeschütze.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. März 2011)

Ich hab vorhin bei GMX gelesen, dass Libyen Waffenstillstand will. Glaubwürdig?


----------



## nyso (18. März 2011)

Nach Angaben der Rebellen schießen die Soldaten noch immer mit Raketen auf mindestens eine Stadt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin bei GMX gelesen, dass Libyen Waffenstillstand will. Glaubwürdig?


 
Ich denke, dass das kommen wird, weil sie genau wissen, dass sie gegen die ausländischen Jets keine Chance haben.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. März 2011)

War schelcht formuliert. Die Regierung plant einen Waffenstillstand. Das sie noch feuern ist mir klar.

€:  @ qauntenslipstream: Ich denk Gadaffi wird trotzdem abgesägt.


----------



## nyso (18. März 2011)

Nein, Gaddafi hat einen sofortigen Waffenstillstand verkündet. Das heißt, sofortige Einstellung aller Gefechte. Wenn sie noch immer schießen, hat er den Waffenstillstand quasi schon gebrochen


----------



## Skysnake (18. März 2011)

Gaddafi hat nichts von nem Waffenstillstand gesagt, das war nen Minister oder so!

Gaddafi will ja Italien etc mit Raketen angreifen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. März 2011)

Dann is es aber vorbei mit ihm! 
Ist er etwa auf seinen alten Freund Silvio sauer?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. März 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Dann is es aber vorbei mit ihm!
> Ist er etwa auf seinen alten Freund Silvio sauer?


 
Bei "diesem" Männertypus ist Rachsucht an "Verrätern" ziemlich beliebt, von daher: Höchstwahrscheinlich. ^^



Was von dem Waffenstillstand zu halten ist .... naja, einer von Gadaffis Therapeuten wird ihn wohl darauf hingewiesen haben dass die Luftwaffe der Nato ihn in die Steinzeit zurückbomben, und er da rein gar nix gegen machen kann .... also ist da doch noch ein Restfunke an Verstand in seiner Birne, alle Achtung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Gaddafi will ja Italien etc mit Raketen angreifen.


 
Da hat er sich ja viel vorgenommen. 



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Dann is es aber vorbei mit ihm!
> Ist er etwa auf seinen alten Freund Silvio sauer?



Silvio schnappt sich einen riesigen Tennisschläger und schlägt die Raketen zurück. 

Laut letzter Meldung hat das Regime die Angriffe gestoppt, also nicht nur Gerede.
Libyen aktuell: Gaddafis-Regime verkündet sofortige Waffenruhe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du gehst also davon aus, dass die ausländische Luftwaffe Stellungen der Armee wegbombt, die in Wohngebieten liegen (und dabei auch Wohnhäuser zerstört)?



Nein, ich gehe vom genauen Gegenteil aus: Die Luftwaffe verhindert, dass sich libysche Truppen auch nur in die Nähe von Wohngebieten wagen, wo sich die Rebellen dann nach Herzenslust verschanzen können.
Wenn man das rein rechtlich (und die Resolution beinhaltet afaik keinerlei moralische Wertungen, schließlich lassen sich solche auch nur schlecht formulieren) auf Afghanistan überträgt (und "gleiches Recht für alle" ist afaik noch ein hohes gut), dann würde das bedeuten, dass Truppen der offiziellen afghanischen Regierung vom Westen bombardiert werden müssten, sobald sie sich in die Nähe von Taliban-besetzten Wohngebieten begegeben.
Wie gesagt: Ich habe Verständniss dafür, dass sich bei einem derartigen quasi-Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht vornehm enthält. (zumal man ja sagen muss: Wenn sich alle bis auf einen enthalten, ist das auch egal  )



> Hmm, ich dachte, die Resolution sagt aus, dass die Zivilbevölkerung nicht verletzt werden darf oder ist nur die Zivilbevölkerung gemeint, die gegen Gaddafi ist?
> Denke wohl nicht, oder?



Die Resolution erlaubt ausdrücklich alles zum Schutz ziviler Gebiete, mehr afaik nicht. Ich denke, insbesondere die US-Luftwaffe hat oft genug bewiesen, wie viel Vorsicht sie bei der Umsetzung derartiger Ziele angemessen findet...
Große Schäden befürchte ich nicht, es gibt genug offene Strecken in Libyen, wo man die Truppen abfangen kann. Da sehe ich "nur" für die Versorgungs- und Verkehrsinfrastruktur schwarz, falls es längere Kämpfe geben sollte. Wirklich ärgerlich sind allein die rechtlichen Konsequenzen dieser Resolution, denn die UN hat hier stark einseitig Partie ergriffen und die wenigen internationalen Gesetzte, die es gibt bis zum knacken gebeugt. Das passt nicht zum Anspruch einer unabhängigen, supranationalen Instanz, die sich vor allem der Völkerverständigung verschrieben hat.



> Wenn ich mir Fernsehbilder anschaue, von den letzten Tagen, dann hab ich den Eindruck, dass sie Stellungen haben, z.B. die Luftabwehrgeschütze.



Die seh ich meistens auf Pick-ups, bei denen man fürchtet, das jede Minute eine Liegung draus wird, aber garantiert keine Stellung.




DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin bei GMX gelesen, dass Libyen Waffenstillstand will. Glaubwürdig?


 
"Wollen" vielleicht - aber es gibt afaik nicht mal jemandem, mit er darüber verhandeln könnte, oder?


----------



## Skysnake (18. März 2011)

Doch, von den Aufständischen gibt es ja eine selbst eingesetzte "Regierung" die war doch auch schon in Paris soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, und wurde von Frankreich auch als die legitimen Vertreter von Libyen anerkannt. Gab doch von mir mal ne News dazu, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, ich gehe vom genauen Gegenteil aus: Die Luftwaffe verhindert, dass sich libysche Truppen auch nur in die Nähe von Wohngebieten wagen, wo sich die Rebellen dann nach Herzenslust verschanzen können.
> Wenn man das rein rechtlich (und die Resolution beinhaltet afaik keinerlei moralische Wertungen, schließlich lassen sich solche auch nur schlecht formulieren) auf Afghanistan überträgt (und "gleiches Recht für alle" ist afaik noch ein hohes gut), dann würde das bedeuten, dass Truppen der offiziellen afghanischen Regierung vom Westen bombardiert werden müssten, sobald sie sich in die Nähe von Taliban-besetzten Wohngebieten begegeben.
> Wie gesagt: Ich habe Verständniss dafür, dass sich bei einem derartigen quasi-Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht vornehm enthält. (zumal man ja sagen muss: Wenn sich alle bis auf einen enthalten, ist das auch egal  )



die Rebellen haben sich ja in Wohngebiete "verschanzt" was Gaddafis Truppen aber nicht gehindert hat, die Stellungen anzugreifen, und darum gehts ja auch, für Gaddafi sind das alles Terroristen, da macht er keinen Unterschied ob Männer an der Flak stehen oder Mütter sich um das Baby kümmern.
Ist bei Diktatoren in der Regel immer so. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Resolution erlaubt ausdrücklich alles zum Schutz ziviler Gebiete, mehr afaik nicht. Ich denke, insbesondere die US-Luftwaffe hat oft genug bewiesen, wie viel Vorsicht sie bei der Umsetzung derartiger Ziele angemessen findet...
> Große Schäden befürchte ich nicht, es gibt genug offene Strecken in Libyen, wo man die Truppen abfangen kann. Da sehe ich "nur" für die Versorgungs- und Verkehrsinfrastruktur schwarz, falls es längere Kämpfe geben sollte. Wirklich ärgerlich sind allein die rechtlichen Konsequenzen dieser Resolution, denn die UN hat hier stark einseitig Partie ergriffen und die wenigen internationalen Gesetzte, die es gibt bis zum knacken gebeugt. Das passt nicht zum Anspruch einer unabhängigen, supranationalen Instanz, die sich vor allem der Völkerverständigung verschrieben hat.



Was verhindert werden soll, und darum gehts ja erst mal, dass die libysche Luftwaffe die aufständische Bevölkerung nicht mehr bombardieren kann.
Gaddafi muss also auch damit rechnen, dass seine Truppen, sofern er sie auf dem Landweg losschickt, ebenfalls angegriffen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die seh ich meistens auf Pick-ups, bei denen man fürchtet, das jede Minute eine Liegung draus wird, aber garantiert keine Stellung.



Sie haben Pick Ups mit MGs ausgerüstet aber eine ausgewachsene Flak kriegst du nicht auf einen Pick Up.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

Die Zwillinge, die in den Nachrichten auf einigen Toyotas zu sehen waren, waren definitiv auf einer Fla-Lafette und auch definitiv weit größer .50. Wenn das keine Flak ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
Bezüglich Gaddaffis Truppen: Die werden seit Wochen auf dem Landweg losgeschickt und seine Luftwaffe ist scheinbar schon allein durch die Verabschiedung der Resolution am Boden geblieben. Für die Rebellen macht das aber keinen großen Unterschied, denn schwerer Artillerie sind sie genauso hilfslos ausgeliefert. Deswegen beinhaltet die Resolution ja ausdrücklich nicht nur ein Flugverbot, sondern zusätzlich "alles" zum Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen beinhaltet die Resolution ja ausdrücklich nicht nur ein Flugverbot, sondern zusätzlich "alles" zum Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung.



Aber eben keine Bodentruppen und was hindert die Truppen Gaddafis sich bei den Aufständischen einzunisten, bzw. sich unter ihnen zu verstecken und von dort aus Hubschrauber oder Flugzeuge der Ausländer anzugreifen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

Die Aufständischen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Ja, Gaddafis Truppen erobern die Städte und nisten sich da ein und bekämpfen dann die Flugzeuge der UN, was wollen die dann machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

Was sollen die denn dann noch machen? Aufgabe ist es, Angriffe auf Zivilisten zu verhindern. Wenn Gaddaffi sich schon "einnisten" kann, dann hat er den Bürgerkrieg gewonnen und die UN nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Deswegen frag ich ja, kommen dann doch Bodentruppen?
Eine Resolution kann man erweitern.


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

Naja, die Bodentruppen sind nicht nötig zum Schutz. Man muss halt nur mitbekommen, das die Gadaffi-Truppen eine Stadt angreifen. Dann ziehen sich ja die Aufständischen etwas zurück, bzw. halten die Truppen etwas vor der Stadt. Da kann man mit nem Heli schon verdammt viel ausrichten  Son Appache ist da schon sehr schlagkräftig gegen nen paar Bodentruppen. Gleiches gilt auch für Artillerie. Die werden ausgemerzt werden, wenn die nen Schuss abgeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Lass aber mal die Koalitionstruppen zufällig ein Wohnhaus zerstören, dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

Das sind hinzunehmende Kollateralschäden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. März 2011)

Mh, jetzt rückt der Idiot wohl doch auf Bengasi vor .... ich nehme das mit dem "noch ein Rest Verstand" von gestern dann mal wieder zurück .... 


Mal gucken wie lang die Nato-Kampfjets jetzt brauchen um vor Ort einzugreifen, der Herr hat nämlich grad seine letzte Chance verspielt sich da noch irgendwie aus der Affäre zu ziehen.


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

Absolut. 

Ich habs auch kaum glauben können, das da nen Jet über der Stadt war, welcher dann abgeschossen wurde...

Der DEPP hat wohl darauf gehofft, das genau das passiert, und dann als Angriff auf ein unbewaffnetes Flugzeug hinstellen zu können oder so.

Aber so recht hab ich keine Ahnung was sich der Mensch denkt. Ist wohl einfach zu verrückt, als das man seine Gedanken nachvollziehen könnte....

Er hat es jetzt auf jeden Fall total verschissen. Ich rechne fest damit, das sämtliche Stellungen im Umkreis von sagen wir mal 20 km um Bengasi etc. bis in die Steinzeit gebombt werden von der Nato.


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

Sodele heute Nachmittag soll es die ersten Luftschläge geben. Kam gerade in den Nachrichten auf n24


----------



## nyso (19. März 2011)

_13.59 Uhr: Das bei Bengasi abgeschossene Flugzeug hat offenbar nicht zum Arsenal von Gaddafi gehört. Es habe sich um eine Maschine der Aufständischen gehandelt, sagte ein Rebellenvertreter. „Wir haben wenige Flugzeuge, und sie sind alt.“ Es habe sich um einen Mirage-Jet aus französischer Produktion gehandelt. Der Pilot sei getötet worden._

+++ Live-Ticker Libyen +++: Abgeschossenes Flugzeug gehörte Aufständischen - +++ Live-Ticker Libyen +++ - FOCUS Online


----------



## Skysnake (19. März 2011)

kann ich irgendwie kaum glauben....


----------



## nyso (19. März 2011)

Bombardement läuft endgültig.
Nachmittags die ersten Panzer von Franzosen zerstört, inzwischen schießen die Amis mit Raketen auf Flugabwehrstellungen. 

Was mich eben geschockt hat ist eine Meldung bei Focus. Hier im Zusammenhang:

_21.15 Uhr: Mehr Details zum US-Bombardement: Nach Angaben eines Militärsprechers wurden mehrere Geschosse von Schiffen der Marine im Mittelmeer aus abgefeuert. Der Angriff läuft offenbar noch. Er erfolge in mehreren Phasen, so der Sprecher. Ziele sind Flugabwehr-Stellungen in der Umgebung der Hauptstadt Tripolis sowie entlang des Küstenstreifens südlich der Stadt Bengasi. 

21.05 Uhr: *Nach Angaben des libyschen Fernsehens sind bei Luftangriffen auf die Hauptstadt Tripolis Wohngebiete getroffen worden. Die Berichte wurden zunächst nicht von unabhängigen Quellen bestätigt.*

20.52 Uhr: Die Streitkräfte der USA haben Tomahawk-Marschflugkörper auf Stellungen der libyschen Flugabwehr abgeschossen, wie das Pentagon mitteilt. Nach Medienberichten wurden sie von einem US-Kriegsschiff abgeschossen. Der britische Premierminister David Cameron gab unterdessen in London bekannt, dass auch die Streitkräfte seines Landes inzwischen in Libyen im Einsatz seien._

+++ Live-Ticker Libyen +++: USA bombardieren Ziele in Libyen - +++ Live-Ticker Libyen +++ - FOCUS Online

Von wem gingen diese Luftangriffe aus? Waren es Gaddafis Flugzeuge, oder gar die amerikanischen Tomahawk??? Gleich in den ersten Stunden Wohngebiete dem Erdboden gleich machen passt nicht ganz zu dem, was in der Resolution steht.


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

In "Wohngebieten" stehen aber auch öfters mal Nachrichtenzentralen als auch anderweitige Führungsgebäude, die man gern mal plättet. Ist halt immer die Frage, WAS man als Wohngebiet bezeichnet. Ist ein Viertel in dem die Führungsleute wohnen mit Büros etc ein Wohngebiet oder ein Verwaltungs-/Militärviertel? Zumal die Quelle mit dem libyschen Fernsehen halt schon verdammt glaubwürdig ist.... Ich mein da wurde auch gesagt, das nur ein paar Leute auf Drogen die Polizisten angreifen, und es würde nur einige hundert Opfer geben, wobei das fast alles Polizisten etc seien.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Nun ja, Zentralen von Regierungsapparaten werden ja nun mal sehr gerne in Wohngebiete gebaut oder zwischen Hochhäusern versteckt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was mich eben geschockt hat ist eine Meldung bei Focus. Hier im Zusammenhang:
> 
> _21.15 Uhr: Mehr Details zum US-Bombardement: Nach Angaben eines Militärsprechers wurden mehrere Geschosse von Schiffen der Marine im Mittelmeer aus abgefeuert. Der Angriff läuft offenbar noch. Er erfolge in mehreren Phasen, so der Sprecher. Ziele sind Flugabwehr-Stellungen in der Umgebung der Hauptstadt Tripolis sowie entlang des Küstenstreifens südlich der Stadt Bengasi.
> 
> ...


 
Da die Rebellen nach heute Vormittag hoffentlich am Boden bleiben, kommen wohl nur Nato-Truppen für die Angriffe in Frage und wenn die Nation, die jedes einzelne Rot-Kreuz-Lager in Afghanistan mit einem Terrorcamp verwechselt hat, wieder anfängt, ihre "Präzisions"waffen einzusetzen (es gibt eine nette Tomahawk-Onboardaufnahme aus dem mittleren Golfkrieg, an deren Ende nicht irgend ein Bunker ein Ziel auftaucht, sondern ein armes Kamel, dass gerade zu seinem letzten Schritt ansetzt), dann ist imho alles möglich.


----------



## Arthuriel (20. März 2011)

Angeblich lässt Gaddafi jetzt ca. 1 Million Anhänger mit Waffen ausstatten. 20 Minuten Online Bildstrecke - Aufstand in Libyen

Anmerkung meinerseits: Das diese Aktion menschenverachtend ist, brauche ich vermutlich nicht anzusprechen bzw. es sollte klar sein. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob der Staat überhaupt so viele Waffen und Anhänger hat  oder ob es eher darauf hinausläuft, dass er einfach versucht, die Massen zu mobilisieren, egal wie schlecht ausgebildet und ausgerüstet sind, um letztendlich an der Macht zu bleiben oder Libyen mit in den Abgrund zu reißen, falls er sterben sollte.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. März 2011)

Ausschnitte seiner Rede:



			
				Handelsblatt schrieb:
			
		

> Im Krieg gegen die „Kreuzritter“ werde „das ganze Mittelmeer zum Schlachtfeld“, drohte Gaddafi. Die Kriegsgegner bezeichnete er als „Monster“ und „Kriminelle“. „Ihr werdet stürzen, wie Hitler gestürzt ist. Alle Tyrannen stürzen.“



Quelle: Handelsblatt

Besonders der letzte Satz ist lustig … er sieht also seinen eigenen Untergang vorraus, nur dumm das er davon noch nichts bemerkt hat.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. März 2011)

Ach, der Gadaffi hat'n Rad ab .... ob der ernsthaft glaubt was er selber sagt? Er meint echt er könnte gegen die modernste Luftwaffe der Welt mit seinem bisschen 70er Jahre Sowjetequipment und seinen paar Söldnern gewinnen ...



Btw: Laut diverser Umfragen (N-TV, dimap ..) sind 2/3 der Deutschen FÜR den Militärschlag (lustigerweise dann aber wieder 2/3 gegen eine deutsche Beteiligung), da wird mal einer draus schlau .... Krieg gegen 'nen Despoten ja, aber ohne uns?!


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. März 2011)

Das wundert dich? Wie viele sagen, das sich was ändern muß in Deutschland, nur wie viele stehen von denen auf der Straße … moment ich schau mal kurz aus dem Fenster … keiner?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Hatte ich nicht mal gesagt, dass Gaddafi größenwahnsinnig ist und ein gewisser Moderator, dessen Name mir gerade entfallen ist, war der Meinung, dass er das nicht ist und rational denken kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. März 2011)

Und ich hab ihn mit Hitler verglichen ... soll ich dich jetzt liebhaben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Na ja, Hitler war dann aber doch noch ein anderes Kaliber als Gaddafi.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. März 2011)

Wieso wahnsinnig, hat nen Schnurrbart, geht gegen sein Volk vor (Gegner seiner Ansichten)  und sieht sich selbst als Held … nur das Weltkriegsszenario fehlt noch.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das wundert dich? Wie viele sagen, das sich was ändern muß in Deutschland, nur wie viele stehen von denen auf der Straße … moment ich schau mal kurz aus dem Fenster … keiner?!


 
Stimmt auch wieder. Wir sind das Volk der Stammtische und Karnevalssessionen, laut werden nur so weit dass es niemand hört, das Volk der Rage und des Tatendrangs sind die Franzosen ... naja, und die toben sich da unten ja jetzt grad aus. ^^



Freiheit für die Welt ja, aber bitte ohne wirklich was dafür zu tun ... Sanktionen wie z.B. Importverbote für alkoholische Getränke oder total superschwere Waffen z.B., wirkt ja auch in Nordkorea wahre Wunder, das Volk dort steht kurz vor dem friedlich-demokratischen Umbruch dank unseren wohlüberlegten politischen Massnahmen ....


----------



## Arthuriel (20. März 2011)

Nochmal zum Thema Wahnsinn oder Außergewöhnlich:
Hmm, Gaddafi besitzt auch eine Elitegruppe, die aus 40 Jungfrauen besteht und als seine Bodyguards dienen.

Hier ist der englische Artikel:
Amazonian Guard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Und hier ist der deutsche Artikel, der allerdings nicht so ausführlich ist:
Amazonen-Garde

@Ob4ru|3r: Ah, da kennt noch jemand den Podcast "Super Kim" von Extra 3.


----------



## bigmaik (20. März 2011)

Also ich stehe bei dem Thema auf der Seite der Amis usw. Gegen Gaddafi muss jetzt mal etwas unternommen werden.
Und alle die es kritisieren, weil Zivilisten sterben können, sollten sich mal überlegen wie viele noch sterben werden, wenn Gaddafi so weiter macht. Das würden bestimmt einige mehr sein^^

Ich finde es nur etwas schade, dass Deutschland sich mal wieder daraus hält. Denn umso mehr Nationen mithelfen, umso schneller wäre das zu ende. Besonders da Gaddafi auch mit Angriffen im Mittelmeerraum gedroht hat. Aber ich frage mich auch, ob der sich wirklich richtig mit den anderen Nationen anlegen möchte, er könnte mit seinen paar Söldner nichtmal was gegen die Amis alleine anrichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Das mit dem Mittelmeer ist nur Gelaber. Saddam hatte damals auch gesagt, dass sie die US Armee in der Wüste aufmischen werden, und was ist daraus geworden?


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2011)

Mit was will der den andere Länder angreifen, Steine werfen oder wie


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. März 2011)

Hat zu Zeiten von Hammurapi wunderbar funktioniert und der Goliath wurde damit auch besiegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Hab ich doch gesagt, sobald es los geht, fängt die arabische Liga an zu kritisieren. 
Libyen-Ticker: Arabische Liga verurteilt Luftschläge gegen Libyen | Aufruhr in Arabien - Frankfurter Rundschau


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2011)

Nur feuert Goliath mit tomahawk raketen zurück, mal im ernst der Typ ist einfach nur ein Witz


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt, sobald es los geht, fängt die arabische Liga an zu kritisieren.
> Libyen-Ticker: Arabische Liga verurteilt Luftschläge gegen Libyen | Aufruhr in Arabien*- Frankfurter Rundschau


 
Naja, die Überschrift ist wieder "minimal" reißerisch... Ist ja klar, dass das niemand will, das Zivilisten bombardiert werden, ihnen hätte aber auch klar sein müssen, das es immer auch Kollataralschäden gibt. Leider...

Was einige hier vergessen, Libyen hat durchaus Raketen, die bis nach Italien reichen sollten. Sooo ganz machtlos ist Gadaffi also nicht, auch wenn klar ist, das die von den Schiffen etc. abgefangen werden können, aber das muss eben auch klappen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, die Überschrift ist wieder "minimal" reißerisch... Ist ja klar, dass das niemand will, das Zivilisten bombardiert werden, ihnen hätte aber auch klar sein müssen, das es immer auch Kollataralschäden gibt. Leider...


 
Die Frage ist halt, was ist ihnen lieber, wenn Gaddafi tausende Landsleute tötet oder dass die Koalitionstruppen bei einem Militärschlag ein ziviles Auto mit treffen, wo es dann 4 Tote gibt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, was ist ihnen lieber, wenn Gaddafi tausende Landsleute tötet oder dass die Koalitionstruppen bei einem Militärschlag ein ziviles Auto mit treffen, wo es dann 4 Tote gibt.


 
Damit wäre alles gesagt


Ich finde die ganze Sache hat einfach zu lange gedauert bis endlich eingegriffen wurde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, was ist ihnen lieber, wenn Gaddafi tausende Landsleute tötet oder dass die Koalitionstruppen bei einem Militärschlag ein ziviles Auto mit treffen, wo es dann 4 Tote gibt.


 
Lieb wären ihnen vermutlich, wenn Gaddaffis Volk wieder kuscht. Die Alternative zum offenen Konflikt mit der westlichen Welt (und ggf. dummer Gedanken in ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung, wenn die Nachrichten noch länger so aussehen) war die Unterstützung einer Flugverbotszone. Was jetzt beschlossen wurde, beinhaltet auch Bodenangriffe...


Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche qualifizierten Schätzungen dritter, wie groß die Gruppierungen Rebellen/Anhänger/Neutrale ungefähr sind?


----------



## Skysnake (20. März 2011)

Nein, solche Schätzungen gibt es nicht.

Ich frage mich aber wie du zu der Aussage kommt, dass der jetzige Beschluss Bodenangriffe beinhalten würde 

Es heißt doch in der Resolution AUSDRÜCKLICH das Bodentruppen ausgeschlossen seien. Also keine Ahnung wie du somit zu so ner Aussage kommst


----------



## zøtac (20. März 2011)

Ich glaub ich sehe das ganze viel zu unkompliziert und kurzsichtig, aber am besten wärs doch Gadaffi um die ecke zu bringen und die Aufständischen mit Bodentruppen zu unterstützen bis es in Libyen wieder einigermaßen läuft


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lieb wären ihnen vermutlich, wenn Gaddaffis Volk wieder kuscht.


 
Ist sicher auch das, was einige westliche Regierungen wollen, schließlich konnte man mit Gaddafi sehr gute Geschäfte machen, das ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich, zumindest nicht für die, die beteiligt sind.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich sehe das ganze viel zu unkompliziert und kurzsichtig, aber am besten wärs doch Gadaffi um die ecke zu bringen und die Aufständischen mit Bodentruppen zu unterstützen bis es in Libyen wieder einigermaßen läuft


 
Sieh es mal anders. Wenn in Frankreich proteste ausbrechen, und Sarkozy geht massiv gegen die Freiheitskämpfer vor, sollten wir dann Sarkozy, oder die paar Freiheitskämpfer unterstützen? Oder sollten wir uns nicht komplett raushalten, immerhin geht es uns einen Scheißdreck an?

Libyen ist ein eigenständiges Land, und da kann man nicht einfach einmarschieren und/oder den Premier/Diktator/Kanzler/whatever um die Ecke bringen. Die Flugverbotszone an sich würde die Gesetze schon arg beanspruchen, aber dass der Westen einseitig Partei ergreift, ist eigentlich ein Unding. Menschlich gesehen, mit den uns vorliegenden Fakten nur logisch, aber eben verdammt heikel.

Der Großteil des Volkes wird hinter Gaddafi stehen, bzw. hält sich raus oder flüchtet. Die Rebellen machen doch höchstens 10-15% des Volkes aus. Wieso mischen wir uns da überhaupt ein? Die Rebellen haben inzwischen Panzer, Flugzeuge, und eben Antipanzer- und Antiflugzeugwaffen. Wenn das libysche Volk diesen Umsturz wirklich will, sollten sie es auch alleine schaffen.

So, jetzt hängt mich wie Saddam

Aber diese Gedanken sollte man bei der ganzen Thematik eben auch im Hinterkopf behalten.

Und vergleiche zu Afghanistan oder dem Irak sorgen da übrigens für extreme Magenschmerzen. In Libyen unterstützen wir die Freiheitskämpfer, und in Afghanisten bomben wir sie in Grund und Boden. Dabei wollen die Taliban nichts anderes, als ihr Land zurück, ihre eigenen Gesetze machen, ihr eigenes Leben leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Sieh es mal anders. Wenn in Frankreich proteste ausbrechen, und Sarkozy geht massiv gegen die Freiheitskämpfer vor, sollten wir dann Sarkozy, oder die paar Freiheitskämpfer unterstützen? Oder sollten wir uns nicht komplett raushalten, immerhin geht es uns einen Scheißdreck an?


 
In Frankreich passiert das deswegen nicht, weil niemand mit Waffengewalt unterdrückt wird.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das mit dem Mittelmeer ist nur Gelaber. Saddam hatte damals auch gesagt, dass sie die US Armee in der Wüste aufmischen werden, und was ist daraus geworden?


 
Mh, also ... ich erinnere mich da noch ganz gut an den irakischen Lügenminister, der jeden Tag aufs neue vernichtende Niederlagen der Amis verkündet hat ... bis quasi auf einmal ein amerikanischer Bradley in die Strasse einbog. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt, sobald es los geht, fängt die arabische Liga an zu kritisieren.
> Libyen-Ticker: Arabische Liga verurteilt Luftschläge gegen Libyen | Aufruhr in Arabien*- Frankfurter Rundschau


 
Mhhh ... naja, gut, dass das kommen würde war klar. 





nyso schrieb:


> *snip*


 Der Unterschied ist dass der französische Giftzwerg - egal WIE schlecht er je drauf sein sollte - wohl nicht mit Panzern, Artillerie und Kampfflugzeugen in Wohngebiete ballern lässt, oder so schöne Aktionen bringt wie auf Krankenwagen (die Rebellen fortbringen) schiessen lässt, oder gezielte Tötungen dieser in Krankenhäusern ... gucke die Tage öfter das englische Al-Jazeera, da kommen schon seit Wochen nur Meldungen derartiger Ruhmestaten aus Libyen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, also ... ich erinnere mich da noch ganz gut an den irakischen Lügenminister, der jeden Tag aufs neue vernichtende Niederlagen der Amis verkündet hat ... bis quasi auf einmal ein amerikanischer Bradley in die Strasse einbog.



Jop, den kenne ich auch noch, der hat gesagt, dass die amerikanischen Soldaten vor den Stadtmauern Selbstmord begehen würden und als die ersten US Panzer durch Bagdad fuhren, war er wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. 
Weiß eigentlich einer, was aus ihm geworden ist?


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Frankreich passiert das deswegen nicht, weil niemand mit Waffengewalt unterdrückt wird.


 
Gut, Frankreich war ein schlechtes Beispiel. Nehmen wir doch einfach Bahrain, immerhin sind wir eh schon in der Region....

Wird der Westen den Bahrainis helfen? Sicher nicht. Amerika wird das verhindern. Egal wie viele tote Bahrainis in den Straßen liegen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, den kenne ich auch noch, der hat gesagt, dass die amerikanischen Soldaten vor den Stadtmauern Selbstmord begehen würden und als die ersten US Panzer durch Bagdad fuhren, war er wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.
> Weiß eigentlich einer, was aus ihm geworden ist?


 
Mhhh ... gibts nen arabischen Ableger von Fox News? Der würde da hinpassen kein Zweiter, als Anchorman.


----------



## zøtac (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Dabei wollen die Taliban nichts anderes, als ihr Land zurück, ihre eigenen Gesetze machen, ihr eigenes Leben leben.


... und die Frauen unterdrücken, die Westliche Kultur unterdrücken, alles mit Gewalt durchsetzten, einen Gottesstaat gründen. Außerdem ist den Taliban Afghanistan nicht genug, die sind auch ne Bedrohung für angrenzende Länder. 

Aber @Topic
Naja, in Libyen gibts mMn grad ne Militärdiktatur, sollte man nicht zulassen, vorallem wird die Flüchtlingszahl dann immer weiter steigen, auch nicht grad das gelbe vom Ei


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mhhh ... gibts nen arabischen Ableger von Fox News? Der würde da hinpassen kein Zweiter, als Anchorman.


 
Angeblich arbeitet er für die Atomlobby, aber ich weiß es nicht genau.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> ... und die Frauen unterdrücken,



Ist das unser Problem? Was geht uns das an?



zøtac schrieb:


> die Westliche Kultur unterdrücken,



Die Taliban? Wann? 



zøtac schrieb:


> alles mit Gewalt durchsetzten,



wenn das Volk das nicht will, wird es die schon loswerden. Die Afghanen wünschen sich aber die Taliban zurück, während sie uns verteufeln.
Btw, wessen Außenpolitik kennt nur Gewalt? RICHTIG, unsere engsten Verbündeten, Amerika



zøtac schrieb:


> einen Gottesstaat gründen.



Und wieder, was geht uns das an? Wenn das Volk gläubig ist und das wünscht, dann sollen sie es machen. Geht uns doch nen feuchten Scheißdreck an.



zøtac schrieb:


> Außerdem ist den Taliban Afghanistan nicht genug, die sind auch ne Bedrohung für angrenzende Länder.



Woher hast du denn die Info? Haben die Taliban jemals ein anderes Land angegriffen, oder auch nur bedroht?


----------



## zøtac (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ist das unser Problem? Was geht uns das an?


Schau dir das mal an, die Frauen werden da verstümmelt, geschlagen, dürfen die Häuser teilweise nicht verlassen etc., sowas geht einfach nicht


> Die Taliban? Wann?


Naja, das zeigt allein schon das sie jeden bekehren oder vertreiben wollen der nicht das selbe glaubt wie sie...




> wenn das Volk das nicht will, wird es die schon loswerden. Die Afghanen wünschen sich aber die Taliban zurück, während sie uns verteufeln.
> Btw, wessen Außenpolitik kennt nur Gewalt? RICHTIG, unsere engsten Verbündeten, Amerika


Jetzt frag ich dich, woher hast DU deine Informationen? Der großteil der Bevölkerung will die Taliban eben nicht zurück, sie haben Angst vor ihnen. Und sie sind, wie man sieht, nicht in der Lage sich alleine gegen die Taliban zu verteidigen. 
Das mit Amerika ist n anderes Thema^^



> Und wieder, was geht uns das an? Wenn das Volk gläubig ist und das wünscht, dann sollen sie es machen. Geht uns doch nen feuchten Scheißdreck an.


N Gottesstaat funktioniert einfach nicht, ohne unnötig Blut zu vergießen. Und wer sagt das das Volk das Wünscht? Nur weil sie gläubig sind wollen sie noch lange keinen Gottesstaat. 




> Woher hast du denn die Info? Haben die Taliban jemals ein anderes Land angegriffen, oder auch nur bedroht?


Nein, aber hätten sie erstmal AFG würden sie ganz sicher nicht halt machen wenn man noch mehr haben kann


Aber genug des Offtopic


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ist das unser Problem? Was geht uns das an?



Warte ab, bald kommen die zu uns. 



nyso schrieb:


> Die Taliban? Wann?



Indem sie unter deinem Bett so lange eine Bombe legen, bis du dich ihnen beugst und alles tust, was die wollen.



nyso schrieb:


> wenn das Volk das nicht will, wird es die schon loswerden.



Aha, sieht man ja an Libyen, wie das geht. 



nyso schrieb:


> Und wieder, was geht uns das an? Wenn das Volk gläubig ist und das wünscht, dann sollen sie es machen. Geht uns doch nen feuchten Scheißdreck an.



tja, und was machst du, wenn sie dir das auch aufzwingen wollen?



nyso schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn die Info? Haben die Taliban jemals ein anderes Land angegriffen, oder auch nur bedroht?


 
Die Taliban sind kein Land, sie leben in einem Land, jetzt leben sie in Pakistan.
Greifen sie die Autorität Pakistans an?
Na klar, oder wer legt die Bomben?


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Schau dir das mal an, die Frauen werden da verstümmelt, geschlagen, dürfen die Häuser teilweise nicht verlassen etc., sowas geht einfach nicht


 
Klar geht sowas nicht, aber geht uns das was an? Ein Umdenken kann man nicht herbeibomben. Das muss jedes Volk alleine schaffen.



zøtac schrieb:


> Naja, das zeigt allein schon das sie jeden bekehren oder vertreiben wollen der nicht das selbe glaubt wie sie...



Was glauben die Taliban denn? Es sind Freiheitskämpfer aus dem Volk, mit diversen Glaubensrichtungen.




zøtac schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich dich, woher hast DU deine Informationen? Der großteil der Bevölkerung will die Taliban eben nicht zurück, sie haben Angst vor ihnen. Und sie sind, wie man sieht, nicht in der Lage sich alleine gegen die Taliban zu verteidigen.
> Das mit Amerika ist n anderes Thema^^



Die Taliban sind die Freiheitskämpfer des Volkes, warum sollte das Volk sie nicht wollen? Wir machen seit Jahren jagd auf sie, und es werden trotzdem immer mehr. Sie haben eine breite Unterstützung im Volk. Sie werden vom Volk gedeckt und versorgt, weil sie im Kampf gegen die ausländischen Invasoren, also uns, ihr Leben riskieren. 



zøtac schrieb:


> N Gottesstaat funktioniert einfach nicht, ohne unnötig Blut zu vergießen. Und wer sagt das das Volk das Wünscht? Nur weil sie gläubig sind wollen sie noch lange keinen Gottesstaat.



Wie gesagt, sowas muss aus dem Volk kommen, und eben nicht aus dem Kampfbomber. Wir waren auch lange genug ein Gottesstaat, Jahrhunderte! Und wir haben uns selbst davon befreit.



zøtac schrieb:


> Nein, aber hätten sie erstmal AFG würden sie ganz sicher nicht halt machen wenn man noch mehr haben kann
> 
> 
> Aber genug des Offtopic


 

Sie hatten Afghanistan, sie waren die Herrscher, nachdem sie die Russen vertrieben habe und bis wir sie in den Orbit gebombt haben. Und sie haben keinerlei Feindseligkeiten anderen Nationen gegenüber gezeigt.


Eine Offtopicfrage habe ich aber noch 
Gaddafi hat diese Panzer hier: Arabische Welt: Blutige Proteste in Libyen - Bilder - Krise in der arabischen Welt - FOCUS Online
http://www.n24.de/media/_fotos/bildergalerien/gaddafi40jahrestag/Nic385259.jpg

Weiß einer von euch was das für Panzer sind? Ich kenne mich da gut aus, aber die erkenne ich nicht. Beim zweiten erinnert mich die Wanne an einen der diversen englischen Panzer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Das muss jedes Volk alleine schaffen.



Sieht man ja in Libyen, wie das geht. 



nyso schrieb:


> Was glauben die Taliban denn? Es sind Freiheitskämpfer aus dem Volk, mit diversen Glaubensrichtungen.



Freiheit denn für was?
Das Volk zu unterdrücken?



nyso schrieb:


> Die Taliban sind die Freiheitskämpfer des Volkes, warum sollte das Volk sie nicht wollen? Wir machen seit Jahren jagd auf sie, und es werden trotzdem immer mehr. Sie haben eine breite Unterstützung im Volk. Sie werden vom Volk gedeckt und versorgt, weil sie im Kampf gegen die ausländischen Invasoren, also uns, ihr Leben riskieren.



Öhm, bei rund 50% der Bevölkerung haben sie garantiert keine Unterstützung. 



nyso schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sowas muss aus dem Volk kommen, und eben nicht aus dem Kampfbomber. Wir waren auch lange genug ein Gottesstaat, Jahrhunderte! Und wir haben uns selbst davon befreit.



Jep, weil wir unsere Religion reformiert haben, und das muss der Islam auch machen, sonst wird er immer nur ein Klotz am Bein sein.



nyso schrieb:


> Sie hatten Afghanistan, sie waren die Herrscher, nachdem sie die Russen vertrieben habe und bis wir sie in den Orbit gebombt haben. Und sie haben keinerlei Feindseligkeiten anderen Nationen gegenüber gezeigt.



Öhm, das erzähl mal den 1/3 des Landes, die nicht unter der Kontrolle der Taliban waren. 



nyso schrieb:


> Eine Offtopicfrage habe ich aber noch
> Gaddafi hat diese Panzer hier: Arabische Welt: Blutige Proteste in Libyen - Bilder - Krise in der arabischen Welt - FOCUS Online
> http://www.n24.de/media/_fotos/bildergalerien/gaddafi40jahrestag/Nic385259.jpg
> 
> Weiß einer von euch was das für Panzer sind? Ich kenne mich da gut aus, aber die erkenne ich nicht. Beim zweiten erinnert mich die Wanne an einen der diversen englischen Panzer.


 
Keine Ahnung, Panzer kannst du überall kaufen.


----------



## Arthuriel (20. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob das auf dem einem Bild englische Panzer sind. Du kannst ja u.a. mal hier gucken und schauen, ob du fündig wirst: Modern equipment of the British Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Allerdings sollte man vielleicht auch noch eventuelle Umbauten, andere Versionen usw. mitbedenken.

Ansonsten besitzt Libyen zum Großteil Panzer aus Russland: Streitkräfte Libyens

P.S.: Ich habe mal im englischen Wikipedia die Panzer aus Großbritannien, Russland usw. angeguckt und bisher habe ich keinen gesehen, der so eckig war wie die auf dem zweiten Bild.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Ansonsten besitzt Libyen zum Großteil Panzer aus Russland: Streitkräfte Libyens


 
Kann aber auch sein, dass Gaddafi, als er dem Terrorismus ab schwor, ein paar "Geschenke" in Form von Panzern bekommen hat, oder sich durch "Geldgeschenke" neue Panzer gekauft hat, keine Ahnung.


----------



## nyso (20. März 2011)

Danke für den Link, hab ihn gefunden.

Der ist das.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmaria_(Geschütz))

_Palmaria ist ein äußerst wendiges und schnelles Fahrzeug. Hinzu kommt eine hohe Geländegängigkeit, da das Chassis von einem schnellen Kampfpanzer übernommen wurde. Ein ungewöhnliches Merkmal ist der Hilfsmotor für den Turm. Dieser erlaubt eine schnellere Drehung des Turmes und erspart dem eigentlichen Antriebsmotor Treibstoff. Bei dieser Haubitze wurde ein automatisches Ladesystem verwendet, das alle 15 Sekunden eine Schussabgabe ermöglicht. Palmaria ist in der Lage, eine große Auswahl unterschiedlicher Munition abzufeuern. Dazu zählen:
hochexplosive Granaten
hochexplosiv/Splitter
Tochtermunition
RAP-Geschosse
Panzerabwehrminen

1982 bestellte Libyen 210 Palmaria-Panzerhaubitzen, weitere 25 gingen an Nigeria. In Argentinien wurde 1986 der Palmaria-Turm auf modifizierte Chassis des Tanque Argentino Mediano installiert. Die auf diese Weise entstandenen 17 Panzerhaubitzen erhielten die Bezeichnung VCA 155 (Vehículo de Combate de Artillería de 155 mm)._


----------



## Arthuriel (21. März 2011)

Das scheint tatsächlich das entsprechende Fahrzeug zu sein. Allerdings solltest du nochmal den Link verbessern, da er nicht funktioniert (man kommt nicht direkt auf den Artikel, sondern muss erst auf Suche klicken, da du die geschlossene Klammer hinter dem Wort "Geschütz" vergessen hast).

Hmm, anscheinend ist das das einzige Militärfahrzeug aus italienischer Produktion. Naja, es war auch für den Export bestimmt und Libyen hatte daran halt Interesse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Hmm, anscheinend ist das das einzige Militärfahrzeug aus italienischer Produktion. Naja, es war auch für den Export bestimmt und Libyen hatte daran halt Interesse.


 
Wieso, werden auch Waffen produziert, die nicht für den Export vorgesehen sind?


----------



## Arthuriel (21. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber es gibt u.a. auch sowas wie Eigenbedarf, wobei ich eher darauf hinaus wollte, dass dieses Geschütz laut Wikipedia vor allem für den Markt im Nahen Osten bestimmt war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber es gibt u.a. auch sowas wie Eigenbedarf, wobei ich eher darauf hinaus wollte, dass dieses Geschütz laut Wikipedia vor allem für den Markt im Nahen Osten bestimmt war.


 
Jep, da in Deutschland der Eigenbedarf nicht so groß ist, sind wir auch nur der drittgrößte Waffenexporteur der Welt.


----------



## Arthuriel (21. März 2011)

Das kommt halt auf das jeweilige Produkt, die Marktsituation, den Eigenbedarf usw. an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Überall da, wo es Kriege gibt, ist deutsche Technologie nicht weit weg.
Das gilt auch für die Anreicherung von Uran, die deutschen Techniken sind da führend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber wie du zu der Aussage kommt, dass der jetzige Beschluss Bodenangriffe beinhalten würde
> 
> Es heißt doch in der Resolution AUSDRÜCKLICH das Bodentruppen ausgeschlossen seien. Also keine Ahnung wie du somit zu so ner Aussage kommst


 
Öhm - undeutlich ausgedrückt. "Bodenangriff" kann alle Formen von Angriffen gegen Bodenziele bezeichnen, ich meinte Angriffe aus der Luft gegen Bodenziele (wogegen die von der arabischen Liga geforderte Flugverbotszone ausschließlich Luft-Luft bedeutet hätte)


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ich meinte Angriffe aus der Luft gegen Bodenziele (wogegen die von der arabischen Liga geforderte Flugverbotszone ausschließlich Luft-Luft bedeutet hätte)


 
Was nützt aber eine Flugverbotszone, wenn Gaddafi halt mit Panzern anrückt, dagegen haben die Aufständischen auch kein Mittel und dann würde die arabische Liga irgendwann nach Bodentruppen rufen.
Dazu mal eine blöde Frage, wieso regelt die arabische Liga das nicht alleine, haben die denn keine Staaten in ihrer Gemeinschaft, die sich militärisch darum kümmern könnten?


----------



## nyso (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Überall da, wo es Kriege gibt, ist deutsche Technologie nicht weit weg.
> Das gilt auch für die Anreicherung von Uran, die *deutschen Techniken sind da führend*.


 
Grob in den Raum geraten, machen 10 Panzerhaubitzen 2000 aus sämtlichen 160-210 Haubitzen die Gaddafi besitzt innerhalb weniger Stunden Wüstenstaub.
Jede führt 60 Schuss bei sich, also reichen wohl auch 3-4


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2011)

S.o.: Die arabische Liga ist ein loser diplomatischer Verbund ohne irgendwelche Formalitäten für Kriegseinsätze. Erst recht nicht Angriffskriege gegen Mitglieder. Sowas muss über die UN laufen und selbst mit Mandat hat die arabische Liga (s.o.  ) keine direkte Eingriffsmöglichkeit. Die gut bewaffneten und derzeit politisch stabilen Mitglieder bräuchten erstmal Überflugrechte bzw. direkt Nutzungsrechte für Basen von Libyens Nachbarstaaten.

Bezüglich des Nutzens einer nur-Flugverbotszone: Hab nicht gesagt, dass es den gibt - aber das war es, was die arabische Lige mittragen wollte und dementsprechend ist logisch, dass sie jetzt alles, was darüber hinaus geht, kritisch betrachten. Ich persönlich finde weiterhin die Resolution völkerrechtlich höchst problematisch. Ansonsten warte ich ab, was aus dem Land wird, wenn die Nato die Militärgewalt übernimmt. Wäre nicht der erste Staat, in dem die USA ein ungeliebtes Regime stürzen und sich unter den Nachfolgern rein gar nichts bessert, so dass der Nettoeffekt in der zerbombten Infrastruktur besteht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre nicht der erste Staat, in dem die USA ein ungeliebtes Regime stürzen und sich unter den Nachfolgern rein gar nichts bessert, so dass der Nettoeffekt in der zerbombten Infrastruktur besteht.


 
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, schiebt Obama nur seine Flugzeuge an um schnell die militärische Herrschaft zu haben (das machen andere ja auch, sind inzwischen eine ganze Menge Staaten, die dabei sind), aber an Bodentruppen ist Obama nicht interessiert, das will er auch überhaupt nicht. Ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob die überhaupt Gaddafi stürzen wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2011)

Wenn sie Gaddaffis Militär aus der Luft vernichten, werden die verbleibenden Rebellen problemlos in der Lage sein ihn zu stürzen. Der Effekt ist der gleiche, wie bei einem vollständige US-Angriff ala Irak: Das alte Regime ist weg, aber die neue "Regierung" stützt sich (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Ägypten) auf einen wieder nur kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung, hat wenig bis keine politische Kompetenz und einiges an Kriegsschäden wiederaufzubauen, wärend sie sich zeitgleich mit den Anhängern des alten Regimes rumärgert. Ein Regime wohlgemerkt, dass dem islamistischen Terrorismus so nahe stand, wie nur ein zweites.

Sowas kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht. De facto ist ein Reset in die Anarchie und was daraus erwächst, ist schwer vorhersehbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Aber wenn sie nur Luft/Luft Schläge machen, dann vernichten sie eben nicht Gaddafis Militär.
Und bisher sieht es nicht danach aus, dass er gestürzt wird. Erst wenn seine eigenen Leute nicht mehr mit ihm sind, dann kann etwas Neues entstehen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

@ quanti

Es geht auch gegen Bodenziele

Internationaler Militäreinsatz in Libyen 2011


----------



## Woohoo (21. März 2011)

Ist der Einsatz nach Artikel 42 der UN Charta nicht irgendwie illegal? Der Weltfrieden und die internationale Sicherheit ist ja durch den Bürgerkrieg in Libyen nicht bedroht. Aber man ist ja auch daran gewöhnt, das man sich an nichts mehr hält und nach belieben/eigenen Vorteilen handelt. 
Vor allem der kleine Napoleon Fan tobt sich jetzt mal richtig aus. 

Bin mal gespannt wann man wieder aufhören möchte mit dem Bombenwerfen, wenn beide Seiten militärische gleich stark sind um somit gleiche Bedingungen zu haben?


----------



## nyso (21. März 2011)

Mal was anderes, im Jemen war die Revolution offenbar erfolgreich

Die letzten Tage waren da sehr blutig.

_Dieser Seitenwechsel kommt nach dem zahllose Demonstranten von bewaffneten Sicherheitskräften in der Hauptstadt Sanaa in den letzten Tagen getötet wurden. Sie wurden von Hausdächern von Scharfschützen auf einem Platz in der Nähe der Universität mit einem Kugelhagel niedergeschossen. Fluchtwege seien von der Polizei mit brennenden Reifen und Feuerwänden aus brennendem Benzin verstellt worden._

_Laut Al Jazeera hat der Chefredaktor der Yemen Post gesagt, der Seitenwechsel der Armee bedeutet das Ende für Präsident Saleh.

Hakim Al Masmari sagte: “*Es ist vorbei, jetzt wo 60 Prozent der Armee sich mit den Protestieren solidarisieren.* Wenn Ali Mohsen al-Ahmar das verkündet, dann ist das ein klares Signal, das Spiel ist vorbei und er muss sofort zurücktreten.”

*Mittlerweile sind Panzer in der Haupstadt aufgefahren und sie stehen vor dem Palast des Präsident, vor der Zentralbank und dem Verteidigungsministerium.*

Laut Al Jazeera hat Professor Mourad Alazani der Universität Saana gesagt: "General Ali Mohsen al-Ahmar ist sehr beliebt - die Leute die im ganzen Land Angst hatten sich den Protesten anzuschliessen, werden jetzt keine mehr haben."_


Alles Schall und Rauch: Oberste Militärs wechseln in Jemen die Seiten


_Eine der wichtigsten Stützen seines Regimes, General Ali Mohsen al Ahmar, erklärte, die Demonstranten schützen zu wollen. Er sympathisiere mit deren Zielen. Auch die meisten Offiziere seiner Einheit stünden nun aufseiten der Opposition. Nach Angaben des arabischen Senders Al Dschasira sagten sich zwei weitere Generäle vom Präsidenten los. Der Botschafter in Syrien habe sein Amt aufgegeben._

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/jemen420.html

Find ich saugeil Der General hat noch Anstand, und steht zu seinem Schwur das Volk zu schützen

Das ist genau das was ich meine. Wenn ein Volk bereit für Veränderung ist, kommt es ganz von alleine. Tunesien, Ägypten, jetzt Jemen, überall war der Großteil des Volkes und das Militär für einen Wechsel gegen die Regierung, und sie haben es geschafft. Wenn das Volk in Libyen noch nicht so weit ist, dann ist das halt so. Ob uns das gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (21. März 2011)

Das mit den niedergeschossenen Demonstranten im Jemen habe ich am Rande auch mit bekommen und war geschockt. Hätte nicht gedacht, das sich das Blatt so wendet. Finde ich auf jeden Fall gut. Was aber noch nicht klar ist, ist ob da jetzt sich wirklich ne Demokratie entwickelt, oder eben eine neue Militärdiktatur..... Das wird erst die Zeit zeigen.

Was Libyen angeht, so sehe ich das aber nicht so. Die meisten stehen schon hinter der Veränderung, nur eben das Militär ist nicht geschlossen umgeschwenkt, und in und um Tripolis leben halt der/die Clans von Gadaffi, die stehen natürlich hinter ihm, da Sie ihren Vorteil draus ziehen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ quanti
> 
> Es geht auch gegen Bodenziele
> 
> Internationaler Militäreinsatz in Libyen 2011


 
Das weiß ich, aber nach der arabischen Liga hätte es es nur Luftziele sein sollen, doch wie willst du den Konflikt beenden, wenn du keine Bodenziele angreifen kannst?


----------



## Woohoo (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das weiß ich, aber nach der arabischen Liga hätte es es nur Luftziele sein sollen, doch wie willst du den Konflikt beenden, wenn du keine Bodenziele angreifen kannst?


 
Ist es denn unsere Aufgabe/Ziel den Konflikt zu beenden? Ich dachte wir sollen die "Rebellen" nur einwenig zu unterstützen, die schweren Waffen des Gegners zu zerstören.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Wenn die arabische Liga fordert, dass der Westen den Konflikt beenden soll, bzw. die Zivilisten schützen soll, er aber nur Luftangriffe verhindern darf (eben nur Luft/Luft Angriff), kann das nicht gehen, denn Gaddafi hat ja noch Bodentruppen. Also muss man auch die Bodentruppen angreifen, doch da meckert die arabische Liga wieder.


----------



## Woohoo (21. März 2011)

Okay mir war nicht bewusst, dass die arabische Liga die Beendigung des Konfliktes gefordert hat. 
Aber will der Westen das auch? Wenn ja muss man wohl Bodentruppen reinschicken. Oder man bombt soweit, dass man vielleicht den Rebellen die Möglichkeit gibt das selber zu machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Die arabische Liga möchte, dass Gaddafi seine Landsleute nicht mehr mit Jets bombardieren kann, daher die Flugverbotszone.
Denn die Jungs wollen nicht, dass Libyer sterben, was verständlich ist.
Doch jetzt meckern sie, weil die Koalitionstruppen die Bodentruppen Gaddafis angreifen, denn jetzt sterben ja Libyer. Dass aber die Libyer andere Libyer töten, indem sie mit den Panzern alles wegbomben, scheinen sie irgendwie zu verdrängen.
Also, was machen, nur Luftziele angreifen und zugucken, wie Gaddafis Armee die Aufständischen Haus für Haus wegplätten oder eben die Panzerverbände mit Jets angreifen und dabei halt in Kauf nehmen, dass eben Libyer getötet werden (die ja eh getötet werden, wenn die Panzer alles wegplätten)?


----------



## Woohoo (21. März 2011)

Dann soll die arabische Liga das doch selber machen, statt "uns" dann noch ans Bein zu machen, scheint ja zu wissen wie es besser geht. 
Das nächste mal hält man sich da wohl lieber raus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2011)

woohoo schrieb:
			
		

> Okay mir war nicht bewusst, dass die arabische Liga die Beendigung des Konfliktes gefordert hat.
> Aber will der Westen das auch? Wenn ja muss man wohl Bodentruppen reinschicken. Oder man bombt soweit, dass man vielleicht den Rebellen die Möglichkeit gibt das selber zu machen.



Hat sie auch nicht. Nichtmal die UN hat das so formuliert - denn eine Beendigung des Konfliktes mit militärischen Mitteln ließe sich nicht mehr als Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung bezeichnen, das wäre auch offiziell ein Bündniss mit den Rebellen zum Sturz Gaddaffis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Dann soll die arabische Liga das doch selber machen, statt "uns" dann noch ans Bein zu machen, scheint ja zu wissen wie es besser geht.
> Das nächste mal hält man sich da wohl lieber raus.


 
Die arabische Liga kann gar nichts, die kann nur labern und hoffen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (21. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat sie auch nicht. Nichtmal die UN hat das so formuliert - denn eine Beendigung des Konfliktes mit militärischen Mitteln ließe sich nicht mehr als Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung bezeichnen, das wäre auch offiziell ein Bündniss mit den Rebellen zum Sturz Gaddaffis.


 
Okay danke für den Hinweis, soll dann der Eingriff für Chancengleichheit sorgen? Das ja mal was ganz neues.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Jep, ist doch ganz einfach, die Panzer wegbomben und dann können sie sich gegenseitig die Köpfe mit Knüppel einschlagen und der Westen wartet, wer gewinnt.


----------



## Woohoo (22. März 2011)

Dann muss man wohl bald mit Gaddafi Verhandlungen führen. Vielleicht teilt sich das Land am Ende. Sollte es zu einer Teilung kommen und Gaddafi in seinem Teil des Landes an der Macht bleiben, wird er sich sicherlich in irgendeiner Form für die Bombardierung erkenntlich zeigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2011)

Ob Gaddaffi sich "erkenntlich" zeigt, oder nicht, ist wohl eher eine Frage seines Überlebens.
An eine Teilung glaube ich nicht - dazu sind seine Anhänger nicht konzentriert genug und bei großen Teilen des Landes gibt es gar keinen Einwohner, der die eine oder andere Seite wählen könnte, aber jede Menge wertvoller Ressourcen.


----------



## Woohoo (22. März 2011)

Eigentlich erwarten doch alle, dass Gaddafi entweder ermordet oder aus dem Land gejagt wird. Nur wird man ziemlich entäuscht sein, wenn das nun doch nicht so kommt. Scheint mir bald so als hätte er doch mehr Anhänger als gedacht oder die Rebellen/Freiheitkämpfer, oder wie auch immer, schaffen es trotz der zerstörten Luftwaffe und Panzer nicht Gaddafi zu stürtzen.
Dann hat man einen noch mehr verärgerten Gaddafi da unten sitzen, der ohne Luftwaffe und mit wenig bis gar keine Panzer einen Bürgerkrieg führt. Und sich dann da noch einzumischen ist wohl nicht ratsam. Das müssten die dann alleine ausmachen wie in vielen anderen Länder auch.

Oder man muss jetzt klar sagen, dass man das Gaddfi-Regime beseitigen will wie das im Irak mit Saddam gemacht wurde. Aber so liegt alles in der Schwebe. Man hat zwar die Zivilisten vor schweren Waffen geschützt, was zweifellos gut ist, aber mehr auch nicht.

Naja man wird sehen was passiert.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Wobei man die Resolution ja eh schon weit übertreten hat. Der Angriff auf die Werften z.B. war nicht nötig, um Zivilisten zu schützen oder die Flugverbotszone durchzusetzen

Und ich verstehe noch immer nicht, warum ausgerechnet Sarkozwerg so einen auf dicke Hose macht? 2007 hat er Gaddafi noch für knapp 300 Millionen Euro Waffen verkauft, nämlich moderne Panzerabwehrwaffen namens Milan. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MILAN

Btw gibts mal wieder was aus Ägypten: TP: "Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das Militär so etwas tut"


----------



## Woohoo (22. März 2011)

Gaddafi hat Sarkozy doch mal beleidigt oder!? Und kleine Männer sind die schlimmsten, vor allem der kleine Napoleon Fan.  Vielleicht will er auch von einer Kernenergie Debatte (wenn es die in Frankreich überhaupt gibt) oder sonstigen innenpolitischen Themen ablenken? Oder hat sonst noch irgendeine Rechnung mit ihm offen (Öl wie der Sohn Gaddafis behauptet hat, sowie der gesponserte Wahlkampf (wenn das der Wahrheit enspricht )).
Oder er is einfach nur ein verfechter der Menschenrechte und konnte das Leid der Zivilbevölkerung in Libyen nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## Arthuriel (22. März 2011)

Spekulieren kann man viel. Was letztendlich davon stimmt, ist eine andere Sache.

Zu den Waffen nochmal:
Naja, Libyen hat Waffen, militärische Fahrzeuge usw. aus verschiedenen Ländern, allerdings stammt der Großteil der Ausrüstung aus Russland (T-90, T-72 usw.). Die Frage ist, ob sich Russland raushält oder ob es daran liegt, dass eine Einmischung in die Situation nur Probleme bereiten würde.

Siehe:
Streitkräfte Libyens und T-90  (laut Wikipedia hat Libyen im Jahr 2010 eine unbestimmte Anzahl an T-90 Panzern gekauft. Leider steht keine genaue Quelle dabei. Vielleicht findet sich ja im englischen Wikipedia mehr)

P.S.: Jetzt habe ich selber auch noch spekuliert.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Oder er is einfach nur ein verfechter der Menschenrechte und konnte das Leid der Zivilbevölkerung in Libyen nicht mehr ertragen.


 
Phahahaha, der war gut




Arthuriel schrieb:


> Zu den Waffen nochmal:
> Naja, Libyen hat Waffen, militärische Farhzeuge usw. aus verschiedenen Ländern, allerdings stammt der Großteil der Ausrüstung aus Russland (T-90, T-72 usw.). Die Frage ist, ob sich Russland raushält oder ob es daran liegt, dass eine Einmischung in die Situation nur Probleme bereiten würde.



Russland ist nunmal der zweitgrößte Waffenexpediteur der Welt


----------



## Woohoo (22. März 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Phahahaha, der war gut


 

Stimmt meine Aussage war durchaus humorvoll gemeint.  Der Franzose hat immernoch Komplexe ist D. doch eigentlich in der EU an der Spitze auch wenn wir uns von Frankreich oft genug über den "Tisch ziehen" lassen (z.B. Frankreich droht D. aus dem Euro auszutreten, das wäre wenn schon die deutsche Trumpfkarte).



> Russland ist nunmal der zweitgrößte Waffenexpediteur der Welt


Und Deutschland der drittgrößte der Welt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Aha, ich wusste gar nicht, dass Deutschland 21% der Nato Kosten tragen muss (Quelle: ZDF).
Also, völlig egal ob die Deutschen gegen Libyen mitmachen oder nicht, bezahlen müssen sie so oder so.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

Und das Kontrollzentrum der Amis ist auch in De^^

In Stuttgart werden alle Angriffe koordiniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Jeder macht das, was er will, kommt das unter der Kontrolle der Nato, sieht das anders aus.


----------



## nyso (22. März 2011)

United States Africa Command

Die hier befehlen derzeit die US-Truppen in Libyen, und ich könnte schwören das die sich mit den anderen Ländern absprechen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Das ändert sich aber, wenn die Nato die Kontrolle übernimmt.


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2011)

Hier geht es doch sowiso nur wieder ums Öl. Was haben wir für ein Recht uns da einzumischen?


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

Sehr wahrscheinlich geht es eher ums Wasser


----------



## DarthLAX (23. März 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch sowiso nur wieder ums Öl. Was haben wir für ein Recht uns da einzumischen?


 
das recht der MORAL - du wärst wie der typ der sieht das 10 skins mit schlagringen/messern etc. 5 asylanten/deutsch-türken etc. auf mischen/schlagen (also menschen deren herkunft nicht deutsch ist (auch wenn sie den pass haben bzw. hier gebohren wurden)) und vorbei geht, auch wenn er 15 freunde hat, die auch schlagringe etc. haben und sogar kampfsport beherrschen....d.h. was du vorschlägst fällt unter unterlassene hilfeleistung und gehört bestraft (genau wie das nicht helfen da unten d.h. IMHO sollte man die deutsche regierung verklagen...sagen sie finde es toll und dann enthalten sie sich, einfach eine schwache leistung, wir duckmäusern und die franzosen/briten/amis handeln, einfach nur schwach 

mfg LAX


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Hast du dich schon bei den Rebellen beworben? Ich meine auf die Regierung hast du ja nun schon oft gewettert … was ist denn mit deiner persönlichen Unterstützung, wenn dir das nicht gefällt was unsere Regierung in dieser Sache unternimmt … pack deine Sachen und helfe vor ORT!


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2011)

Dann wäre er ein Söldner, und soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, ist das überhaupt nicht lustig mit den deutschen Gerichten, sich als Söldner zu verdingen, und andere Leute ab zu knallen...


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Wer spricht denn von "abknallen" und das er "Söldner" spielen soll?


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> das recht der MORAL - du wärst wie der typ der sieht das 10 skins mit schlagringen/messern etc. 5 asylanten/deutsch-türken etc. auf mischen/schlagen (also menschen deren herkunft nicht deutsch ist (auch wenn sie den pass haben bzw. hier gebohren wurden)) und vorbei geht, auch wenn er 15 freunde hat, die auch schlagringe etc. haben und sogar kampfsport beherrschen....d.h. was du vorschlägst fällt unter unterlassene hilfeleistung und gehört bestraft (genau wie das nicht helfen da unten d.h. IMHO sollte man die deutsche regierung verklagen...sagen sie finde es toll und dann enthalten sie sich, einfach eine schwache leistung, wir duckmäusern und die franzosen/briten/amis handeln, einfach nur schwach
> 
> mfg LAX


 

Das wäre aber selektive Hilfeleistung wenn man daran denkt, dass in Afrika bei Bürgerkriegen schon Millionen von Menschen gestorben sind, wenn sich da irgendwelche Stämme abschlachten. Und man kann noch an viele andere Länder denken.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Selektiv ist sie ja jetzt schon, denn wo hat sich die UN bisher (so wie in Libyen) eingemischt unter den derzeitigen "Revolutionen"?!


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

Stimmt "wäre" ist das Falsche Wort, sie *ist* selektiv. Also braucht man mit dem Argument Hilfeleistung gar nicht erst argumentieren.

Aber lasst die F, GB, USA usw. mal machen bin über den ganzen Einsatz ein wenig gespalten. Entweder den bösen Diktator komplett beseitigen, aber auf Changengleichheit den einen herunter zu bomben und dann zusehen wer gewinnt? Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Du hast es! 

Daher auch mein obiger Einwand gegen DarthLAX.


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Das wäre aber selektive Hilfeleistung wenn man daran denkt, dass in Afrika bei Bürgerkriegen schon Millionen von Menschen gestorben sind, wenn sich da irgendwelche Stämme abschlachten. Und man kann noch an viele andere Länder denken.


 
Vielleicht ist es ja aber auch der Anfang einer komplett neuen Politik was den Umgang mit Diktatoren angeht. Man hat nämlich wie hier glaub ich alles wissen, einen Schritt getan, den man nicht mehr rückgängig machen kann, und in der Bevölkerung als auch bei Unterdrückten in vielen Ländern Erwartungen weckt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie das weitere Vorgehen gegen die nordkoreanische Regierung so aussehen soll, denn dort ist zwar noch kein Bürgerkrieg, aber wenn nach dir der libysche Konflikt Zeichen setzen soll sollte Kim Jong-il doch anfangen zu zittern.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

Weißrussland, dort gibt es auch einen Diktator.  

Wenn ein Land wichtig, mächtig ist und uns schöne Sachen verkauft ist die Regierungsform usw. egal. Ist das Land unbedeutend können sich dort soviele Menschen gegenseitig töten wie sie wollen. So ist und war es fast immer. Alles andere wäre eine naive Forderung nach dem Weltfrieden.


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie das weitere Vorgehen gegen die nordkoreanische Regierung so aussehen soll, denn dort ist zwar noch kein Bürgerkrieg, aber wenn nach dir der libysche Konflikt Zeichen setzen soll sollte Kim Jong-il doch anfangen zu zittern.


 
Tja. Wenn denn jemand in Nordkorea überhaupt von den Vorgängen in der arabischen Welt was mitbekommen würde


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Och ich denke schon das sich die obersten 10.000 auch ihre Information beschaffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2011)

Wer in Nordkorea zu den oberen 10000 gehört, wird vermutlich kein Regimegegner sein.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Selektiv ist sie ja jetzt schon, denn wo hat sich die UN bisher (so wie in Libyen) eingemischt unter den derzeitigen "Revolutionen"?!



Bei keiner anderen gab es einen Bürgerkrieg.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja aber auch der Anfang einer komplett neuen Politik was den Umgang mit Diktatoren angeht.



Weswegen man sich vorher ausgiebig mit einer Gruppe Monarchen abgesprochen hat?




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie das weitere Vorgehen gegen die nordkoreanische Regierung so aussehen soll, denn dort ist zwar noch kein Bürgerkrieg, aber wenn nach dir der libysche Konflikt Zeichen setzen soll sollte Kim Jong-il doch anfangen zu zittern.


 
Kim hat Narrenfreiheit, seitdem er über Atomwaffen verfügt.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. März 2011)

hm, selektiv, vll - wenn es nach mir ginge würde man, nenn mit pragmatisch, in allen diesen gebieten in denen bürgerkriege herrschen befriedend eingreifen und jeden diktator zur hölle jagen (egal ob er kim jong-il heiß oder ....ach wie hieß der weisrusse noch gleich?....oder auch fidel castro...sorry, die sind alle gleich und gehören alle zum teufel gejagd!)

warum man das machen sollte:

a) weil man - sofern man es kann - moralisch verpflichtet ist IMHO

und

b) nennt mich einen UTOPISTEN sich die menschheit nur so weiter entwickeln kann, wenn eine gewisse stabilität in allen teilen der welt herrscht (nein ich rede nicht von "weltfrieden" da der mensch IMHO doch zu aggressiv ist um 100% friedlich zu sein, was auch - zum teil - gut so ist, weil er sonst schon in der steinzeit vom säbelzahntiger etc. ausgerottet worden währe)

c) es auch helfen würde terror etc. einzudämmen, wenn man länder in denen eine AK-47 an jeder straßenecke zu kaufen ist (und stärkere waffen auch einfach mal so aufzutreiben sind) befriedet und diese waffen einsammelt und diese dann evtl. einer art "polizei" übergibt (die nachdem die truppen weg sind für recht und ordnung sorgt (mit einer international anerkannten regierung im hintergrund, viele länder würden mit einer solchen (wenn auch von aussen aufrecht gehaltenen stabiliät) regelrecht aufblühen, da bin ich mir sicher, auch wenn man die truppen von da sicher nicht schnell wieder abziehen könnte, weil man eine solche einheit auch aufbauen muss, genau wie man bestimmte völker erst in gegenseitigem RESPEKT, GLEICHBERECHTIGUNG UND KOOPERATION unterrichten muss, mit entsprechenden strafen für zuwiederhandlung (z.B. anklage und verknackung wegen mord aus niederen beweg gründen bei genoziden und rassenhass))

und ja: ich hoffe das hier jetzt auch ein damm gebrochen wurde denn in vielen ländern könnte man mit einer organisierten truppe (blau-helme, wenn man ihnen ein mandat gibt, das ihnen auch erlaubt sich zu verteidigen bzw. auch gegenangriffe ein zu leiten (nicht dieses scheiß "wahlbeobachter" mandat das die mal hatten wo sie zuschauen durfen beim abschlachten, weil auf sie keiner geschossen hat (!)) sicher einen haufen blutiger konflikte recht einfach beenden.....

mfg LAX
ps: ich weiß das mr. KIM z.B. atomwaffen hat, aber: es würde sich sicher rausfinden lassen wo die sind und commandoteams könnten die unschädlich machen bevor man groß angreift (für was haben länder wie die briten, die franzosen, die USA etc. einheiten wie: deltaforce, marine force recon, army rangers, navy seals, SAS, die fremdenlegion etc.)


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei keiner anderen gab es einen Bürgerkrieg.



Sah aber eine gewisse zeitlang so aus in Ägypten und Bahrein läßt mich irgendwie immer noch zweifeln! 




> Kim hat Narrenfreiheit, seitdem er über Atomwaffen verfügt.



Und sein bester Freund China ist! China hat die UN-Charta mit ratifiziert und Tibet annektiert … irgendwie regt mich das auch zum Nachdenken an.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

Und was ist mit Israel das auch auf die Resolutionen kaum Rücksicht nimmt. 

Ist Tibet nicht auch erst seit kurzem seinen Diktator los? 

Mit der UN-Charta ist der ganze Einsatz in Libyen nicht vereinbar (Art. 42)!?


----------



## refraiser (23. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> hm, selektiv, vll - wenn es nach mir ginge würde man, nenn mit pragmatisch, in allen diesen gebieten in denen bürgerkriege herrschen befriedend eingreifen und jeden diktator zur hölle jagen (egal ob er kim jong-il heiß oder ....ach wie hieß der weisrusse noch gleich?....oder auch fidel castro...sorry, die sind alle gleich und gehören alle zum teufel gejagd!)
> 
> warum man das machen sollte:
> 
> a) weil man - sofern man es kann - moralisch verpflichtet ist IMHO


Als westlicher Machthaber hat man auch eine gewisse Verpflichtung gegenüber seinem Volk, dazu gehört auch das man sie nicht einfach in 20 Kriege schleift, die wir nach aktuellem Stand, zumindeest nicht schnell, gewinnen könnten. Wir haben schon in Afghanistan große Probleme und bräuchten mehr Ressourcen für diesen einen Krieg.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> b) nennt mich einen UTOPISTEN sich die menschheit nur so weiter entwickeln kann, wenn eine gewisse stabilität in allen teilen der welt herrscht (nein ich rede nicht von "weltfrieden" da der mensch IMHO doch zu aggressiv ist um 100% friedlich zu sein, was auch - zum teil - gut so ist, weil er sonst schon in der steinzeit vom säbelzahntiger etc. ausgerottet worden währe)


Weltfrieden ist natürlich möglich, wenn man es nur auf Staaten oder große Organisationen bezieht, aber nicht in der nächsten Zeit. Ich frage mich nur wie du Stabilität schaffen willst, indem du Stabilitätsfaktoren die viele Diktatoren nunmal, ungeachtet ihrer Verbrechen, waren bzw. sind zerstörst. Wir Europäer und unsere Werte sind zum Großteil von der Aufklärung (und nicht von irgendwelchen christlichen Werten) geprägt, diese Kultur gibt es in der arabischen Welt nicht. Wir können versuchen diesen Prozess zu beschleunigen, indem wir für eine gute bildung sorgen, aber wir können ihn mit unseren aktuellen Mitteln nicht erzwingen. Um die Aufklärung in einem Land wie Afghanistan (das dazu noch große interne Konflikte hat), durchzusetzen bräuchtest du jährlich deutlich mehr Geld als der deutsche Staat pro Jahr ausgibt.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> c) es auch helfen würde terror etc. einzudämmen, wenn man länder in denen eine AK-47 an jeder straßenecke zu kaufen ist (und stärkere waffen auch einfach mal so aufzutreiben sind) befriedet und diese waffen einsammelt und diese dann evtl. einer art "polizei" übergibt (die nachdem die truppen weg sind für recht und ordnung sorgt (mit einer international anerkannten regierung im hintergrund, viele länder würden mit einer solchen (wenn auch von aussen aufrecht gehaltenen stabiliät) regelrecht aufblühen, da bin ich mir sicher, auch wenn man die truppen von da sicher nicht schnell wieder abziehen könnte, weil man eine solche einheit auch aufbauen muss, genau wie man bestimmte völker erst in gegenseitigem RESPEKT, GLEICHBERECHTIGUNG UND KOOPERATION unterrichten muss, mit entsprechenden strafen für zuwiederhandlung (z.B. anklage und verknackung wegen mord aus niederen beweg gründen bei genoziden und rassenhass))


Viele Dikatoteren haben den Terrorismus bekämpft, es sind meist Gruppen, die durch die von dir vorgeschlagenen Aktionen Auftrieb erhalten würden, die den Terrorismus fördern.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> und ja: ich hoffe das hier jetzt auch ein damm gebrochen wurde denn in vielen ländern könnte man mit einer organisierten truppe (blau-helme, wenn man ihnen ein mandat gibt, das ihnen auch erlaubt sich zu verteidigen bzw. auch gegenangriffe ein zu leiten (nicht dieses scheiß "wahlbeobachter" mandat das die mal hatten wo sie zuschauen durfen beim abschlachten, weil auf sie keiner geschossen hat (!)) sicher einen haufen blutiger konflikte recht einfach beenden.....


Gilt das gleiche wie oben.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> KIM z.B. atomwaffen hat,


Es war ein Fehler ihn zu Atomwaffen kommen zu lassen.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> aber: es würde sich sicher rausfinden lassen wo die sind und commandoteams könnten die unschädlich machen bevor man groß angreift (für was haben länder wie die briten, die franzosen, die USA etc. einheiten wie: deltaforce, marine force recon, army rangers, navy seals, SAS, die fremdenlegion etc.)


Viele Nato-Länder haben entsprechende Einheiten, wie viel sie wirklich leisten könnten, weiß man, bedingt durch ihre Struktur nicht. Es ist ja auch nicht so, das es nur darum geht die Verteidigungsanlagen einer Atombombenbasis zu umgehen, sondern auch darum wie man sie entschärft bzw. vernichtet. Hochgehen lassen ist wahrscheinlich keinen so gute Idee, entschärfen ist schwer möglich, es gibt zwar leicht zerstörbare Elemente, die eine Detonation verhindern und für deren Ausbau bei einer sehr groß angelegten Operation (den eine solche Aktion funktioniert nicht, indem man 20 Delta Force Mitglieder absetzt und dann hofft das die das schon schaffen) wahrscheinlich auch genug Zeit wäre, aber die sind eben auch leicht wieder einbaubar und wären bis zu einer Einnahme des gesamten Komplexes während eines Krieges sicherlich wieder einsatzfähig. Die Geheimdienste werden sicherlich nicht faul auf der Haut liegen und warten bis die Bombe fällt, aber Operationen wie Have Doughnut waren im Vergleich sehr einfach und trotzdem schon hochkompliziert.
Hier kann man natürlich auch nur Mutmaßungen machen, Fakten gibt es zu dem Thema (verständlicherweise) nur wenige. Auch weiß man (als Zivilist) extrem wenig über Nordkorea.


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> hm, selektiv, vll - wenn es nach mir ginge würde man, nenn mit pragmatisch, in allen diesen gebieten in denen bürgerkriege herrschen befriedend eingreifen und jeden diktator zur hölle jagen (egal ob er kim jong-il heiß oder ....ach wie hieß der weisrusse noch gleich?....oder auch fidel castro...sorry, die sind alle gleich und gehören alle zum teufel gejagd!)



Oh, dann marschiere mal ganz alleine gegen Russland und Israel, viel Erfolg



DarthLAX schrieb:


> warum man das machen sollte:
> 
> a) weil man - sofern man es kann - moralisch verpflichtet ist IMHO



Man kann sich moralisch verantwortlich fühlen, klar. Aber wenn man wie wir keine Ahnung hat, kann man sich keine eigene Meinung bilden und sich damit auch nicht verpflichtet fühlen.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> und ja: ich hoffe das hier jetzt auch ein damm gebrochen wurde denn in vielen ländern könnte man mit einer organisierten truppe (blau-helme, wenn man ihnen ein mandat gibt, das ihnen auch erlaubt sich zu verteidigen bzw. auch gegenangriffe ein zu leiten (nicht dieses scheiß "wahlbeobachter" mandat das die mal hatten wo sie zuschauen durfen beim abschlachten, weil auf sie keiner geschossen hat (!)) sicher einen haufen blutiger konflikte recht einfach beenden.....



Glaubst du allen ernstes, wer Westen schickt seine Soldaten auch nach Jemen, Bahrain, Syrien und andere Länder? Alle Diktatoren die wackeln oder schon verjagt wurden, herrschten mit Erlaubnis des Westens. Wir wussten über die Gräueltaten, die Verfolgung Oppositioneller und anderer in all diesen Ländern schon ******* lange, und trotzdem haben wir mit ihnen gewaltige Geschäfte gemacht und sogar Waffen verkauft. 2009 hat Dt. Hubschrauber und Funkstörsender an Libyen verkauft! Zumindest laut Herr Priol von "Neues aus der Anstalt", außer von ihm hab ich das noch nirgends gehört/gelesen.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> mfg LAX
> ps: ich weiß das mr. KIM z.B. atomwaffen hat, aber: es würde sich sicher rausfinden lassen wo die sind und commandoteams könnten die unschädlich machen bevor man groß angreift (für was haben länder wie die briten, die franzosen, die USA etc. einheiten wie: deltaforce, marine force recon, army rangers, navy seals, SAS, die fremdenlegion etc.)


 
Sehr unrealistisch^^

Wenn man die ganze Welt befriedet, allen Bösen das Spielzeug wegnimmt, wie will man dann vor dem eigenen Volk oder den anderen Politikern begründen, weiterhin zig Milliarden und Billionen ins Militär zu stecken? 
Denke das würde der Waffenlobby gar nicht passen und die sorgen schon dafür, dass wir irgendwo auf der Welt Konflikte haben

Wir müssen erst geistig weiterkommen, bevor wir das Joch "Globale Elite" oder auch das Joch "Lobbyisten" , sogar "Korruption", abwerfen können


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2011)

DarthLAX: Du sprichst davon das uns die Moral dazu verpflichtet. Dann ist es mit unserer Moral eher schlecht bestellt, denn Moral scheinen die Politiker nur zu haben wenn es um wirtschaftliche Interessen geht.

Wo ist denn unsere Moral wenn es um Palästina geht? Da schauen wir nur zu weil wir mit Israel wirtschaftliche Beziehungen haben. Die Moral ist nur ein Grund um wirtschaftliche Interessen zu verfolgen.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

Wo bei ein großer Fehler ist, sich bei dem Fall Palästina / Israel, sich stur auf eine Seite zu stellen.
Das es generell eher um wirtschaftliche Vorteile geht war doch schon immer so, weiß nicht warum heutzutage so viele denken, dass es anders ist.


BTT:

So die Briten erklären die Luftwaffe Gaddafis als zerstört. Dann nähert sich der Einsatz ja dem Ende und man muss nur noch den Luftraum weiter überwachen oder noch ein paar Panzer zerstören.


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2011)

Und dann? Ohne Bodentruppen wird das nix und dafür scheint derzeit noch nicht der Wille vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

Man könnte doch alle Zivilisten evakuieren (soviele Einwohner hat Libyen ja nicht), dann wären die schonmal geschützt und die Kriegsparteien können sich bekämpfen.  




Man will Gaddafi doch nicht umbringen man wollte doch nur die Zivilisten schützen und die Rebellen vor Flugzeugen und Panzern.
Chancengleichheit im Kampf komischer Auftrag aber so sieht es doch aus!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Man will Gaddafi doch nicht umbringen man wollte doch nur die Zivilisten schützen und die Rebellen vor Flugzeugen und Panzern.
> Chancengleichheit im Kampf komischer Auftrag aber so sieht es doch aus!?


 
Geht es nicht darum Gaddafi zustürzen oder was will der Westen genau?
Erwarten die, dass sich allen einrenkt und Gaddafi Diktator bleibt?


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

Es geht doch darum die Zivilisten zu schützen und den Luftraum zu sperren. Den Umsturz sollen die Rebellen doch selber bewerkstelligen.
Was der Westen aber genau will weiß ich auch nicht. Gaddafi "loswerden" ohne richtigen Krieg mit dem abwerfen einiger Bomben wahrscheinlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Wahrscheinlich ist es dem Westen egal, wer reagiert, Hauptsache die Fördermengen stimmen wieder.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

Dann hätte man es direkt sein lassen können. Wie man es macht man macht es falsch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie der Westen da wieder rauskommen will. Er kann nur Gaddafi stürzten, alles andere bringt für ihn nicht.
Was sagt die arabische Liga?
Wenn keine Zivilisten mehr angegriffen werden, soll sich der Westen dann zurück ziehen?


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

Wir hatten das Gespräch 4 Seiten vorher doch schon mal!?


----------



## frEnzy (23. März 2011)

Das, was man in den breiten Mainstreammedien als Gründe für die Angriffe auf Libyen dargeboten bekommt und was die Politiker behaupten (Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung etc.) ist absoluter Quatsch und soll nur den Urnenpöbel ruhig halten. Gaddafi hat die Chawez-Karte gespielt und wollte mit Russland, dem Iran, und Algerien ein Gaskartel installieren, um die Preise für Öl und Gas wieder nach oben zu drücken. Den Jungs ist der aktuelle Ölpreis nämlich zu gering (Quelle: Is Libya Going To Boot U.S. Oil Companies? - Forbes.com ). Dass das der Arabischen Liga und z.B. den USA nicht so ganz passt, liegt daran, dass die auch Öl und Gas verkaufen (Arabische Staaten) bzw. niedrige Preise brauchen um ihren Ölkonsum finanzierbar zu halten (USA) und sich deshalb nicht in die OPEC-Suppe spucken lassen wollen. 

Dazu passen übrigens der kleine Hinweise, dass wir von unserem Außenminister und unserer Kanzlerin sogar doppelt belogen werden. Denn erstens verbreiten sie halt brav die Märchen von der armen Zivilbevölkerung, die geschützt werden muss und darum muss den radikalislamsichen Rebellen geholfen werden und zweitens trauen sie sich nicht die Wahrheit zu sagen, warum Deutschland sich so schön windet, um nicht wirklich mit der UNO mitmachen zu müssen. Denn eine deutsche Firma hat gerade einen Kooperationsvertrag unterschrieben, der sie in Libyen nach Öl und Gas suchen lässt und sie ordentlich an den "Erlösen" beteiligt (Quelle: AfricaNews - Libya: German oil firm signs prospecting deal - The AfricaNews articles of KingsleyKobo). "Wir" profitieren also direkt von dem Kartel und den Machenschafte (höherer Ölpreis = höhere Gewinne des bohrenden Unternehmens). Zumindest erstmal... und Deutschland hat sich halt einfach verzockt. Unsere Führung ging davon aus, dass sich die UNO nicht einigen wird, was die Resolution und etwaige Angriffe angeht. Aber leider wird das mal wieder in den Medien, die ja eigentlich gerne auf solche Geschichten aufspringen (Stern, Spiegel, Fokus, Bild etc.) totgeschwiegen. Denn eigentlich müsste das doch ein gefundenes Fressen für die sein.

Der dumme Wähler ist auf jeden Fall der gekniffene. Denn erst müssen wir uns jetzt in irgendeiner Art und Weise doch beteiligen, z.B. durch die Entlastung der UNO in Afghanistan was uns Geld kostet und später zahlen wir womöglich mehr Geld für Gas und Benzin, falls der Plan gelingt und der Ölpreis steigen sollte. Dazu kommt noch, dass Deutschland womöglich die Chance auf einen dauerhaften Sitz im Weltsicherheitsrat mit der Entscheidung verpsielt hat. Aber nun ja, für die eine deutsche Firma, die dadurch profitieren könnte, tun wir halt alles


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

Wenn wir diese Kartellbildung durch das eingreifen verhindern wird der Zugang zum Öl bleiben und der Preis bleibt "niedrig".  Nebenbei ist Gaddafi auch weg.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. März 2011)

Westerwelle sagte im Vorfeld ja "Gaddafi muss weg"! Als es dann ernst wurde hat man sich brav enthalten was der Glaubwürdigkeit seiner Aussage nicht wirklich gut getan hat.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

@ frEnzy

Hm der aktuelle Ölpreis und warum betonst du das mit einem Artikel von Januar 2009?!


----------



## Arthuriel (23. März 2011)

@frEnzy: Interessanter Gedankengang, die Frage ist allerdings, ob es tatsächlich wahr oder nur ein Gerücht ist, denn die zweite News liest sich eher so, als wären bestehende Verträge lediglich geändert worden, sodass es schon vorher die Erkundungen nach Erdöl und Erdgas gab. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, ob diese eine Firma Druck auf Deutschland ausüben kann oder ob sowas doch eher eine ganzen Öllobby zuzutrauen ist, wobei es auch drauf ankommt, welche Beziehungen die Firma hat usw.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2011)

Wir wissen doch gar nicht genau wen wir da unterstützen in Libyen und wie weit der Einsatz sich noch ausdehnt. Das der Franzmann so engagiert ist ist auch sehr seltsam.


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Das, was man in den breiten Mainstreammedien als Gründe für die Angriffe auf Libyen dargeboten bekommt und was die Politiker behaupten (Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung etc.) ist absoluter Quatsch und soll nur den Urnenpöbel ruhig halten. Gaddafi hat die Chawez-Karte gespielt und wollte mit Russland, dem Iran, und Algerien ein Gaskartel installieren, um die Preise für Öl und Gas wieder nach oben zu drücken. Den Jungs ist der aktuelle Ölpreis nämlich zu gering (Quelle: Is Libya Going To Boot U.S. Oil Companies? - Forbes.com ). Dass das der Arabischen Liga und z.B. den USA nicht so ganz passt, liegt daran, dass die auch Öl und Gas verkaufen (Arabische Staaten) bzw. niedrige Preise brauchen um ihren Ölkonsum finanzierbar zu halten (USA) und sich deshalb nicht in die OPEC-Suppe spucken lassen wollen.
> 
> Dazu passen übrigens der kleine Hinweise, dass wir von unserem Außenminister und unserer Kanzlerin sogar doppelt belogen werden. Denn erstens verbreiten sie halt brav die Märchen von der armen Zivilbevölkerung, die geschützt werden muss und darum muss den radikalislamsichen Rebellen geholfen werden und zweitens trauen sie sich nicht die Wahrheit zu sagen, warum Deutschland sich so schön windet, um nicht wirklich mit der UNO mitmachen zu müssen. Denn eine deutsche Firma hat gerade einen Kooperationsvertrag unterschrieben, der sie in Libyen nach Öl und Gas suchen lässt und sie ordentlich an den "Erlösen" beteiligt (Quelle: AfricaNews - Libya: German oil firm signs prospecting deal - The AfricaNews articles of KingsleyKobo). "Wir" profitieren also direkt von dem Kartel und den Machenschafte (höherer Ölpreis = höhere Gewinne des bohrenden Unternehmens). Zumindest erstmal... und Deutschland hat sich halt einfach verzockt. Unsere Führung ging davon aus, dass sich die UNO nicht einigen wird, was die Resolution und etwaige Angriffe angeht. Aber leider wird das mal wieder in den Medien, die ja eigentlich gerne auf solche Geschichten aufspringen (Stern, Spiegel, Fokus, Bild etc.) totgeschwiegen. Denn eigentlich müsste das doch ein gefundenes Fressen für die sein.
> 
> Der dumme Wähler ist auf jeden Fall der gekniffene. Denn erst müssen wir uns jetzt in irgendeiner Art und Weise doch beteiligen, z.B. durch die Entlastung der UNO in Afghanistan was uns Geld kostet und später zahlen wir womöglich mehr Geld für Gas und Benzin, falls der Plan gelingt und der Ölpreis steigen sollte. Dazu kommt noch, dass Deutschland womöglich die Chance auf einen dauerhaften Sitz im Weltsicherheitsrat mit der Entscheidung verpsielt hat. Aber nun ja, für die eine deutsche Firma, die dadurch profitieren könnte, tun wir halt alles


 
Und wir waren nie auf dem Mond, und Hitler lebt auf ner Südseeinsel.....

Also komm, das ist schon ziemlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen.

Und wir unterstützen da keine radikalen Islamisten  Wie kommst du bitte da drauf? Leute die kein Bock mehr haben sich unterdrücken zu lassen, und einfach die Schnauze davon voll haben, Gadaffi und seine klitsche in den Arsch zu kriechen, damit se halbwegs auf die Beine kommen sind also radikale Islamisten. So so......

Ich frag mich was dann das für Leute bei den Montagsdemos in der DDR waren. Fundamentale Christen?


----------



## refraiser (23. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Dazu passen übrigens der kleine Hinweise, dass wir von unserem Außenminister und unserer Kanzlerin sogar doppelt belogen werden. Denn erstens verbreiten sie halt brav die Märchen von der armen Zivilbevölkerung, die geschützt werden muss


Die Zivilbevölkerung wird dadurch aktuell unterstützt, ob wir damit einen Bürgerkrieg initieren der halb Lybien zerstört ist zwar unklar, aber die aktuelle Position hilft auch Zivilisten, die nicht auf der Seite der Opposition (die zu einem großen Teil tatsäclich radikal zu seinen scheint) stehen, sondern einfach in der betroffenen Stadt leben.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Der dumme Wähler ist auf jeden Fall der gekniffene.


Als Politiker würde ich auch denken, das der Wähler keine Ahnung hat. Die meisten Deutschen interessieren sich nicht für Politik, wenn man ihnen dauernd die Wahrheit sagen würde, würden sie die Partei abstrafen.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Denn erst müssen wir uns jetzt in irgendeiner Art und Weise doch beteiligen, z.B. durch die Entlastung der UNO in Afghanistan was uns Geld kostet und später zahlen wir womöglich mehr Geld für Gas und Benzin, falls der Plan gelingt und der Ölpreis steigen sollte.


Ich bezweifle das der Gewinn aus diesm Deal so hoch ist, das er die Kosten die ein steigender Ölpreis für die Industrie bedeuten würde, komplett und dauerhaft ausgleichen würde. Ich denke auch nicht, das die Bundesregierung so inkompetent ist, das sie so etwas nicht merken würde.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass Deutschland womöglich die Chance auf einen dauerhaften Sitz im Weltsicherheitsrat mit der Entscheidung verpsielt hat.


Das kann natürlich sein, aber wollen wir nicht lieber auf einen ständigen Sitz für 4-5 Jahre verzichten und uns dafür nicht an einem Einsatz beteiligen, dessen Folgen wir nicht absehen können und der im Falle eines Krieges sehr teuer würde?


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Als Politiker würde ich auch denken, das der Wähler keine Ahnung hat. Die meisten Deutschen interessieren sich nicht für Politik, wenn man ihnen dauernd die Wahrheit sagen würde, würden sie die Partei abstrafen.


 
Meine Mitmenschen in Sachsen-Anhalt haben mit 32,7% für die CDU bewiesen, dass sie keine Ahnung von Politik haben. Wie jeder sechste Sachsen-Anhalter nur so blöd sein kann ist mir unbegreiflich


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Naja jeder sechste der gewählt hat, denn die Wahlbeteiligung war nur bei 52%.


----------



## refraiser (23. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und wir unterstützen da keine radikalen Islamisten  Wie kommst du bitte da drauf? Leute die kein Bock mehr haben sich unterdrücken zu lassen, und einfach die Schnauze davon voll haben, Gadaffi und seine klitsche in den Arsch zu kriechen, damit se halbwegs auf die Beine kommen sind also radikale Islamisten. So so......


Ja, dies Bewegung wird nach allem was man weiß, und das ist nicht viel, vor allem von fundamentalistischen Gruppen benutzt um ihre Popularität zu steigern und evtl. im Falle eines Sturzes Gaddafis die Macht übernehmen zu können.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was dann das für Leute bei den Montagsdemos in der DDR waren. Fundamentale Christen?


Es gibt riesige Unterschiede zwischen den Montagsdemonstrationen in der DDR und der Situation in Lybien. Die DDR war ein Teil eines geteilten Staates und ihr "Gegenpart" war relativ fest in der Demokratie verwurzelt. Es gab seit Jahrhunderten eine Kultur der Aufklärung in ganz Europa und die umliegenden Staaten hatten zu einem großen Teil eine stabile Demokratie. In Ländern in denen diese nicht existierte gab es zumindest den Wunsch danach. Die Forderung der Demonstranten waren von Anfang an "fortschrittlicher" als die in Lybien. In Moskau saß jemand der es im Gegensatz zu seinen Vorgängern nicht ausschloß ernsthafte Proteste auch gewaltfrei zu beenden. Praktisch die gesamte Situation war komplett anders, das fängt bei der Geschichte der Staaten an und zieht sich bis zu der Protestform hin.


----------



## nyso (23. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Naja jeder sechste der gewählt hat, denn die Wahlbeteiligung war nur bei 52%.


 
Jeder dritte Wähler, und bei der Wahlbeteiligung von gut 50% eben jeder sechste Sachsen-Anhalter


----------



## frEnzy (24. März 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und wir waren nie auf dem Mond, und Hitler lebt auf ner Südseeinsel.....
> 
> Also komm, das ist schon ziemlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen.



Ach, echt? Bisher waren bei jedem Krieg die offiziellen Gründe immer nur vorgeschoben. Warum sollte das hier anders sein?



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und wir unterstützen da keine radikalen Islamisten  Wie kommst du bitte da drauf? Leute die kein Bock mehr haben sich unterdrücken zu lassen, und einfach die Schnauze davon voll haben, Gadaffi und seine klitsche in den Arsch zu kriechen, damit se halbwegs auf die Beine kommen sind also radikale Islamisten. So so......



Wie gesagt, die offizielle Version ist selten die richtige. Vor allem nicht in der Politik.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was dann das für Leute bei den Montagsdemos in der DDR waren. Fundamentale Christen?


Was willst du damit sagen? Hat das was mit dem Thema zu tun?




Arthuriel schrieb:


> @frEnzy: Interessanter Gedankengang, die Frage ist allerdings, ob es tatsächlich wahr oder nur ein Gerücht ist, denn die zweite News liest sich eher so, als wären bestehende Verträge lediglich geändert worden, sodass es schon vorher die Erkundungen nach Erdöl und Erdgas gab. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, ob diese eine Firma Druck auf Deutschland ausüben kann oder ob sowas doch eher eine ganzen Öllobby zuzutrauen ist, wobei es auch drauf ankommt, welche Beziehungen die Firma hat usw.


 
Es kommt nicht auf den Druck auf Deutschland an sondern auf gezieltes Kaufen von Politikern, wie aktuelle Geschehnisse im EU-Parlament zeigen (Quelle: gulli.com - news - view - Bestechungsskandal im Europäischen Parlament ). Man muss nur an den richtigen Stellen ansetzen um mit wenig Einsatz zu ein großes Ergebnis zu haben. Und das Politiker käuflich sind, ist schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr. Und das aus der Meldung ist garantiert nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.



refraiser schrieb:


> Die Zivilbevölkerung wird dadurch aktuell unterstützt, ob wir damit einen Bürgerkrieg initieren der halb Lybien zerstört ist zwar unklar, aber die aktuelle Position hilft auch Zivilisten, die nicht auf der Seite der Opposition (die zu einem großen Teil tatsäclich radikal zu seinen scheint) stehen, sondern einfach in der betroffenen Stadt leben.



Dieser "nette Nebeneffekt" muss ja auch da sein, damit das Vorhaben glaubhaft bleibt. Außerdem spricht ja auch nichts dagegen, weniger Zivilisten umzubringen. Es mag ja sogar sein, dass der Schutz der Bevölkerung durchaus auch ein Grund ist. Aber eher einer unter "ferner liefen" bzw. "wenn wir schon mal dabei sind..."



refraiser schrieb:


> Als Politiker würde ich auch denken, das der Wähler keine Ahnung hat. Die meisten Deutschen interessieren sich nicht für Politik, wenn man ihnen dauernd die Wahrheit sagen würde, würden sie die Partei abstrafen.



Ich erwarte von Politikern nichts mehr außer belogen zu werden. Was sollen sie auch anderes machen? Wenn alle anderen lügen und den Wählern das Blaue vom Himmel versprechen und die das glauben, dann muss man das auch tun, um erfolgreich zu sein. Ich behaupte, dass es die Schuld der Wähler ist, dass wir von unseren Politikern belogen werden. Würden die Parteien, die gelogen haben, beim nächsten mal einfach nicht wieder gewählt werden, hätten wir ratzfatz mehr Ehrlichkeit in der Politik. Aber der Mehrheit ist es egal, wem sie die Taschen füllt, so lange sie ein gutes Gefühl dabei haben.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das der Gewinn aus diesm Deal so hoch ist, das er die Kosten die ein steigender Ölpreis für die Industrie bedeuten würde, komplett und dauerhaft ausgleichen würde. Ich denke auch nicht, das die Bundesregierung so inkompetent ist, das sie so etwas nicht merken würde.


Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, geht es nicht um den Gewinn oder den Verlust der gesamte Industrie sondern um das Einkommen einer einzelnen Firma. Die muss nur die richtigen Politiker kaufen und schwupps ist denen das Ergebnis der anderen Firmen egal, denn die zahlen ja nichts oder nicht genug. Das ist eine einfach Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung.



refraiser schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich sein, aber wollen wir nicht lieber auf einen ständigen Sitz für 4-5 Jahre verzichten und uns dafür nicht an einem Einsatz beteiligen, dessen Folgen wir nicht absehen können und der im Falle eines Krieges sehr teuer würde?


Es wird noch zu viel mehr Kriegen um Rohstoffe kommen. Ich sage vorher, dass sich über kurz oder lang auch unsere Bundeswehr aktiv an solchen Kämpfen beteiligen wird müssen, damit unser Energiehunger weiterhin gestillt werden kann.


----------



## nyso (24. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Es wird noch zu viel mehr Kriegen um Rohstoffe kommen. Ich sage vorher, dass sich über kurz oder lang auch unsere Bundeswehr aktiv an solchen Kämpfen beteiligen wird müssen, damit unser Energiehunger weiterhin gestillt werden kann.


 
Das hat schon der Köhler gesagt, der Guttenberg auch, und im Strategiepapier der Nato steht der Schutz "unserer" Ressourcen in fremden Ländern auch ganz prominent drin


----------



## SyN-Flood (15. August 2011)

Treffen mit Sarkozy: Gaddafi-Besuch empört Frankreichs Opposition - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

So jetzt hier die große Preisfrage was hat Gaddaffi in den letzten 4-5 jahren den so falsch gemacht

Sollte man so einen Tyranen den nicht von anfang an bekämpfen?


----------



## ngo (16. August 2011)

Kinder, bevor ihr über Menschen urteilt, die ihr nur kennt, weil sie PLÖTZLICH im Rampenlicht aller Medien stehen, solltet ihr euch mal über denjenigen eingehend informieren.

Es steht uns nicht zu, so weit entfernt vom Geschehen einen Menschen als Tyrann oder Diktator zu bezeichnen, wenn man Fakten dazu hat, dass dieser Mensch auch gutes für sein Volk und ganz Nordafrika getan hat und weiterhin tun möchte.

Ohne jetzt irgendwelche sogenannte "Verschwörungstheorien" zu verherrlichen oder eine Diskussion darum anheizen zu wollen, möchte ich auf das gigantische Süßwasser-Projekt im Norden Afrikas deuten, ein "Projekt zur Wasserversorgung für *Libyen*, *Ägypten*, *Sudan *und den *Tschad"*. (Quelle: Der wirkliche Grund der "Libyschen Revolution" - die gigantischen libyschen Wasserreserven | Politaia.org)

Oder die "Satelliten-Spende" von Gaddafi für Afrika: Er steuerte 300 Mio. US$ (ein eigener Satellit für Afrika hätte 400 Mio US$ gekostet) zum Erwerb eines für Afrika bestimmten Satelliten bei, damit man dort nicht mehr die weltweit teuersten Telefonate (auf Grund der jährlichen Zahlung von 500 Mio. US$ für die Nutzung des von Europa gestellt Satelliten) führen musste. Seit dem 26.12.2007 hat Afrika seinen ersten eigenen Kommunikationssatelliten. (Quelle: Die Lügen hinter dem Krieg des Westens gegen Libyen - Extrawagandt's Ex-User)

Ich möchte mit diesen zwei Beispielen nur auf meine Meinung hindeuten, die besagt, dass es für mich keinen Sinn ergibt aus Gaddafi einen menschenmordenden Diktator ohne Verstand zu machen, wenn im Gegenzug zu diesen Anschuldigungen unter Anderem die von mir genannten Umstände bestehen. Man sollte sich nicht so auf eine (negative) Ansicht und Auffassung der Dinge fixieren, sondern versuchen, eine neutrale Form der Meinungsgewinnung zu praktizieren.

P.S.: Bevor ich bezügl. der Quellenangaben in der Luft zerrissen werde -> das waren die ersten, die ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe. Man kann diese Infos ebenso auf anderen Websites lesen.


----------



## sfc (16. August 2011)

Würde ich während einer Diskussion über den Nationalsozialismus die mangelnde Neutralität beklagen und daran erinnerte, dass Hitler schließlich auch Autobahnen gebaut und Sozialgesetze erlassen habe, die noch immer die Grundlage des Sozialstaates bilden, würdest du mich völlig zu Recht einen widerlichen Relativisten schimpfen und die Diskussion sicherlich beenden. 

Warum wird eigentlich immer Relativismus bei Kommunisten, Sozialisten, Islamisten und sonstigen Mördern betrieben? Bei Massenmördern gibt es nichts Gutes zu betonen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

Wüsste nicht, dass bei Islamisten oder sonstigen Mördern systematisch Relativismus betrieben wird, der einzige -sogenannte- Kommunist, bei dem man ihn häufiger findet, ist Stalin (es fällt halt vielen schwer, jemanden auf eine Stufe mit Hitler zu stellen, ohne den Hitler Europa regieren würde) und unter den Sozialisten würde mir auch nur Castro einfallen (und bei dem ist die Zahl der nicht-revolutionsbedingten Tötungen im Vergleich zur Amtszeit und den in dieser Zeit erfolgten Leistungen zugunsten von Menschen tatsächlich auf einem Niveau, gegen das manche nicht-diktatorische Regierungen ziemlich schlecht aussehen)

Das jemand Gaddafi schönreden möchte, sehe ich jedenfalls heute zum ersten Mal. Sicherlich ist der Typ nicht nur Verrückter und Mörder, sondern 80% der Zeit auch ein Staatsführer, der seinen Job zumindest gut genug macht, damit noch was von seinem Staat übrig ist, aber aus humanitärer Sicht steht er trotzdem auf einer Ebene mit Chomeini, Mussolini oder Franco. Nur eben ergänzt durch eine Exzentrität irgendwo zwischen Kim Jong Ill, Hugh Hefner und Richard Branson.


----------



## ngo (16. August 2011)

Ich versuche Gaddafi nicht schön zu reden. 
Ich bin nur skeptisch, wenn ein Mensch ausschließlich negativ dargestellt wird und suche nach Hinweisen darauf, ob irgendwer, irgendwo davon profitieren könnte.


----------



## sfc (16. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht, dass bei Islamisten oder  sonstigen Mördern systematisch Relativismus betrieben wird, der einzige  -sogenannte- Kommunist, bei dem man ihn häufiger findet, ist Stalin (es  fällt halt vielen schwer, jemanden auf eine Stufe mit Hitler zu stellen,  ohne den Hitler Europa regieren würde) und unter den Sozialisten würde  mir auch nur Castro einfallen (und bei dem ist die Zahl der  nicht-revolutionsbedingten Tötungen im Vergleich zur Amtszeit und den in  dieser Zeit erfolgten Leistungen zugunsten von Menschen tatsächlich auf  einem Niveau, gegen das manche nicht-diktatorische Regierungen ziemlich  schlecht aussehen)
> 
> Das jemand Gaddafi schönreden möchte, sehe ich jedenfalls heute zum  ersten Mal. Sicherlich ist der Typ nicht nur Verrückter und Mörder,  sondern 80% der Zeit auch ein Staatsführer, der seinen Job zumindest gut  genug macht, damit noch was von seinem Staat übrig ist, aber aus  humanitärer Sicht steht er trotzdem auf einer Ebene mit Chomeini,  Mussolini oder Franco. Nur eben ergänzt durch eine Exzentrität irgendwo  zwischen Kim Jong Ill, Hugh Hefner und Richard Branson.




Komisch, dass dir grade der 50.000.000 fache Mörder Stalin als Ausnahme  einfällt.  Ich hab erst die Tage einem alten Schulfreund, der heute  bei "Die Linke" aktiv ist, meine Freundschaft bei Facebook versagt, weil  er den "Reformer" als inspirierende Person neben Mao Zedong in seinem  Profil hat. Der Mörder von 40 Millionen Menschen gehört ebenfalls in die  Gruppe derer, die heute in dezidiert linken Kreisen verharmlost werden.  Dass nicht alle Diktatoren und Völkermörder halbe Kontinente auf dem Gewissen haben, macht  sie nicht weniger kriminell. Auch Hand abhackende Steiniger, die nach  der Atombombe trachten, um die Juden auszurotten, sind nicht hinnehmbar.  Trotzdem hindert das zum Beispiel Claudia Roth nicht, bei einer persönlichen  Stippvesite die angeblichen Fortschritte im Iran zusammen mit Peter  Gauweiler zu preisen. Ich werde auch nie verstehen, wieso Leute, die jede wie auch immer gearteten Einmischung ablehnen, ausgerechnet den Guerillakämpfer und Vollstrecker Che Guevara auf dem Shirt tragen. 




ngo schrieb:


> Ich versuche Gaddafi nicht schön zu reden.
> Ich bin nur skeptisch, wenn ein Mensch ausschließlich negativ dargestellt wird und suche nach Hinweisen darauf, ob irgendwer, irgendwo davon profitieren könnte.



Der Grundgedanke dahinter ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Aber bei einem Völkermörder sehe ich keinen Grund, noch irgendwas Positives hervorzukrempeln. Bei einigen Leuten sehe ich da aber schon gute Gründe, mal genauer hinzugucken. Gerade innerhalb Deutschlands, wo ständig irgenwelche Kühe wegen Nichtigkeiten durchs Dorf getrieben werden, stecken sicherlich oft Interessen dahinter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2011)

Das Dilemma ist halt, für die einen ist es ein Massenmörder, für andere ein Volksheld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Komisch, dass dir grade der 50.000.000 fache Mörder Stalin als Ausnahme  einfällt.



Er ist halt eine beliebte 



> Der Mörder von 40 Millionen Menschen gehört ebenfalls in die  Gruppe derer, die heute in dezidiert linken Kreisen verharmlost werden.



Das ist einer von den Fällen, in denen man endgültig aufhören sollte, von so etwas wie "den Linken" zu sprechen. Der Stempel "links" wird nunmal auf alles gedrückt, von Pazifizisten über Ökos und Frauenrechtler bis hin zu zu Sozialisten. Es gibt bis heute erschreckend viele Maoisten, aber selbst unter Kommunisten machen sie die Minderheit aus, vom großen Rest des "nicht rechts/mitte"-Spektrums ganz abgesehen.



> Dass nicht alle Diktatoren und Völkermörder halbe Kontinente auf dem Gewissen haben, macht  sie nicht weniger kriminell. Auch Hand abhackende Steiniger, die nach  der Atombombe trachten, um die Juden auszurotten, sind nicht hinnehmbar.  Trotzdem hindert das zum Beispiel Claudia Roth nicht, bei einer persönlichen  Stippvesite die angeblichen Fortschritte im Iran zusammen mit Peter  Gauweiler zu preisen.



Nunja: Wenn man sich anguckt, in was für Zuständen der Iran in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten u.a. war, dann ist es sehr leicht, Fortschritte zu finden 



> Ich werde auch nie verstehen, wieso Leute, die jede wie auch immer gearteten Einmischung ablehnen, ausgerechnet den Guerillakämpfer und Vollstrecker Che Guevara auf dem Shirt tragen.



Nach meiner Beobachtung hat man eine 50% Chance, dass ein Che-Shirt-Träger nicht einmal sagen kann, wie denn der Vornahme der abgebildeten Person lautet, geschweige denn, dass man seine Taten kennt. Solche Shirts sind genauso apolitisch geworden, wie diverse DDR-Motive.




> Der Grundgedanke dahinter ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Aber bei einem Völkermörder sehe ich keinen Grund, noch irgendwas Positives hervorzukrempeln. Bei einigen Leuten sehe ich da aber schon gute Gründe, mal genauer hinzugucken. Gerade innerhalb Deutschlands, wo ständig irgenwelche Kühe wegen Nichtigkeiten durchs Dorf getrieben werden, stecken sicherlich oft Interessen dahinter.


 
Nunja, eine Situation gäbe es schon, in der man nach positiven Aspekten von Gaddafi guckenkönnte. Nämlich die Frage

"Waren die Zustände in Lybien so schlimm, dass selbst Bürgerkrieg und die Zerbombung des Landes durch die NATO nur ein Fortschritt sein können?"

Die wird zwar selten gestellt, aber wenn man sich Gaddafis Lybien anguckt und z.B. die Entwicklung des Irakes vergleicht ("totalitärer, aber für die Verhältnisse der Region europäischer Orientierung und Spitzenreiter bei Bildungs- und Sozialsystemen und Säkularisation"-Staat wird im Verlaufe von 3 z.T. westlich Initierten zum korrupten, zerbombten Drittweltstaat und Islamisten-Brutstätte), dann ist sie imho durchaus zu verneinen.


----------



## ngo (17. August 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Der Grundgedanke dahinter ist sicher nicht  verkehrt. Aber bei einem Völkermörder sehe ich keinen Grund, noch  irgendwas Positives hervorzukrempeln. Bei einigen Leuten sehe ich da  aber schon gute Gründe, mal genauer hinzugucken. Gerade innerhalb  Deutschlands, wo ständig irgenwelche Kühe wegen Nichtigkeiten durchs  Dorf getrieben werden, stecken sicherlich oft Interessen  dahinter.


 
Es ist  einfach, jemanden als Diktator, Massenmörder, Tyrann oder sonst  was zu bezeichnen, wenn die Informationen schon vorgekaut auf den Tisch  kommen. 

Ein Auszug von arbeiterfotografie.de:

"Schon die von den 'westlichen' Kräften verwendete Sprache ist verräterisch und erinnert an Propaganda-Feldzüge im Vorfeld vergangener Kriege. "Gaddafi - Der irre Schlächter" heißt es am 23.2.2011 auf der Titelseite der Kölner Boulevard-Zeitung 'Express'. "Gaddafi verwandelt Libyen in ein Schlachthaus" ist am 25.2.2011 im Hause Springer zu lesen. Und in einem am 23.2.2011 verbreitetenen AVAAZ-Aufruf wird davon gesprochen, Menschen in Libyen würden von ihrer eigenen Regierung "hingeschlachtet". Wieviele Schlächter hat es schon gegeben, gegen die Krieg geführt werden "mußte"? Und dann wird behauptet, libysche "Kampfflugzeuge" würden "Bombenangriffe" gegen Demonstranten fliegen, während gleichzeitig Kampfflugzeuge der NATO gegen Libyen in Stellung gebracht werden. Offen ist von "humanitärer Intervention" die Rede. Wir wissen, was das heißt: es ist die Sprache des Krieges." 

 (Quelle: Kein Krieg! - Operation Nordafrika)


 Liest man sich diese Quelle mit dem nur kurzen Text  durch, sollten eigentlich schon Fragen aufkommen und einen zum  Recherchieren anregen. Ungeachtet dessen, ob man diese Informationen als Wahr oder Falsch empfindet - sie existieren. Nur wissen das die wenigsten, weil es in der Bild oder im Spiegel keinen Platz für solche Informationen hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

Hmm... nette Verschwörungsseite, wenn ich mir da die Thesen über 9/11 anschaue, muss ich jeden "Bericht" anzweifeln, bzw. muss alles hinterfragen.


----------



## ngo (17. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... nette Verschwörungsseite, wenn ich mir da die Thesen über 9/11 anschaue, muss ich jeden "Bericht" anzweifeln, bzw. muss alles hinterfragen.


 
Dann mach dich mal an die Arbeit, hast viel zu lesen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

Nö, hab ich nicht, die ersten Beiträge haben da schon völlig gereicht, den Rest spare ich mir da. 

Aber es geht hier auch nicht um Verschwörungstheorien, sondern um Libyen und es ist nun mal so, dass Gaddafi seine Landsleute angreift, da spielt es keine Rolle, wie die Medien ihn dafür betiteln, er macht es.


----------



## ngo (17. August 2011)

Da sind ja die Kommentare im Spiegel-Forum noch objektiver.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

Schau mal hier, was man über deine "ach so tolle" Seite sagt. 
Arbeiterfotografie manipuliert weiter

Und jetzt bitte wieder auf das Thema konzentrieren und Verschwörer draußen lassen.


----------



## ngo (17. August 2011)

Ich habe nur einen Auszug bezüglich der Meinungsmache über Gaddafi geposted, die mir sinnig erscheint. Von "toll" oder ähnlichem war nicht die rede.

Aber gut, ich halte mich wieder raus. Hier wird wohl nur eine Richtung akzeptiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2011)

Was die Medien wie betiteln, ist ihre Sache, die Fakten sprechen jedoch eine eindeutige Sprache und hat nichts mit "Richtung" zu tun.
Die Medien reden auch relativ schnell von "Killerspielen", obwohl das nicht das richtige ist.
Man muss von Schlagzeilen und Fakten auseinander halten, eine Schlagzeile soll den Leser anziehen (sieht man ja auch hier im Forum). Solange der Bericht aber sachlich korrekt ist, kann man eben nur die reißerische Schlagzeile kritisieren, nicht das, was dahinter steht.
Deine Webseite betreibt aber Verschwörungen und das ist dann falsch. Wenn ich Fakten falsch auslegen, weil sie sonst nicht in mein Weltbild passen (konnte man schön am 9/11 Artikel dort sehen), ist das Irreführung, mehr nicht.

Und jetzt Schluss mit Verschwörungen, die haben hier nichts zu suchen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (21. August 2011)

Die Rebellen haben (fast) gewonnen:

Kampf gegen Gaddafi: Rebellen vor Triumph in Tripolis - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, ist Gaddafi eh schon untergetaucht, oder?
Stand letztens irgendwo.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (22. August 2011)

Keiner weiß so genau wo er steckt, ob schon ausgeflogen oder noch in Tripolis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

Man müsste mal seinen Bankberater frage, der weiß das sicher, der muss das Geld ja überweisen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (22. August 2011)

Ich denke die USA fliegen ihn schon in irgendein Urlaubsparadies, damit er nicht die ganzen dreckigen Geschäfte rausposaunt - vielleicht machts auch der kleine Franzosenzwerg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man müsste mal seinen Bankberater frage, der weiß das sicher, der muss das Geld ja überweisen.


 
Er soll in Südafrika angefragt haben. Macht über sonderlich viel Geld außerhalb Lybiens dürfte er aber schon länger nicht mehr haben.


----------



## nyso (22. August 2011)

Aber interessant was aus der FLUGVERBOTSZONE gemacht wurde. Schon weit über tausend tote Zivilisten, und zwar nicht durch Gaddhafi, nein, durch NATO-Bomben


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. August 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Aber interessant was aus der FLUGVERBOTSZONE gemacht wurde. Schon weit über tausend tote Zivilisten, und zwar nicht durch Gaddhafi, nein, durch NATO-Bomben



Du vergisst, das jeder Mensch, der von unseren guten Bomben getroffen wird, prinzipiell Gadaffi-Anhänger war und deswegen kein Zivilist sein kann.

Das land wird noch ein paar Jahre Bürgerkrieg haben und iwann wieder einen autoritären Herrscher haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Aber interessant was aus der FLUGVERBOTSZONE gemacht wurde. Schon weit über tausend tote Zivilisten, und zwar nicht durch Gaddhafi, nein, durch NATO-Bomben


 
Tjo - die NATO kann sich in dem Fall wohl sehr sicher sein, dass sie niemand anklagt und eine Erklärung verlangt, was Verwaltungsgebäude und Fernsehstudios für eine entscheidende Rolle beim Einsatz von Kriegsgerät gegen Zivilisten spielen.

(Fällt mir gerade auf: Ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die Rebellen zu 100% die Definition von Unlawful-Combatants erfüllen und somit bei Anwendung US-amerikansichen Rechtes durch Gadaffi beliebig ohne Gewährung von Rechten nach Genfer Konvention oder Strafrecht inhaftiert werden dürften? D.h. ohne Anklage, ohne Anwalt, ohne Mindestanforderungen an die Unterbringung)


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2011)

Und der Westen glaubt wirklich daß es jetzt besser wird.


----------



## nyso (22. August 2011)

Klar wird es besser. Für uns...

Gaddhafi hat uns die Ressourcen nicht geschenkt, wenn er weg ist ein willigerer Herrscher eingesetzt der Lybiens Schätze an uns verscherbelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Gaddhafi hat uns die Ressourcen nicht geschenkt, wenn er weg ist ein willigerer Herrscher eingesetzt der Lybiens Schätze an uns verscherbelt.


 
Das wird sicher nicht passieren oder verschenkt Afghanistan was oder der Irak?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Gaddhafi hat uns die Ressourcen nicht geschenkt, wenn er weg ist ein willigerer Herrscher eingesetzt der Lybiens Schätze an uns verscherbelt.



Gadaffi hat eigentlich seit ettlichen Jahren sehr bereitweilig mit dem Westen gehandelt, insbesondere mit Europa. Nicht umsonst haben Merkel & Westerwelle vor einem Jahr noch Pläne mit den Energiekonzernen bezüglich Großkraftwerken in der lybischen Wüste geschmiedet.
Das muss jetzt nicht schlechter werden, aber eine demokratisierte Regierung beinhaltet zumindest die konkrete Gefahr, dass der Lebensstandard und damit die Lohnkosten vor Ort steigen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch Lybien am Schutz Europas vor afrikanischen Mirgranten beteiligt war, was in einem totalitären System natürlich vergleichsweise gut funktionierte. Nimmt man noch das potentielle Risiko einer islamistischen Machtübernahme dazu (Gaddafi war zwar früher auch kein Unschuldslamm, aber seit Jahren recht ruhig und vor allem immer nur eingeschränkt vernetzt), stellt der Umschwung definitiv ein Risiko für die westliche Welt dar.
Darum hat man ja die Politik ja auch so lange gar nichts gemacht und sich erst bei den Rebellen angebiedert, als klar wurde, dass es ein Lybien wie in den vergangenen Jahren so oder so nicht wieder geben wird. (Bedacht, welche Folgen ein NATO-Lufteinsatz typischerweise für die Zivilbevölkerung und damit fürs Image des Westens hat, hat aber vermutlich wieder niemand...)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wird sicher nicht passieren oder verschenkt Afghanistan was oder der Irak?


 
Die Preise für ausländische Investoren im Irak sind afaik lächerlich niedrig, Beschränkungen gibt es gar keine und afaik verdienen US-Firmen weiterhin sehr gut an Wiederaufbau und Sicherheitsdienstleistungen. In kleinerem Maßstab gilt das auch für Afghanistan - nur hat man da eben die Rechnung ohne die Afghanen gemacht, die von außen installierte Regierungen von niemandem akzeptieren.
(stark vereinfach ausgedrückt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

Die neue libysche Regierung kann das auch als Druckmittel verwenden, wenn sie die Grenzen zu Europa weiterhin "geschlossen" halten sollen. Dan werden sie dafür wirtschaftliche Hilfe fordern.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. August 2011)

Die sie ja von Deutschland schon zugesagt bekommen haben -> 100 Mio. €, aber als "Kredit". Also zumindest Von Deutschland brauchen sie nichts fordern ... wir liefern das frei Haus!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

Jop, und auch die Franzosen werden ihren Teil dazu beitragen. 
Mal abwarten, in welche Taschen das Geld dann fließen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2011)

Ganz Nordafrika lässt sich dafür bezahlen, seine Grenzen sorgfältiger zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Mko (22. August 2011)

Es wäre deutlich besser man würde mehr Geld in die Herkunftsländer der Flüchtlinge investieren und so das "Übel" an der Wurzel packen. Der Westen ist zwar häufig schnell im Versprechen von Hilfsgeldern, aber davon kommen häufig nur Bruchteile an und dann teilweise auch nur an den falschen Ecken (dunkle Kanäle, bzw. Korruption)
Egal wie viele Mittel man in die Flüchtlingsabwehr an den Außengrenzen der EU steckt, viele Flüchtlinge werden trotzdem immer Wege finden (egal wie riskant) um sich ihren Traum von einem besseren Leben zu erfüllen.


----------



## nyso (23. August 2011)

Nix da Hilfsgelder. Wir müssten nur mal faire Preise für unsere Ressourcen bezahlen, das Geld kommt dann auch da unten an.

Können wir uns aber nicht leisten, die gesamte westliche Wirtschaft basiert auf den Raubzügen durch ärmere Länder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nix da Hilfsgelder. Wir müssten nur mal faire Preise für unsere Ressourcen bezahlen, das Geld kommt dann auch da unten an.


 
Nö, kommt es nicht.
Wenn du für das Kilo Kaffee plötzlich 50€ bezahlen müsstest, denkst du echt, dass dann der Kaffeepflücker mehr Lohn, eine Krankenversicherung und Rente bekommt?


----------



## nyso (23. August 2011)

Nö, aber wenn sie das fordern, ihre Despoten stürzen und demokratisch bestimmen das sie die Preise erhöhen, dann haben wir keine andere Wahl, wenn wir Kaffee wollen 

Das müssen die Völker aber alleine schaffen. Und da haben wir uns nicht einzumischen. Weder in Ägypten, Syrien, Libyen, Afrika oder sonstwo.


----------



## ngo (23. August 2011)

Sehr interessant, was für Informationen man vorgetischt bekommt. 

Mal sind es die Rebellen, die über den Daumen gepeilt 90% oder auch nur 75% der Stadt eingenommen haben, auf der anderen Seite wiederrum sind doch die Regime-Treuen in der Überzahl.
Mal heißt es, man hätte diesen und jenen in Gewahrsam, dann plötzlich ziert derjenige mit völlig sorgenfreier Miene das Bild der nächsten Schlagzeile, kurz bevor er sich mit seinem Konvoi frei durch die angeblich von wem auch immer besetzte Stadt bewegt.

Wirklich sehr Interessant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nö, aber wenn sie das fordern, ihre Despoten stürzen und demokratisch bestimmen das sie die Preise erhöhen, dann haben wir keine andere Wahl, wenn wir Kaffee wollen
> 
> Das müssen die Völker aber alleine schaffen. Und da haben wir uns nicht einzumischen. Weder in Ägypten, Syrien, Libyen, Afrika oder sonstwo.


 
Hmm... Afrika war entweder unter der Kontroller der Europäer oder unter der Kontrolle von Diktatoren oder Clans und jetzt plötzlich wird alles demokratisch und das erst, was dann kommt, ist Preise zu erhöhen? 
Ohne westliches Know How können die nun mal nichts machen, also müssen sie das Erwerben und das kostet eben wieder, da sie aber kein Geld haben, geben sie als Gegenleistung ihre Bodenschätze her, oder was sie sonst haben.

Und Libyen muss erst mal die Kurve kriegen, das Geschwafel ist immer groß aber bisher nichts nichts draus geworden, siehe Ägypten.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (23. August 2011)

+++ Liveticker zu Libyen +++: Von Gaddafi fehlt jede Spur - Politik | STERN.DE

Gaddafis Residenz ist gestürmt, natürlich fehlt jede Spur. Wo haste ihn denn versteckt, Obama, hoffentlich Guatanamo


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Der ist untergetaucht, denn immerhin hat er noch genügend Anhänger.
Vielleicht finden sie ihn ja mal in einer Erdhöhle.


----------



## Mko (24. August 2011)

Das grundsätzliche Problem der meisten Entwicklungsländer (vor allem in Schwarzafrika) ist, dass sie dort keine besonderen Produkte haben, mit denen sie auf dem Weltmarkt konkurrenzfähig wären. Deswegen müssen sie häufig ihre Bodenschätze in schädlicher Zusammenarbeit mit globalen Unternehmen zu Billigpreisen verramschen, die das Land wirtschaftlich keinen Deut voranbringen.
Siehe zum Beispiel der Erdölförderung an der afrikanischen Atlantikküste, wo multilaterale Weltkonzerne wie Shell die Vorkommen ohne Rücksicht auf die dortige Bevölkerung ausbeuten und vielfach die Lebensgrundlage der armen Leute (Fischer) zerstören.
Hier müsste der Westen mehr Mittel in den Ausbau von nachhaltigen Wirtschaftsformen stecken und dabei die Bildung der jungen Bevölkerung verbessern, damit man rasch auf westliches Know-how verzichten kann und das Land nicht in neue Abhängigkeiten zwingt.
Sind die Menschen erst mal in guten Jobs gebunden und können sich einen kleinen Wohlstand erarbeiten, würde auch keiner mehr auf die Idee kommen sich risikobehaftet und unerwünscht nach Europa zu begeben.


----------



## nyso (24. August 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> Hier müsste der Westen mehr Mittel in den Ausbau von nachhaltigen Wirtschaftsformen stecken und dabei die Bildung der jungen Bevölkerung verbessern, damit man rasch auf westliches Know-how verzichten kann und das Land nicht in neue Abhängigkeiten zwingt.
> Sind die Menschen erst mal in guten Jobs gebunden und können sich einen kleinen Wohlstand erarbeiten, würde auch keiner mehr auf die Idee kommen sich risikobehaftet und unerwünscht nach Europa zu begeben.


 
Warum sollte der Westen das tun? Denen auf die Beine helfen, damit sie uns in 20 Jahren nicht mehr brauchen? Dann haben sie die Ressourcen und das Know How, wir nur das Know How. Nur damit alleine kann man ohe Ressourcen nichts anfangen. 
Also müssen diese Länder weiter in der Abhängigkeit gehalten werden, wenn wir unseren Lebensstandard halten wollen.

So sieht leider die Realität aus.


----------



## Mko (24. August 2011)

Der Westen wird sich in Sachen Lebensstandard in Zukunft aufgrund von Klimawandel und aufstrebenden Wirtschaftsnationen wie Indien oder China sowieso etwas zurücknehmen müssen, ein Leben wie in den vergangenen ca. 50 Jahren wird in Zukunft kaum noch tragbar sein.
Der konkrete Vorteil der von mir genannten Maßnahmen wird sein, dass die Flüchtlingsproblematik an den Außengrenzen der EU in Maßen gehalten wird und es zu weniger humanitären Tragödien wie bspw. auf überfüllten Flüchtlingsbooten kommen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2011)

Humanitäre Katastrophen sind für die Unternehmer Europas (und den Lebensstandard der Europäer) aber ein kleineres Problem, als sinkende Gewinnnspannen. Wir kriegen es ja nichtmal hin, unseren eigenen Rohstoffverbrauch zu drosseln, weil das "zu teuer" ist und dass würde uns selbst langfristig nutzen. Auf Altruismus braucht man sich da keine großen Hoffungen. Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben: Selbst in Libyen werden Ölhäfen auf einer Bedeutungsebene mit Großstädten von mehreren 100.000 Einwohnern gehandelt...


----------



## Mko (25. August 2011)

In dem Fall ist es aber erforderlich, dass der Staat als übergeordnete Instanz eingreift und dem Gemeinschaftswohl Vorrang vor den Partikularinteressen einzelner Unternehmen gewährt.
Dass die Ölhäfen einen ziemlichen hohen Bedeutungsrang einnehmen, liegt meiner Meinung nach an der schwach ausgeprägten und international nicht konkurrenzfähigen Wirtschaft Libyens. Einnahmen aus der Kooperation mit westlichen Erdölkonzernen sind die wenigen Devisen des Landes, wodurch sie ungeheuer wichtig für die dortige Wirtschaft oder die jeweiligen Gruppierungen sind.
Dadurch dass sie sonst auf dem Weltmarkt kaum breit aufgestellt sind, ist das auch ein Risiko, da man sich sehr in die Abhängigkeit der westlichen Konzerne und des Rohölpreises begibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2011)

In einem wirtschaftsliberalen System -wie das derzeit in Deutschland propagierte- gilt Allgemeinwohl als Folge des Wohlergehens der Wirtschaft und Parikularinteressen einzelner Großunternehmen werden gezielt gestützt. Ich sage nicht, dass ich es gut finde, wenn de facto VW europäische CO2-Politik macht und E-On den "Aufbau" einer "zukunftsfähigen" Energieversorgung konzipiert, aber es nunmal trauriger Fakt, dass der Wähler diese Politik gefordert hat. Und im Falle von Libyen hieß das eben, dass Deutschland vollkommen passiv blieb, solange Chancen bestanden, dass das alte Regime -mit dem man die schon recht guten Handels- und Wirtschaftsbeziehungen weiter ausbauen wollte- überdauert und es heißt, dass nach dem unanwendbarem Sturz nicht etwa die Vermeidung humanitärer Missstände oder der Tod Unschuldiger thematisiert wurde, sondern wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit beim Wiederaufbau und eben das Ölgeschäft.

Und es Mag ja sein, dass letzteres für die libysche Wirtschaft wichtig ist, aber die Frage lautet:
Sind Dinge, die für die lybische Wirtschaft sind, für die europäischen Medien und Politiker wichtiger, als Libyer? Bzw.: Sollten sie das sein, wenn man die öffentlich vorgegebenen Werte zugrundelegt? (denn de facto sind sie es recht offensichtlich)


----------



## Mko (26. August 2011)

Ja, da hast du wohl leider recht. Der Gedanke von Ludwig Erhard und  seiner Sozialen Marktwirtschaft, wobei sich die Unternehmen dem  Wohlergehen der Menschen unterordnen müssen und nicht umgekehrt, scheint  wohl in letzter Zeit etwas in Vergessenheit geraten zu sein.
Du hast ja ein Beispiel genannt, wo sich die Bundesregierung bei der EU  eingeschaltet hat um niedrigere CO2-Grenzwerte für die hinterherhinkende  deutsche Automobilindustrie zu verhindern. Der Klimawandel wird nicht  warten, nur weil VW, Mercedes und Co die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkannt  oder ignoriert haben und nun einen Wettbewerbsnachteil gegenüber den  französischen oder japanischen Herstellern befürchten. Aber nun gut,  dass hat mit dem Libyenkonflikt nun gar nichts mehr zu tun 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich die neue Regierung der Rebellen dann  später zu den (Rohstoff-)Interessen der westlichen Politiker und  Unternehmer stellt, die vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit mit deren  Todfeind sympathisiert und kräftig gehandelt haben 
Im Kampf gegen Gaddafi brauchten sie die Unterstützung der NATO, aber  wird das ausreichen um das vorangegangene vergessen zu machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du wohl leider recht. Der Gedanke von Ludwig Erhard und  seiner Sozialen Marktwirtschaft, wobei sich die Unternehmen dem  Wohlergehen der Menschen unterordnen müssen und nicht umgekehrt, scheint  wohl in letzter Zeit etwas in Vergessenheit geraten zu sein.



Tjo - Erhard hat halt irgendwie vergessen, wie das ganze in einer "freien2 Gesellschaft funktionieren soll, wenn man die Unternehmen nicht dazu zwingt - bzw. in einem globalen Markt quasi nicht zwingen kann.



> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich die neue Regierung der Rebellen dann  später zu den (Rohstoff-)Interessen der westlichen Politiker und  Unternehmer stellt, die vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit mit deren  Todfeind sympathisiert und kräftig gehandelt haben
> Im Kampf gegen Gaddafi brauchten sie die Unterstützung der NATO, aber  wird das ausreichen um das vorangegangene vergessen zu machen?


 
Erstmal müssen "die" Rebellen überhaupt eine Regierung gründen. Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt sehr große Probleme kommen.
Sollten sie es ohne westliche Einmischung durchziehen, stehen sie als nächstes vor dem Problem, dass sie verdammt viel Geld brauchen - denn das Land ist zerbombt (danke NATO ...) und die Leute erwarten, dass es ihnen in Zukunft besser geht, als unter Gaddafi.
Die können sich nicht erlauben, wählerisch zu sein.


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstmal müssen "die" Rebellen überhaupt eine Regierung gründen. Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt sehr große Probleme kommen.
> Sollten sie es ohne westliche Einmischung durchziehen, stehen sie als nächstes vor dem Problem, dass sie verdammt viel Geld brauchen - denn das Land ist zerbombt (danke NATO ...) und die Leute erwarten, dass es ihnen in Zukunft besser geht, als unter Gaddafi.
> Die können sich nicht erlauben, wählerisch zu sein.


 
Richtig. Und da sehe ich viele Kosten auf uns zukommen. Lybien dürfte wegen des Öl von Interesse sein.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstmal müssen "die" Rebellen überhaupt eine Regierung gründen.



Das hat die USA schon vor dem Fall erledigt


----------



## Mko (27. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstmal müssen "die" Rebellen überhaupt eine Regierung gründen. Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt sehr große Probleme kommen.
> Sollten sie es ohne westliche Einmischung durchziehen, stehen sie als nächstes vor dem Problem, dass sie verdammt viel Geld brauchen - denn das Land ist zerbombt (danke NATO ...) und die Leute erwarten, dass es ihnen in Zukunft besser geht, als unter Gaddafi.
> Die können sich nicht erlauben, wählerisch zu sein.


 Hoffentlich kriegen die das schneller hin als in Ägyten, die dortige militärische Übergangsregierung ist ja mittlerweile auch schon ziemlich lange im Amt, was für einige Spannungen im Land sorgt.
Ich befürchte aber dass es aufgrund der sehr heterogenen Zusammensetzung der Libyer in Zukunft noch vermehrt zu Problemen kommen wird und eine Einigung der sehr unterschiedlichen Stämme recht schwierig wird, besonders da die scheinbar noch recht zahlreichen Gaddafi-Anhänger sicherlich alles versuchen werden um für Unruhe und Chaos zu sorgen.


----------



## Icejester (27. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sollten sie es ohne westliche Einmischung durchziehen, stehen sie als nächstes vor dem Problem, dass sie verdammt viel Geld brauchen - denn das Land ist zerbombt (danke NATO ...) und die Leute erwarten, dass es ihnen in Zukunft besser geht, als unter Gaddafi.


 
Sie haben ja eine ganze Menge Öl, das wir ihnen gerne abkaufen. Finanziell sehen sie also erstmal einer gesicherten Zukunft entgegen.


----------



## Mko (27. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Sie haben ja eine ganze Menge Öl, das wir ihnen gerne abkaufen. Finanziell sehen sie also erstmal einer gesicherten Zukunft entgegen.


 Ist nur die Frage für wen die Zukunft aufgrund der Erdöleinnahmen gesichert sein wird. Erdölvorkommen alleine garantieren noch lange keine florierende Wirtschaft, wie man beispielsweise an Nigeria sehen kann, wo ein Großteil der Bevölkerung von den sprudelnden Einnahmen aus der Förderung am Nigerdelta nie etwas erhalten hat. Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft verhindern dort einen Aufschwung und das Risiko besteht auch in Libyen.


----------



## Icejester (27. August 2011)

Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft war ja genau das, was sie bis jetzt hatten. Wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind, das abzustellen, kann ihnen auch keiner helfen. Sie haben da einen großen Schatz, mit dem sie ihre Zukunft finanzieren können. Wenn sie das vergeigen, haben nur sie selbst Schuld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Sie haben ja eine ganze Menge Öl, das wir ihnen gerne abkaufen. Finanziell sehen sie also erstmal einer gesicherten Zukunft entgegen.


 
Ließ doch bitte die ganze Diskussion.
Mein Post bezog sich auf die Vermutung, dass die kommende Regierung Importe in den Westen und insbesondere Deutschland verringern könnte. Das können sie eben nicht, weil sie das Geld benötigen.


----------



## viggon (27. August 2011)

villeicht wird das ganze vorhaben, es nurnoch schlimmer machen...


----------



## ngo (29. August 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft war ja genau das, was sie bis jetzt hatten.



Wie erklärst du dir dann den 53. Platz in der Liste des Human Development Index? Vor bspw. Bulgarien, Russland, EU-Anwärter Serbien und Zukunfts-Weltmacht China? (Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_Development_Index)

"Korruption und Vetterwirtschaft" muss wohl irgendwie auch dem Volk etwas gebracht haben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Sie haben da einen großen Schatz, mit dem sie ihre Zukunft finanzieren  können. Wenn sie das vergeigen, haben nur sie selbst Schuld.



Nehmen wir an, der Westen würde die eingefrorenen libyschen Milliarden, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nur teilweise oder garnicht freigeben, was den Wiederaufbau aus eigener Kraft nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad ermöglichen würde. Würde dieses Szenario eintreten, dann könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass der Westen eben Hilfe zum Wiederaufbau anbietet (in welcher Form auch immer). Wenn diese Hilfe nun eine lächerliche Verschuldung als Folge hätte, so dass Libyen garnicht gewinnbringend wirtschaften kann, würde sie dann auch die alleinige Schuld treffen?

Schauen wir mal, wie sich das ganze in Libyen entwickelt, jetzt nachdem Gaddafi ja scheinbar gestürzt ist und die Libyer sich auf ein schönes Leben freuen dürfen.


----------



## milesdavis (29. August 2011)

Das Geld aus den eingefrorenen Konten wird doch schon zum Wiederaufbau und Nahrungsmittelkauf und Medizin verwendet. Ich finde das sehr vernünftig.


----------



## ngo (30. August 2011)

Afaik waren das bisher nur $1,5 Mrd von.. keine Ahnung.. mir schwebt irgendwas mit $70 Mrd. im Kopf herum. Das lässt mich persönlich böses ahnen!


----------



## milesdavis (31. August 2011)

Hoffnung, mein lieber, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2011)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den aktuellen NATO-Luftangriffen gegen Syrte?

Ich war ja bislang schon ein bißchen misstrauisch, wie die Bombardierung von Fernsehstudios und Verwaltungsgebäuden die Zivilbevölkerung (z.B. Beamte und Journalisten?) vor den Gaddafi-Truppen schützt, aber einen Ort zu bombardieren, der derart in "Angst" vor Gaddafi lebt, dass es selbst nach dessen Sturz keinerlei Anzeichen von Opposition aber sehr viel von anhaltender Unterstützung gibt, erscheint mir irgendwie entgültig keinen Schutz mehr zu benötigen, wie er vom UN-Mandat gewährleistet werden soll.


----------



## Mko (31. August 2011)

Ich schätze mal, dass die NATO den genauen Wortlaut der Resolution nicht exakt verfolgt, sondern ihn mehr der Situation entsprechend "interpretiert". Ein direkter Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung war eigentlich nur anfangs notwendig um die (wenigen) Luftstreitkräfte Gaddafis vor ihren Luftangriffen abzuhalten, was aber später nicht mehr gebraucht wurde.
Das momentane Bombardieren von Getreuen des Diktators lässt sich nur indirekt als "Schutz der Bevölkerung" anwenden. Schließlich kann man Gaddafi selbst mitsamt seinen Anhängern als Bedrohung für die Libyer empfinden, was somit ein Vorgehen gegen diese rechtfertigt.
Theoretisch wäre eigentlich eine neue Resolution erforderlich, die aber Zeit in Anspruch nehmen würde und auch scheitern könnte. So handelt man wohl aktuell nach dem Grundsatz: Wo kein Kläger, da auch kein Richter.
Wer soll hier schließlich auch anklagen? Selbst unser Außenminister hat nach der anfänglichen Ablehnung mittlerweile den Einsatz der NATO als entscheidend und positiv eingestuft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2011)

Luftangriffe gegen Panzer, die in Städte feuern, waren auch noch einigermaßen gedeckt.
Aber bei Völker- und Menschenrechten nach dem Motto "wo kein Kläger..." vorzugehen, gehört sich imho für einen Rechtsstaat nicht. Gaddafi hatte auch lange Zeit niemanden, der ihn in den Haag angezeigt hätte, das rechtfertigt seine Taten nicht.


----------



## Mko (1. September 2011)

Da hast du schon recht. Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass mich sowas in  der internationalen Politik nicht wirklich verwundert. Dort hat das  geschriebene Wort in Resolutionen und Chartas nie absolute Bedeutung und  es wird mehr Wert auf den multilateralen Konsens gesetzt. Hier in dem  Fall zweifelt kaum ein Staat an der grundsätzlichen Richtigkeit der  Mission, wobei dies durch den Einsatz der wichtigen westlichen Nationen  gedeckt ist und auch Einwände der arabischen Länder ausbleiben.
Wenn man genau sein will, kann man in allen durch UN-Resolutionen  gedeckten Kriegen der letzten Jahre einen Bruch des Verbots eines  Angriffskrieges sehen und trotzdem gab es dagegen außerhalb von  pazifistischen Kreisen keinen übermäßig großen Aufruhr. (siehe Kosovo,  Afghanistan, oder Irak sogar ohne UN-Mandat...)

Ich persönlich bin da zwiegespalten, da ich einerseits die  Demokratisierung islamischer Länder gutheiße und es scheinbar dabei  nicht ohne Waffengewalt geht. Andererseits sollte der Westen nicht den  Fehler aus Afghanistan oder dem Irak nochmals begehen und sich als  internationale "Weltpolizei" aufführen, was besonders in vielen  islamischen Kreisen als Provokation aufgenommen wurde und den globalen  Terrorismus massiv förderte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin da zwiegespalten, da ich einerseits die  Demokratisierung islamischer Länder gutheiße und es scheinbar dabei  nicht ohne Waffengewalt geht. Andererseits sollte der Westen nicht den  Fehler aus Afghanistan oder dem Irak nochmals begehen und sich als  internationale "Weltpolizei" aufführen, was besonders in vielen  islamischen Kreisen als Provokation aufgenommen wurde und den globalen  Terrorismus massiv förderte.


 
Dann sollte sich die arabische Liga aber endlich mal einig sein, denn was die arabischen Staaten bisher in der Beziehung gemacht haben, ist auch nicht sehr rühmlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> Hier in dem  Fall zweifelt kaum ein Staat an der grundsätzlichen Richtigkeit der  Mission, wobei dies durch den Einsatz der wichtigen westlichen Nationen  gedeckt ist und auch Einwände der arabischen Länder ausbleiben.



Es gibt nicht sehr viele Nationen, die NATO-Missionen kritisieren (von denen sie nicht selbst betroffen sind). Im Prinzip nur Iran, Irak, Libyen und Nordkorea.



> Wenn man genau sein will, kann man in allen durch UN-Resolutionen  gedeckten Kriegen der letzten Jahre einen Bruch des Verbots eines  Angriffskrieges sehen und trotzdem gab es dagegen außerhalb von  pazifistischen Kreisen keinen übermäßig großen Aufruhr. (siehe Kosovo,  Afghanistan, oder Irak sogar ohne UN-Mandat...)



Afghanistan und Irak erst recht wurden aus den verschiedensten Richtungen kritisiert und beide waren nicht durch UN-Resolutionen gedeckt.



> Ich persönlich bin da zwiegespalten, da ich einerseits die  Demokratisierung islamischer Länder gutheiße und es scheinbar dabei  nicht ohne Waffengewalt geht. Andererseits sollte der Westen nicht den  Fehler aus Afghanistan oder dem Irak nochmals begehen und sich als  internationale "Weltpolizei" aufführen, was besonders in vielen  islamischen Kreisen als Provokation aufgenommen wurde und den globalen  Terrorismus massiv förderte.


 
Und genaue dieses Fingerspitzengefühl vermisse ich in Libyen eindeutig. Die NATO-Staaten machen erst nach jahrelanger Gadaffi-Unterstützung eine 180° Wende, dann greifen sie ohne rechtliche Grundlage ein, dann bombardieren sie Zivilisten und zu guter letzt überschreiten sie ihr Mandat wann immer sie wollen. Das ist (nicht ganz ohne Grund) 1A Munition für alle, die den Westen als einen Haufen gesetzloser Imperialisten in einem Eroberungskrieg gegen die arabische Welt präsentieren möchten. Und es sollte bekannt sein, was gewisse Hetzprediger schon aus "3B" Munition machen...

Zu dem wirkt das ganze, verglichen mit den Reaktionen gegenüber Syrien, auch noch extrem inkonsequent und eigentlich ist eine anti-westliche Stimmung das letzte, was man in Bezug auf Tunesien und Ägypten gebrauchen kann.

Neueste Meldung zum Thema von heute (ÖR-Radio -> kein Link):
Die Bundesregierung will Polizei und THW zum Wiederaufbau schicken. Und dafür lybische Konten in Deutschland anzapfen. Sicherlich: In der Wirkung wird das (hoffentlich) eine wertvolle Stütze auf dem Weg zu einem organisierten Rechtsstaat.
Aber für Leute, die dem Westen gegenüber misstrauisch sind, ist das eine ungefragte Einmischung in interne Angelegenheiten, die man (unter Berücksichtigung der Verknüpfung mit westlichen Firmen im Land) mit Kolonialismus vergleichen könnte. Nur das es auch noch von den Libyern bezahlt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Ich hab hier mal neue Fakten, sehr interessant, wie die G36 Gewehre nach Libyen kommen.
Libyen - Gaddafi erhielt deutsche G36-Gewehre bereits 2005 - Ausland - Berliner Morgenpost - Berlin
Wie kamen deutsche Gewehre nach Libyen? - Service - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Mko (2. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann sollte sich die arabische Liga aber endlich mal einig sein, denn was die arabischen Staaten bisher in der Beziehung gemacht haben, ist auch nicht sehr rühmlich.


 Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass die Arabische Liga aufgrund der sehr vielfältigen Meinungen und Regierungen in der Region jemals mit einer Stimme sprechen wird. Aber zumindest haben sie den Einsatz der UN prinzipiell unterstützt und sich teilweise sogar selbst daran beteiligt (Katar, VAE)



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nicht sehr viele Nationen, die NATO-Missionen kritisieren (von  denen sie nicht selbst betroffen sind). Im Prinzip nur Iran, Irak, Libyen und Nordkorea.


Ich würde in dem Punkt noch Nordkorea streichen und durch Russland oder China ersetzen, aber das ist ein anderer Punkt. Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass ein Engagement von westlichen Meinungsführern wie die USA, Frankreich, Großbritannien, etc. meistens schon als Legitimierung von derlei Einsätzen ausreicht und daraufhin kaum noch auf internationaler Ebene hinterfragt wird. Mir persönlich gefällt das auch nicht unbedingt, ich versuche nur zu beschreiben wie sich mir das so darstellt...



> Und genaue dieses Fingerspitzengefühl vermisse ich in Libyen eindeutig.  Die NATO-Staaten machen erst nach jahrelanger Gadaffi-Unterstützung eine  180° Wende, dann greifen sie ohne rechtliche Grundlage ein, dann  bombardieren sie Zivilisten und zu guter letzt überschreiten sie ihr  Mandat wann immer sie wollen. Das ist (nicht ganz ohne Grund) 1A  Munition für alle, die den Westen als einen Haufen gesetzloser  Imperialisten in einem Eroberungskrieg gegen die arabische Welt  präsentieren möchten. Und es sollte bekannt sein, was gewisse  Hetzprediger schon aus "3B" Munition machen...
> 
> Zu dem wirkt das ganze, verglichen mit den Reaktionen gegenüber Syrien,  auch noch extrem inkonsequent und eigentlich ist eine anti-westliche  Stimmung das letzte, was man in Bezug auf Tunesien und Ägypten  gebrauchen kann.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass zumindest für die breite arabische Bevölkerung dieser Einsatz der NATO eher positiv als negativ gesehen wird, da sich das Bündnis diesmal deutlich umsichtiger verhalten hat und vor allem im Dienst der Rebellen stand, anstatt denen die Zielvorgaben zu diktieren wie man es sonst gewohnt ist.
Es mag vielleicht auf den ersten Blick keinen großen Unterschied machen, aber der bereits vorhandene Aufstand der libyschen Bevölkerung hat die Sache in ein ganz anderes Licht getaucht. Eine militärische Intervention ohne diese Rückendeckung der Libyer wäre sicherlich ähnlich desaströs fürs Image des Westens ausgegangen wie die NATO-Kriege davor. So erscheint es in großen Teilen der arabischen Welt mehr wie eine Unterstützung eines berechtigten Verlangens nach Demokratie und Menschenrechten und nicht mehr wie imperialistisches Machtgehabe.
In so einem Fall verzeiht man wahrscheinlich auch eher das Anbiedern an Gaddafi zuvor und erkennt das möglicherweise als Wiedergutmachung an.

Für radikale Islamisten wird auch in Zukunft die pure Existenz des Westens ein Grund für Terror sein, aber zumindest den Kampf um die Meinung der gemäßigten Leute dürfte man mit dieser Schiene eher erreichen.
Deswegen kann ich auch das zögerliche Verhalten in Syrien einigermaßen gut verstehen, da es dort momentan keine kämpferisch motivierte Opposition gibt, die man im Kampf gegen Al-Assad unterstützen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> Ich würde in dem Punkt noch Nordkorea streichen und durch Russland oder China ersetzen, aber das ist ein anderer Punkt.



Hmm - die beiden machen zwar oft ihr eigenes Bier, aber sie meckern selten offen rum, solange es sie nicht direkt betrifft.




> Es mag vielleicht auf den ersten Blick keinen großen Unterschied machen, aber der bereits vorhandene Aufstand der libyschen Bevölkerung hat die Sache in ein ganz anderes Licht getaucht. Eine militärische Intervention ohne diese Rückendeckung der Libyer wäre sicherlich ähnlich desaströs fürs Image des Westens ausgegangen wie die NATO-Kriege davor. So erscheint es in großen Teilen der arabischen Welt mehr wie eine Unterstützung eines berechtigten Verlangens nach Demokratie und Menschenrechten und nicht mehr wie imperialistisches Machtgehabe.



Hoffen wir, dass das anhält.
Meldungen des Tages (wiederum NDR-Info):
- EU-Staaten geben Auslandskonten von libyschen Banken, Öl-, Gas- und Hafenunternehmen frei
- Deutsche Regierung will beim Aufbau helfen, z.B. "bei der Ölförderung" könnte Libyen "deutsches Know-How dringend benötigen"

Bin ich der einzige, der es peinlich findet, dass der Westens eine wahren Ziele mitlerweile nicht einmal mehr so lange hinter Lügen versteckt, bis zumindest die Wasserversorgung wieder läuft? Gaddafi sprengt Brunnen, Deutschland baut Ölpumpen 



> Für radikale Islamisten wird auch in Zukunft die pure Existenz des Westens ein Grund für Terror sein, aber zumindest den Kampf um die Meinung der gemäßigten Leute dürfte man mit dieser Schiene eher erreichen.
> Deswegen kann ich auch das zögerliche Verhalten in Syrien einigermaßen gut verstehen, da es dort momentan keine kämpferisch motivierte Opposition gibt, die man im Kampf gegen Al-Assad unterstützen könnte.


 
Die gibt es da sehr wohl. Nur im Gegensatz zu Libyen steht das Militär geschlossen auf der Seite Assads - ohne Zugriff auf Waffendepots, wie in Libyen, fallen die Proteste halt einseitiger aus. Aber das Erschießen hilfloser Protestanten erfordert wohl nicht weniger humanitäres Eingreifen, als das Erschießen bewaffneter Aufständler.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass das anhält.
> Meldungen des Tages (wiederum NDR-Info):
> - EU-Staaten geben Auslandskonten von libyschen Banken, Öl-, Gas- und Hafenunternehmen frei
> - Deutsche Regierung will beim Aufbau helfen, z.B. "bei der Ölförderung" könnte Libyen "deutsches Know-How dringend benötigen"
> ...


 
Baust du Wasserpumpen, interessiert das aber niemanden, das wird sicher auch gemacht, ist nur eben keine Meldung wert.
Wichtig ist eben, dass die Wirtschaft des Landes wieder schnell auf die Beine kommt, denn das bedeutet Einnahmen.
Westerwelle hat ja gesagt, dass sie bei der wirtschaftlichen Aufrüstung mithelfen wollen und er ist sicher der erste, der mit seinem Kumpels hinfliegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

Nö, da waren andere afaik schon da 
Und sicherlich interessiert das die meisten ""da oben"" herzlich wenig. Aber selbst ein G.W.Bush hatte den Anstand, sich sowas nicht öffentlich an die Brust zu heften.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Was meinst du jetzt mit an die Brust heften?
Die deutsche Regierung hat ja erst mal nichts gemacht, da sie sich bei der Resolution enthalten hat und jetzt müssen deutsche Firmen erst mal hinten anstehen, bevor sie dran kommen.
Aber Merkel ist ja schon zu Sarkozy geflogen und rutscht auf Knien, damit Deutsche Firmen auch Geld verdienen können. 
Sieht eigentlich einer die Bänder an Merkels Armen und Beinen, mit denen die Lobbyisten sie lenken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

Damit meine ich, dass Vertreter der deutschen Regierung (meiner Beobachtung nach) bei den geplanten Hilfen deutlich häufiger von "Öl" sprechen, als von "Menschen", "Demokratie", "Freiheit", "Selbtsverwaltung" und "humanitärer Hilfe" zusammengenommen - und dass sie sich dabei auch noch toll vorkommen, weil Deutschland ja Libyen hilft. (..dabei, deutsche Unternehmen mit lybischen Geldern dafür zu bezahlen, das libysches Öl nach Europa transportiert wird? Zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem Teile Lybiens auf eine humanitäre Katastrophe zusteuern?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Was erwartest du denn bei einem FDP Außenminister und einem FDP Wirtschaftsminister? 
Hat nicht auch der FDP Entwicklungsminister schon was dazu gesagt?


----------



## Icejester (2. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Deutsche Regierung will beim Aufbau helfen, z.B. "bei der Ölförderung" könnte Libyen "deutsches Know-How dringend benötigen"


 
Das ist tatsächlich witzig, weil die lybischen Ölförderanlagen seit Jahren zu einem ganz großen Teil mit deutschem Know-How betrieben wurden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn bei einem FDP Außenminister und einem FDP Wirtschaftsminister?
> Hat nicht auch der FDP Entwicklungsminister schon was dazu gesagt?


 
Ja, iirc war auch der Außenwirtschaftsminister schon unter denjenigen, die ihre Hilfe für das libysche Öl angekündigt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Für die FDP gehts eben ums Geld verdienen, das ist denen halt wichtiger als eine stabile Regierung oder funktionierende Infrastruktur. 
Ist ja nichts Neues, wenn man sich den Lauf der Geschichte mal so anguckt.


----------



## Mko (2. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - die beiden machen zwar oft ihr eigenes Bier, aber sie meckern selten offen rum, solange es sie nicht direkt betrifft.


Zumindest habe ich von Russland schon deutlich mehr im Bezug auf die NATO gehört, als von Nordkorea 



> Die gibt es da sehr wohl. Nur im Gegensatz zu Libyen steht das Militär geschlossen auf der Seite Assads - ohne Zugriff auf Waffendepots, wie in Libyen, fallen die Proteste halt einseitiger aus. Aber das Erschießen hilfloser Protestanten erfordert wohl nicht weniger humanitäres Eingreifen, als das Erschießen bewaffneter Aufständler.


 Aus humanitärer Sicht gäbe es keine wirkliche Alternative zu einem sofortigen militärischen Eingriff, nur vom strategischen Blickpunkt aus könnte sich das als gefährlich erweisen. Abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, dass eine so große Intervention nach Afghanistan oder dem Irak noch in den westlichen Regierungen und Parlamenten durchsetzbar wäre. Der Libyen-Einsatz ist im Gegensatz dazu ein kleines Geplänkel für die NATO...

Zum Thema "deutsches Know-how für Libyen":
Solche Aussagen sind meines Erachtens eher für die heimischen Wähler gedacht, schließlich kämpft die FDP bekanntlich momentan ums politische Überleben und braucht jede Schlagzeile die sie kriegen kann^^


----------



## nyso (5. September 2011)

Es rückt sich langsam alles ins rechte Bild.

Report: Libyan rebels promised France 35 per cent of country's oil | Arabic region | Trend

Sarkotzy, der Menschenfreund


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2011)

War doch eigentlich klar, dass es kein selbstloser Einsatz der westlichen Alliierten für die libysche Bevölkerung/Demokratie sein wird. Vermisse da ein bisschen den großen Skandal. (Die Tatsache, dass Frankreich nicht selbstlos handelt ist kein Skandel. Nur um es noch einmal deutlich zu machen was ich meinte.)
"Deutschland" ärgert sich vielleicht weil es weniger abbekommen wird.


----------



## Sieben (5. September 2011)

Deutschland hat sich doch schon für den Wiederaufbau angeboten. Deutsche Firmen bekommen ihren Teil des Kuchens also auch ab und der Staat verdient dadurch ja  . Aus gutem Willen alleine, schickt doch kein Land seine Truppen in ein Anderes.


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2011)

Sieben schrieb:


> Deutschland hat sich doch schon für den Wiederaufbau angeboten. Deutsche Firmen bekommen ihren Teil des Kuchens also auch ab und der Staat verdient dadurch ja  . Aus gutem Willen alleine, schickt doch kein Land seine Truppen in ein Anderes.




 Ich meinte mit dem "vermissten Skandal", dass die Meldung "Frankreich  profitiert in irgendeinerweise" kein Skandal ist, sondern  selbstverständlich. 
War etwas missverständlich von mir ausgedrückt.


----------



## Sieben (5. September 2011)

Dann wars auch mein Fehler, nach dem erneuten Gegenlesen hab ich es jetzt auch gerafft


----------



## nyso (5. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> War doch eigentlich klar, dass es kein selbstloser Einsatz der westlichen Alliierten für die libysche Bevölkerung/Demokratie sein wird. Vermisse da ein bisschen den großen Skandal.
> "Deutschland" ärgert sich vielleicht weil es weniger abbekommen wird.


 
Neeeeeiiiin, das irgendwer an Cora Schumachers Ohr leckt ist doch WESENTLICH wichtiger, also wirklich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[/sarkasmus]


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> War doch eigentlich klar, dass es kein selbstloser Einsatz der westlichen Alliierten für die libysche Bevölkerung/Demokratie sein wird. Vermisse da ein bisschen den großen Skandal.
> "Deutschland" ärgert sich vielleicht weil es weniger abbekommen wird.


Mit der Demokratie ist es jetzt aus in Libyen. Ab jetzt wird es wahrscheinlich zu einer Sharia-basierten Islam-Diktatatur kommen. Ganz sicher ist die Sache jedoch nicht, denn die "Rebellen", die man mit dem Versprechen, man werde sie reich mit den Milliarden des Gadaffi belohnen, gegen ihr Volk aufbrachte, scheinen sich uneins über die Verteilung zu sein.

Das Volk jedoch bleibt auf der Strecke.
Über eine million Menschen demonstrierten für Gadaffi und gegen die Nato, Rebellen, etc.
1Million+ Libyan Civilians Protest Against NATO And Its Rebels Attacks 01 07 11 (1) In Libya - YouTube

Der Wille der Mehrheit des Volkes wurde niedergebombt.

Hintergrund sind die Bestrebungen Libyens und anderer Länder, den IWF und andere "Geldgeber", die man als Gefahr ansieht, durch einen afrikanischen Fonds zu erstetzen und die erpresserischen Forderungen und erdrückenden Zinssätze durch günstige bzw kostenlose Kredite zu ersetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

Demokratie gabs da nie und selbst wenn man alle Spekulationen über die Wirkung des Verhaltens von NATO&EU-Staaten mal beiseite lässt:
Heute hieß es, die Rebellenführung peile Wahlen in 18 Monaten an.
-> vorerst bleibt es da bei einer Militärdiktatur.
In Anbetracht dessen, dass der Hass auf Gaddafi das einzige war, was die Rebellen gemeinsam hatten, würde es mich aber wundern, wenn es länger als 6 Monate dauert, bevor alles zusammenbricht. Abwarten, wer dieses Machtvakuum füllen wird - und was das ganze für die Lebensbedingungen bedeutet, wenn man bedenkt, dass schon jetzt der Versorgungsnotstand losgebrochen ist. Irgendwie klingt das ganze nur noch nach einer Kreuzung aus Irak und Afgahnistan.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Demokratie gabs da nie und selbst wenn man alle Spekulationen über die Wirkung des Verhaltens von NATO&EU-Staaten mal beiseite lässt:
> Heute hieß es, die Rebellenführung peile Wahlen in 18 Monaten an.
> -> vorerst bleibt es da bei einer Militärdiktatur.
> In Anbetracht dessen, dass der Hass auf Gaddafi das einzige war, was die Rebellen gemeinsam hatten, würde es mich aber wundern, wenn es länger als 6 Monate dauert, bevor alles zusammenbricht. Abwarten, wer dieses Machtvakuum füllen wird - und was das ganze für die Lebensbedingungen bedeutet, wenn man bedenkt, dass schon jetzt der Versorgungsnotstand losgebrochen ist. Irgendwie klingt das ganze nur noch nach einer Kreuzung aus Irak und Afgahnistan.


Bisher war Libyen eine direkte Demokratie, mit gesetzlicher Krankenversicherung, kostenloser Bildung, der längsten Lebenserwartung aller arabischen Länder, dem viertgrößten BIP pro Kopf Afrikas (weit vor Ägypten) und dem höchsten Human Development Index Afrikas.

Der Human Development Index (HDI) ist eine vergleichende Messung der Lebenserwartung, Alphabetisierung, Bildung und Lebensstandard in Ländern weltweit. Es ist ein Standard zur Messung des Wohlstandes, insbesondere für Kinder.

Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

Ähnlich wie andere sozialistische Staaten bestanden die demokratischen Prozesse aber nur auf dem Papier. Wer überhaupt zur Wahl stand, wurde von oben herab geregelt. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die kontrollierte Medienlandschaft ohnehin nicht den Informationsstand zuließ, der für mündige Bürger nötig wäre.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie andere sozialistische Staaten bestanden die demokratischen Prozesse aber nur auf dem Papier. Wer überhaupt zur Wahl stand, wurde von oben herab geregelt. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die kontrollierte Medienlandschaft ohnehin nicht den Informationsstand zuließ, der für mündige Bürger nötig wäre.


Das Video, welches ich hier eingestellt habe, zeigt jedoch deutlich, auf wessen Seite das Libyische Volk steht.
Vielmehr haben wir dir kontrollierte Medienlandschaft, oder wie eklärst du dir, daß nichts davon im Fernsehen oder in den Zeitungen war?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

Videos aus unklaren Quellen mit unklaren Hintergründen machen keine sonderlich verlässliche Aussage. Und es gab hier Medienberichte über Demonstrationen von Gadaffi-Anhängern bzw. solchen, die es ggf. sein mussten.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Videos aus unklaren Quellen mit unklaren Hintergründen machen keine sonderlich verlässliche Aussage.


Es handelt sich ganz klar um über eine millionen Gadaffi-Bilder schwingende Gadaffi Anhänger, die einer Rede Gadaffis lauschen. Aufgezeichnet wurde alles vom lybischen Staatsfernsehen Al Libya.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und es gab hier Medienberichte über Demonstrationen von Gadaffi-Anhängern bzw. solchen, die es ggf. sein mussten.


Schwer vorstellbar, daß eine Armee von 75.000 Soldaten, die schon im Kampf gegen die "Rebellen" gebunden ist, eine Menschenmenge von über einer Millionen Leuten dazu zwingen kann, für Gadaffi zu demonstrieren.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2011)

Also wenn die Medienlandschaft irgendwo kontrolliert ist, dann ja wohl bei uns


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Es handelt sich ganz klar um über eine millionen Gadaffi-Bilder schwingende Gadaffi Anhänger, die einer Rede Gadaffis lauschen. Aufgezeichnet wurde alles vom lybischen Staatsfernsehen Al Libya.


 
Klar demonstrieren sie für Gaddafi, was sollen sie auch sonst machen, wenn abseits der Kameras Soldaten stehen.
Und Gaddafi hat immer noch eine Menge Anhänger in den Machtpositionen des Landes, so schnell bekommt man die da nicht weg.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Schwer vorstellbar, daß eine Armee von 75.000 Soldaten, die schon im Kampf gegen die "Rebellen" gebunden ist, eine Menschenmenge von über einer Millionen Leuten dazu zwingen kann, für Gadaffi zu demonstrieren.



So viele brauchst du nicht, ein paar reichen, denn du kuscht sehr schnell, wenn ein paar Leute einfach mal prophylaktisch erschossen werden.
Und dass Gaddafi kein Problem damit hat, Zivilisten zu töten, sollte allgemein bekannt sein.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass Gaddafi kein Problem damit hat, Zivilisten zu töten, sollte allgemein bekannt sein.



Hey, dann ist er ja auf einer Wellenlänge mit Sarkozy und Co.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hey, dann ist er ja auf einer Wellenlänge mit Sarkozy und Co.


 
Öhm, Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Sarkozy Panzer und Artillerie gegen die Französische Bevölkerung eingesetzt hat.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2011)

Nö, aber aktuell gegen die pöse pöse lybische Bevölkerung...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nö, aber aktuell gegen die pöse pöse lybische Bevölkerung...


 
Öhm, was in einem anderen Land ist, ist nicht Sache von Sarkozy. Merkel kritisiert China ja auch nur mal so hinter der Hand wegen der Menschenrechte, aber ich hab noch keinen deutschen Panzer in Peking gesehen und was anderes ist es in Libyen auch nicht.
Die Nato macht das, was sie soll, was danach kommt, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, was in einem anderen Land ist, ist nicht Sache von Sarkozy. Merkel kritisiert China ja auch nur mal so hinter der Hand wegen der Menschenrechte, aber ich hab noch keinen deutschen Panzer in Peking gesehen und was anderes ist es in Libyen auch nicht.
> Die Nato macht das, was sie soll, was danach kommt, wird sich zeigen.


 
Sarkotzy war die treibende Kraft hinter diesem Krieg.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar demonstrieren sie für Gaddafi, was sollen sie auch sonst machen, wenn abseits der Kameras Soldaten stehen.
> Und Gaddafi hat immer noch eine Menge Anhänger in den Machtpositionen des Landes, so schnell bekommt man die da nicht weg.


Na klar. In der logistischen Meisterleistung des Jahrtausends wurden über eine millionen Menschen zusammengetrieben.
Denke mal darüber nach. Das Gadaffi in Libyen unbeliebt sei, ist schlicht und einfach gelogen.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So viele brauchst du nicht, ein paar reichen, denn du kuscht sehr schnell, wenn ein paar Leute einfach mal prophylaktisch erschossen werden.
> Und dass Gaddafi kein Problem damit hat, Zivilisten zu töten, sollte allgemein bekannt sein.


Genau! Alle werden erschossen. Schon 110 Tote in Bengasi, darunter auch Gadaffi-Anhänger. Sicher haben die Gadaffi-Anhänger Selbstmord begangen, denn die guten Rebellen würden ja nie auf Menschen schießen. Und die Nato-Bombardements haben erst 1100 Menschen getötet und sogar nur 6000 verletzt. Und die 20 beschädigten Häuser in Bengasi sind ganz sicher das Ergebnis von permannetem, wochenlangen Artilleriebeschuß und keinesfalls jenes von Kampfhandlungen in der Stadt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Sarkotzy war die treibende Kraft hinter diesem Krieg.



Finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, außerdem hat er ja den Bürgerkrieg nicht ausgelöst. So gesehen war es eher schlecht für Frankreich und Deutschland, denn sie hatten ja gute Verträge mit Gaddafi, jetzt sind sie hinfällig und müssen neu verhandelt werden.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Na klar. In der logistischen Meisterleistung des Jahrtausends wurden über eine millionen Menschen zusammengetrieben.
> Denke mal darüber nach. Das Gadaffi in Libyen unbeliebt sei, ist schlicht und einfach gelogen.


 
Hitler hatte auch viele Anhänger in Deutschland, auch noch in den letzten Tagen aber das hat doch nichts zu sagen.
Guck dir Russland an, in vielen Ecken wird Stalin verehrt, obwohl er eine Menge Russen umgebracht hat. 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Genau! Alle werden erschossen. Schon 110 Tote in Bengasi, darunter auch Gadaffi-Anhänger. Sicher haben die Gadaffi-Anhänger Selbstmord begangen, denn die guten Rebellen würden ja nie auf Menschen schießen. Und die Nato-Bombardements haben erst 1100 Menschen getötet und sogar nur 6000 verletzt. Und die 20 beschädigten Häuser in Bengasi sind ganz sicher das Ergebnis von permannetem, wochenlangen Artilleriebeschuß und keinesfalls jenes von Kampfhandlungen in der Stadt.



Was soll denn der Unsinn jetzt?
Gaddafis eingeflogene Leute (eigene hatte er ja nicht mehr) haben auf alles geballert, was sich bewegt hat, denen interessiert es nicht, was damit wird, denn die wurden dafür bezahlt.
In Libyen soll es um 50.000 Tote gegeben haben, und ich bezweifel, dass alle bei Nato Angriffen umgekommen sind und logisch, dass sich die Rebellen auch gewehrt haben.
Außerdem wird alle Nasenlang ein Massengrab gefunden, Gaddafi hat Rebellen und deren Sympathisanten gezielt getötet und beseitigt.
Wundert mich immer wieder, warum es da keine Racheakte gibt.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hitler hatte auch viele Anhänger in Deutschland, auch noch in den letzten Tagen aber das hat doch nichts zu sagen.
> Guck dir Russland an, in vielen Ecken wird Stalin verehrt, obwohl er eine Menge Russen umgebracht hat.


Warum wurden in den Medien nur kleine Grüppchen gezeigt, die gezwungen worden seien? Weil es nicht möglich ist, über eine Millionen Menschen dazu zu zwingen.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wundert mich immer wieder, warum es da keine Racheakte gibt.


Das ist so, weil nichts davon stimmt.

"According to the Amnesty observer, who is fluent in Arabic, there is not one confirmed instance of rape by the pro-Gadaffi fighters, not even a doctor who knew of one. All the Viagra mass rape stories were fabrications.

Amnesty could not verify a single “African mercenary” fighting for Gaddafi story, and the highly charged international satellite television accounts of African mercenaries raping women that were used to panic much of the eastern Libyan population into fleeing their homes were fabrications.

There were no confirmed accounts of helicopter gun ships attacking civilians and no jet fighters bombing people which completely invalidates any justification for the No-Fly Zone inSecurity Council resolution used as an excuse for NATO to launch its attacks on Libya.

After three months on the ground in rebel controlled territory, the Amnesty investigator could only confirm 110 deaths in Benghazi which included Gadaffi supporters.

Only 110 dead in Benghazi? Wait a minute, we were told thousands had died there, ten thousand even. No, only 110 lost their lives including pro-government people.

No rapes, no African mercenaries, no helicopter gun ships or bombers, and only 110 ten deaths prior to the launch of the NATO bombing campaign, every reason was based on a lie.

Today according to the Libyan Red Crescent Society, over 1,100 civilians have been killed by NATO bombs including over 400 women and children. Over 6,000 Libyan civilians have been injured or wounded by the bombing, many very seriously."

** Libya War Lies Worse Than Iraq** :***** Information Clearing House: ICH


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Warum wurden in den Medien nur kleine Grüppchen gezeigt, die gezwungen worden seien? Weil es nicht möglich ist, über eine Millionen Menschen dazu zu zwingen.


 
 Wo sind denn 1 Millionen Menschen zu sehen?
Dir ist klar, dass in Libyen nicht mal 7 Millionen Menschen leben?



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das ist so, weil nichts davon stimmt.


 
Öhm... Verschwörungskram braucht niemand.

Oder gehörst du auch zu den Leuten, die denken, dass das WTC7 Gebäude am 9/11 gesprengt wurde?


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo sind denn 1 Millionen Menschen zu sehen?
> Dir ist klar, dass in Libyen nicht mal 7 Millionen Menschen leben?


Schau dir das Video an, daß hier im Thread eingetellt habe...
Es sind über eine Millionen, die zu Gadaffis Rede kamen...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm... Verschwörungskram braucht niemand.


Was soll das?
Amnesty International hat in Bengasi 110 Tote festgestellt und nicht 50.000.
Komm mir nicht mit Totschlagwörtern, sonst kannst du mit jemand anderem diskutieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Schau dir das Video an, daß hier im Thread eingetellt habe...
> Es sind über eine Millionen, die zu Gadaffis Rede kamen...



Und von wem stammt das Video?
Von einer unabhängigen Quelle, die überprüft werden kann?



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Was soll das?
> Amnesty International hat in Bengasi 110 Tote festgestellt und nicht 50.000.
> Komm mir nicht mit Totschlagwörtern, sonst kannst du mit jemand anderem diskutieren.



Ich rede davon, dass der Bürgerkrieg in Libyen rund 50.000 Tote gekostet hat.
Wer redet denn von einer Stadt?


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und von wem stammt das Video?
> Von einer unabhängigen Quelle, die überprüft werden kann?


Das steht alles schon im Thread. Der Lybische Staatssender übertrug alles.
Hier noch mal der Mitschnitt:
1Million+ Libyan Civilians Protest Against NATO And Its Rebels Attacks 01 07 11 (1) In Libya - YouTube

Zu behaupten, da wäre etwas nicht echt, wäre echt absurd...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede davon, dass der Bürgerkrieg in Libyen rund 50.000 Tote gekostet hat.
> Wer redet denn von einer Stadt?


Kriege kosten Tote. Nicht Gadaffi hat den Krieg angefangen. Und 50.000 ist absurd.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das steht alles schon im Thread. Der Lybische Staatssender übertrug alles.
> Hier noch mal der Mitschnitt:
> 1Million+ Libyan Civilians Protest Against NATO And Its Rebels Attacks 01 07 11 (1) In Libya - YouTube



Und wer sagt, dass das Video auch wirklich aktuell ist?
Propaganda ist dort an der Tagesordnung, da wird das so hingebogen, wie man es gerade braucht.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Kriege kosten Tote. Nicht Gadaffi hat den Krieg angefangen. Und 50.000 ist absurd.



Gaddafi hat sein Volk unterdrückt, gefoltert und ermordet, es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich das Volk gegen ihn auflehnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Es handelt sich ganz klar um über eine millionen Gadaffi-Bilder schwingende Gadaffi Anhänger, die einer Rede Gadaffis lauschen. Aufgezeichnet wurde alles vom lybischen Staatsfernsehen Al Libya.



Hast du überhaupt eine grobe Vorstellung, wieviel eine Million Menschen sind?
In der einen weiten Perspektive, die das Video kennt, sind vielleicht 50-60000 zu sehen, maximal (bei der Auflösung schwierig zu beurteilen, weil man auf Aufnahmen, die mehr als ~5000 Leute zeigen wollen, einen Busch nicht mehr von einem Menschen unterscheiden bzw. überhaupt abschätzen könnte, wo die Masse endet). Alles andere ist eine Behauptung des libyschen Staatsfernsehens, das in dieser Frage wohl eindeutig nicht als objektiv gelten kann.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Nato macht das, was sie soll, was danach kommt, wird sich zeigen.



Fraglich ist nur, was die NATO "soll". Denn was sie macht, geht doch ein Stück über ihren offiziellen Auftrag = UN Mandat hinaus.




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das ist so, weil nichts davon stimmt.



Nichts? Gar nichts?
Also für die Behauptung, dass alles, was man über die Jahrzehnte von Gaddafis Regime weiß, gelogen ist, dass dutzende von Massengräbern, verschwundene Leute, Anschlägen (von Gaddafi selbst zugegeben),... erfunden ist, solltest du eine bessere Quelle vorlegen können, als einen Artikel von einem Autor, der am anderen Ende Afrikas sitzt und mit seinen Quellen gerade einmal den ersten Satz deines Zitates belegen kann.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass das Video auch wirklich aktuell ist?
> Propaganda ist dort an der Tagesordnung, da wird das so hingebogen, wie man es gerade braucht.


Hör doch mal zu, Gadaffi spricht von Sarkozy, Obama, Belusconi...
Auch gibt es ein Datum, es wird eingeblendet.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gaddafi hat sein Volk unterdrückt, gefoltert und ermordet, es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich das Volk gegen ihn auflehnt.


Die bist echt massiv wahrheitsresistent. "Ich glaube alles, was man mir im Fernsehen sagt..."






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt eine grobe Vorstellung, wieviel eine Million Menschen sind?
> In der einen weiten Perspektive, die das Video kennt, sind vielleicht 50-60000 zu sehen, maximal (bei der Auflösung schwierig zu beurteilen, weil man auf Aufnahmen, die mehr als ~5000 Leute zeigen wollen, einen Busch nicht mehr von einem Menschen unterscheiden bzw. überhaupt abschätzen könnte, wo die Masse endet). Alles andere ist eine Behauptung des libyschen Staatsfernsehens, das in dieser Frage wohl eindeutig nicht als objektiv gelten kann.


 
Ich sehe nur Behauptungen. Nichts von dem, was über Gadffi gesagt wird, wurde belegt. Alles nur Behauptungen.
Doch wiedermal ist alles absolut war, was die Wahrheitsmedien so alles erzählen...

Ich jedoch habe einen Videobeweis für meine "Behauptungen" vorgelegt und muß mich dennoch hier rechtfertigen...

Libyische Mehrheit ist für Gadaffi:
One Million March for Gaddafi: Where is this story? - English pravda.ru






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nichts? Gar nichts?
> Also für die Behauptung, dass alles, was man über die Jahrzehnte von Gaddafis Regime weiß, gelogen ist, dass dutzende von Massengräbern, verschwundene Leute, Anschlägen (von Gaddafi selbst zugegeben),... erfunden ist, solltest du eine bessere Quelle vorlegen können, als einen Artikel von einem Autor, der am anderen Ende Afrikas sitzt und mit seinen Quellen gerade einmal den ersten Satz deines Zitates belegen kann.


Na klar, Bis vor kurzem sind die Machthaber des Westens noch ein und ausgegengen in Libyen, hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

Obama
http://media.news.de/resources/thumbs/9e/3d/f336b4a68a6b89d55eddb6753d9c.jpg

Sakaorzy
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-oRMEdfEaPZc/TYEDzT2cfgI/AAAAAAAAolU/Cikv6KHGCVg/s1600/gaddafi_sarkozy.jpg

Westerwelle
http://www.faz.net/m/%7BD064DCEB-2605-4811-9E3F-C53EB908E9E8%7DPicture.jpg

Blair
http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01833/blair_1833408c.jpg

Berlusconi
http://bilder.augsburger-allgemeine...ei-einem-Treffen-in-Sirte-2004-Archivfoto.jpg


Wenn also Gadaffi in seiner Vergangenheit so böse war, dann ist es unseren westlichen Politiker bis dato sehr egal gewesen, seit über 10 Jahren nähmlich gehen sie dort ein und aus. Besonders gerne nehmen sie ihre Waffen mit und verkaufen sie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Hör doch mal zu, Gadaffi spricht von Sarkozy, Obama, Belusconi...
> Auch gibt es ein Datum, es wird eingeblendet.


 
Und den Ton kann man nicht über ein Video legen? 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Wenn also Gadaffi in seiner Vergangenheit so böse war, dann ist es unseren westlichen Politiker bis dato sehr egal gewesen, seit über 10 Jahren nähmlich gehen sie dort ein und aus. Besonders gerne nehmen sie ihre Waffen mit und verkaufen sie.


 
Gaddafi hatte dem Terrorismus ja abgeschworen, erst danach wurden die Sanktionen gelockert, bzw. eingestellt und es kam zu Verhandlungen, Gaddafi hat die Lockerbie Opfer entschädigt.
Gaddafi hat im Jahr 1988 das Attentat angeordnet.
Und die deutschen Gewehre, die in Libyen nun aufgetaucht sind, stammen von einer Fabrik, die in Saudi Arabien steht, die Saudis müssen eine Menge erklären, denn sie dürfen das G36 zwar in Lizenz bauen, es aber nicht an Drittländer verkaufen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und den Ton kann man nicht über ein Video legen?


Klar kann man das, und es wurde offensichtlich auch so gemacht. Sonst wäre der Redner Gadaffi ja kaum herauszuhören.
Du siehts, für alles gibt es vernünftige Gründe.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gaddafi hatte dem Terrorismus ja abgeschworen, erst danach wurden die Sanktionen gelockert, bzw. eingestellt und es kam zu Verhandlungen, Gaddafi hat die Lockerbie Opfer entschädigt.
> Gaddafi hat im Jahr 1988 das Attentat angeordnet.
> Und die deutschen Gewehre, die in Libyen nun aufgetaucht sind, stammen von einer Fabrik, die in Saudi Arabien steht, die Saudis müssen eine Menge erklären, denn sie dürfen das G36 zwar in Lizenz bauen, es aber nicht an Drittländer verkaufen.


Schon richtig. Aber Libyen hat auch direkt von westlichen Ländern gekauft, allen vorran aus der BRD:
Libyen: Deutsche Waffen für Gaddafi - Politik - DerWesten


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Klar kann man das, und es wurde offensichtlich auch so gemacht. Sonst wäre der Redner Gadaffi ja kaum herauszuhören.
> Du siehts, für alles gibt es vernünftige Gründe.



Jop, eben, und welches Beweis gibt es, dass die Filmaufnahme zum Ton passt?



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Schon richtig. Aber Libyen hat auch direkt von westlichen Ländern gekauft, allen vorran aus der BRD:
> Libyen: Deutsche Waffen für Gaddafi - Politik - DerWesten


 
Was die Franzosen mit den Waffen machen, kann dir kein Deutscher sagen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, eben, und welches Beweis gibt es, dass die Filmaufnahme zum Ton passt?


Welchen Beweis gibt es, daß es nicht so ist?

Die Diskussion ist müßig. Gleich muß ich noch beweisen, daß die Bilder nicht aus dem Computer stammen und solange ich das nicht beweise, liege ich automatisch falsch. Dein Standpunkt zur Pflicht von Erbringung von Beweisen ist erbärmlich. Du hast keinen Beweis für deine Aussagen, ich schon. Deswegen meinst du, da muß alles gefälscht sein. 

Da ist nichts gefälscht. Wäre es gefälscht, so hätten wir im Fernsehen gesehen, wie gefälscht alles sei.

Du kanst ja weiterhin die Wahrheit ignorieren und so tun, als wäre Gadaffi der böse Killer, aber diskutiere das bitte mit jemand anderem aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Welchen Beweis gibt es, daß es nicht so ist?
> 
> Die Diskussion ist müßig. Gleich muß ich noch beweisen, daß die Bilder nicht aus dem Computer stammen und solange ich das nicht beweise, liege ich automatisch falsch. Dein Standpunkt zur Pflicht von Erbringung von Beweisen ist erbärmlich. Du hast keinen Beweis für deine Aussagen, ich schon. Deswegen meinst du, da muß alles gefälscht sein.



Das Dilemma mit Propaganda Material ist halt, dass man es nicht überprüfen kann. Kein unabhängiges Nachrichtenmagazin kommt an die Masterbänder heraus. Gaddafi würde niemand auch nur in die Nähe seiner "Propaganda Maschinerie" lassen und das nimmst du was Wahre Münze?
Tja, ich hinterfrage solche Veranstalltungen lieber, als dass ich mich blind darauf verlasse, was ein Diktator so verbreitet.

Wie war das noch im Irak Krieg, da wurden auch Menschenmassen im Fernsehen gezeigt und alle jubelten Saddam zu, ein paar Stunden später waren US Panzer da und von den Leuten war nichts mehr zu sehen....



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Du kanst ja weiterhin die Wahrheit ignorieren und so tun, als wäre Gadaffi der böse Killer, aber diskutiere das bitte mit jemand anderem aus.



Öhm, Gaddafi ist ein "Killer", ein Diktator, der sein eigenes Volk umgebracht hat.
Wie kann man so einen verteidigen?


----------



## nyso (7. September 2011)

Lockerbie wurde nie bewiesen, und Gaddafi hat nie gestanden. Er hat lediglich gezahlt, damit der Scheiß begraben werden kann.

quanti, geh mal im Irak Massenvernichtungswaffen suchen, die müssen da ja immer noch liegen, wurde dir ja so schön im Fernseher erzählt


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Lockerbie wurde nie bewiesen, und Gaddafi hat nie gestanden. Er hat lediglich gezahlt, damit der Scheiß begraben werden kann.


 
Lies mal die Meldungen, Gaddafi Vertraute haben bestätigt, dass Gaddafi selbst den Terroranschlag in Auftrag gegeben hat. Klar hat er das öffentlich nie zugegeben, kann er als Führer eines Landes auch nicht, aber die Entschädigungszahlungen sprechen nun mal eine deutlich Sprache, das machst du nicht, wenn du damit nichts zu tun hast.


----------



## nyso (7. September 2011)

Grad noch was nettes zu den lybischen "Rebellen" gefunden. 

Jetzt massakrieren sie unschuldige Schwarzafrikaner, purer Genozid!
Gewalt in Libyen - Schwarzafrikaner leiden unter Rachgier der Rebellen - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Das sagte ich ja, Racheakte sind durchaus möglich und eben auch kein Wunder.
Gaddafi hatte sich ja Söldner aus Schwarzafrika geholt und wer da jetzt zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort ist und das falsche sagt, kann schnell den Hass auf Gaddafi kennen lernen.
Verhindern kannst du das aber nicht flächendeckend.


----------



## Mko (7. September 2011)

Also mit gefälschten Videos Desinformation zu verbreiten und sich im Glanze einer vermeintlichen Bevölkerungsmehrheit zu Sonnen ist eigentlich für eine Diktatur mit gleichgeschalteter Presse eine relativ leichte Übung.
Ich finde das gepostete Video in seiner Grundaussage deswegen nicht wirklich glaubwürdig. Das Material könnte schon wesentlich älter sein und die Rede passt nicht ganz dazu. Zumindest macht die Menschenmasse die ganze Zeit mit Parolen, etc. einen ziemlichen Lärm, der nicht zu einer gleichzeitig gehaltenen Rede Gaddafis passt. Wäre man dann nicht eher still und würde seinen Worten lauschen?
Abgesehen davon stehen die meisten Menschen auch nicht zielgerichtet auf irgendeine Rednerplattform, sondern eher "chaotisch" und reagieren vor allem auf die Kamera, die übrigens Gaddafi die ganze Zeit über nicht zeigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur Behauptungen. Nichts von dem, was über Gadffi gesagt wird, wurde belegt. Alles nur Behauptungen.
> Doch wiedermal ist alles absolut war, was die Wahrheitsmedien so alles erzählen...



Das behauptest du hier jedenfalls. Du legst einen Medienbericht vor -aus einem der unfreiesten, vorbelastesten Medien überhaupt- und behandelst ihn als "absolut war". Du gehst sogar soweit, ihm Aussagen zu glauben, die aus dem Bildmaterial gar nicht hervorgehen und die du afaik (mangels Sprachkenntnissen - korrigiere mich, wenn du des Libyschen mächtig bist) nicht aus den Schriftmeldungen oder dem Originalton ableiten kannst. Das heißt deine eigentliche Quelle / der letzte Punkt in der Informationskette, den du nachvollziehen kannst, ist ein Youtube-Hochlader.



> Ich jedoch habe einen Videobeweis für meine "Behauptungen" vorgelegt und muß mich dennoch hier rechtfertigen...



Entschuldige, aber bei der Quelle "Youtube unter unüberprüfbarer Berufung auf Gaddafi-Medien" gehören die Anführungszeichen an das Wort Beweis. Belegen kannst du damit allenfalls, dass du Propaganda glaubst.



> Libyische Mehrheit ist für Gadaffi:
> One Million March for Gaddafi: Where is this story? - English pravda.ru



Ex-KPdSU-Organ unter Berufung auf iranische Quellen. Außerhalb Nordkoreas dürfte es kaum eine bessere Möglichkeit geben, positive Nachrichten über Diktatoren zu lesen. Was nicht heißen soll, dass es nicht stimmen kann - nur, dass es kein Beweis ist. Ich persönliche glaube einem Artikel, der schon im ersten Absatz 1:1 die selbstherrliche Syntax des Gaddafi-Regimes übernimmt und im Gegensatz jedes nur erdenkliche negative Adjektiv mit dessen Gegenspielern zu verknüpfen versucht, seine angebliche "Objektivität" nicht. Einen derartigen Stil verwendet nicht einmal die BILD - und die beziehen sich oft auch auf verlässliche Quellen. (was sie dann trotzdem daraus machen, kann man als Hinweis nehmen, wie weit ein Bericht wie der der Pravda von der Wahrheit abweichen kann)



> Na klar, Bis vor kurzem sind die Machthaber des Westens noch ein und ausgegengen in Libyen, hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
> 
> ...
> 
> Wenn also Gadaffi in seiner Vergangenheit so böse war, dann ist es unseren westlichen Politiker bis dato sehr egal gewesen, seit über 10 Jahren nähmlich gehen sie dort ein und aus. Besonders gerne nehmen sie ihre Waffen mit und verkaufen sie.


 
Ja und? Das ist allgemein bekannt und wurde von so ziemlich jeder Menschenrechtsorganisation der Welt gebrandmarkt. Es hat in Europa nur ziemlich wenig Leute interessiert, solange das Öl floss und lukrative Investitionen möglich waren. Damit kannst du gut begründen, warum sich der Westen erst auf die Seite der Rebellen geschlagen hat, nachdem klar wurde, das Gaddafi sein bisheriges System nicht aufrechterhalten kann - aber nicht die Behauptung untermauern, Gaddafi wäre ein demokratischer Wohltäter gewesen.




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Welchen Beweis gibt es, daß es nicht so ist?



Spielt das eine Rolle? Nein. Wenn du irgend etwas als ""Beweis"" vorlegen möchtest, dann musst du etwaige Fälschungs-/Interpretationsmöglichkeiten erklären können. Schließlich ist es dein Argument.



> Die Diskussion ist müßig.



Bei deinem Stil erübrigt sich eine Diskussion in der Tat. Denn alles, was du bislang erzählt hast, kann ich auch 1:1 direkt aus Gaddafispropaganda ziehen. Und da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, denn deren Aussagen sind immer eindeutig und Gaddafi immer gottgleich. Diskutabel wäre, in wie weit sie eine verlässliche Quelle ist - aber diese Diskussion verweigerst du.



> Da ist nichts gefälscht. Wäre es gefälscht, so hätten wir im Fernsehen gesehen, wie gefälscht alles sei.



Wir haben im Fernsehen gesehen, wie gefälscht es gewesen sein soll (und du hast selbst Texte zitiert, die sich auf die Darstellung in den westlichen Medien beziehen - also sag nicht, du hättest die Medienlandschaft des letzten halben Jahres komplett verpasst). Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich das alles glaube, aber du bist derjenige, der behauptet, dass von Gaddafi kontrollierte Fernsehsender die einzig wahre Wahrheit über Gaddafi verbreiten und alle anderen, die sehr wohl das genaue Gegenteil bringen, dieses von vorne bis hinten erlogen haben.




nyso schrieb:


> Grad noch was nettes zu den lybischen "Rebellen" gefunden.
> 
> Jetzt massakrieren sie unschuldige Schwarzafrikaner, purer Genozid!
> Gewalt in Libyen - Schwarzafrikaner leiden unter Rachgier der Rebellen - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


 
Und interessanter Weise von AI und HRW bestätigt, also diesen bösen, bösen Medienmanipulatoren, die uns jahrelang erzählt haben, Gaddafi wäre nicht das Beste, was den Libyern passieren konnte


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das behauptest du hier jedenfalls. Du legst einen Medienbericht vor -aus einem der unfreiesten, vorbelastesten Medien überhaupt- und behandelst ihn als "absolut war". Du gehst sogar soweit, ihm Aussagen zu glauben, die aus dem Bildmaterial gar nicht hervorgehen und die du afaik (mangels Sprachkenntnissen - korrigiere mich, wenn du des Libyschen mächtig bist) nicht aus den Schriftmeldungen oder dem Originalton ableiten kannst. Das heißt deine eigentliche Quelle / der letzte Punkt in der Informationskette, den du nachvollziehen kannst, ist ein Youtube-Hochlader.


So ist es eben nicht. Die Quelle ist der TV-Sender Al Libya. Ich habe gegoogelt um die Einblendungen und das Symbol als zu Al Libya gehörig zu verifizieren und es ist Al Libya.
Wenn auch aus dem Bildmaterial nicht direkt hervorgeht, daß es sich um über eine Million Menschen handelt, ist es dennoch glaubwürdig, denn das libysche Volk ist das wohlhabenste in ganz Afrika.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber bei der Quelle "Youtube unter unüberprüfbarer Berufung auf Gaddafi-Medien" gehören die Anführungszeichen an das Wort Beweis. Belegen kannst du damit allenfalls, dass du Propaganda glaubst.


Die Bilder sprechen für sich. Sie belegen die Glaubwürdigkeit.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ex-KPdSU-Organ unter Berufung auf iranische Quellen. Außerhalb Nordkoreas dürfte es kaum eine bessere Möglichkeit geben, positive Nachrichten über Diktatoren zu lesen. Was nicht heißen soll, dass es nicht stimmen kann - nur, dass es kein Beweis ist. Ich persönliche glaube einem Artikel, der schon im ersten Absatz 1:1 die selbstherrliche Syntax des Gaddafi-Regimes übernimmt und im Gegensatz jedes nur erdenkliche negative Adjektiv mit dessen Gegenspielern zu verknüpfen versucht, seine angebliche "Objektivität" nicht. Einen derartigen Stil verwendet nicht einmal die BILD - und die beziehen sich oft auch auf verlässliche Quellen. (was sie dann trotzdem daraus machen, kann man als Hinweis nehmen, wie weit ein Bericht wie der der Pravda von der Wahrheit abweichen kann)


Der westliche Medienblock verschleiert geschlossen die Realität. Nirgendwo ein Hinweis auf die 1 Million Demonstranten. Lediglich 20 gefangene Rebellen, die angeblich gezwungen wurden, werden uns zum Fraße vorgeworfen. 
Es bleibt also garnichts anderes übrig, als eine Quelle außerhalb des gleichgeschalteten Medienblocks anzugeben. Das du mir das jetzt auch noch vorhälst, unterstreicht nur den Erfolg dieser Gleichschaltung.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja und? Das ist allgemein bekannt und wurde von so ziemlich jeder Menschenrechtsorganisation der Welt gebrandmarkt. Es hat in Europa nur ziemlich wenig Leute interessiert, solange das Öl floss und lukrative Investitionen möglich waren. Damit kannst du gut begründen, warum sich der Westen erst auf die Seite der Rebellen geschlagen hat, nachdem klar wurde, das Gaddafi sein bisheriges System nicht aufrechterhalten kann - aber nicht die Behauptung untermauern, Gaddafi wäre ein demokratischer Wohltäter gewesen.


So kann man das nicht sehen. Die Rebellen waren auf einmal da. Von heute auf morgen. Heute noch nichts und morgen eine organisierte Armee. Das ist schon seltsam. Unglaubwürdig. Die Rebellen sind gemacht, ganz klar.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spielt das eine Rolle? Nein. Wenn du irgend etwas als ""Beweis"" vorlegen möchtest, dann musst du etwaige Fälschungs-/Interpretationsmöglichkeiten erklären können. Schließlich ist es dein Argument.


Nein, es sei denn es würde sich offensichtlich um eine Fälschung handeln. Dem ist aber nicht so. Ich habe meine Aussagen belegt, quantenslipstream muß seine belegen, nicht ich.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei deinem Stil erübrigt sich eine Diskussion in der Tat. Denn alles, was du bislang erzählt hast, kann ich auch 1:1 direkt aus Gaddafispropaganda ziehen. Und da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, denn deren Aussagen sind immer eindeutig und Gaddafi immer gottgleich. Diskutabel wäre, in wie weit sie eine verlässliche Quelle ist - aber diese Diskussion verweigerst du.


Gadaffis Propaganda ist mir deutlich lieber, als eine gleichgeschaltete Medienwelt, die sich geschlossen über zwei Kontinente hinweg erstreckt. Das macht mir Angst. Dagegen ist Gadaffis Propaganda ausgesprochen ehrlich.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben im Fernsehen gesehen, wie gefälscht es gewesen sein soll (und du hast selbst Texte zitiert, die sich auf die Darstellung in den westlichen Medien beziehen - also sag nicht, du hättest die Medienlandschaft des letzten halben Jahres komplett verpasst). Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich das alles glaube, aber du bist derjenige, der behauptet, dass von Gaddafi kontrollierte Fernsehsender die einzig wahre Wahrheit über Gaddafi verbreiten und alle anderen, die sehr wohl das genaue Gegenteil bringen, dieses von vorne bis hinten erlogen haben.


Mit keinem Wort wurde erwähnt, daß sich über eine Million Menschen zusammengefunden haben. Daher wurde auch nichts unternommen, um das zu leugnen. Lediglich wurde Gadaffi gezeigt, wie er sprach. Natürlich wurde absichtlich falsch übersetzt. Von Drohungen gegen sein Volk soll die Rede gehandelt haben. Glaubst du, daß hören sich die Leute an und jubeln dann auch noch?

"Gaddafi kontrollierte Fernsehsender" können nun mal mit Bildmateriel belegen, was sie da sagen. Das könnnen unsere Medien nicht.



Anhänge: 
Vertreter der Pressefreiheit bombardieren libyschen TV-Sender:
Video: Luftangriff: Nato zerstört libysches Staatsfernsehen - Nachrichten Videos - Politik - WELT ONLINE

Libysches Fernsehen gucken:
wwiTV - Libyan TV - Watch Internet TV channels from Libya

Libyen:
Libya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> So ist es eben nicht. Die Quelle ist der TV-Sender Al Libya. Ich habe gegoogelt um die Einblendungen und das Symbol als zu Al Libya gehörig zu verifizieren und es ist Al Libya.



Das zweifelt niemand an. Aber hast du auch anhand des Bildmaterials ergründen können, wer da wann für was demonstriert hat und vor allem, wieviele es waren?
Ich kann dieses Video so nehmen, wie es ist, und die Tonspur gegen eine ersetzen, die behauptet, dass Al Libya hier über 50.000 Iraner berichtet, die eine Feier zu ehren von Personen halten, die den Islam gegenüber westlichen Werten durchsetzen. Wärst du in der Lage, irgend eines dieser Elemente anhand des Materials selbst zu widerlegen? Würde dir ein Fehler auch nur auffallen, wenn du die jetzt verlinkte Fassung nicht kennen würdest?
Also zumindest mir nicht. Und so kann ich umgekehrt eben auch nicht sagen, ob Al Libya nicht tatsächlich über 50.000 Iraner,.... berichtet hat und irgend ein Youtube-Typ dieses bislang nicht hochgeladene Material genutzt hat, um damit seine Geschichte von einer Million Gaddafi-Fans zu verbreiten.



> Wenn auch aus dem Bildmaterial nicht direkt hervorgeht, daß es sich um über eine Million Menschen handelt, ist es dennoch glaubwürdig, denn das libysche Volk ist das wohlhabenste in ganz Afrika.


 
Und? Das deutsche Volk ist afaik das wohlhabenste von ganz Europa. Würdest du es jetzt glauben, wenn dir jemand ein Video von 50.000 feiernden Deutschen (z.B. Berliner Love Parade) zeigt und behauptet, da würden 15 Millionen Deutsche Angela Merkel feiern?
Ich denke (hoffe), dass du da sehr, sehr misstrauisch werden würdest. Aber nicht, weil das Video unstimmig wäre - denn das wäre es genausowenig, wie das von dir verlinkte. Der offensichtliche Fehler würde dir nur auffallen, weil aus wesentlich besseren Quellen (z.B. dir selbst) weißt, dass die Deutschen ihre Regierung keineswegs so toll finden.
Für Libyen fehlen dir solche Quellen schlichtweg und "ich weiß weniger" kann wohl ein Argument sein, das die Glaubwürdigkeit eines Videos steigert. Im Gegenteil.



> Die Bilder sprechen für sich. Sie belegen die Glaubwürdigkeit.



Die Bilder belegen ihre eigene Glaubwürdigkeit? 


Ich breche diesen Teil der Diskussion hiermit ab.
Sorry, aber ich sehe bei dir keinerlei Ansätze von objektiver Quellenkritik. Nur willkürliche, einseitige Schuldzuweisungen entgegen aller Logik.



> So kann man das nicht sehen. Die Rebellen waren auf einmal da. Von heute auf morgen. Heute noch nichts und morgen eine organisierte Armee. Das ist schon seltsam. Unglaubwürdig. Die Rebellen sind gemacht, ganz klar.



Mag sein, dass das für Al Libya so aussah.
Meine Medien (offensichtlich einer weltweiten Verschwörung von hundertausenden von sich sonst nie einige seienden und gegenseitig bekämpfenden Journalisten angehörend) haben über mehrere Wochen hinweg über den Wandel von Protestlern zu Aufständischen, zu hoffnungslosen Kämpfern, zu Kämpfern mit zunehmend besser werdender Unterstützung durch ehemalige Militärangehörige, zu einer NATO-Gestützten Miliz mit umfangreichen Ressourcen berichtet.



> Gadaffis Propaganda ist mir deutlich lieber,



Deine Entscheidung.
Ich hoffe aber, dass du Verständnis dafür hast, wenn Propaganda jeglicher Herkunft im Rahmen dieses Forums genausowenig als vertrauenswürdige Quelle / seriöses Argumentationsmaterial gilt, wie Grimms Märchen.


----------



## Mko (8. September 2011)

Was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz verstehe ist, warum du in der aktuellen Zeit dem staatseigenen Sender deutlich mehr Vertrauen schenkst als dem von dir genannten "westlichen Medienblock"?
Ich habe dir vorher bereits verschiedene Punkte aufgezählt, weswegen ich die vollständige Wahrheitstreue deines verlinkten Videos anzweifle, nur leider bist du darauf gar nicht eingegangen.
Es sollte dir doch klar sein, dass in Diktaturen besonders die Medien als erstes unter die Kontrolle der politischen Führung kommen und man als rational denkender Mensch deswegen die von ihnen verbreiteten Bilder und Informationen eher mit einer gewissen Skepsis begegnen sollte. Oder wieso glaubst du sollte "Gaddafis Propaganda" wie du selbst sagst besonders neutral und sachlich über solch ein für Gaddafi wichtiges Thema berichten und nicht für ihn günstig irgendwelche Falschinformationen verbreiten?

Edit:
Wieso verlinkst du eigentlich Sachen, die überhaupt nicht deine Argumentation untermauern und mit der Diskussion nur peripher zu tun haben? (engl. Wikipediaartikel zu dem Land Libyen?)


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

Mir reicht es jetzt. Auf einmal sind es Iraner, die für Gadaffi demonstrieren?
Lächerlicher geht es wohl nicht mehr, befragen wir also die Demonstranten mal direkt:

A Libyan Girl's Message to Obama & NATO on Their Aggression on Libya - YouTube


----------



## Mko (8. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Mir reicht es jetzt. Auf einmal sind es Iraner, die für Gadaffi demonstrieren?
> Lächerlicher geht es wohl nicht mehr, befragen wir also die Demonstranten mal direkt:
> 
> A Libyan Girl's Message to Obama & NATO on Their Aggression on Libya - YouTube


 Und wieder führst du ein Video aus derselben Quelle an, dessen Objektivität wir bereits vorher stark angezweifelt haben. Wieso bist du eigentlich nicht in der Lage für deine Thesen auch mal eine Grundlage zu schaffen, die nicht durch möglichst einseitige Propaganda gedeckt wird?
Du hast mir auch immer noch nicht erläutert, warum du ausgerechnet den Gaddafi-Medien in dieser Frage mehr Glauben schenkst als jeder anderen Berichterstattung, die man im allgemeinen als neutral einstuft? Eine Diskussion lebt davon, dass man auf die Kritikpunkte der anderen eingeht, was hier aber teilweise überhaupt nicht der Fall ist.

Ich hoffe du besserst in deiner Argumentationsführung etwas nach, ansonsten wüsste ich nicht warum das hier noch Sinn ergeben sollte...


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> Und wieder führst du ein Video aus derselben Quelle an, dessen Objektivität wir bereits vorher stark angezweifelt haben.


Was ihr anzweifelt ist nicht so wichtig angesichts der Aussagekraft dieser Bilder. Und wie man vollig unkommentierte Video-Aufzeichnungen als Propagabda bezeichnen kann, ist mir auch schhleierhaft.





Mko schrieb:


> Wieso bist du eigentlich nicht in der Lage für deine Thesen auch mal eine Grundlage zu schaffen, die nicht durch möglichst einseitige Propaganda gedeckt wird?


Grundlage ist der Wille des Libyischen Volkes, der unter dem Vorwand seiner Erfüllung mit Füßen getreten wird.
In den "befreiten" Ländern herrscht Chaos. Das Volk verarmt, Attentate und Entführungen sind an der Tagesordnung. Die massive westliche Unterdrückungsmaschinerie fürht dazu, daß Menschen sich radikalisieren und Gruppen wie Al-Quaida werden gegründet.
Aber solange es Wahlen dort gibt, ist ja alles in Ordnung 





Mko schrieb:


> Du hast mir auch immer noch nicht erläutert, warum du ausgerechnet den Gaddafi-Medien in dieser Frage mehr Glauben schenkst als jeder anderen Berichterstattung, die man im allgemeinen als neutral einstuft?


Das habe ich selbstverstäbdlich getan: Weil die "Gadaffi-Medien" Bilder bringen, die man nicht leugnen kann.





Mko schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion lebt davon, dass man auf die Kritikpunkte der anderen eingeht, was hier aber teilweise überhaupt nicht der Fall ist.


Eine Diskussion lebt nicht davon, die Beweise eines Diskussionspartners um jeden Preis, auch wenn man sich dabei der Lächerlichkeit preisgibt, anzuzweifeln und für unecht zu erklären. Eine Diskussion lebt nicht davon, wenn man die Wahrheit konsequent ignoriert, damit man seinen Standpunkt nicht aufgeben muß. Eine Diskussion lebt nicht davon, sich moralisch über einen Diskussionspartner zu stellen - zumal dann, wenn die eigene Moral, gewollt oder nicht - sehr fragwürdig ist.




Mko schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du besserst in deiner Argumentationsführung etwas nach, ansonsten wüsste ich nicht warum das hier noch Sinn ergeben sollte...


Der Sinn ist schon lange futsch. Wenn schon Beweise bei euch nicht ankommen, was sollte ich da mit Argumenten erreichen?


----------



## Woohoo (8. September 2011)

Wenn wirklich die breite Bevölkerung für Gadaffi ist, werden sich die Rebellen wohl nicht lange halten können. 
Wie ist es dann möglich, dass die Hauptstadt so schnell gefallen ist? Wenn das nicht auch westliche Propaganda sein soll.
Warum sind westliche Medien komplett unglaubwürdig und libysche Medien absolut glaubwürdig?


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich die breite Bevölkerung für Gadaffi ist, werden sich die Rebellen wohl nicht lange halten können.
> Wie ist es dann möglich, dass die Hauptstadt so schnell gefallen ist? Wenn das nicht auch westliche Propaganda sein soll.
> Warum sind westliche Medien komplett unglaubwürdig und libysche Medien absolut glaubwürdig?


Libyen hatte nur eine kleine und schwache Armee. Sie verfügte über keine Mittel sich der Kampfflieger der Nato zu erwähren. Im Kampf um die Hauptstadt ist also schon anzunehmen, daß Libyen über keine nennenswerte Ausrüstung, z.B Panzer, mehr verfügte.

Noch ausgerüstete Teile der Libyischen Armee sind nach Niger gegangen.
Libyan convoys in Niger, may be Gaddafi deal - Yahoo! News


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion lebt nicht davon, die Beweise eines Diskussionspartners um jeden Preis, auch wenn man sich dabei der Lächerlichkeit preisgibt, anzuzweifeln und für unecht zu erklären. Eine Diskussion lebt nicht davon, wenn man die Wahrheit konsequent ignoriert, damit man seinen Standpunkt nicht aufgeben muß.


 
Eine Diskussion lebt davon, dass man seine Diskussionspartner respektiert und auf ihre Argumente eingeht. Wenn man seine Diskussionspartner ignoriert und fordert, dass die eigenen Aussagen religionsgleich und kritiklos geglaubt werden, dann nennt man das nicht Diskussion, sondern Predigt.


----------



## Mko (8. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:
			
		

> Was ihr anzweifelt ist nicht so wichtig angesichts der Aussagekraft dieser Bilder. Und wie man vollig unkommentierte Video-Aufzeichnungen als Propagabda bezeichnen kann, ist mir auch schhleierhaft.
> Grundlage ist der Wille des Libyischen Volkes, der unter dem Vorwand seiner Erfüllung mit Füßen getreten wird.
> In den "befreiten" Ländern herrscht Chaos. Das Volk verarmt, Attentate und Entführungen sind an der Tagesordnung. Die massive westliche Unterdrückungsmaschinerie fürht dazu, daß Menschen sich radikalisieren und Gruppen wie Al-Quaida werden gegründet.
> Aber solange es Wahlen dort gibt, ist ja alles in Ordnung
> Das habe ich selbstverstäbdlich getan: Weil die "Gadaffi-Medien" Bilder bringen, die man nicht leugnen kann.



Das einzige, was ich auf deinem verlinkten Video objektiv erkennen kann ist, dass offensichtlich eine größere Menschenmenge für oder gegen irgendwas demonstriert und dabei grüne Fahnen und/oder Gaddafi-Darstellungen schwenken.
Es ist für Ausländer keinesfalls direkt daraus erkenntlich, wofür die Menschen demonstrieren, noch ob sie dies freiwillig oder aus Druck tun. Das Datum der Videoaufzeichnung ist nirgendwo im Video zu sehen, das wird nur vom Sender eingeblendet. Über allem läuft offensichtlich eine Rede Gaddafis, wobei aber nichts darauf hinweist dass diese unmittelbar Bestandteil der Versammlung ist, wie ich dir bereits einmal darlegte.
Deine Behauptungen stützen sich also nur auf den Titel und die Videobeschreibung des Youtube-Videos, wobei niemand die Seriosität und Glaubhaftigkeit des Uploaders verifizieren kann, also der auch ein Handlanger von Gaddafi sein könnte.
Dein zweites Video ist in der Hinsicht "Inhalt" konkreter, aber dabei bleibt wiederum offen, ob die zehn Menschen zu der großen Demonstration gehören.
Abgesehen davon ist bei all deinen genannten "Beweisen" niemals direkt ein "Volkswille" der Libyer ersichtlich, der das Vorgehen der Rebellen als Kampf für Freiheit diskreditieren würde. Selbst wenn sich die Aussagen der Videos bewahrheiten sollten, würde man immer noch nicht vermuten können, dass dort nicht eine Minderheit demonstrierte und dem Wille der Mehrheit durch den NATO-Einsatz unrecht getan würde.

Für den Rest verweise ich auf den letzten Post von ruyven_macaran, der meine Ansicht recht gut wiederspiegelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die Bilder sprechen für sich. Sie belegen die Glaubwürdigkeit.


 
 Nö, tun sie eben nicht, aber das scheinst du halt nicht zu verstehen.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Nein, es sei denn es würde sich offensichtlich um eine Fälschung handeln. Dem ist aber nicht so. Ich habe meine Aussagen belegt, quantenslipstream muß seine belegen, nicht ich.


 
Wieso muss ich beweisen, dass dein verlinktes Video gefälscht ist? 
Du bist in der Beweispflicht, du musst eben beweisen, dass das echt ist und dass alle anderen Nachrichtenagenturen falsch liegen.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Gadaffis Propaganda ist mir deutlich lieber, als eine gleichgeschaltete Medienwelt, die sich geschlossen über zwei Kontinente hinweg erstreckt. Das macht mir Angst. Dagegen ist Gadaffis Propaganda ausgesprochen ehrlich.



Wo ist denn Gaddafis Propaganda ehrlich?
Er hat auch schon mal gesagt, dass das libysche Volk gar nicht gegen ihn kämpft, sondern dass es nur ein paar wenige ausländische Terroristen sind.
die aktuelle Lager in Libyen sieht aber ganz anders aus, also hat Gaddafi hier schon mal ganz offensichtlich gelogen, wieso sollte er also sonst immer die Wahrheit sagen?


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion lebt davon, dass man seine Diskussionspartner respektiert und auf ihre Argumente eingeht. Wenn man seine Diskussionspartner ignoriert und fordert, dass die eigenen Aussagen religionsgleich und kritiklos geglaubt werden, dann nennt man das nicht Diskussion, sondern Predigt.


Ich habe mich bemüht, auf eure Einwände einzugehen, sehe aber nicht ein, daß ich immer neue Behauptungen und Vermutungen entkräften muss, da andernfalls automatisch alles falsch sei, was ich sage.





Mko schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich auf deinem verlinkten Video objektiv erkennen kann ist, dass offensichtlich eine größere Menschenmenge für oder gegen irgendwas demonstriert und dabei grüne Fahnen und/oder Gaddafi-Darstellungen schwenken.
> Es ist für Ausländer keinesfalls direkt daraus erkenntlich, wofür die Menschen demonstrieren, noch ob sie dies freiwillig oder aus Druck tun. Das Datum der Videoaufzeichnung ist nirgendwo im Video zu sehen, das wird nur vom Sender eingeblendet. Über allem läuft offensichtlich eine Rede Gaddafis, wobei aber nichts darauf hinweist dass diese unmittelbar Bestandteil der Versammlung ist, wie ich dir bereits einmal darlegte.
> Deine Behauptungen stützen sich also nur auf den Titel und die Videobeschreibung des Youtube-Videos, wobei niemand die Seriosität und Glaubhaftigkeit des Uploaders verifizieren kann, also der auch ein Handlanger von Gaddafi sein könnte.
> Dein zweites Video ist in der Hinsicht "Inhalt" konkreter, aber dabei bleibt wiederum offen, ob die zehn Menschen zu der großen Demonstration gehören.
> ...


Was du da aufstellst sind Vermutungen, Überlegnungen. Die haben kein Gewicht, solange du nicht ewtas vorbringen kannst, was sie untermauert. Die Regeln, die du aufstellst, gelten auch für dich.
Noch einmal: Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, daß deine Vermutungen richtig sein könnten, aber eine Menge dafür, daß sie falsch sind.
Wir diskutieren hier auf Augenhöhe. Das heißt, daß das, was du sagst, nicht mehr Gewicht haben kann, als das, was ich sage, zumal du deine Behauptungen ohne jede Quelle in den Raum wirfst.

Ich jedoch finde eine Menge, wenn ich mal google 

Video:
One Million Libyans in Pro-Gaddafi Demo in Tripoli - YouTube


Artikel, Bilder und Video:
Pro Gaddafi demonstration komplett von den Medien ignoriert | Websnack.de


Artikel, Bilder und Video:
Libyen: Eine Million Libyer für Muammar al-Gaddafi auf den Straßen von Tripolis


Zum verifizieren:
Ein CNN Artikel zeigt ein Bild von den pro-Gadaffi Demonstranten, freilich natürlich nicht ohne zu erwähnen, daß 90 % der Bewohner Tripolis gegen Gadaffi seien 
Die Grünen sind also die, die für Gadaffi sind. Es handelt sich also nicht um Aliens, Iraner, oder Menschen die gezwungen wurden.
CNN ist der einzige Sender, die diese Demo überhaupt erwähnte:
What's really going on in Gadhafi's Tripoli? - CNN.com
CNN Video über Gadaffi-Befürworter:
CNN The Current MOOD IN The REAL LIBYA - YouTube


Und zu guter letzt noch einmal die Rede mit Demonstration für Gadaffi, 30 Minuten:
Libya : Tripoli Kadhafi Speech [01-07-2011]


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Video:
> One Million Libyans in Pro-Gaddafi Demo in Tripoli - YouTube



Hast du dir allein für das Video mal die Kommentare angeguckt? 

Und du gehst automatisch davon aus, dass der Uploader das Video nicht schon mal bearbeitet hat, damit es passt, was er will?


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du dir allein für das Video mal die Kommentare angeguckt?
> 
> Und du gehst automatisch davon aus, dass der Uploader das Video nicht schon mal bearbeitet hat, damit es passt, was er will?


Ich habe jetzte verschiedene Quellen genannt, darunter CNN.

Aber solange ein Kommentar auf Youtube mehr Beweiskraft für dich hat, als Bildmaterial, kannst du nicht zu meinen Diskussionspartnern zählen, damit wir uns da mal ganz klar verstanden haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Aber solange ein Kommentar auf Youtube mehr Beweiskraft für dich hat, als Bildmaterial, kannst du nicht zu meinen Diskussionspartnern zählen, damit wir uns da mal ganz klar verstanden haben.


 
Die Kommentare haben doch keine Beweiskraft, ich fragte nur, ob du dir die Kommentare mal durchgelesen hast?


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Kommentare haben doch keine Beweiskraft, ich fragte nur, ob du dir die Kommentare mal durchgelesen hast?


Nein, daß habe ich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

Dein zweiter Link ist eine Verschwörungsseite.
Die sagt, dass das WTC7 gesprengt wurde, was schon bei der Untersuchung 2004 und bei der weiteren Untersuchung 2007 klar widerlegt wurde.
Also ist diese Quelle auch nicht beweiskräftig genug.

Woher die dritte Quelle ihre Informationen hat, steht da nicht, kann also direkt von der zweiten stammen. 

Hast du dir den CNN Text durchgelesen?

Das letzte Video ist gut. 
Die Kommentare darunter zeigen auf, dass das alles Pro Gaddafi Leute sind, die dort posten. Das hat zwar jetzt nichts mit dem Video zu tun. Betrachte ich aber den Uploader, spricht der von "Bruder" Gaddafi, andere Videos zeigen nur positive Berichte, Negatives gibts nicht, Gaddafi wird als gerechter Herrscher dargestellt, die Nato als Terrororganisation.

Hmm.. wenn du sowas für glaubhaft hältst...


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dein zweiter Link ist eine Verschwörungsseite.
> Die sagt, dass das WTC7 gesprengt wurde, was schon bei der Untersuchung 2004 und bei der weiteren Untersuchung 2007 klar widerlegt wurde.
> Also ist diese Quelle auch nicht beweiskräftig genug.
> 
> Woher die dritte Quelle ihre Informationen hat, steht da nicht, kann also direkt von der zweiten stammen.


Keine Ahnung, wollte nur was deutschsprachiges dabei haben.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du dir den CNN Text durchgelesen?


Halbwegs, habe es ja auch kommentiert 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das letzte Video ist gut.
> Die Kommentare darunter zeigen auf, dass das alles Pro Gaddafi Leute sind, die dort posten. Das hat zwar jetzt nichts mit dem Video zu tun. Betrachte ich aber den Uploader, spricht der von "Bruder" Gaddafi, andere Videos zeigen nur positive Berichte, Negatives gibts nicht, Gaddafi wird als gerechter Herrscher dargestellt, die Nato als Terrororganisation.
> 
> Hmm.. wenn du sowas für glaubhaft hältst...


Sicher wurde der Uploader dazu gewzungen 
- Nee, mal im Ernst, dadurch, daß der Uploader eine Meinung hat, wird er ja nicht unglaubwürdig, zumal das Videomateial sich nicht durch Meinungen verändert...
- Wenn so viele Leute zu Gadaffi stehen, also in etwa das genze Volk, wird er wohl ein gerechter Herrscher sein.

- Die NATO bombardiert nun Krankenhäuser, Schulen und Moscheen, die Wasserversorgung, die Ölanlagen, Ihre bezahlten Mordbanden, die man gemeinhin als "Rebellen" bezeichnet, töten derweil Zivilisten.
Libyen: verzweifelte NATO bombardiert nun Krankenhäuser, Schulen und Moscheen | Julius-Hensel-Blog

Eins ist ganz klar: Das Land wird gezielt zerstört, die Mordbanden terrorisieren die Bevölkerung und der Widerstand gegen die Schergen der Nato wird als massenvergewaltigende Horde dämonisiert.
Damit komme ich zum Fazit: Die Nato ist eine Terrororganisation.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Sicher wurde der Uploader dazu gewzungen
> - Nee, mal im Ernst, dadurch, daß der Uploader eine Meinung hat, wird er ja nicht unglaubwürdig, zumal das Videomateial sich nicht durch Meinungen verändert...
> - Wenn so viele Leute zu Gadaffi stehen, also in etwa das genze Volk, wird er wohl ein gerechter Herrscher sein.


 
Der Uploader berichtet einseitig, die Kommentare sind einseitig, teilweise verfassungsfeindlich.
Er ist nicht objektiv bei seiner Berichterstattung.
Das ist doch keine glaubhafte Quelle. 

Ach ja, was ist eigentlich jetzt mit den jubelnden Menschen, die sich freuen, dass Gaddafi weg ist?
4 Millionen jubeln ihm zu und 5 Millionen jubeln, als er weg ist, obwohl nicht mal 7 Millionen Menschen in dem Land leben?


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Uploader berichtet einseitig, die Kommentare sind einseitig, teilweise verfassungsfeindlich.
> Er ist nicht objektiv bei seiner Berichterstattung.
> Das ist doch keine glaubhafte Quelle.
> 
> ...


_Mal wieder zweifelst du Quellen an, ohne selber eine Quelle zu nennen_. Deine 5 Millionen, die jubeln, gibt es nicht. Wie kommst du darauf, so etwas zu behaupten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> _Mal wieder zweifelst du Quellen an, ohne selber eine Quelle zu nennen_. Deine 5 Millionen, die jubeln, gibt es nicht. Wie kommst du darauf, so etwas zu behaupten?


 
Weil das auch nur ein Spruch ist. Ich wollte damit zeigen, dass es nicht sein kann, dass einerseits alle bei einer Sache jubeln und dann bei einer andere Sache auch jubeln oder muss ich dich an den CNN Link erinnern, in dem steht, dass 90% alles Menschen in Tripolis Gaddafi hassen? 

Du bist aber in der Beweispflicht, weiterhin.
Nenne mal eine andere Quelle, z.B. eine Nachrichtenagentur wie DPA, hat die ebenfalls an dem Tag, von dem das Video ist, davon berichtet, dass 1 Millionen Menschen auf der Straße waren?
Wenn so viele Menschen auf der Straßen sind und für Gaddafi sind, denkst du nicht, dass das viele Nachrichtenagenturen gebracht hätten?


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil das auch nur ein Spruch ist. Ich wollte damit zeigen, dass es nicht sein kann, dass einerseits alle bei einer Sache jubeln und dann bei einer andere Sache auch jubeln oder muss ich dich an den CNN Link erinnern, in dem steht, dass 90% alles Menschen in Tripolis Gaddafi hassen?


Ach, und das nimmst du ohne Weiteres für bare Münze? CNN beruft sich auf eine nicht näher beschriebene Person, die meint, daß 90% der Bevölkerung von Tripolis gegen Gadaffi wären. Keine Beweise, keine Bilder. Es steht im krassen Widerspruch zu den unwiderlegbaren Aufnahmen der Großdemonstration und ist somit erwiesenermaßen falsch.

Wo sind denn jene, die für die rebellen jubeln? Und wieviele sind es? 500 oder vielleicht 600?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du bist aber in der Beweispflicht, weiterhin.
> Nenne mal eine andere Quelle, z.B. eine Nachrichtenagentur wie DPA, hat die ebenfalls an dem Tag, von dem das Video ist, davon berichtet, dass 1 Millionen Menschen auf der Straße waren?
> Wenn so viele Menschen auf der Straßen sind und für Gaddafi sind, denkst du nicht, dass das viele Nachrichtenagenturen gebracht hätten?


Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. Die NATO rechtfertigt den Krieg mit der angeblichen Unterdrückung durch Gadaffi. Sie erklärt uns den Krieg als einen Befreiungsakt. Käme nun an die Öffentlichkeit, daß die Nato garnicht willkommen ist und Gadaffi allseits geschätzt wird, käme die NATO in Erklärungsnöte. Deswegen wird es verschwiegen. Das ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du bist aber in der Beweispflicht, weiterhin.
> Nenne mal eine andere Quelle, z.B. eine Nachrichtenagentur wie DPA, hat die ebenfalls an dem Tag, von dem das Video ist, davon berichtet, dass 1 Millionen Menschen auf der Straße waren?
> Wenn so viele Menschen auf der Straßen sind und für Gaddafi sind, denkst du nicht, dass das viele Nachrichtenagenturen gebracht hätten?


 
Es haben diverse Medien wochenlang über Pro-Gadaffi-Demonstrationen berichtet und nicht nur aus der Niesche, das hat man selbst in den Tagesthemen sehen können (wenn man wollte - wer sein "die nicht libyschen Medien sind alle verschworen und erzählen uns nur Lügen statt der Wahrheit"-Weltbild aufrechterhalten will, hat vermutlich weggeguckt), nur für die Anzahl von "einer Million" muss sich auf anonyme, unfehlbare, ehrliche Youtube-User berufen.




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Es steht im krassen Widerspruch zu den unwiderlegbaren Aufnahmen der Großdemonstration und ist somit erwiesenermaßen falsch.



Die Aussage, dass 90% einer 1,8 Millionen Metropole gegen etwas sind, steht nicht im krassen Widerspruch zu Bildmaterial, das zeigt, <50.000 dafür sind/waren und kann somit in dieser Form nicht widerlegt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ach, und das nimmst du ohne Weiteres für bare Münze? CNN beruft sich auf eine nicht näher beschriebene Person, die meint, daß 90% der Bevölkerung von Tripolis gegen Gadaffi wären. Keine Beweise, keine Bilder. Es steht im krassen Widerspruch zu den unwiderlegbaren Aufnahmen der Großdemonstration und ist somit erwiesenermaßen falsch.
> 
> Wo sind denn jene, die für die rebellen jubeln? Und wieviele sind es? 500 oder vielleicht 600?


 
Nö, aber wieso sollte es anderes sein?
Und ich habe noch keine jubelnden Massen gesehen, weder auf der einen noch auf der anderen Seite.
Die Rebellen haben jetzt eine Menge um die Ohren, damit Libyen nicht so versinkt wie Somalia, das schaffen sie aber nicht alleine, also muss man ihnen helfen, Grundstrukturen aufzubauen, z.B. die Infrastruktur wieder herzustellen, denn Gaddafi hat ja nicht nur seine eigenen Leute bombardiert sonder auch Produktionsanlagen und Straßen/Brücken. Das muss alles wieder aufgebaut werden und ich glaube nicht, dass die Libyer das ohne Hilfe schaffen.

Und hör mal auf mit deine "unwiderlegbaren Aufnahmen"... keine Socke weiß, wann die Aufnahmen entstanden sind.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. Die NATO rechtfertigt den Krieg mit der angeblichen Unterdrückung durch Gadaffi. Sie erklärt uns den Krieg als einen Befreiungsakt. Käme nun an die Öffentlichkeit, daß die Nato garnicht willkommen ist und Gadaffi allseits geschätzt wird, käme die NATO in Erklärungsnöte. Deswegen wird es verschwiegen. Das ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen.



Die Nato hat die Rebellen unterstützt, weil die nicht über ausreichend militärische Mittel verfügt hat, z.B. hätten sie keine Chance gegen die Luftwaffe gehabt also hat die Nato die Luftwaffe Gaddafis ausgeschaltet und auch die Artilleriegeschütze.
Die Menschen selbst haben sich aber von Gaddafi losgesagt und eben nicht ein paar, sondern Regionen und die arabische Liga hat ja nachgefragt, ob man den Menschen in Libyen helfen kann.
Die Franzosen und CO. hatten ja Verträge mit Gaddafi, wieso sollten sie ihn also stürzen wollen?

Verstehst du nicht, dass deine "Argumente" völlig haltlos sind, wenn man sich nur mal kurz damit beschäftigt?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es haben diverse Medien wochenlang über Pro-Gadaffi-Demonstrationen berichtet und nicht nur aus der Niesche, das hat man selbst in den Tagesthemen sehen können (wenn man wollte - wer sein "die nicht libyschen Medien sind alle verschworen und erzählen uns nur Lügen statt der Wahrheit"-Weltbild aufrechterhalten will, hat vermutlich weggeguckt), nur für die Anzahl von "einer Million" muss sich auf anonyme, unfehlbare, ehrliche Youtube-User berufen.



Ich bezog mich rein auf das verlinkte Video, das habe ich nie in einer Nachrichtensendung gesehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Rebellen haben jetzt eine Menge um die Ohren, damit Libyen nicht so versinkt wie Somalia, das schaffen sie aber nicht alleine, also muss man ihnen helfen, Grundstrukturen aufzubauen, z.B. die Infrastruktur wieder herzustellen, denn Gaddafi hat ja nicht nur seine eigenen Leute bombardiert sonder auch Produktionsanlagen und Straßen/Brücken. Das muss alles wieder aufgebaut werden und ich glaube nicht, dass die Libyer das ohne Hilfe schaffen.



Da hatte die NATO auch ihren Anteil dran...



> Die Nato hat die Rebellen unterstützt, weil die nicht über ausreichend militärische Mittel verfügt hat, z.B. hätten sie keine Chance gegen die Luftwaffe gehabt also hat die Nato die Luftwaffe Gaddafis ausgeschaltet und auch die Artilleriegeschütze.



Meinst du jetzt die offizielle Fassung oder die Realität?
Offiziell hat die NATO ein UN-Mandat umgesetzt, um zu verhindern, dass schweres Kriegsgerät gegen Zivilisten eingesetzt wird. Was ihr so gründlich gelungen ist, dass zumindest ich von keinem einzigen praktischen Einsatz gehört habe - selbst in Regionen, in denen die NATO kaum aktiv war... . Eine Unterstützung bei der Rebellion wäre völkerrechtlich auch gar nicht zulässig gewesen.
In der Realität hat die NATO systematisch alles bombardiert, was irgendwie mit Gaddafi in Zusammenhang stand. Flugplätze (iirc nicht-militärische Maschienen), Panzer, Wohn- und Bürogebäude der Regierung, Fernsehstudios,... - und damit selbst Zivlisten getötet und einen Angriffskrieg geführt. Und nebenbei Libyen in einen Zustand versetzt, der es in Teilen vom Westen abhängig macht.



> Die Menschen selbst haben sich aber von Gaddafi losgesagt und eben nicht ein paar, sondern Regionen und die arabische Liga hat ja nachgefragt, ob man den Menschen in Libyen helfen kann.



Ganze Regionen afaik auch nicht - fast alles musste gewaltsam erobert werden, weil es eben doch überall ein paar Anhänger gab. Einige Orte, die jetzt erobert werden, scheinen ja sogar fast nur von Anhängern besiedelt zu sein (soviel zum Thema "Freiheit"). Gaddafi war trotz allem kein Amin, sondern eher auf dem Level von Castro in früheren Jahrzehnten.



> Ich bezog mich rein auf das verlinkte Video, das habe ich nie in einer Nachrichtensendung gesehen.


 
Zugegeben: So genau habe ich die Bilder nicht in Erinnerung.
Aber imho macht es auch keinen Unterschied, was für ein Video aus dem lybischen Staatsfernsehen mit ein paar tausend Jubelnden man gesehen hat - es gibt viele Variationen, aber ohne objektive Informationen zu den Hintergründen ist die Aussage jedes mal die gleiche: Gaddafi hat ein paar Anhänger. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, ist bei jedem Video pure Spekulation oder Propaganda.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die offizielle Fassung oder die Realität?
> Offiziell hat die NATO ein UN-Mandat umgesetzt, um zu verhindern, dass schweres Kriegsgerät gegen Zivilisten eingesetzt wird. Was ihr so gründlich gelungen ist, dass zumindest ich von keinem einzigen praktischen Einsatz gehört habe - selbst in Regionen, in denen die NATO kaum aktiv war... . Eine Unterstützung bei der Rebellion wäre völkerrechtlich auch gar nicht zulässig gewesen.



Ich halte mich immer an die offizielle Meinung, mehr weiß ich nicht, mehr kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die arabische Liga war der Vorreiter, die haben nachgefragt bei der UN.
Was sich daraus entwickelt, wird sich dann zeigen, wie halt die Situation vor Ort ist, denn niemand kann vorhersagen, wie sich das entwickelt und keiner kann sicher stellen, dass sich alle Parteien "an die Regeln der Kriegsführung" halten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Realität hat die NATO systematisch alles bombardiert, was irgendwie mit Gaddafi in Zusammenhang stand. Flugplätze (iirc nicht-militärische Maschienen), Panzer, Wohn- und Bürogebäude der Regierung, Fernsehstudios,... - und damit selbst Zivlisten getötet und einen Angriffskrieg geführt. Und nebenbei Libyen in einen Zustand versetzt, der es in Teilen vom Westen abhängig macht.



Jop, weil man, wie immer, nicht unterscheiden kann, was Rebellen ist und was Gaddafi ist, dazu kommt, dass auf den Geschützen ja keine Zielflagge ist, Gaddafi ist ja nicht blöd, der hat seine Geschütze da hingestellt, wo es eben schwer fällt nur das Geschütz zu treffen.
Ist eine übliche Vorgehensweise, kennt man doch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganze Regionen afaik auch nicht - fast alles musste gewaltsam erobert werden, weil es eben doch überall ein paar Anhänger gab. Einige Orte, die jetzt erobert werden, scheinen ja sogar fast nur von Anhängern besiedelt zu sein (soviel zum Thema "Freiheit"). Gaddafi war trotz allem kein Amin, sondern eher auf dem Level von Castro in früheren Jahrzehnten.



Klar gibts Gaddafi Hochburgen, ist doch auch normal, war bei Saddam doch nicht anders.
Einigen Teilen der Bevlökerung hat er am Ölreichtum beteiligt, also stehen sie logischer Weise hinter ihm, denn wenn er weg ist, ist ihr Reichtum auch weg.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zugegeben: So genau habe ich die Bilder nicht in Erinnerung.
> Aber imho macht es auch keinen Unterschied, was für ein Video aus dem lybischen Staatsfernsehen mit ein paar tausend Jubelnden man gesehen hat - es gibt viele Variationen, aber ohne objektive Informationen zu den Hintergründen ist die Aussage jedes mal die gleiche: Gaddafi hat ein paar Anhänger. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, ist bei jedem Video pure Spekulation oder Propaganda.



Du bist halt nicht dabei, es gibt höchsten mal ein paar Amateuraufnahmen, wie letztens erst von Syrien. Niemand kann sagen, ob die Bilder authentisch sind.
Und dann gibts eben das Staatsfernsehen, wie eben in Libyen und Syrien, die logischer Weise das Positive zeigen, denn der Staat kontrolliert sie ja, unabhängige Medien gibts nicht, niemand kann überprüfen, ob das stimmt, was gesendet wird.
Klar hatte Gaddafi Anhänger, hätte er sie nicht, wäre er schon lange entsorgt worden aber er hat sich die Anhänger eben gekauft, Wohlstand und Zufriedenheit kann eine Menge Wogen glätten und wenn ich wie die Made im Speck lebe, werde ich ja einen Teufel tun, den Mann zu stürzen, der mir das ermöglicht.

Interessant ist übrigens heute ein Interview mit einem libyschen Polizisten (die trauen sich langsam wieder auf die Straße). Der sagte, dass sie die Befehle ausführen mussten, sonst hätte man sie auch eingesperrt.

Darüber hinaus wäre es jetzt ebenso interessant die Menschen in Tripolis zu fragen, ob es wirklich eine so große Ansammlung an Menschen an dem und dem Datum gab, mal sehen, was dann gesagt wird.


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2011)

Müsste man mal den Todenhöfer fragen was dort los ist, der scheint doch ständig in Libyen zu sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Müsste man mal den Todenhöfer fragen was dort los ist, der scheint doch ständig in Libyen zu sein.


 
Ich dachte, der ist in Afghanistan?


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2011)

Nee der tingelt doch derzeit mit seinen Storys aus Libyen durch die Talk-Shows.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, weil man, wie immer, nicht unterscheiden kann, was Rebellen ist und was Gaddafi ist, dazu kommt, dass auf den Geschützen ja keine Zielflagge ist, Gaddafi ist ja nicht blöd, der hat seine Geschütze da hingestellt, wo es eben schwer fällt nur das Geschütz zu treffen.



Nö, das triffst nicht so ganz. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Kampfhandlungen in der Anfangsphase (als Gaddafi noch schweres Gerät hatte) nicht selten in der Wüste stattfanden, wo man Kollateralschäden nun wirklich vermeiden konnte, hat die NATO schon Ziele in Triopolis bombardiert, als die Rebellen noch zwei Monate entfernt waren. Da ging es ganz klar nicht mehr darum, zu verhindern, dass Gaddafis Militär gegen Zivilisten vorgehen konnte, da wurde ganz gezielt der politische Apparat, das Verwaltungssystem und die Medien Gaddafis vernichtet und versucht, ihn selbst zu töten.



> Darüber hinaus wäre es jetzt ebenso interessant die Menschen in Tripolis zu fragen, ob es wirklich eine so große Ansammlung an Menschen an dem und dem Datum gab, mal sehen, was dann gesagt wird.


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es die Bedingungen für objektive Antworten sich in Tripolis sonderlich verbessert haben. Vorher haben die Anhänger Gaddafis das blaue vom Himmel heruntergelogen und die Gegner die Klappen gehalten, heute werden die Rebellen kein gutes Wort verlieren und zumindest bei der derzeitigen Präsenz von Milizen werden ehemalige Unterstützer versuchen, möglichst wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Krieg ist Krieg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

Achso, keine Ahnung, muss mir durchgerutscht sein.
Sicher erklärt er halt wieder, wie mies es den Leuten geht, weil die NAto Bomben auf ein Haus gefallen sind, aber Kollateralschäden sind nun mal nicht zu vermeiden, ist bei jedem Krieg so.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie er im WW2 argumentiert hätte, wenn er in Dresden ist, während dort alles weggebombt wurde. 

So gesehen kann man froh sein, dass er deratige Bilder nicht mehr gibt, dass es eben wichtig ist, dass die zivile Bevölkerung möglichst wenig Schaden nimmt aber das Dilemma ist halt, dass du heute nicht mehr anhand einer Uniform sagen kannst, dass das ein Soldat ist, heute zieht man die Jeans an, wenn man in den Krieg zieht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, das triffst nicht so ganz. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Kampfhandlungen in der Anfangsphase (als Gaddafi noch schweres Gerät hatte) nicht selten in der Wüste stattfanden, wo man Kollateralschäden nun wirklich vermeiden konnte, hat die NATO schon Ziele in Triopolis bombardiert, als die Rebellen noch zwei Monate entfernt waren. Da ging es ganz klar nicht mehr darum, zu verhindern, dass Gaddafis Militär gegen Zivilisten vorgehen konnte, da wurde ganz gezielt der politische Apparat, das Verwaltungssystem und die Medien Gaddafis vernichtet und versucht, ihn selbst zu töten.



Die Nato war bemüht den Krieg so kurz wie möglich zu halten, daher wurden die Zentren getroffen, mit der Gaddafi seine Macht ausübt und auch er selbst, denn ohne ihn wäre der Krieg zu Ende gewesen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2011)

Eigentlich hätte die Nato den Rebellen auch schwere Waffen geben können, sodass die Bedingungen für beide Seiten gleich sind. Hätte wohl den selben Effekt gehabt. 





So ungefähr das hat Todenhöfer gesagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte die Nato den Rebellen auch schwere Waffen geben können, sodass die Bedingungen für beide Seiten gleich sind. Wäre wohl den selben Effekt gehabt.



Das untersagte ja das Mandat, auch Bodentruppen waren nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2011)

Ja ich meine ja nur das Material hinstellen für die Rebellen.
Wenn es nun Aufgabe der Nato sein soll bei Konflikten für gleiche Bedingungen zu sorgen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

Das Mandat erlaubte auch keine Angriffe auf zivile Einrichtungen oder das töten von Staatsoberhäuptern - hat die NATO nicht interessiert. Das man damit den Krieg schneller beenden wollte, mag stimmen, aber auch das war nicht Ziel des Mandates. Das Mandat zielte einzig und allein darauf ab, dass die Menschenrechte der Zivilbevölkerung gewahrt bleiben. Gaddafi und Rebellen hätten sich jahrelang in der Wüste den Schädel einschlagen können, ohne dass das Mandat ein Eingreifen gefordert hätte.
Deswegen habe ich ja schon vor Wochen gesagt, dass sich die NATO klar außerhalb des Mandates betätigt, z.T. sogar im genauen Gegensatz zu dessen Aussagen operiert, wenn sie zivile Mitarbeiter von libyschen Staatseinrichtungen gezielt angreift und tötet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Mandat erlaubte auch keine Angriffe auf zivile Einrichtungen oder das töten von Staatsoberhäuptern - hat die NATO nicht interessiert. Das man damit den Krieg schneller beenden wollte, mag stimmen, aber auch das war nicht Ziel des Mandates. Das Mandat zielte einzig und allein darauf ab, dass die Menschenrechte der Zivilbevölkerung gewahrt bleiben. Gaddafi und Rebellen hätten sich jahrelang in der Wüste den Schädel einschlagen können, ohne dass das Mandat ein Eingreifen gefordert hätte.
> Deswegen habe ich ja schon vor Wochen gesagt, dass sich die NATO klar außerhalb des Mandates betätigt, z.T. sogar im genauen Gegensatz zu dessen Aussagen operiert, wenn sie zivile Mitarbeiter von libyschen Staatseinrichtungen gezielt angreift und tötet.


 
Nun ja, das ist eben Auslegungssache.
Tötest du Gaddafi und beendest den Krieg sofort, wird es auch keine zivilen Opfer mehr geben.
Es wird halt abgewogen, was sinnvoller ist, und die Nato Führung schien das für sinnvoller zuhalten und was das Mandat jetzt genau beinhaltet oder wie man es auslegen kann, weiß ich nicht genau, gelesen habe ich alle Einzelheiten nicht.

Es gibt wohl eher darum den Krieg zu beenden, denn er dauerte ja auch recht lange und durch das Bombardieren alleine wurde Gaddafi nicht stark genug geschwächt, immerhin hat er sich ja Söldner gekauft, Waffen gibt es dort ja eh genug.


Was sagst du eigentlich zu der Meldung?
Raketen aus libyschen Lagern verschwunden - Service - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

Die Resolution ist relativ kurz (6 Seiten) - wer nicht nur Youtube konsumiert, kann sie sich also durchaus reinziehen (1973). Relevant für westliche Aktionen in Libyen selbst:



			
				UN schrieb:
			
		

> _the security counsel_
> 
> 1. Demands the immediate establishment of a cease-fire and a complete end to violence and all attacks against, and abuses of, civilians;
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt:
- vollständiges Ende der Gewalt gegen Zivilisten (beider Seiten!)
- (militärisches) Flugverbot durchsetzen
- insbesondere Angriffe auf zivile Regionen verhindern
- Ansonsten auf einen Waffenstillstand und diplomatische Lösungen hinarbeiten
- NICHT: Den Krieg möglichst schnell zugunsten der Rebellen beenden. Das ist Sache der Libyer.

Ein Angriff auf Zivilisten in zivilen Regionen durch die NATO selbst wird also nicht nur nicht genehmigt, de facto berechtigt die Resolution alle UN-Mitglieder dazu, besagte NATO-Truppen zu vernichten, weil sie eine Bedrohung für Zivilisten darstell(t)en.



Bezüglich der Meldung über verschwundene Waffen:
Überrascht mich kein bißchen - wie erwähnt erwarte ich Irak-ähnliche Zustände. In Libyen herrscht ein Machtvakuum, jeder der wollte, konnte Teil einer Miliz werden und hat Zugang zu militärischen Stützpunkten und Waffenlagern, sowohl der Rebellen erst recht aber der eroberten Anlagen Gaddafis. Polizei existiert nicht, eine zentrale Armeeführung auch nicht, politische Vorgaben sowieso nicht. Ein gefundenes Fressen z.B. für Al Kaida, die so lange einen Bogen um Libyen machen mussten (weil der Staat da das Monopol auf Terrorismus hat  ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

Lese ich mich die US Resolution durch, ist das aber alles sehr schwammig gehalten.
Jedenfalls kann ich aus der Resolution nicht herauslesen, dass die Angriffe nicht direkt gegen Gaddafi gerichtet sein dürfen. Es steht auch nichts darin, dass man keine Machtzentren Gaddafis angreifen darf (wie eben den Fernsehsender).
Außerdem wurde der Nato sehr viel Freiraum gelassen, was wie ausgelegt werden kann/soll.

Tja, was aus Libyen wird, weiß keiner, es gibt eine Menge Clans, die alle ihre eigenen Ziele haben.
Und das Problem bei Diktatoren ist ja, dass es keinen direkten Nachfolger gibt. 
Wichtig ist eben hier, dass man Unterstützung anbietet, dass die Libyer die Infrastruktur schnell aufbauen können, damit die Menschen eben sehen, dass es vorwärts geht.
Sehen die Menschen, dass es was gebracht hat, dass es besser wird, haben terroristische Gruppen keine Chance, da Boden zu fassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

Passender Tippfehler über die halbe Tastatur 

In der Resolution wird ausdrücklich die sofortige Beendigung aller Angriffe gegen Zivilisten gefordert. Das ihr erster und wichtigster Punkt. D.h. auch, dass jeder, der diese Resolution vertreten will, nicht auf Gebäude feuern darf, in denen sich Zivilisten aufhalten (erst recht nicht, wenn keine unmittelbare Gefahr besteht). Letzteres ist aber bei Regierungseinrichtungen und Fernsehstudios zwangsläufig der Fall.


Den Libyern etwas anzubieten steht vor dem ganz großen Problem "wer sind DIE Libyer?".
Startpunkt der Aufstände war mangelnde Selbstbestimmung und Einfluss. Wenn du jetzt als Westen eine nicht akzeptierte Regierung unterstützt, oder gar selbst aktiv wirst, dann kann dir das -auch bei positiven Folgen für die Lebensbedingungen- von Islamisten sehr leicht als Besatzung oder Unterdrückung ausgelegt werden. Siehe Afghanistan. Mit seiner Ölgier liefert der Westen sowieso eine Steilvorlage nach der anderen.

Es bleibt abzuwarten, was wie die Libyer selbst politisch orientiert sind, aber imho gibt es jetzt nichts mehr, was die NATO steuernd machen kann, bis sich eine akzeptierte Regierung gebildet hat (was Dauern kann, da Wahlen wohl erst Ende nächsten Jahres geplant sind). Hätte man vorher auf die parallele Nutzung diplomatischer Wege gepocht und die Angriffe weniger auf eine vernichtende Zerstörung des Verwaltungsapparates gerichtet (was nun mal zu einem Mangel an Verwaltung führt), sondern mehr auf den Schutz grundlegender Infrastruktur (zugegebenermaßen in den Städten nicht möglich - aber wie kann es sein, dass Trinkwasserversorgungsanlagen abseits der Kampfgebiete zerstört wurden?), dann hätte man in Libyen jetzt mehr politisches Bewußtsein/Struktur und weniger extentielle Probleme (beides klassische Feinde der Demokratie).


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lese ich mich die US Resolution durch, ist das aber alles sehr schwammig gehalten.
> Jedenfalls kann ich aus der Resolution nicht herauslesen, dass die Angriffe nicht direkt gegen Gaddafi gerichtet sein dürfen. Es steht auch nichts darin, dass man keine Machtzentren Gaddafis angreifen darf (wie eben den Fernsehsender).
> Außerdem wurde der Nato sehr viel Freiraum gelassen, was wie ausgelegt werden kann/soll.
> 
> ...


Das kann man so nicht sagen.
Afghanistan hat ein gigantisches Wirtschaftswachstum:
"Im Jahr 2009/10 wuchs die afghanische Wirtschaft real um über 20 Prozent, im Jahr 2010/11 um 8,2 Prozent."
Bundesministerium für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung - Bundesentwicklungsminister Dirk Niebel in Nord-Afghanistan

Allerdings gehen dort Al-Quaida und Taliban nach wie vor ein und aus.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Passender Tippfehler über die halbe Tastatur
> 
> In der Resolution wird ausdrücklich die sofortige Beendigung aller Angriffe gegen Zivilisten gefordert. Das ihr erster und wichtigster Punkt. D.h. auch, dass jeder, der diese Resolution vertreten will, nicht auf Gebäude feuern darf, in denen sich Zivilisten aufhalten (erst recht nicht, wenn keine unmittelbare Gefahr besteht). Letzteres ist aber bei Regierungseinrichtungen und Fernsehstudios zwangsläufig der Fall.
> 
> ...


Zwar ist es mir schleierhaft, wie man mit Bomben und Raketen die Infrastruktur zu schützen gedenkt, aber es ist ja sowieso nur vorgehalten. Libyen wird massiv geschwächt, um einen Wiederaufbau nötig zu machen, damit man diesen daran knüpfen kann, daß die neue Regierung hörig bleibt. Die Wahlen dienen dann als anti-demokratisches Druckmittel, denn wenn es nicht voran geht mit Libyen, wird die Regierung abgewählt...


----------



## dr_breen (9. September 2011)

Wie man gerade auf SPON lesen kann, waren an der NATO-Operation in Lybien über 100 deutsche Soldaten beteiligt. Natürlich ohne Zustimmung des Parlaments und ohne die Bevölkerung zu informieren.


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Wie man gerade auf SPON lesen kann, waren an der NATO-Operation in Lybien über 100 deutsche Soldaten beteiligt. Natürlich ohne Zustimmung des Parlaments und ohne die Bevölkerung zu informieren.


Dabei war es bis vor Kurzem noch andersherum:
"Die deutsche Botschaft in Tripolis hatte Kontakt zu den deutschen Ausbildern, die in den Jahren 2005 bis 2007 unter Beteiligung aktiver Polizisten und Soldaten in Libyen Sicherheitskräfte in verschiedenen Spezialtechniken geschult haben."
Deutsche Ausbilder in Libyen: Kontakte nur flüchtiger Art - Hintergründe - Politik - FAZ.NET


----------



## riedochs (13. September 2011)

Was für ein Fortschritt: 20 Minuten Online - Scharia soll Libyens Grundgesetz sein - Ausland


----------



## Icejester (13. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Wie man gerade auf SPON lesen kann, waren an der NATO-Operation in Lybien über 100 deutsche Soldaten beteiligt. Natürlich ohne Zustimmung des Parlaments und ohne die Bevölkerung zu informieren.



Es hätte ja wenig Sinn, möglicherweise geheime Operationen vorher groß anzukündigen, findest Du nicht?



riedochs schrieb:


> Was für ein Fortschritt: 20 Minuten Online - Scharia soll Libyens Grundgesetz sein - Ausland


 
Wenig überraschend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was für ein Fortschritt: 20 Minuten Online - Scharia soll Libyens Grundgesetz sein - Ausland


 
Das hat ja erst mal noch gar nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Woohoo (13. September 2011)

Wenn die Bevölkerung sich selbst die Scharia auferlegen möchte soll sie das doch machen. Hauptsache das kommt nicht nach Europa.
Und die Demokratie nach europäischen Vorbild nach Libyen bringen wird wohl so enden wie im Irak.


----------



## Icejester (13. September 2011)

Naja. Gaddhafi war sicherlich ein angenehmerer Herrscher als ein paar durchgeknallte Religionswächter oder sowas. Vom Regen in die Traufe, wenn es so kommen sollte.


----------



## sfc (13. September 2011)

Komisch, dass wieder einmal die bösen _Rechtspopulisten_ recht behielten. Vielleicht sind ja doch nicht alle Idioten, die als Konsequenz des arabischen "Frühlings" nur noch mehr Islam vorausgesehen haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn die Bevölkerung sich selbst die Scharia auferlegen möchte soll sie das doch machen. Hauptsache das kommt nicht nach Europa.
> Und die Demokratie nach europäischen Vorbild nach Libyen bringen wird wohl so enden wie im Irak.



Was die Bevölkeerung will, wird sich zeigen, wenn es tatsächlich freie Wahlen gibt.
Was jetzt kommt, sind erst mal Forderungen von wenigen, aber ob sich das am Ende durchsetzen wird, wird sich zeigen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Naja. Gaddhafi war sicherlich ein angenehmerer Herrscher als ein paar durchgeknallte Religionswächter oder sowas. Vom Regen in die Traufe, wenn es so kommen sollte.


 
Warte doch erst mal ab, was passiert, bevor du wieder eine Anti Islam Parolen rausholst.


----------



## Icejester (13. September 2011)

Irgendwie muß man für sowas doch auch kein Hellseher sein, oder:

afghanischer König weg -> erst Kommunisten, dann Islamisten
Schah weg -> Gottesstaat unter Khomeini
Hussein weg -> Unordnung und tägliche Anschläge durch Islamisten
Gaddhafi weg -> ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Der Schah war doch nur ein Instrument der USA, weiß man doch, hätten die damals mehr auf die Menschen gehört und weniger auf politische Strategie im Kampf gegen die UdSSR, wäre es nie zur Revolution gekommen.
Das gleiche im Irak. Wer hat denn den Irak bewaffnet, damit der in den Krieg ziehen kann?

Wenn du dir ein paar Diktatoren züchtest, darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn ein paar flügge werden und eigenen Interessen nachgehen. Hat man ja in Chile gesehen.

In Libyen ist das aber jetzt mal so, dass die Leute selbst keine Lust mehr auf Gaddafi hatten und das ist eben der Unterschied, Gaddafi war keine Marionette des Westens, wie anderes wo, hier liegt der Hund begraben, aus Libyen kann was werden, man muss den Leuten nur mal die Freiheit lassen zu machen.
Aber wenn ich so lese, wollen doch wieder alle reinreden, sowohl der Westen als auch die arabische Liga.


----------



## Woohoo (13. September 2011)

Erdogan hat ihnen doch die strikte Trennung von Religion und Staat nahegelegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Erdogan hat ihnen doch die strikte Trennung von Religion und Staat nahegelegt.


 
Jop, das haben auch schon andere, aber bevor ein arabisches Land Staat und Religion voneinander trennt, muss noch eine Menge passieren.


----------



## Icejester (13. September 2011)

Du meinst sowas wie... die Aufklärung?


----------



## SyN-Flood (13. September 2011)

Erdogan ıst eın Betrüger und dıe ganzen leute dıe hınter ıhm stehen genauso ıch bın grad ın der türkeı ım Urlaub und bekomm von jedem zu hören  das er dıe wahlen kauft also aus dem Dorf aus dem meın Vater stammt wurde seıt 40-50 Jahren dıe eın und dıe selbe Parteı gewealt plötzlıch als dıe Erdogan era anfıng kam sogar aus dem Dorf mehrheıtlıch Erdogans Parteı als sıeger hervor ! Ich habe dıe leute hıer auf das Thema kaufen angesprochen (stımmen)
ıch habe sıe gefragt wıe das funktıonıere , darauf dıe antwort der eıne bekommt ne waschmaschıne geschenkt der andere eın Fernseher , wıederum holzkohle etc . ıch bın selber überascht über das ganze geschehen hıer ! Türkeı und Demokratıe ? naja ıch frag mıch wıe dıe Demokratıe defınıeren?
Ich bın selber Türkısche staatsbürger jedoch ın Deutschland geboren und aufgewachsen, da geht es beı uns hoffe ıch doch eınheıtlıcher zu!

Ps: Entschuldıgt dıe schlechte Schreıbweıse und Grammatık , schreıbe auf eıner Türkıschen Tastatur ıst bıschen anderster verlegt


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Du meinst sowas wie... die Aufklärung?



Die Religion muss reformiert werden, dann klappt das auch mit der Trennung von Staat und Kirche. Solange das nicht passiert, wird sich nichts ändern und ein demokratisches System nach westlichem Vorbild ist in arabischen Ländern nicht möglich, denn die Scharia geht ja nicht von Gleichberechtigung aus und hat Rache als elementares Grundgerüst drin (man denke an die Frau, der Säure ins Gesicht geschüttet wurde und als Genugtuung dem Täter dann auch Säure ins Gesicht schütten kann -- ist doch völlig schwachsinnig). Das alles ist nicht konform mit dem Rechtsverständnis, was wir hier haben.
Und ich kann aus der Scharia auch keine Rechtsstaatlichkeit entnehmen, von Gewaltenteilung auch keine Spur.
Der Kram ist veraltet, ist nun mal so, erst wenn das alles reformiert wird, wird das mit der Trennung klappen und erst dann wird es auch mal wieder ein arabisches Land schaffen, eigenständig wirtschaftlichen Erfolg haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was für ein Fortschritt: 20 Minuten Online - Scharia soll Libyens Grundgesetz sein - Ausland



Mein Kompliment an die NATO für ihre erfolgreichen Maßnahmen zur Verbreitung des Humanismus in der Welt.




sfc schrieb:


> Komisch, dass wieder einmal die bösen _Rechtspopulisten_ recht behielten. Vielleicht sind ja doch nicht alle Idioten, die als Konsequenz des arabischen "Frühlings" nur noch mehr Islam vorausgesehen haben.



Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal einen Korn.
Und im Fall Libyen gab es aus allen Lagern Kritik, von links außen durch die Bank bis zu den Konservativen. Genaugenommen habe ich von den Rechtspopulisten noch am wenigsten gehört. (was aber daran liegen mag, dass denen allgemein nicht soviele zuhören, weil sie einfach zu oft zu wenig höhrenwertes brüllen)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Schah war doch nur ein Instrument der USA, weiß man doch, hätten die damals mehr auf die Menschen gehört und weniger auf politische Strategie im Kampf gegen die UdSSR, wäre es nie zur Revolution gekommen.
> Das gleiche im Irak. Wer hat denn den Irak bewaffnet, damit der in den Krieg ziehen kann?



Afghanistan kannst du auch in die Liste aufnehmen - Monarchie mit dem britischen Kolonialismus verknüpft, Kommunisten aus Moskau gepusht, Mudjahedin von den USA aufgebaut. Und Gaddafi eben in den letzten ~10 Jahren vom Westen hofiert.
Wenn man sich so anguckt, in welchen Staaten, die in der zweiten Hälfte des 20. Jhds. mal (quasi-)diktatorisch waren und in denen sich die Situation der Menschen gebessert hat (Spanien, fast alle Ostblockländer, Kuba, China), dann wird deutlich, wie viel militärische Maßnahmen (sei es als Einsatz oder als Lieferung) dazu beitragen können...



> In Libyen ist das aber jetzt mal so, dass die Leute selbst keine Lust mehr auf Gaddafi hatten und das ist eben der Unterschied, Gaddafi war keine Marionette des Westens, wie anderes wo, hier liegt der Hund begraben, aus Libyen kann was werden, man muss den Leuten nur mal die Freiheit lassen zu machen.
> Aber wenn ich so lese, wollen doch wieder alle reinreden, sowohl der Westen als auch die arabische Liga.


 
Auch Gaddafi hat in letzter Zeit viel vom Westen profitiert - und es ist weiterhin unklar, wie schmal seine Basis wirklich war. Der Rückhalt scheint definitiv größer gewesen zu sein, als z.B. bei Hussein oder Mubarak. Je nachdem, wie stark sich der Westen jetzt einmischt, wird sich Libyen vielleicht nicht nach dem Vorbild des Irak entwickeln - aber vielleicht nachdem von Afghanistan in den 90ern, als klar wurde, dass die Mudjahedin nur den Hass gegen die Zentralregierung gemeinsam hatten - und das fehlende Interesse an demokratischen Verhältnissen.




SyN-Flood schrieb:


> Erdogan ıst eın Betrüger und dıe ganzen leute dıe hınter ıhm stehen genauso ıch bın grad ın der türkeı ım Urlaub und bekomm von jedem zu hören  das er dıe wahlen kauft also aus dem Dorf aus dem meın Vater stammt wurde seıt 40-50 Jahren dıe eın und dıe selbe Parteı gewealt plötzlıch als dıe Erdogan era anfıng kam sogar aus dem Dorf mehrheıtlıch Erdogans Parteı als sıeger hervor ! Ich habe dıe leute hıer auf das Thema kaufen angesprochen (stımmen)
> ıch habe sıe gefragt wıe das funktıonıere , darauf dıe antwort der eıne bekommt ne waschmaschıne geschenkt der andere eın Fernseher , wıederum holzkohle etc . ıch bın selber überascht über das ganze geschehen hıer ! Türkeı und Demokratıe ? naja ıch frag mıch wıe dıe Demokratıe defınıeren?
> Ich bın selber Türkısche staatsbürger jedoch ın Deutschland geboren und aufgewachsen, da geht es beı uns hoffe ıch doch eınheıtlıcher zu!
> 
> Ps: Entschuldıgt dıe schlechte Schreıbweıse und Grammatık , schreıbe auf eıner Türkıschen Tastatur ıst bıschen anderster verlegt


 
Kanns sein, dass du im komplett falschen Thread bist?


----------



## frEnzy (14. September 2011)

Im Grunde finde ich diese Diskussionen über Kriege wichtig aber sie sind auch extrem schwer zu führen. Bekanntlich stirbt bei einem nahenden Konflickt die Wahrheit zu erst (sofern es überhaupt eine Wahrheit vorher gab). Man muss sich nur den letzten Irakkrieg als Beispiel anschauen. Dass man während der Kämpfe weder den Medien aus dem angegriffenen Land als auch denen, des angreifenden Landes trauen kann, hat sich auch mehrfach bewahrheitet. Es gibt also so gut wie keine zuverlässigen Quellen während es aber eine unendlich große Schwämme an Nachrichten gibt. Hier die "Wahrheit" raus zu filtern, dürfte extrem schwer bis unmöglich sein. Die letzte Wahrheit ist die, die in vielen Jahren in den Geschichtsbüchern steht und die Version wird von den Siegern gemacht. in wie weit die stimmt, kann sich jeder selbst denken. Und da wir ja bereits jetzt von den Medien und Politikern über die Intentionen zu den Kriegen im Unklaren gelassen und belogen werden, dürfte noch mal unterstreichen, wie weit es sich hier diskutieren lässt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch Gaddafi hat in letzter Zeit viel vom Westen profitiert - und es ist weiterhin unklar, wie schmal seine Basis wirklich war. Der Rückhalt scheint definitiv größer gewesen zu sein, als z.B. bei Hussein oder Mubarak. Je nachdem, wie stark sich der Westen jetzt einmischt, wird sich Libyen vielleicht nicht nach dem Vorbild des Irak entwickeln - aber vielleicht nachdem von Afghanistan in den 90ern, als klar wurde, dass die Mudjahedin nur den Hass gegen die Zentralregierung gemeinsam hatten - und das fehlende Interesse an demokratischen Verhältnissen.


 
Ja, klar, weil sie alle sein Öl wollten.
Aber er ist nicht als Marionette in sein Amt gehievt worden, wie viele andere, das ist eben der Unterschied und er gehörte keine Minderheit an wie Saddam oder hatte direkte Gegner wie die Taliban mit den Mudschaheddin. 
Gaddafi lebte mehr oder weniger wie die Made im Speck, als er mit dem Westen kooperierte und sich weniger um Terrorgeschäfte kümmerte und mehr um Ölgeschäfte.
Wäre Gaddafi nicht so habgierig (wie alle Diktatoren), hätte er mit den Öl-Milliarden sein Land aufbauen können.. Schulen, Krankenhäuser, Infrastruktur, etc. aus dem Land hätte eine Wirtschaftsmacht werden können und alle hätten ihn gefeiert.
Komisch, dass die nicht auf die Idee kommen das so zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2011)

Libyen war vor dem Krieg in der Tat eines der nordafrikanischen Länder mit der besten Sozialversorgung - er hat also durchaus einen Teil des Geldes darin gesteckt. Nicht vergessen: Er war sozialistischer Diktator.

Direkte Gegner wird er aber trotzdem gehabt haben. Wie man ja gesehen hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Libyen war vor dem Krieg in der Tat eines der nordafrikanischen Länder mit der besten Sozialversorgung - er hat also durchaus einen Teil des Geldes darin gesteckt. Nicht vergessen: Er war sozialistischer Diktator.
> 
> Direkte Gegner wird er aber trotzdem gehabt haben. Wie man ja gesehen hat.


 
Klar hatte er die, wie immer, das Land ist in Clans aufgeteilt und je nach Clanzugehörigkeit ist er der Freund oder Feind eines Clans und seine Freunde hat er ja eben auch gut ausgestattet, seine Feinde hat er nichts gegeben, daher gab es auch ein Ungleichgewicht im Land, die einen hatten Krankenversorgung und Schulbildung, die anderen hatten nichts davon und mit so einer Politik kannst du ein Land auf Dauer nicht stabil halten.


----------



## Icejester (15. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, dass die nicht auf die Idee kommen das so zu machen.


 
Wundert mich auch immer wieder. Zumal sie ja trotzdem noch ein fürstliches Leben führen könnten. Wenn der Herrscher erkennbar gut für das Land, fair und beliebt ist, kann er immer noch viel für sich beanspruchen, ohne um sein Leben oder seine Position fürchten zu müssen. Und ich wäre lieber beliebt und ziemlich reich als verhaßt und unermeßlich reich. Aber in der Realität scheint sowas fast nie zu funktionieren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Die Gier schein mit der Macht zu wachsen, die man so als Diktator hat und man merkt ja auch, wie einfach es ist, als Diktator die Kohle zu horten, ich denke da nur an die Philippinen, Ferdinand Marcos, der hat einige Milliarden in Sicherheit gebracht und musste dann flüchten als das Volk keine Lust mehr auf ihn hatte, konnte aber eben noch die Milliarden in Sicherheit bringen (komisch übrigens, dass er in den USA ins Exil gegangen ist, möglicherweise weil er zuviel wusste, denn die USA hatte eine Menge auf den Philippinen am Laufen, als er da Diktator war ).


----------



## nyso (17. September 2011)

Mal wieder was neues:
_Bei Luftangriffen des westlichen Militärbündnisses in Gaddafis  Geburtsstadt Sirte seien Wohnhäuser getroffen und 354 Menschen getötet  worden, sagte Mussa Ibrahim am Samstag in einem Telefongespräch der  Nachrichtenagentur Reuters. Insgesamt seien durch das Nato-Bombardement  Sirtes binnen 17 Tagen mehr als 2000 Menschen ums Leben gekommen._

Gaddafi-Sprecher: Hunderte Tote bei Nato-Luftangriffen | Ausland | Reuters


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Hmm.. Moussa Ibrahim war/ist Informationsminister unter Gaddafi, also ein Gaddafi Treuer... wer also glaubt, was der so sagt, glaubt auch an das, was der irakische Informationsminister (Comical Ali) so während des Krieges erzählt hat.


----------



## nyso (17. September 2011)

Als es in Lybien losging wurde auch alles geglaubt. Da haben Ärzte die es im Nachhinein gar nicht gibt von Toten behauptet, die es ebenfalls nicht gab, und uns wurde das als Kriegsgrund propagandiert.


Miss also nicht mit zweierlei Maß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Krieg besteht immer aus Propaganda, das sollte selbst dir klar sein, beide Seite schlachten Ereignisse für sich aus, ist doch nichts Neues.
Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso du dich darüber so aufregst und grundsätzlich erst mal der Nato die Schuld gibst.
Immerhin hat die Libysche Armee unter Gaddafis Kontrolle die eigenen Leute getötet, dabei ist es doch egal, ob es nun 50.000 oder 30,000 Tote waren, selbst nur ein Toter ist schon einer zu viel.

Wie ist es denn in Syrien?
Dort gibts keine Nato, die Bombenangriffe fliegt, trotzdem sind da schon tausende Menschen getötet worden, oder hältst du das alles für gefälscht?


----------



## nyso (17. September 2011)

Dazu kann ich mir keine Meinung bilden, es gibt ja quasi 0 Informationen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich mir keine Meinung bilden, es gibt ja quasi 0 Informationen.


 
Komisch, du kannst dir doch sonst super eine Meinung bilden, wenns keine Informationen gibt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. September 2011)

Liegt wohl daran, das selbst seine sonst so gern genommenen "Informationsquellen" nichts aussagekräftiges bringen.


----------



## SyN-Flood (19. September 2011)

Nein habe es bewusst hier rein geschrieben , da ja Erdogan angeblich eine Vorbildsrolle spielt für die ganzen arabischen Länder in sachen Staatsführung Demokratie etc.


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. September 2011)

SyN-Flood schrieb:


> Nein habe es bewusst hier rein geschrieben , da ja Erdogan angeblich eine Vorbildsrolle spielt für die ganzen arabischen Länder in sachen Staatsführung Demokratie etc.


 Vorbild ? Inwiefern ?


----------



## SyN-Flood (22. September 2011)

Sieht man doch immer mehr vermehrt in den Medien das sich Erdogan zu wort meldet wenn irgendwie in den Arabischen Ländern was schief läuft er wird von den arabern gefeiert so stellen es jedenfalls die Medien da !

Er steht für "Demokratie"

....welche Demokratie denn bitte?

In der Türkei läuft es nicht anderster als in den meisten arabischen Ländern wahlen kaufen kann jeder


----------



## sfc (22. September 2011)

Erdogan mag ein gefährlicher, im Herzen demokratiefeindlicher Mann sein. Mich widert sein Islamismus, Nationalismus und Größenwahn einfach nur an. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass er Wahlen manipuliert. Die Kemalisten haben weite Teile der Bevölkerung über viele Jahre einfach als Gesindel abgetan und den kleinen Mann ignoriert. So kam Erdolf an die Macht. Solange ihm die Demokratie so gute Dienste leistet, wird er vermutlich bis zur Vollendung des Großtürkischen Reiches noch einige Haltestellen mitnehmen. Nicht umsonst ließ Erdogan verlautbaren, die Demokratie sei der Zug, auf den er aufspringt, bis er am Ziel ist. Die Moscheen seien seine Kasernen, die Gläubigen seine Soldaten usw und sofort.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2011)

Die Demokratie hat eben den Vorteil, dass jeder nur eine Stimme hat und das macht eben den Unterschied, sieht man ja auch in Südamerika, wo es viele linksgerichtete Regierungen gibt, weil eben die ehemaligen Regierungen zu viel für die Reichen und zu wenig für die Armen gemacht hat, das rächt sich eben jetzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Krieg besteht immer aus Propaganda, das sollte selbst dir klar sein, beide Seite schlachten Ereignisse für sich aus, ist doch nichts Neues.
> Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso du dich darüber so aufregst und grundsätzlich erst mal der Nato die Schuld gibst.
> Immerhin hat die Libysche Armee unter Gaddafis Kontrolle die eigenen Leute getötet, dabei ist es doch egal, ob es nun 50.000 oder 30,000 Tote waren, selbst nur ein Toter ist schon einer zu viel.



Nur hat Gaddafi (zumindest dem eigenen Verständnis nach - aber soweit ich den Überblick habe auch den NATO-Berichten über tatsächlich erfolgte Kampfhandlungen) überwiegend als von ihm "böse" klassifizierte Rebellen getötet. Das der Feind im Krieg nicht überlebt, ist nicht sonderlich überraschend. Die NATO muss sich dagegen Angriffe gegen Leute vorwerfen lassen, die sie höchstselbst als "schützenswert" bezeichnet. "Beide Seiten zeigen das gleiche Fehlverhalten" ist eben nicht genug in einem Konflikt, in dem eine Seite sich als moralisch überlegen darstellt und vorgibt, auf einer humanitären Mission zu sein, die sowas von gut ist, dass internationales Recht dafür gebeugt bis gebrochen werden muss.


----------



## nyso (27. September 2011)

Wieder mal was entdeckt, allerdings kann ich nicht garantieren das es wirklich Libyen ist: Terrifying NATO Cluster Bomb in Libya - Raw Footage - YouTube


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Ich kann noch nicht mal sicher sagen, dass es überhaupt Nato war, kann von irgendjemanden sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

Ich kann nicht einmal sagen, was es war. Oder was es gemacht hat (außer explodieren).


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Ich könnte noch nicht mal sagen, ob das nicht alles Modelle sind und das alles nur in einem Studio stattgefunden hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

Fasse die Aussage des Videos zusammen:
(zweifelhaftes kursiv, sicheres unterstrichen)

_Eine (oder mehrere) große (oder maßstabsgetreue, kleine) Cluster (oder andere) Bomben (oder andere Explosivkörper) ist (oder sind)_ in _Libyen (oder einem anderen Staat)_ in _einer Stadt (bzw. Kulisse oder vor einer Stadt)_ in Folge_ eines NATO (oder anderen) Angriffes (oder als Spezialeffekt) _auf_ ein Zivilgebiet (oder eine militärische Einrichtungen hinter einem solchen bzw. eben ein Modell)_ explodiert.

Es lebe die Informationsquelle Youtube


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Jop, so ungefähr kann man das zusammenfassen.
Und jeder kann das Video eben exakt so interpretieren, wie er es gerade braucht.

Was habe ich noch zur Kriegspropaganda gesagt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*Update:*

Libyens Ex-Diktator Muammar al-Gaddafi ist tot.
Ob Gaddafi bei einem Gefecht getötet wurde oder auf andere Weise ums Leben kam, sind noch nicht geklärt worden.
Die Rebellen hatten Gaddafis letzte Hochburg, seine Heimatstadt, angegriffen, möglicherweise wurde Gaddafi dabei getötet.

Gaddafi ist tot - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2011)

> Libyens Ex-Diktator Muammar al-Gaddafi ist tot.



Verdamt, Damn.*x**+xx+x+*******....Grrrrrr n

der hätte vor dem Internationaler Gerichtshof in Den Haag gehört 

Wäre bestimmt eine interessante Gerichtsverhandlung geworden 

Praktisch für eingie das der Gadaffi tot ist, aber lustig ist das jemand seinen Tot fast Prophezeit hat 

Hagen Rether, 14. Mai 2011, Mitternachtsspitzen - YouTube


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt Gerüchte, nach denen er gefangen genommen wurde und dann ums Leben kam. Also möglicherweise ist er in einem Akt von Rache getötet worden, aber das sind nur Gerüchte. Mal abwarten, was wirklich ist und ob wir auch alles erfahren.


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2011)

wenigstens wurde er in keinem Loch gefunden, aber Rache ist doch das was dort doch täglich abläuft die mezeln doch grade eine ganze Stadt der Anhänger Gadaffis ab, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

Tja nun hat er die 3. Eye Tour angetreten, ein Gerichtsverfahren wäre sicherlich die bessere Wahl gewesen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Oktober 2011)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> wenigstens wurde er in keinem Loch gefunden, aber Rache ist doch das was dort doch täglich abläuft die mezeln doch grade eine ganze Stadt der Anhänger Gadaffis ab, oder?



Jap, aber das Sims schließlich die "guten" Rebellen, die dürfen das.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> wenigstens wurde er in keinem Loch gefunden, aber Rache ist doch das was dort doch täglich abläuft die mezeln doch grade eine ganze Stadt der Anhänger Gadaffis ab, oder?


 
Rache würde mich jedenfalls nicht überraschen, ist ja praktisch normal, die "Auge um Auge" Sache wird in muslimischen Ländern größer geschrieben als hier.
Aber will nicht vorverurteilen, wir wissen nicht, was genau passiert ist. Gaddafi kann auch so schwer verletzt worden sein, dass er eben gestorben ist, das kommt nun mal vor. Wer weiß, wie oft auf ihn beim Kampf geschossen wurde und wie viele Kugeln getroffen haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

So wie es auf den Bildern aussieht war es ein Headshot. Sieht wenigstens so aus, und ob man die Wahreheit erfährt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

Erinnert an Bin Laden und davon gibts auch noch nichts Neues.


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2011)

jetzt wissen wir alle wie man endet wenn man Zuviel weiß  sollten die mal als Lehrstoff an schulen bringen.

aber das sind bestimmt alles Zufälle 

aber irgendwie reden die jetzt von Libyens strahlender Zukunft, abwarten was dort passiert nur weil ein Diktator weg heißt das noch nicht langer das dort alles besser wird!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. Oktober 2011)

Da haben seine Freunde bestimmt die Sektkorken knallen lassen, denn nun kann er nichts Unangenehmes weiter tratschen!


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2011)

Gaddafi hat zum Zeitpunkt der Gefangennahme noch gelebt, kurz danach zeigen ihn Bilder mit Kopfschuss und der Übergangsrat hat keinerlei Interesse das zu untersuchen. Wie vertrauensvoll.


----------



## lunar19 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

da mir Quanti geraten hat, dass hier zu posten, mach ichs einfach mal! Es geht darum, wie die Medien mit dem Tod von Gadaffi umgegangen sind und das die Fotos von ihm veröffentlicht wurden:


Hallo liebe Leute,

wir mir gestern aufgefallen ist, sind in manchen Zeitungen Fotos vom  toten oder sterbenden Muamar al-Gaddafi zu sehen. Ich habe z. B. beim  Bäcker die BZ oder die BILD gesehen, und direkt auf der Titelseite war  dieses Foto!

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr davon haltet, dass man sterbende  oder tote Menschen in Zeitungen veröffentlicht, welche auch Kindern  zugänglich sind?

Meine Meinung: Ich denke, dass  es der Menschenwürde nicht entspricht,  solche Fotos zu zeogen. Natürlich ist Gaddafi ein schlimmer Mörder und  ließ sein Volk ohne Vorbehalte töten, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass man  sowas nicht bringen kann!

Hintergrund:

Muamar al-Gaddafi war der langjährige Diktator vom nord-afrikanischen  Staat Libyen und regierte dort mit stark umstrittenen Mitteln, wie  Folter. Im Zuge des sogenannten "arabischen Frühlings" begannen am  Anfang des Jahres Proteste gegen sein Regime, welche blutig  niedergeschlagen wurden. Aus den Demonstarionen heraus bildete sich eine  Wiederstandsarmee, welche die offizielle Armee des Staates mit  Unterstützung der NATO-Mächte besiegte. Am 20.Oktober 2011 gaben die  Rebellen dann bekannt, dass der ehemalige Diktator bei Kämpfen um seine  Heimatstadt "Sirte" ums Leben kam.

Gruß lunar19

PS: Ich möchte hier keine Diskussion darüber, ob es gerechtfertigt war,  ihn zu töten! ICh würde einfach nur gerne eure Meinung zum Verhalten der  Medien bei seinem Tod hören! 


mfG lunar19


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erinnert an Bin Laden und davon gibts auch noch nichts Neues.


 
Da wirds in den nächsten Jahren sicher auch nichts neues zu geben


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich sagte ja schon, wichtig ist den Leuten im Land zu zeigen, dass Gaddafi kein "über" Mensch ist, sondern einfach nur ein Despot. Also wird er durch das Bild sozusagen "auf den Teppich" geholt.
Das ist eben Propaganda, das war damals mit Saddam auch so, als sie ihn aus der Höhle gezogen haben oder mit Bin Laden, als sie Bilder des verwüsteten Hauses gezeigt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Rache würde mich jedenfalls nicht überraschen, ist ja praktisch normal, die "Auge um Auge" Sache wird in muslimischen Ländern größer geschrieben als hier.
> Aber will nicht vorverurteilen, wir wissen nicht, was genau passiert ist. Gaddafi kann auch so schwer verletzt worden sein, dass er eben gestorben ist, das kommt nun mal vor. Wer weiß, wie oft auf ihn beim Kampf geschossen wurde und wie viele Kugeln getroffen haben.


 
Die Frage ist:
Wieso befinded man sich im Kampf auf Leben und Tod mit jemandem, der schon seit Monaten nicht mehr in der Lage ist, anzugreifen oder sonst irgendwie schaden zuzufügen, wenn nicht um ihn zu töten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist:
> Wieso befinded man sich im Kampf auf Leben und Tod mit jemandem, der schon seit Monaten nicht mehr in der Lage ist, anzugreifen oder sonst irgendwie schaden zuzufügen, wenn nicht um ihn zu töten?


 
Weißt du, wie es in Gaddafis Heimatstadt zuging?
Was da genau abgelaufen ist?
Ich war nicht dabei, ich nehme mir nicht heraus zu sagen, dass es kein Kampf war.
Wenn sich Gaddafi mit 100 Leuten irgendwo verschanzt hat, in einem Viertel oder so, dann brauchst du erheblich viel Feuerkraft um ihn da raus zu holen und vielleicht war der Plan ja auch ihn lebend zu fangen.
Doch einer hat ihn eben erschossen, wieso auch immer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weißt du, wie es in Gaddafis Heimatstadt zuging?
> Was da genau abgelaufen ist?
> Ich war nicht dabei, ich nehme mir nicht heraus zu sagen, dass es kein Kampf war.
> Wenn sich Gaddafi mit 100 Leuten irgendwo verschanzt hat, in einem Viertel oder so, dann brauchst du erheblich viel Feuerkraft *um* ihn da raus zu holen und vielleicht war der Plan ja auch ihn lebend zu fangen.
> Doch einer hat ihn eben erschossen, wieso auch immer.


 
Ich hab den Knackpunkt mal hervorgehoben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

Und?
Die Rebellen (sofern man sie noch so bezeichnen kann) hätten auch einfach ein paar Raketen reinfeuern können, dann wäre die Sache erledigt, aber dann hättest du nie die Gewissheit Gaddafi auch wirklich erledigt zu haben (Verschwörer reiben sich so oder so die Hände).
Marschierst du rein und holst ihn raus, eben auf Kosten von Opfern, hast du ihn aber und kannst ihn präsentieren (denn nur darum ging es).


----------



## riedochs (23. Oktober 2011)

Libyen wird in Zukunft das Gesetz der Scharia angewandt. Tolle Leistung der Nato noch ein Iran, Afghanistan usw geschaffen zu haben. Frauen sind dort ja dann nichts mehr wert + die andere tollen Features der Scharia. Morden unter dem Deckmantel des Staats. Wer ernsthaft geglaubt hat dort würde eine Demokratie entstehen der sollte sich auf geistige Gesundheit untersuchen lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Das liegt einfach daran, dass keiner Staat und Religion in arabischen Ländern trennen will.
Allerdings bin ich sehr davon überzeugt, dass Libyen nicht zu einem Gottesstaat werden wird, denn sie wollen schließlich Geschäfte machen und nicht von einer Boykottierung in die nächste laufen.


----------



## riedochs (24. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran, dass keiner Staat und Religion in arabischen Ländern trennen will.
> Allerdings bin ich sehr davon überzeugt, dass Libyen nicht zu einem Gottesstaat werden wird, denn sie wollen schließlich Geschäfte machen und nicht von einer Boykottierung in die nächste laufen.



Ich bin mir da sicher daß wir hier den nächsten Gottesstaat bekommen, denn wir wollen deren Öl und werden dann wie immer schön wegsehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

In Tunesien hat die islamische Partei die besten Chancen zu gewinnen.
Mal sehen, was daraus wird, denn immerhin lebt Tunesien vom Tourismus, wenn jetzt eine Partei die Wahlen gewinnt und auf Gottesstaat macht und damit die Touristen vertreibt, geht das Land wirtschaftlich den Bach runter. 
Ob sich die, die sich damals aufgelehnt haben, gefallen lassen?


----------



## Icejester (24. Oktober 2011)

Gerade in den Nachrichten: Die "gemäßigten" Islamisten sind wohl stärkste Fraktion geworden.

Jetzt kann man erstmal nur abwarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2011)

Jop, mal sehen, was am Ende bei rauskommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran, dass keiner Staat und Religion in arabischen Ländern trennen will.
> Allerdings bin ich sehr davon überzeugt, dass Libyen nicht zu einem Gottesstaat werden wird, denn sie wollen schließlich Geschäfte machen und nicht von einer Boykottierung in die nächste laufen.



Andauernde Menschensrechtsverletzungen hindern einen nicht daran, vorzügliche Geschäfte mit dem Westen zu machen, wie Saudi-Arabien rund um die Uhr beweist.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Tunesien hat die islamische Partei die besten Chancen zu gewinnen.
> Mal sehen, was daraus wird, denn immerhin lebt Tunesien vom Tourismus, wenn jetzt eine Partei die Wahlen gewinnt und auf Gottesstaat macht und damit die Touristen vertreibt, geht das Land wirtschaftlich den Bach runter.
> Ob sich die, die sich damals aufgelehnt haben, gefallen lassen?


 
Tunesien hat(te) primär billig-Strandtourismus. So etwas funktioniert auch in anderen arabischen Staaten relativ gut in Abschottung von der eigentlichen Landeskultur und z.T. Rechtssprechung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Andauernde Menschensrechtsverletzungen hindern einen nicht daran, vorzügliche Geschäfte mit dem Westen zu machen, wie Saudi-Arabien rund um die Uhr beweist.



 Das gibts nicht nur im arabischen Raum, das ist auch woanders Standard.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tunesien hat(te) primär billig-Strandtourismus. So etwas funktioniert auch in anderen arabischen Staaten relativ gut in Abschottung von der eigentlichen Landeskultur und z.T. Rechtssprechung.



Tunesien hat nichts anderes als Tourismus als Einnahmequelle.
Installierst du einen Gottesstaat, verlierst du Touristen, völlig egal, ob sie in Clubs wohnen oder abgeschottete Strände nutzen.


----------



## nyso (26. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder was interessantes gefunden. Doch Nato-Bodentruppen in Lybien eingesetzt, sogar bei Gaddhafis festnahme: http://luegenmaul.blogspot.com/2011/10/nato-war-bei-der-verhaftung-gaddafis.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Hmm.. gute Webseite, nebenan gibts gleich die "CO² Lüge". 
Und die Bilder rechts sind auch sehr eindeutig, also eher eine Webseite, die ich meiden würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2011)

Kommt bei nysos Funden häufig vor


----------



## nyso (27. Oktober 2011)

Geht ja auch nicht um die Seite, sondern um die Bilder


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Geht ja auch nicht um die Seite, sondern um die Bilder


 
Bilder und Videos kann man so einsetzen und so schneiden, dass ein Eindruck entsteht, der normaler Weise nicht entstehen würde, wenn man das korrekte Bildmaterial hat.
Propaganda kann man in viele Richtungen auslegen, sieht man ja gut an der Webseite, dass dort mit Fakten jongliert wird, wie die CO² Geschichte.
Und das macht die Webseite eben unglaubwürdig.


----------

